# Dungeon Raiders: The Wolf's Den



## Li Shenron (Nov 7, 2013)

Dungeon Raiders: The Wolf's Den

In search of treasure, experience, and the unknown, you have been travelling to the mountainous regions of the north. Here, at a day's journey on foot up the mountains from the nearest villages, lies a grim fortress known as _the Wolf's Den_.




_Yesterday..._

The fortress was built by the ruthless chief of a large tribe of bandits, the self-appointed *Lord Wolf*, who raided and pillaged for years around the countryside, and amassed a considerable wealth. 
Many locals were kidnapped for ransom, and those whom it was not paid for, were said to have been fed to a monster living trapped under the fortress.
Lord Wolf days came to an end eventually, as the knights and heroes of nearby regions mounted an assault on the fortress, almost a century ago. They decimated the bandits and routed the few survivors, but didn't find Lord Wolf himself and his family, and the loot they retrieved was not as large as to be called a 'treasure'.
Many bands of adventurers through the years have entered the fortress in search for Lord Wolf's treasure, but none ever came back, until recently. The locals say in fact that the fortress is now inhabited by a new band of brigands.


*Sulannus* has further insight on the fortress story tho... It is said that Lord Wolf had seen his end coming, and committed suicide together with his close relatives and acquaintainces, only to be entombed in the fortress catacombs by faithful servants. However, none of the surviving bandits knew where Lord Wolf's body was buried, and the entrance to the catacombs was not found. The supposed 'monster' was never found either, but neither were the remains of the kidnapped victims.

_...today..._

The fortress sits atop a small forested hill. An overgrown dirt road leads to its main South gate. When at the junction between the main travel road and the dirt road to the fortress, you've managed to notice well in advance that a group of 9 bandits on foot was travelling away from the fortress: you left the road, hid in the wilderness and manage to let them pass without noticing you. You then decided to travel the last mile or so towards the fortress through the woods. Thanks to *Bartleby* and *Aeiyan*, you've managed to secure a safe spot here from which to observe the fortress.

The gate seems guarded all the time by at least three guards, and you've noticed more of them moving on the fortress' roof. At night, lanterns are lit around the fortress walls, illuminating an area about 30ft wide from it.

On the East slope of the hill there is a cave opening. No light comes from this at night, but the area around the entrance has been cleared, some large boulders have been moved closed to it, and you've noticed 2-3 guards sitting on top of them.
The slope itself is quite steep, and it appears unlikely that the cave entrance can be seen from the fortress.

*Bartleby *has information that the band of brigands might be the one lead by a rogue Mage known as _*Milv*_, a notorious criminal seen on several bounty boards across the continent. Unfortunately, Bartleby hasn't been following this bounty's case personally, so he knows no details on Milv's skills or intentions.

(I assumed that *Sulannus*' retainers remained in town, but you might have also brought them with you. In this case however, they will be of little use in dangerous quarters, and you should probably arrange for them to stay in the wood).

_...and tomorrow_

It's your choice if you want to attempt entering the fortress from the south gate or going into the eastern caves, or doing something else.

Let's say you can also pick the time of day for when starting the action. It's autumn and the weather's slightly cold and mildly cloudly, it might rain tomorrow. You have food and water rations for 3 days, but once back in the wilderness *Tock* can easily find food for everyone (just something to keep in mind, should you have trouble getting out...)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2013)

Though Sulannus didn't really have clothes suitable for mucking about in dirt and bushes, she chose one of her simpler dresses from the Fall of Summer, which was a rich, deep forest green in color, with dapples of lime and olive that cascaded thicker and thicker from the shoulders down to the hem, giving the visual impression of leaves falling. Her long, gleaming gold hair was gathered up in a bun, and mostly hidden under a jaunty cap that she MUST have bought on the road, because it did NOT go with the dress. Her handmaid, Hannah, kept staring at it when Sulannus' back was turned...looking for all the world like she wanted nothing more than to some how leap up and snatch it off her head, and destroy it completely. Hannah could tolerate the ugly leather sandals her mistress had elected to wear when it became apparent that walking miles in formal footwear wasn't going to work, because her dress largely covered them. But that hat. That HAT.

"You three stay here," the high elf instructed her trio of vassals as she peered at the fortress with ill-concealed eagerness. Her thirst for adventure was as worrying as her unpreparedness for it. "Move if you have to avoid notice, but otherwise stay here until we return." The daughter of House Phaedran, one of the high seats on the Court of the Sun, grinned an 'aren't I naughty' grin better reserved for childish mischief than beholding a fortress manned by ruffians. "I don't think we'll be long."

She looked around at her fellow 'heroes,' and her face fell from anticipation to resignation.

It was really so unfair. She was a mage; an apprentice Thaumaturge of the Tower of Mysteries. She'd opened the Book of Hues, and grasped the Flame of Ages in her soft, milky-white hand. The secrets of all reality whirled about her head! But _these_ were the best she could do for companions.

At least one was an elf...albeit one of the primitive 'wood elf' tribes of the outland forests; far from the civilization of Anavaris and the crystal dome of the Citadel of the High Courts. From the towers of white and gold, and the towering form of Kliddrasin, the Memory Tree with its branches and trunk studded by all the lights of elfhomes from base to crown. 

The rest? Eh. They'd be dead in a few decades regardless.

The good news, such as it was, was that Sulannus would at least have no trouble standing out among such a band. There'd be no competition for glory, no mention of names other than hers in the history orations.

So that was something.

"We'll go in through the caves," she said. "Less guards, and no archers to hit us from the walls. Sneak in close and attack by surprise." Sulannus nodded at the wood elf. "We'll cover you at range."


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 7, 2013)

"A sound plan" said Tock in response. 

Cautiously, he moved to the edge of the trees and took a glance at the cave entrance; trying to get a sense of the terrain and if there was any way they might make a concealed approach.

"Whom amongst us has the stealth to approach unseen? I fear my own skills lie in the more direct approach to combat... if indeed combat is how we wish to approach this. Perhaps we could lure the foe to us and engage them under more favourable conditions...?"

Tock looked around the area, trying to see if there is a good spot closer to their immediate location where they might spring an ambush; perhaps some fallen trees, boulders, or scrub that could provide cover...


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 8, 2013)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> "A sound plan" said Tock in response.
> 
> Cautiously, he moved to the edge of the trees and took a glance at the cave entrance; trying to get a sense of the terrain and if there was any way they might make a concealed approach.
> 
> "Whom amongst us has the stealth to approach unseen? I fear my own skills lie in the more direct approach to combat... if indeed combat is how we wish to approach this. Perhaps we could lure the foe to us and engage them under more favourable conditions...?"




"As Her Highness has already implied, I am somewhat skilled in that matter," replied Aeiyan. "I'm not the best, mind you; but I'm still somewhat skilled. However, . . ." his voice trailed off for a moment. 

He looked over the situation without making any attempt to depart immediately. Then he glanced toward the Cleric and asked, "Does this look as much like a setup to  you as it does to me?" 

He glanced around at the rest of them, continuing, "We have approached from the south, and we see the south gate strong and well-guarded. Yet from here we also can see what appears to be a weak point to the east. Wouldn't it seem to a tactician that any potential intruders were _meant_ to see the eastern approach, and were _meant_ to think it easy?" He looked directly at Rejik and added, "I'm thinking trap."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2013)

"They're _bandits_," Sulannus points out tersely, "Not tacticians. They're thugs. Moreover, we just saw a lot of them leave, so the fortress is at its weakest. This is the perfect time to strike!"


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 8, 2013)

While you discuss your plan, let's say that the time is late afternoon, thus you still have sunlight.

But if you prefer to attack with the dark, you need only wait a couple of hours or so.


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 8, 2013)

tuxgeo said:


> He looked over the situation without making any attempt to depart immediately. Then he glanced toward the Cleric and asked, "Does this look as much like a setup to  you as it does to me?"



From his position in the bushes, Rejik nodded. "Oh, aye, it does." The grass stalk jutting from his mouth bobbed in time with the words. "Her worshipfulness over there is right, these are just bandits, but they're bandits with a damned fortress, and it doesn't take a tactical genius to shoot from behind a strong wall while five idiots throw themselves at the gate. Or for this mage Bartleby heard about to incinerate the lot of us with a fireball."

He stood and spat a glob of green spit into the bushes. Something small and furry fled the impact. "We might consider looking for another way in, but if it comes down to it, then in the matter of gate versus cave... I vote cave."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 8, 2013)

Bartleby squats, the backs of his fingers brushing casually against the low brush while he thinks.
"The Cave seems the right place to start," he says. "Though of course a dwarf would think that." He casts a glance at Sulannus to see if the self-deprecation will crack her veneer. 

They'd been walking for days now, but it seemed to him she was yet to show any consideration for anyone other than herself. _Don't get distracted_, he thinks, turning back to the boulder.

"I suggest we rest here until we see a shift change," Bartleby suggests, conscious that Sulannus is urging action now. "We can see what sort of schedule they're on. See how many of them leave from this spot, and whether they go in through the cave or circle round outside. That should give us a sense of how dangerous the route itself is, too -- whether it is walked by the unwary. And see where the replacements come from. If we're going ahead with this, I think the right time to go would be early in the next shift. Gives us the most time before someone notices that we've passed."

"When the time comes, if you want a distraction to help you get closer, just let me know. I might be able to get them at least to flush out one or two of then, and, uh… well. Tock, I have to admit, uh, I'm not the best at sneaking about."


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 8, 2013)

"Alright," Aeiyan confirmed, "the cave seems our approach then. However, we haven't had a look at the north or west faces of the castle yet. Instead of merely sitting here until shift change, I think I should skulk some distance around the hill, away from the fort, east then north then west, then back again, keeping out of sight and looking for interesting features, just so we know a bit more. I'll be back in about an hour." 

Grasping his bow in his left hand, he turned toward Sulannus and grinned, raising a finger of his right hand as if about to say something; then he grinned some more, nodded and turned away, moving quietly eastward farther into cover.* 

As he passed Rejik he added, "Two seconds to talk me out of it. Two; one. Bye!"

[If Aeiyan reaches a point where he cannot find good cover, he'll stop there and backtrack to the group; otherwise, he's always trying to stay hidden from the castle/fort. His Wisdom (Perception) rolls are with advantage with a +3 bonus: that's +2 from WIS modifier, +1 from proficiency.] 

_* The gesture is meant to be reminiscent of the act of leaving "a blank  piece of paper by way of explanation" from Salinger's Franny &  Zooey._


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 8, 2013)

One clarification: the cave doesn't open straight into the fortress, it is at least 150ft down the steep east slope

 [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION]:

[sblock]Aeiyan can manage to scout around the fortress and back in about an hour. What he sees, is simply that there are no ground entrances on the west, north and east sides, apparently the south gate being the only one, although there are windows but only about as large as arrow slits. 

During your scouting he also notices there are three ballistas installed on the roof, each facing to a different side except east. In fact, the scouting confirms your feeling that the east slope is so steep that it can't be walked up but only climbed, and that the cave entrance can't be seen from the fortress (but the sound of battle could eventually be heard).[/sblock]


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 9, 2013)

Having returned to the rest of the party, Aeiyan reported the results of his scouting: "No other entrances. All windows look like arrow-slits. Three ballistae atop the fortress, one per side except east; and east would be a waste of a ballista anyway, since the cave is so far below the structure that defenders cannot get a shot at its mouth." 

He added, "The east slope is steep enough that we might have to climb there, whether we approach from directly downhill or at an angle from southeast or northeast. And -- that's all I learned." He shrugged, and stood awaiting further comments or questions or plans before he would make any move to sit and trance till shift-change.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 9, 2013)

Just one more clarification because I don't want my bad English to mislead you 

You can easily reach the cave entrance if you want, and the area around it has been cleared from the vegetation (something like half a circle of 100ft radius). It's the terrain between the cave (down) and the fortress' East wall (up) that is very steep.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 9, 2013)

"Thanks, Aeiyan," says Bartleby with a single curt nod. "Good of you." 

He picks some dirt from between his nails, thinking about the prospects of climbing a cliff. "My preference is still for the cave. The bandit guards haven't moved much [or have they?], and don't seem especially vigilant [or do they?]. I imagine the night shift will be worse, and we'll be fresh."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 9, 2013)

"Those bandits who left still haven't come back," Sulannus reminds everyone in a bored voice from where she lounges on a blanket with the dimunitive Hannah fussing over her hair behind her. "By night they probably will be back. We've waited an hour already just to find out I was right all along. And people say _elves_ are slow to act..."


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 9, 2013)

[I would go back and correct Aeiyan's report to state that getting to the cave is a walk; but if it's alright, I'd prefer to just take Li Shenron's clarification as read: getting to the cave is a walk. 
And now that I've had Aeiyan split the party and hog the spotlight, I have that out of my system -- at least for a while.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 9, 2013)

In the hour you've been waiting for Aeiyan, the three guards at the cave entrance haven't moved from their position. They have been sitting on top of the boulders all the time (the boulders are positioned just at the opening, so that entering the cave would require to climb over the boulder, although it definitely seems like it would be a trivial climb). They do however seem to be quite vigilant and taking their duty seriously, since they haven't indulged in chatting or eating, and they haven't let go of their bows for a second. They are also armored, their faces somewhat concealed by light helms.

  [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]:

[sblock]Bartleby has been particularly attentive, and has noticed that those few words ever spoken by the cave guards so far were in _goblinoid_ language.[/sblock]

The guards at the south gate seem to be more of a mixed bunch, and there's even be a small quarrel between two of them at some point. Their number fluctuates between 3 and 6, but you get the impression that there is definitely more bandits inside, plus several moving on the roof.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 10, 2013)

"I am going to side with our Elven companion" says Tock, "Even if the bandits guarding the cave are the more vigilant, there are less of them. It seems like we may not have an opportunity as good as we have now."

Musing over the situation, he continues, "We could engage them at range with missile fire and spells, or try to draw them away from their position somehow to gain a tactical advantage."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 10, 2013)

_Enough of this,_ thinks Bartleby to himself. _These people have no restraint, and won't wait for enough information. Very well._ 

Bartleby stands up, and dusts himself off. He shoulders his pack and urges the others to do the same. _We're doing this._

Aloud: "The guards are speaking goblin. It's a language I know well -- one should always know how to speak with vermin -- and if we capture one, we should be able to get tyne coward to talk. You want a distraction? Archers get ready. Here you go."

And with that, once anyone who is getting ready is, he cats Druidcraft. His fat fingers rub together and finally all five wiggle back and forth, as if they were light dancing. And then he points, and twenty five feet to the right of the party along the perimeter of the clearing, five slowly moving lights appear behind the first row of trees. Bartleby wants the goblins to see the lights, but think they are a group trying to hide behind the bushes.  

"This should draw them out. If one of them bolts, someone should be ready."

Bartleby hopes the lights will draw out one or two of the guards. If any start moving towards the lights, he'll move the lights further back, or even stop the spell, so that it looks like they're trying to avoid being seen. 

If one or more of them bolts, his plan is to follow up with an entangle spell.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 10, 2013)

"Ah, excellent" says Tock, catching on to what the Druid is planning. He readies his crossbow and loads a bolt, primed to loose a shot if one of the bandits breaks from the group as per Bartleby's instructions.

"Let us see how gullible these rogues are..."


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 10, 2013)

[now shifting to present tense] 

Aeiyan murmurs, "And if they don't follow the lights with their eyes, then they're likely illusions, or mind-controlled, or zombies, or aliens from another plane, eh? 
"That's a good test you used there," he approves. 

He draws an arrow but does not nock it yet; then he moves somewhat closer to the east side of the slope down from the fort, while still keeping behind cover, in order to find a good vantage point for an attack on the guard highest up the slope -- whose fall wouldn't be obvious to the other guards, since all of them are facing outward from the fortress.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2013)

Sulannus, a little mollified that they were at last ready to engage in glorious heroics, produces her component pouch and pulls from it a little rod of clear quartz. She passes her hand over it, mumuring to herself. A chill wind blows around her, and the breaths of the party members puff visibly before their faces.

(Preparing to cast Ray of Frost to help provide ranged support.)


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 11, 2013)

I assume you repositioned yourself towards the East side, so as to be somewhat more facing the cave. You manage to move and stay unseen among the trees and bushes. Your distance before the guards is at least 100ft, because such is the extent of the area cleared of vegetation around the cave entrance. Your dancing lights appears within the woods, 25ft to your right.

The guards (Hobgoblins, as you can sort out from this closer point) immediately notice the lights behind the trees, and mutter something at each other.

  [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]:

[sblock]"What is there?" "The humans ain't coming down here tonight." "And don't carry lanterns before dark."[/sblock]

In a matter of seconds, the three hobgoblins duck or shift under slightly cover and ready their bows, aiming towards the lights. Then the one in the middle says in a rough and loud voice "Halt! And speak your names.".


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 11, 2013)

Rejik had simply nodded assent at the plan, pleased that his compatriots could make decisions without orders being barked. Pulling a javelin from his back and hefting it in his weapon hand, he fell in as they moved towards the cave, . "Time to make our presence felt, then."

The familiar calm settled over him. Uncast spells tingled and fluttered across his fingertips. His god had his back tonight, it seemed. _Why always so surprised, Rejik?_ As ever, he had no answer.

(OOC: Rejik takes up his usual support position on the flank, ready to attack with missile fire if that's what transpires.)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 11, 2013)

When the hobgoblins shout to us, Bartleby moves the lights further back, and lower to the ground, as if the holders were hiding.


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 12, 2013)

Aeiyan approaches Tock and murmurs, "Now that we've lost the element of surprise, and the guards are behind cover, . . ." He stops and reconsiders. 
"Wait, why am I asking _you_ this?" 

He moves closer to Sulannus and asks her softly, "Did you understand what they were saying, Tarien? I confess I don't speak Goblin."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2013)

Sulannus gave Aeiyan a look, then shrugged and said, "Something along the lines of 'hey, what's that over there in the trees?' And then they said 'Halt and speak your names.'"

The question makes her think though, and her eyes narrow slightly.

"Funny that they'd bother asking for names, isn't it? Why not just immediately attack, or sound an alarm? Who are they expecting to be out there?"

On sudden impulse she casts a cantrip, a minor illusion, centering it on the spot that the lights glimmer from.

A thin, pained voice calls softly in Common, "Don't attack, it's us! We've got injured...ambushed...please help!"

[sblock=The Painful Truth]Sulannus doesn't speak a word of Goblin. She's just guessing what they're talking about. Shhh...say nothing.[/sblock]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 12, 2013)

Tock keeps his crossbow readied, drawing a bead on the Hobgoblin closest to him. As he had often noticed in such tense situations, the timepiece mounted in his chest starts ticking almost imperceptibly louder and faster, as if it was somehow measuring the anticipation in the air.

He speak as quietly as he can to his companions, "Are we to strike if they lower their guard, or wait and see how our little illusory distraction plays out?"

(OOC: Tock won't take the first shot, but if anyone else on either side starts combat then he will begin loosing bolts at the easiest/nearest target)


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 12, 2013)

"Give it a few seconds..." Rejik offers from behind a smile, enjoying the elven woman's gumption despite himself. "It'll either work a treat or be the death of us all."

Then, tapping Tock on the shoulder, marvelling at the sheer strangeness of this metal creature and eager to see what he was capable of: "We can't discuss it forever. Tock makes the call. We'll follow his lead. Alright, Tock?"


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 12, 2013)

There is but a few seconds of silence.

Then the three hobgoblin guards, almost at unison, shoot one arrow each, straight at the location of the dancing lights and ghost sound.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 13, 2013)

Bartleby extinguishes two of the lights when the arrows hit. His thumb and two finders continue their hypnotic dance, which is mirrored by the lights.


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 13, 2013)

wedgeski said:


> . . .
> Then, tapping Tock on the shoulder, marvelling at the sheer strangeness of this metal creature and eager to see what he was capable of: "We can't discuss it forever. Tock makes the call. We'll follow his lead. Alright, Tock?"




Aeiyan smiles as that and adds, "Ready when he is. I'll slide over to where the lights are: if they see at least one arrow coming from there, they might keep aiming their own shots that way." 

The ranger moves carefully to the back of the area near the lights, nocks the arrow he has drawn; and when Tock shoots his bolt, Aeiyan steps out halfway from behind a tree and attacks the hobgoblin nearest to Tock. That done, he edges back behind the tree. 
(Longbow normal range is 150 feet, so it's within that.)


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 14, 2013)

"Ah, so it seems our foe has revealed their hostile intent" says Tock. "And no doubt they believe they have slain two helpless wanderers. Let us show them that they have bitten off more than they can chew!"

Tock looses a bolt at the nearest Hobgoblin, trusting his allies will follow suit.g

2d20 take lowest +3 = 6

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4303980/

(OOC: first ever go at D&D Next combat so let me know if I've got this wrong; disadvantage for long range (100ft compared to 80ft light crossbow range), +2 DEX, +1 proficiency?)

Edit: still not got the hang of invisible castle. Not sure why it isn't taking the lowest roll and adding 3?)


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 16, 2013)

Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby extinguishes two of the lights when the arrows hit. His thumb and two finders continue their hypnotic dance, which is mirrored by the lights.




Ok.



tuxgeo said:


> Aeiyan smiles as that and adds, "Ready when he is. I'll slide over to where the lights are: if they see at least one arrow coming from there, they might keep aiming their own shots that way."
> 
> The ranger moves carefully to the back of the area near the lights, nocks the arrow he has drawn; and when Tock shoots his bolt, Aeiyan steps out halfway from behind a tree and attacks the hobgoblin nearest to Tock. That done, he edges back behind the tree.
> (Longbow normal range is 150 feet, so it's within that.)




Make a Dexterity(Stealth) check to slide unseen to that position.



Jimmy Disco T said:


> "Ah, so it seems our foe has revealed their hostile intent" says Tock. "And no doubt they believe they have slain two helpless wanderers. Let us show them that they have bitten off more than they can chew!"
> 
> Tock looses a bolt at the nearest Hobgoblin, trusting his allies will follow suit.g
> 
> ...




You have disadvantage due to range, but advantage because you are hiding from your target, so they cancel each other out. Your attack roll result is then 15. Roll for damage!

Everybody, roll initiative!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 16, 2013)

(double post)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 16, 2013)

Bartleby curses (in goblin) at the impetuousness of his colleagues, attacking while them hobgobbers are still at range. Nevertheless, he's alert and ready.

[sblock="roll"]1d20+3 = 19[/sblock]


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 17, 2013)

Aeiyan's two rolls: Dexterity (Stealth) = 17, Initiative = 10: 
   1d20+4;1d20+3 --> [13,4] = (17) 

   1d20+4;1d20+3 --> [7,3] = (10) 



Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4307240/
BBCode 1d20+4=17, 1d20+3=10


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 17, 2013)

"Nice shot Tock!"

Rejik hefts his javelin, looking for targets.

Initiative: 1d20+0=9


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 17, 2013)

Tock's initiative

1d20+2 = 7

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4307464/

Damage for light crossbow

1d8+2 = 5

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4307474/

(Waiting to see the result of the shot before declaring more actions)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2013)

When the arrows start flying, Sulannus finishes the last words of the incantation she started with a dramatic flourish of her hand. A beam of slightly blue-tinged white shines out of the crystal in her fingers and paints a streak connecting it to one of the hobgoblins for a second or two. In that bare heartbeat of a moment, a patter of tiny ice crystals fall from the path of the beam and turn the grass under it slightly whitish for a moment before it melts away again.

[sblock=Rolls and such]I tried posting this before and it didn't work, and Inviscastle's search wasn't working so I just rolled again. The previous rolls were if anything a little better, damagewise at least, so hopefully this is okay. 
Init 19
To hit 18
Damage 3 cold from Ray of Frost. Doesn't look like I get a damage add on this, but it's just a cantrip so what do I want, right? 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4308084/[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 18, 2013)

Tock's shot catches the hobgoblin in the middle by surprise, the arrow hitting his shoulder solidly. The goblinoid guard screams and curses, perhaps noticing he made a mistake and, unlike his fellows, he gave away his cover too much to take the shot.

Aeiyan barely has the time to reposition himself near the location of the dancing lights, but has the feeling he managed to remain unseen under the dense foliage, thanks to his knowledge of the woods. [No time for an attack during the surprise round, tho]

The first regular round of battle starts now, and this will be the initiative order:

Bartleby		19
Sulannus		19
Hobgoblins	13
Aeiyan		10
Rejik		9
Tock		7

Bartleby and Sulannus are actually free to decide which one goes first although it probably won't change much (Sulannus however can still choose if targetting the wounded hobgoblin or another).

There are now one wounded hobgoblin standing visibly on the middle boulder ("middle hobgoblin") with no significant cover, and the other two ("left hobgoblin", "right hobgoblin") are to the sides of the cave entrance and have some limited cover to shoot from behind.

Aeiyan , Rejik and Tock can wait to see what the hobgoblins do and re-declare their actions then.

All of you except Tock (who has revealed his position) are still hidden, therefore have advantage on attack rolls against the hobgoblins (Sulannus can roll again to check for a critical!).

[sblock=Behind the curtains]Took me a while to decide how to handle this slightly unsynchronized situation  because the hobgoblins had attacked outside the regular initiative roundabout.

I ruled that Tock's shot had to be quick to catch the hobgoblins by surprise before all of them could get back to cover, but then it also caught everyone else surprised, except Aeiyan who was on its way already.

An oddities I had to sort out also... I couldn't easily found what happens in case of a tie in a skill contest, which was the case of Aeiyan's Stealth check. Now I've found that the (new for me) 5e resolution method is "the previous situation persists", i.e. he remains hidden.[/sblock]


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 19, 2013)

Li Shenron said:


> . . . [No time for an attack during the surprise round, tho]




_(Sigh -- of course a PC gets only one action during a surprise round. Alas, this is not the first time I've forgotten that minor detail. I shall eventually learn to remember it.) _


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 19, 2013)

Bartleby ceases to maintain the remaining lights, and makes his way over to where Aeiyan has positioned himself, keeping his distance from the clearing and moving away from the commotion caused by his Warforged colleague.

When he gets there he urges Aeiyan, in hushed tones, "My advice? Keep your head down!", pressing him on the shoulder as he does so.

[sblock="Guidance"]Bartleby casts the cantrip Guidance, which means that Aeiyan can add a d4 to any skill check (such as with Stealth) in the next ten rounds. The die can be rolled before or after the skill check.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2013)

[sblock]Sulannus will target the most wounded hobgoblin on her turn, yes please.   And here's the advantage roll: 16  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4309236/ And then, still targeting the most wounded looking target, here's this turn's attack: 14 to hit for 5 cold. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4309237/ [/sblock]

Sulannus pivots slightly, following her targets from the relative safety of the shadows and shrubs just inside the treeline of the woods. Icy rime is starting to build up on the ground and bushes around her as white winter magic swirls and churns around the crystal...then lashes out in another bright white bar of light that paints a faint snowy band across the ground in its wake!


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 19, 2013)

tuxgeo said:


> _(Sigh -- of course a PC gets only one action during a surprise round. Alas, this is not the first time I've forgotten that minor detail. I shall eventually learn to remember it.) _




Actually I think you get a whole round in the surprise round, but I thought you needed a double move for hiding while moving (as if it counts as moving through difficult terrain). But I checked everywhere and now didn't find any mention of it... ok, let's say from now on there is no speed penalty for hiding, although it feels a bit weird.



Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby ceases to maintain the remaining lights, and makes his way over to where Aeiyan has positioned himself, keeping his distance from the clearing and moving away from the commotion caused by his Warforged colleague.
> 
> When he gets there he urges Aeiyan, in hushed tones, "My advice? Keep your head down!", pressing him on the shoulder as he does so.
> 
> [sblock="Guidance"]Bartleby casts the cantrip Guidance, which means that Aeiyan can add a d4 to any skill check (such as with Stealth) in the next ten rounds. The die can be rolled before or after the skill check.[/sblock]




You should also roll a Dexterity(Stealth) check to move there.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 19, 2013)

Li Shenron said:


> You should also roll a Dexterity(Stealth) check to move there.




Ha ha. I didn't realize he'd have to sneak… as this roll (7) makes obvious!


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 19, 2013)

Sulannus ray of frost hits the hobgoblin in the middle, who curses again and tries to shoot an arrow back at her, but the anger twarts his concentration and makes him hit way off, then he jumps down the boulder and retreats into the cave.

The hobgoblin at the right edge of the cave entrance targets Bartleby  as he rushes towards the Ranger friend and provokes a huge wave of the foliage... but the arrow hits a tree trunk instead.

The third hobgoblin, at the left edge of the cave, tries his shot at Tock but misses too.

The two remaining hobgoblins keep their partially covered positions.

[Note: those of you who take a shot reveal their position and can be targeted, but you can then attempt at hiding again if you want. Let's now go on with the rest of the initiative round!]


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 20, 2013)

Aeiyan steps out from behind his cover, aims and looses an arrow at the hobgoblin on his left (nearer the entrance to the fortress). He then steps back into cover and tries to hide again. (Wood Elf trait "Mask of the Wild" lets him try to hide when only lightly obscured.) 

Since he was hidden, I'm going to assume advantage on the attack, and roll 1d20+4 twice for that. 

Well, that attack was _putrid_: higher of 6 or 8 to hit (for 10 damage) (doesn't seem likely), then a 23 to hide again: 

1d20+4;1d20+4;1d8+3;1d20+4 --> [2,4] = (6) 
  1d20+4;1d20+4;1d8+3;1d20+4 --> [4,4] = (8) 
1d20+4;1d20+4;1d8+3;1d20+4 --> [7,3] = (10) 
1d20+4;1d20+4;1d8+3;1d20+4 --> [19,4] = (23) 

(Oops, I forgot his +2 to the Hide attempt from Bartleby. That makes it a 25 instead.) 

Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4310283/
BBCode 1d20+4=6, 1d20+4=8, 1d8+3=10, 1d20+4=23

"That," he whispers to Bartleby, "was not my best. Maybe I should charge them with a hammer and try to knock them unconscious. Or maybe not." 

(Does conversation foil his hiding?)


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 20, 2013)

Rejik steps out from behind cover and lets fly with the javelin, aiming at the same hobgoblin as Tock. It flies straight and true.

Exposed, he pulls his shield close and reaches for his warhammer, preparing to advance in support of his comrades.

OOC: Javelin range is 30'/120'. The second roll is for disadvantage in case the hobgoblin is at long range, but the result is the same in either case.

Roll 1: 1d20+1=17
Roll 2: 1d20+1=19

If the attack hits, damage is: 1d6=2


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 20, 2013)

tuxgeo said:


> < snip >
> (Oops, I forgot his +2 to the Hide attempt from Bartleby. That makes it a 25 instead.)




_And here I go replying to myself again: _
The Guidance bonus is a d4, not a static +2. I'll roll that: 
   1d4 --> [2] = (2) 

  Alright, this fuss was for nothing: I got the same result anyway. . . .
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4310684/
BBCode 1d4=2


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 20, 2013)

Aeiyan's arrow goes awry, but he definitely manages to stay well hidden in the bush.

Rejik's javelin strikes the left hobgoblin(*) with precision despite the target's cover, although the damage done is minor.

[(*)Tock hit the middle hobgoblin which then jumped off the boulder and into the cave, and is now out of sight, so I "redirected" your shot to another hobgoblin (they were both still uninjured)]


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 20, 2013)

Li Shenron said:


> [(*)Tock hit the middle hobgoblin which then jumped off the boulder and into the cave, and is now out of sight, so I "redirected" your shot to another hobgoblin (they were both still uninjured)]



Yup, no problem.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2013)

Sulannus keeps paving the way with beams of ice, painting little white streaks across the green, green grass!

(17 to hit for 3 damage)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4311140/


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 21, 2013)

(start of round 2?)

The disappearance of the middle Hobgoblin concerns Bartleby greatly, who decides to break cover and move to intercept them.  He's not happy with this choice, but it might serve as a sufficient distraction. He raises his shield, and hustles towards the large boulder, making a complete move of 50 feet. He hopes his short broad stature is slightly confusing, and perhaps reminiscent of a young hobgobber. 

As he moves, his voice rises up, "Yik tikki tim tak! Tokka yik tik tam-tam." 

[sblock="translated from goblinese"]"I've finally got away from my captors. Be sure not to shoot my brother!"[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 21, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Sulannus keeps paving the way with beams of ice, painting little white streaks across the green, green grass!
> 
> (17 to hit for 3 damage)
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4311140/






Kobold Stew said:


> (start of round 2?)
> 
> The disappearance of the middle Hobgoblin concerns Bartleby greatly, who decides to break cover and move to intercept them.  He's not happy with this choice, but it might serve as a sufficient distraction. He raises his shield, and hustles towards the large boulder, making a complete move of 50 feet. He hopes his short broad stature is slightly confusing, and perhaps reminiscent of a young hobgobber.
> 
> ...




Tock still has its turn for this round, so I'll "buffer" your actions until [MENTION=6749529]Jimmy Disco T[/MENTION] makes his decision.

But [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] you can roll in advance a Charisma(Deception) check to see if you pull through your trick to pose as a Hobgoblin.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 21, 2013)

Li Shenron said:


> But [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] you can roll in advance a Charisma(Deception) check to see if you pull through your trick to pose as a Hobgoblin.




Ha!  1d20+1 = 21.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 21, 2013)

Tock moves to a new position at the edge of the trees while reloading his crossbow; after scanning the battlefield for a moment he takes aim at the injured Hobgoblin.

2d20 take lowest +3 = 12

(assuming still at long range, and no advantage for surprise)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4311905/

With the benefit of surprise lost and their foes retreating into cover, Tock wonders if it would be better to press the attack in melee...

(OOC: What's the distance from Tock to the nearest Hobgoblin? Am I right in thinking I can move 30ft and charge 15ft in the same turn (total 45ft), swapping from crossbow to halberd as part of my move action?)


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 22, 2013)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Tock moves to a new position at the edge of the trees while reloading his crossbow; after scanning the battlefield for a moment he takes aim at the injured Hobgoblin.
> 
> 2d20 take lowest +3 = 12
> 
> ...




Tock's shot misses the target and the bolt cracks against the rock.

The clearing around the cave entrance is a half-circle of radius 100ft, so that's the approximate distance you have to cover from the edge of the trees to the cave entrance.

[Swapping weapons doesn't cost you any actions in 5e, unless you're in a special circumstance]



Kobold Stew said:


> (start of round 2?)
> 
> The disappearance of the middle Hobgoblin concerns Bartleby greatly, who decides to break cover and move to intercept them.  He's not happy with this choice, but it might serve as a sufficient distraction. He raises his shield, and hustles towards the large boulder, making a complete move of 50 feet. He hopes his short broad stature is slightly confusing, and perhaps reminiscent of a young hobgobber.
> 
> ...




Bartleby  is now about half way between the trees and the cave entrance. As he runs towards the hobgoblin guards, they point towards him as if ready to shoot, but then hesitate for a split second as if puzzled and undecided...



Shayuri said:


> Sulannus keeps paving the way with beams of ice, painting little white streaks across the green, green grass!
> 
> (17 to hit for 3 damage)
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4311140/




Sulannus 's Ray of Frost connects with the left hobgoblin, who instinctively reacts by shooting an arrow back at her, but misses again, then moves into the cave out of sight. 

The right hobgoblin tries to shoot at Tock but has no luck either. He keeps his position.

You now hear the sound of a loud bell coming from inside the cave.


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 22, 2013)

"Ah, to hell with it then!"

Rejik explodes from the undergrowth, head down, shield up, pounding across the clearing to close the gap as quickly as he can.

OOC: Round 2 Action: Rejik uses the Hustle action to double his move (now 50 feet) for this round, closing half the distance and pulling his warhammer out as he goes.


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 22, 2013)

Aeiyan eases out from behind cover, nocks another arrow, and draws and looses it at the hobgoblin on the left. That's a 21 to hit for 8 damage (assuming his hidden condition gives advantage): 

   1d20+4;1d20+4;1d8+3 --> [13,4] = (17) 
1d20+4;1d20+4;1d8+3 --> [17,4] = (21) 
1d20+4;1d20+4;1d8+3 --> [5,3] = (8) 
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4313031/
BBCode 1d20+4=17, 1d20+4=21, 1d8+3=8

In an effort to continue supporting Bartleby's deceits, he shouts, "One of them got away!" -- then moves his speed (35 feet) toward the enemy. He pulls out another arrow as he moves, but does not nock it yet. 

(Aeiyan was farther than 100 feet from the hobgoblins, because he was hiding in the woods behind the Dancing Lights. I'm sure this takes him out into the open, but I don't know how far. Please pick a likely number.)


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 22, 2013)

Aeiyan's arrow hit the hobgoblin on the right* square in the groin, at a spot not protected by its ring mail armor.

[*since the one on the left just retreated into the cave, there is only one hobgoblin left visible at the boulders, so I just assumed you would target that]



tuxgeo said:


> In an effort to continue supporting Bartleby's deceits, he shouts, "One of them got away!" -- then moves his speed (35 feet) toward the enemy. He pulls out another arrow as he moves, but does not nock it yet.
> 
> (Aeiyan was farther than 100 feet from the hobgoblins, because he was hiding in the woods behind the Dancing Lights. I'm sure this takes him out into the open, but I don't know how far. Please pick a likely number.)




You are 2 move actions from the boulders 

Bartleby and Reijik are also running or charing towards the hobgoblins, and they are too at 2 move actions left to get there.

Tock and Sulannus are still among the trees, let's say 3 move actions from the cave entrance.

[Basically the whole charge is going to take an extra move from the Dwarf compared to all the others]

I checked the rules for the *Charge* action, and [MENTION=6749529]Jimmy Disco T[/MENTION] is right IMO. It's a regular action, so before (or after) the Charge action, a move at normal speed is possible. The Charge action itself is a move+attack at the end, but the move must be minimum 10ft and maximum half your speed.

But... the boulders basically cover the lower bottom of the cave entrance itself, and I figure them being between 4-5ft high, so I don't think charging directly against the hobgoblins is possible. Although, if you really want to (since you have a reach weapon), and if the last hobgoblin is still there and alive  we can figure out how to represent such stunt.

For everybody, the boulders have been clearly put there for protection, both to provide cover and to block or at least slow down potential threats. I can anticipate that it will cost you a move to pass to the other side of the boulders, but the brave can attempt a jumping (Strength/Athletics) or quick-climbing (Dexterity/Acrobatics) to instantly get on top (failing the check equals wasting a move action or something similar).


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 22, 2013)

Li Shenron said:


> [*since the one on the left just retreated into the cave, there is only one hobgoblin left visible at the boulders, so I just assumed you would target that]




Yes, that's great. ("Only the one on the right is left?" "Yes, that's right!") 

So now each of the guards has taken some damage, but none has dropped yet, with the first two to take damage retreating into the cave. Interesting.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 23, 2013)

Seeing his allies closing in on the cave entrance, Tock decides to follow suit; he bursts forth from the foliage, stowing his crossbow by his side and reaching behind his back with both hands.

"To the fight, my friends!"

With a practiced motion, he draws his halberd and holds it high, ready to defend against missile fire while charging to melee range. 


OOC: Using a move & hustle action to move 60ft towards the cave entrance and the remaining guard while swapping to halberd; if possible Tock will try to keep up with either Rejik or Bartleby (whichever is closer).

Tock will use his _Protection _fighting style (impose disadvantage if attacked) to defend either himself, or Rejik/Bartleby if he can make it to within 5ft of them; choosing to shield an ally over himself if he can't do both.

I'll worry about what to do with the boulders when I get there


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 23, 2013)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Tock will use his _Protection _fighting style (impose disadvantage if attacked) to defend either himself, or Rejik/Bartleby if he can make it to within 5ft of them; choosing to shield an ally over himself if he can't do both.




[Thanks for the heads up! Please remind me about this if I forget. 

I think it will be harder in PbP than in a face-to-face game to handle "interrupts". If you want, you can also declare a default for me to follow, such as "use the reaction at the first opportunity" or "save it up for when an ally is attacked, unless the monster is the last before my turn". Anyway it's not going to be a problem when all monsters act at the same initiative.]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 24, 2013)

Bartleby continues his run towards the cave, looking over his shoulder and seeing his colleagues with him. He turns back, and think that perhaps it still looks like he is being chased. Perhaps the deception continues.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 24, 2013)

Li Shenron said:


> [Thanks for the heads up! Please remind me about this if I forget.
> 
> I think it will be harder in PbP than in a face-to-face game to handle "interrupts". If you want, you can also declare a default for me to follow, such as "use the reaction at the first opportunity" or "save it up for when an ally is attacked, unless the monster is the last before my turn". Anyway it's not going to be a problem when all monsters act at the same initiative.]




I'm happy for you to use your own judgement/discretion for my _Protection _fighting style if it helps. Generally Tock will defend an ally (or himself if no allies within 5ft) against the first threat (unless there's a really obvious bigger threat that may come later).


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 27, 2013)

Sulannus glances around, suddenly a little nervous as she's swiftly left alone. There might be more goblins coming, mightn't there? Creeping at her through the bushes.

She breaks cover, hurrying after the others. The white hoarfrost continues to swirl around her spell focus though...she's ready to open fire should a hobgoblin show it's ugly mug.

(Move around and towards the boulders to try to get a line of fire on a hob. If she sees one, she'll take the shot regardless of cover or other considerations.)


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 27, 2013)

The last hobgoblin guard standing on the boulders appears confused for a moment, hesitating to take action. Then he suddenly drops and disappears behind the boulders barrier, as if forcibly pulled back by an unseen force...

...while a grunting voice from the gloom of the cave shouts the only word in goblinoid all of you know: "Idiot!"


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 27, 2013)

While the hobgoblins are retreating and deriding each other, Aeiyan hustles toward the cave, carrying his bow in his left hand and his drawn arrow in his right. 

With no enemies in sight right now, he doesn't bother dodging; but as he moves he wonders what that bell was; he suspects it was an alarm to alert the rest of the fortress about the party's arrival.


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 29, 2013)

Keeping his eye on the others, Rejik barrels forward and throws himself behind one of the rocks outside the cave entrance. He waits there, peering around the boulder into the cave, trying to get the lay of the land while the party regroups.

OOC: Rejik action round 3: Again with the Hustle to make it all the way across the clearing and into cover outside the cave.

 [MENTION=1465]Li Shenron[/MENTION]: Would it be possible to append a combat summary to any post you make while we're in combat? Just initiative order and which round we're on would be really useful.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 29, 2013)

Following Rejik's lead, Tock runs to the opposite side of the cave entrance, keeping out of sight for the moment but with his halberd at the ready to strike at any foes emerging from the entrance. 

Keeping an ear out for approaching enemies, he says softly to his companion; "Rejik, what can you see? Must we ready ourselves for reinforcements?" 

OOC: Taking up a position on the other side of the entrance to Rejik, halberd ready. If I can reach it with a single move I'll also ready an action to try and strike any emerging enemies, otherwise I'll use a move + hustle to reach the cave and await the next turn. Using _Protection _on Rejik if I can cover him from where I am, otherwise using it on myself.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 29, 2013)

(round 3)

"Yip kip kip!", Bartleby shouts. _Save me._ 

Whatever the hobgoblins are thinking, he feel s he has convinced them that he is fleeing form the others, and perhaps one of them. There is no sense letting that deception falter now:

He continues straight through the opening, ready to combat whatever he sees there.


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 2, 2013)

Here's a recap of the situation at round 3.

All of you are already there at the boulders line, except Sulannus who (if I'm couting right) is still one move action away. You are all basically covering behind the boulders or near the side edge of the cave, and taking a peek into it.

  [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], I am not sure if I understand right, that you want to enter the cave immediately at this round? (You can still choose!)

To climb over the boulders, you either spend one move action, or make a Strength or Dexterity (with Athletics or Acrobatics proficiency bonus) to get on top with a free action (but if you fail the check then you waste a move action and don't get there).

The entrance is about 20ft wide and 15ft high. Because the entrance is facing East, and it's almost twilight, there is only at best 10ft of visibility into the cave (dim light, counts as lightly obscured), which is empty except for a couple of bags and waterskins scattered on the floor. But you can see that the cave narrows quickly down to a smaller size.

However, Bartleby can see in darkness   [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]):

[sblock]To you the cave appears clearly as narrowing to a passage of 5ft of width and 10ft of height, starting about 10ft from the boulders, but seems to open again beyond. Just there at the bottleneck, you see one of the hobgoblin guards forcibly pulling back one of his fellows into the inner cave.[/sblock]

---

Here's a reminder of the initiative order:

Bartleby 19
Sulannus 19
Hobgoblins 13
Aeiyan 10
Rejik 9
Tock 7


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 3, 2013)

Li Shenron said:


> [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], I am not sure if I understand right, that you want to enter the cave immediately at this round? (You can still choose!)
> 
> To climb over the boulders, you either spend one move action, or make a Strength or Dexterity (with Athletics or Acrobatics proficiency bonus) to get on top with a free action (but if you fail the check then you waste a move action and don't get there).




(no sense changing now)


"Two hobgobbers, in a passage, ten feet back," says Bartleby as he continues running straight through the boulders. His voice isn't loud, and will only be heard by those right near him. He's not shouting, like before.

For his move, he makes it to the top of the boulders (B1), and he then continues down the other side, missing the passageway, but moving to the wall (B2), hopefully out of line-of-sight of the hobgoblins, who (he hopes) are focusing on those not shrieking in goblin:

 ……..\. . . . . . /
 …….  \ . . . . /
 ………. | . . .|
 ...  ------|H H|---
…. /.…B2………...\
…./.………………….                      \
……. B1…(Boulder)


(okay, so drawing didn't work so well  )


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 3, 2013)

Kobold Stew said:


> For his move, he makes it to the top of the boulders (B1), and he then continues down the other side, missing the passageway, but moving to the wall (B2), hopefully out of line-of-sight of the hobgoblins, who (he hopes) are focusing on those not shrieking in goblin:




Ok, I'm not giving you a suggestion here, more a clarification  Anyone going into the cave will be seen by the two hobgoblins, who are pulling back* but are facing forward keeping at eye to the entrance (they still have line-of-sight to the whole entry area), because they know intruders are coming.

*Think like hobgoblin #1 is walking backwards into the inner cave, and with one hand he's pulling/dragging hobgoblin #2 (who is therefore precariously balanced) also backward, grabbing him from the back. The bottleneck is about as wide as 5ft so think of them more like #2 is at the start of the bottleneck, #1 is behind.

Edit: this should have probably been hidden under a [sblock] tag since only Bartley can see in the dark, but no problem


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 3, 2013)

Li Shenron said:


> Ok, I'm not giving you a suggestion here, more a clarification  Anyone going into the cave will be seen by the two hobgoblins, who are pulling back* but are facing forward keeping at eye to the entrance (they still have line-of-sight to the whole entry area), because they know intruders are coming.
> 
> *Think like hobgoblin #1 is walking backwards into the inner cave, and with one hand he's pulling/dragging hobgoblin #2 (who is therefore precariously balanced) also backward, grabbing him from the back. The bottleneck is about as wide as 5ft so think of them more like #2 is at the start of the bottleneck, #1 is behind.




[sblock="OOC, for Li Shenron"]Okay, I get you are trying to warn me off from this, but I'm just not getting what you are suggesting. Is it that Bartleby can Move (to the top of the boulders) and Charge (moving a half move and then attacking the off-balance Hobgoblin)? Is it an attack with advantage?

If so, that's what I'll do. I didn't think an attack was possible. 

(If I'm still misunderstanding, then I'll lay out everything I'm thinking. I seem to be confused -- sorry).
[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 3, 2013)

Kobold Stew said:


> [sblock="OOC, for Li Shenron"]Okay, I get you are trying to warn me off from this, but I'm just not getting what you are suggesting. Is it that Bartleby can Move (to the top of the boulders) and Charge (moving a half move and then attacking the off-balance Hobgoblin)? Is it an attack with advantage?
> 
> If so, that's what I'll do. I didn't think an attack was possible.
> 
> ...




[I think we can discuss this openly, it's no big deal  It's just generally harder to describe situations in PbP than face-to-face (i.e. in real time), so if I see you make some decision that would have unlikely be taken if I had described the scene properly, I think it's fair to notify you and give you the chance to remake your decision.

Basically it seemed to me that you thought there was a way to get to that position unseen, but there isn't, and this should have been clear to you since you can see in the dark. Furthermore, I didn't say so but jumping down from the boulders shouldn't cost any additional action IMO. So you can change your move to a charge (distance is ok, to charge the minimum is 10, the maximum is half your speed, so it's actually just right!) if you want, or another action.]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks. 

If Bartleby can Move, draw, charge and attack the off-balance Hobgoblin, he will do that. 
If not, then he will move, and move to a position out of line-of-sight to the bottleneck, which will either keep him close to the fleeing cowards or lure them out (either to attack or -- if his deception is still effective -- to get them within melee range to help.


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 4, 2013)

Kobold Stew said:


> If Bartleby can Move, draw, charge and attack the off-balance Hobgoblin, he will do that.




[Yes! Make an attack roll with advantage]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 5, 2013)

Bartleby charges at the off-balance Hobgoblin, in plain sight of all, rushing into the darkness, and with a downward swing slices with his scimitar.

OOC: best of 2d20, +3 (DEX) = 14 +1 (proficiency) = *15* (sorry -- entered the wrong initial roll). If that's a hit, then damage = 1d6+3 (DEX) = 8.


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 5, 2013)

Bartleby vigorously strikes the wounded hobgoblin, who collapses dead on the spot.


----------



## wedgeski (Dec 9, 2013)

OOC: Just chillin' until my turn comes around.


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 9, 2013)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] it is now Sulannus' turn.

You are still at least one move action away from the boulders + another move action for getting over the boulders and into the cave. If we don't hear from you, I think it'd be fair and safe to assume those will be your actions for this round.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2013)

As her hired (well, not that she's paying them, but that's beside the point) help dauntlessly invades the hobgoblin cave, Sulannus finds herself forgiving them some of their rough manners, and patting herself on the back a little. They are not _pretty_ but they appeared to be getting the job done. Which was fine, because _she_ was pretty enough for _all_ of them. Clever enough too. Oh yes, this was going _brilliantly!_

Chortling and smug, she hurries across to the boulders and turns sideways to scuttle through, careful not to smudge or besmirch her clothes. Yes, by this time the goblins would be crushed and they could assault the evil fortress from below! 

(OOC - Yep, 2 move actions. )


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 9, 2013)

Sulannus can now see better that Bartleby is engaged in melee, and has just finished off one of the wounded hobgoblins at the bottleneck before the inner caves.

The second hobgoblin, who was carrying his comrade inside, drops the buddy on the ground, and quickly pulls out an arrow from his quiver, and shoots it at Bartleby. But the brave dwarf is not caught off guard, and the arrow sinks in his shield. Then someone passes a longspear to the hobgoblin, who grins and readies it against Bartleby, but otherwise stands his ground (about 10ft between the two, with the other hobgoblin's corpse in the middle).

  [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]:

[sblock]Bartleby can see in the dark, although the cave beyond is not really visible from this side of the bottleneck, but he can surely notice that there are more, in fact possibly many, hobgoblins moving around in the inner cave. [/sblock]

[OoC: as you know, I'm trying to use the playtest rules "as is", but right now there might be some inconsistency: hobgoblins are listed in Bestiary as using longspears (10ft reach, 1d8 damage), but there is no such weapon in the Equipment document, only a spear (normal reach, 1d6 damage). In fact, it seems there are no "reach" melee weapons at the moment... I'm trying not to play in "battlemat mode" so we don't have to carefully track distances, so hopefully this won't make much difference for us, but let's see...]

REMINDER: technically, the outer cave (between the boulders and the bottleneck) is a shadowy area. Anyone without darkvision cannot see any hobgoblin (except perhaps the dead one) because they are in the dark!


----------



## wedgeski (Dec 10, 2013)

Li Shenron said:


> [OoC: as you know, I'm trying to use the playtest rules "as is", but right now there might be some inconsistency: hobgoblins are listed in Bestiary as using longspears (10ft reach, 1d8 damage), but there is no such weapon in the Equipment document, only a spear (normal reach, 1d6 damage). In fact, it seems there are no "reach" melee weapons at the moment... I'm trying not to play in "battlemat mode" so we don't have to carefully track distances, so hopefully this won't make much difference for us, but let's see...]



OOC: I would suggest that reach weapons will cause us trouble when we try to engage them in melee with our feeble non-reach weapons.  However you'd like to play it is fine with me.


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 10, 2013)

Aeiyan moves the rest of the way to the boulders, returns the arrow he is holding to his quiver to free a hand, and climbs as best he can up and over one of the boulders. (Do the boulders offer handholds? I don't know whether this needs a check.) 

His low-light vision shows him the first 10 feet (?) of the entrance to the cave, but no farther. If he has time (I don't think he does?), he takes out a torch and lights it.


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 10, 2013)

tuxgeo said:


> Aeiyan moves the rest of the way to the boulders, returns the arrow he is holding to his quiver to free a hand, and climbs as best he can up and over one of the boulders. (Do the boulders offer handholds? I don't know whether this needs a check.)




You're already near the boulders. They "handholdsness" is enough to that you need one move to climb them with no checks (or as I wrote before, you can jump on them quickly with a check, but lose a move action if you fail the check).



tuxgeo said:


> His low-light vision shows him the first 10 feet (?) of the entrance to the cave, but no farther. If he has time (I don't think he does?), he takes out a torch and lights it.




To light a torch takes an action (it says so in the Equipment chapter), so you have time to climb using your normal movement, and to light the torch in the same round.

Low-light vision makes you see with no penalties in shadows/dim light, but unfortunately it doesn't extend the range of vision... but now that you have a torch, for everybody the entry cave (20ft deep) is in bright light, and beyond everybody can see (in dim light) at least the hobgoblin that just attacked Bartleby.


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 15, 2013)

[Bump] post so our game doesn't fall off the front page of the category. 

Eh? I stated Aeiyan's action in post #86, in response to the actions of the hobgoblins, so _I'm fairly sure we're not waiting for me to post again_. 
(It has been five days since our DM last clarified matters.) 

(Tock? Rejik? Are we still following Initiative order?)


----------



## wedgeski (Dec 15, 2013)

Rejik Round 4:

Rejik casts _Light_ on his holy symbol and for now allows it to dangle freely around his neck, then he moves past the rocks looking for cover further in the cave.

OOC: Hmm that reminds I must sort out my deity when I get a chance!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 15, 2013)

(round 4)

There's a hobgoblin right in front of Bartleby, and I don't know if he can see any of the ones further in. He charges at the one in front of him, and swings.

1d20+4=12 (miss?) 

And then he looks up at the hobgoblin towering over him, and his big pointy stick.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Dec 15, 2013)

Tock charges into the cave, the ticking sound of his timepiece growing ever faster as he gains momentum - halberd lowered and ready to impale the Hobgoblin engaged with his ally.

Attack roll 1d20+4: 23!!! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4333698/

(there's not a +2 bonus for charge attacks a la 3rd ed is there?)

After his strike he brings his halberd in close, shortening his grip and ready to defend against counter attacks.

OOC: Move & charge vs the Hobgoblin with the longspear, taking up a position within 5ft of Bartleby and ready to use Protection style to impose disadvantage on any hostile attacks vs Bartleby or Tock (priority Bartleby) Hopefully between the torchlight and the _light _spell he can see all of this?


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 16, 2013)

wedgeski said:


> Rejik casts _Light_ on his holy symbol and for now allows it to dangle freely around his neck, then he moves past the rocks looking for cover further in the cave.




Between the torch and the _Light_ spell, everyone can now see normally in the first cave area.

The best cover you can get here is pushing your back against the wall, in case shoots are coming from the inner cave.



Kobold Stew said:


> 1d20+4=12 (miss?)
> 
> And then he looks up at the hobgoblin towering over him, and his big pointy stick.






Jimmy Disco T said:


> Tock charges into the cave, the ticking sound of his timepiece growing ever faster as he gains momentum - halberd lowered and ready to impale the Hobgoblin engaged with his ally.
> 
> Attack roll 1d20+4: 23!!! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4333698/
> 
> ...




As the hobgoblin laughs at Bartleby's off-target strike, he is impaled straight in the belly by Tock's halberd.

 [MENTION=6749529]Jimmy Disco T[/MENTION], you can roll for damage!

(there is no bonus for charging, the only benefit is that you get both some limited movement and an attack in the same action)

BTW, the bottleneck is quite narrow, so only 2 characters can manage to attack the hobgoblin with melee weapons simultaneously.


----------



## wedgeski (Dec 16, 2013)

Li Shenron said:


> Between the torch and the _Light_ spell, everyone can now see normally in the first cave area.
> 
> The best cover you can get here is pushing your back against the wall, in case shoots are coming from the inner cave.




OOC: Right-o. Rejik will do so (whether or not it gives him any tangible cover), turning his attention to the interior of the cave, looking over Bartleby and Tock's shoulders while they take care of the gobbo.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Dec 16, 2013)

Halberd damage 1d10+3 = 11 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4334959/


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 16, 2013)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Halberd damage 1d10+3 = 11
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4334959/




Passed front-to-back 

The two hobgoblins guarding the bottleneck are now dead, but thanks to the new light sources you all caught glimpsed of more of them hiding in the cave beyond.


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 25, 2013)

*Marry Christmas . . .*

. . . to all participants and to non-participatory readers alike. 
(Bumping the thread upward for reasons.)

Speaking out of turn, Aeiyan says, "Remember to leave one of them alive for interrogation!"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 25, 2013)

(pre-round 5 -- are we on round 5 yet?)

Before Bartleby acts, he is wondering if he has any sense of how many opponents are on the far sense of the pass? Fewer than 5, 5-10, 10 or more is the (general) degree of precision he is looking for. Thanks!

(and I hope everyone's having a great day!)


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 27, 2013)

Small recap for *Round 5*:

Bartleby  and Tock  have melee'd with the two (previously wounded) hobgoblins blocking the bottleneck, and dispatched them already. Rejik  is near them, defensively pressing against the rock and sheding _Light _from his holy symbol. Sulannus has just entered the outer cave as well, while Aeiyan is atop the boulders, holding a torch as addition source of illumination.

From the noise and perhaps some glimpse of their eyes, you get the feeling that there are about half a dozen more hobgoblins lurking in the cave beyond.

Initiative:

Bartleby 19
Sulannus 19
Hobgoblins 13
Aeiyan 10
Rejik 9
Tock 7

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...on-Raiders-The-Wolf-s-Den/page8#ixzz2ohwEnzkI

[OoC: no pressure to post during your holidays, but be sure that I am still here  ]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 29, 2013)

Bartleby pushes ahead, hoping to make room for his colleagues. 

He moves through as the bottleneck widens, and steps aside, allowing those with real fighting ability to pass through. As long as he's out of the way, he steps up to one of the hobgoblins, and swings at the, missing wildly.*

He calls to his colleagues to come on through.

*1d20+4=9. (rolled last night, before the ENWorld server went down).


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 29, 2013)

As Bartleby enters the inner cave, he is caught in a volley of arrows and clashing longspears!

On the inside, the inner cave widens slightly to the left (about 5ft) and more significantly to the right (about 20ft). It then extends further ahead at least 40ft, then at the bottom it seem to continue southward (i.e. to the left). Bartleby can see that at the west (i.e. forward) end of the cave there is a large boulder against the wall, or partially into it.

Two hobgoblins armed with longspears were waiting beyond the bottleneck, one to each side, while four hobgoblins archers were in the right side of the cave, hiding from view of anyone before the bottleneck, ready in formation to release their arrows (two of them kneeling side-by-side, the other two standing up behind them).

Fortunately for Bartleby, all of the attacks miss or are blocked by shield and armor. All except one single arrow, which however strikes him painfully (8 points of damage).

_Very bad picture of the inside room below: 'B' is Bartleby, 'a' is for archers, there are 2 other hobgoblins with longspears at each side of Bartleby (~10ft away, they have reach).
_

```
___    __
   \__/  \
         /
\        \
|        |
|        |
|      aa \
/       aa/
\_ B ____/
  \ /

--> North
```


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 29, 2013)

Li Shenron said:


> As Bartleby enters the inner cave, he is caught in a volley of arrows and clashing longspears!




That "as" part makes it sound as though those were readied actions on the part of the hobgoblins. I looked in the How to Play document and didn't find any provision for a character's Initiative number to change when using a readied action; does this mean that the hobgoblins will get to take another action after Sulannus takes hers?


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 29, 2013)

tuxgeo said:


> That "as" part makes it sound as though those were readied actions on the part of the hobgoblins. I looked in the How to Play document and didn't find any provision for a character's Initiative number to change when using a readied action; does this mean that the hobgoblins will get to take another action after Sulannus takes hers?




[OoC: I am afraid so... It's something I have been wanting for a while to start a thread about, in the main forum, but didn't want to give you out any clue  "Ready an action" is one of the things that I wanted to test a bit with this PbP game using 5e rules]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 30, 2013)

Bartleby curses in Goblin, screaming at the pain. 

As he pulls his thoughts together, he then calls back to his colleagues, "Tock! You started this fight -- get in here! Two spearmen at the gate and some archers at two o'clock! Everybody!"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2013)

Someone brushes past Bartlesby, taking advantage of the opening created as the spearmen recover from their thrusts. Sulannus, that squishiest of elves who looks better suited to lounging on a divan than to scrapping in the basement of some forsaken fort, enters the room beyond the chokepoint and advances on the archers. Her face is a stern mask, calm but with anger in her eyes.

"That is quite enough of that," she informs the hobgoblins. "Now know what it means to face the House of Phaedran!"

She lifts her hands, fingers spread wide, and speaks a word. Just a word.

Golden-yellow flames, bright enough to light the entire passage, gusts forth from her fingers in a broad fan that washes over the assembled archers!

(Move into position and cast Burning Hands. Damage is 12 fire. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4348416/ Half on successful defense.)


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 1, 2014)

Sulannus's _Burning Hands_ engulfs all the hobgoblins archers in a giant pyre of flames... all of them but one catch on fire and are burnt into a crisp, while the last one standing, albeit severely wounded by the fire, manages to hold on. She immediately strikes an arrow at Sulannus, but the elf's natural grace saves her noble saddle cover, and as she instinctively dodges, the arrow only strips away a small flock of her hair. Then the hobgoblin switches weapon to a spear and walks over her comrades' dead bodies towards the elf shouting "For the Broken Spear tribe...!!""

In the meantime, the two hobgoblins with the longspears manage to keep their focus on Bartleby despite the mage's entrance, and work in concert with their longspears to chink through the flanked dwarf's armor. As one of them uses his weapon to open up Bartleby's defenses, the other strikes through for *4 points of damage*.

[sblock=Behind the curtains]The first hobgoblin didn't attack but used his action for the *Disciplined* ability to grant the second hobgoblin advantage on the attack roll.[/sblock]

   [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], Bartleby should be down to -2 hp if I counted right, but in the current rules this automatically defaults to 0, because exact negative points don't matter. By the rules he is unconscious (you fall prone, drop your weapon, cannot take actions, etc.) but for roleplaying reasons if you want you can be still conscious in terms of speaking to the others and perceiving the surroundings.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 1, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], Bartleby should be down to -2 hp if I counted right, but in the current rules this automatically defaults to 0, because exact negative points don't matter. By the rules he is unconscious (you fall prone, drop your weapon, cannot take actions, etc.) but for roleplaying reasons if you want you can be still conscious in terms of speaking to the others and perceiving the surroundings.




OOC: Sounds good. Starting round 6, I'll start making death saves.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 1, 2014)

_[OOC: Happy New Year to all.] _

Hearing the attacks in the cave and seeing the flames still illuminating the interior of it, Aeiyan jumps down from the top of the boulder and drops his now-superfluous torch against its inward side. [No action] 
(Aeiyan no longer cares whether the torch keeps burning.) 

"For Bartleby," he cries, advancing a bit and drawing one of his light hammers. With as clear a shot as he can get, he throws the hammer as an attack against the more clearly visible of the two hobgoblins bearing longspears. "Rest ye gently," he advises his target. 

   1d20+4;1d4+3 --> [8,4] = (12) 

   1d20+4;1d4+3 --> [3,3] = (6) 



Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4349503/
BBCode 1d20+4=12, 1d4+3=6

[OOC: That's a retry -- I first entered a 1d8 for damage at Invisible Castle -- which is right for the longbow but wrong for the hammer -- and got a 16 tohit that time. Given the incorrect damage, the roll didn't count. (That'll teach me a thing or two, but will I learn the lesson?)]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 1, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> "For Bartleby," he cries, advancing a bit and drawing one of his light hammers. With as clear a shot as he can get, he throws the hammer as an attack against the more clearly visible of the two hobgoblins bearing longspears.




At the moment those two hobgoblins are still on the flanking sides of Bartleby and they have 10ft reach, thus they are still quite hidden from anyone on the outer cave, or at least they have good cover. Are you [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION] sure you want to throw at them? With your movement rate, you can certainly reach melee range with your move and then attack one of them without penalty. (Also, you won't be blocking the other PCs from entering the inner cave, in case you're worried about that.)

An update about *illumination*: Aeiyan's dropped torch provides bright light in the whole outer cave, and Sulannus' hobgoblin-powered giant torch provides bright light in the inner cave, at least for a while.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 2, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> At the moment those two hobgoblins are still on the flanking sides of Bartleby and they have 10ft reach, thus they are still quite hidden from anyone on the outer cave, or at least they have good cover. Are you  @_*tuxgeo*_  sure you want to throw at them? With your movement rate, you can certainly reach melee range with your move and then attack one of them without penalty. (Also, you won't be blocking the other PCs from entering the inner cave, in case you're worried about that.)
> 
> An update about *illumination*: Aeiyan's dropped torch provides bright light in the whole outer cave, and Sulannus' hobgoblin-powered giant torch provides bright light in the inner cave, at least for a while.




[OOC: I'm willing to restate Aeiyan's attack in light of that information. However, Light Hammers are not finesse weapons, so a Melee attack would be at 1d20+3 (using STR) instead of 1d20+4 (using DEX at range). Aeiyan primarily views his hammers as throwing hammers.] 

[Alright, let's try it this way - ]
Having dropped his torch, Aeiyan draws one of his Light Hammers and rushes into the room, leaping over the top of the prone figure of Bartleby, and whirls around as far into the room as he can get. From there, he throws the hammer at whichever hobgoblin he has a better view of. [same attack stats as already posted (if that works?)]


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 2, 2014)

Rejik gasps and turns his face away from the scorching orange heat of Sulannus' spell. Warhammer in-hand, he works hard to resist the consuming temptation to leap over Bartleby's prone form and join the fray. As if answering an unspoken command, he rolls his eyes at the heavens and mutters, "Yes, yes, if I need your advice I'll ask for it."

OOC: Rejik Round 5

Two options here, since I'm a little unclear on my proximity to Bartleby.

If I'm adjacent to him, I first haul him back from the bottle-neck so as to give him cover from the spear-carrying goblins (max drag weight in the 700lbs range with 14 Str; page 4 of "How to Play" implies that dragging less than your maximum drag weight doesn't affect your move, but I find that hard to believe! I'll leave to you as to how far I can pull him), then cast Cure Wounds ("On your feet, slacker!").

If I'm not adjacent, I use my move action to get adjacent, then cast the _Cure Wounds_.

_Cure Wounds_: 2d8+2=11 hit points healed.

OOC 2: Happy New Year everyone! I hope your holidays were all the things that you like your holidays to be.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 2, 2014)

_Burble. Choke_. "I'll… I'll be fine," says Bartleby, swooning.   "Hold the ground."


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 2, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> Having dropped his torch, Aeiyan draws one of his Light Hammers and rushes into the room, leaping over the top of the prone figure of Bartleby, and whirls around as far into the room as he can get. From there, he throws the hammer at whichever hobgoblin he has a better view of. [same attack stats as already posted (if that works?)]




[OoC: I let you use your first attack roll results. If we had been playing at a table, you wouldn't have needed to reroll the attack, just the damage.]

Aeiyan tumbles into the inner cave and quickly strikes one of the two hobgoblin spearmen who staggers with pain for a second. 

Note: the two hobgoblins will now be able to take an opportunity attack if you move away from them (out of their reach) far into the room! Are you sure you want to do this? If you only go a little bit past them, but stay within their melee reach, there's no OA triggered.



wedgeski said:


> If I'm adjacent to him, I first haul him back from the bottle-neck so as to give him cover from the spear-carrying goblins (max drag weight in the 700lbs range with 14 Str; page 4 of "How to Play" implies that dragging less than your maximum drag weight doesn't affect your move, but I find that hard to believe! I'll leave to you as to how far I can pull him), then cast Cure Wounds ("On your feet, slacker!").
> 
> If I'm not adjacent, I use my move action to get adjacent, then cast the _Cure Wounds_




I'm not sure if dragging a comrade is significant enough that it should cost you an action, but at least if you drag him away from the hobgoblins' reach I guess you (but not him) would also be subject to opportunity attacks... so I think you'd better heal him on the spot!

In any case, Bartleby is back to full health!

_...but..._

In the midst of action, you hear a growling voice coming out from behind the corner at the end of the room, and a larger hobgoblin wearing chain mail armor and a giant-skull as helm rushes in, and charges against Sulannus with a massive, feather-decorated longspear.

As he makes the charge, the other three hobgoblins still standing seem to gain more confidence in his presence. It clearly appears that this new foe is their leader and commander, and looks faster and stronger. Despite the power of his charge or perhaps thanks to Sulannus' natural grace, he only manages to scathe the elven wizard (*2 points of damage*).

New recap of Initiative order:

Bartleby 19
Sulannus 19
Hobgoblins 13
Aeiyan 10
Rejik
Hobgoblin Chief 8
Tock 7       << _you are here_


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 2, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> Aeiyan tumbles into the inner cave and quickly strikes one of the two hobgoblin spearmen who staggers with pain for a second.
> 
> Note: the two hobgoblins will now be able to take an opportunity attack if you move away from them (out of their reach) far into the room! Are you sure you want to do this? If you only go a little bit past them, but stay within their melee reach, there's no OA triggered.




Distances? It might not make a difference. 
Aeiyan jumped down 5 feet (let's say) from the boulder, advanced some 10 to 15 feet to the narrowing between the outer cave and the inner room; that's 15 to 20 feet of his movement right there. Then another 5 feet inside puts him on top of Bartleby and parallel with the hobgoblin spearmen. That's 20 to 25 feet of his movement, and he only has 10 to 15 left. If he goes 10 feet past Bartleby, he's still in reach of the longspears (right?). I'm not sure he _can_ get past their reach this turn. 

Anyway, yes: let's leave Aeiyan within the reach of the hobgoblin longspearmen. . . .


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 2, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> Distances? It might not make a difference.




[OoC: no, exact distances and positions shouldn't matter when playing without a battlemat, unless some important case comes up. I just wasn't sure when I read "whirls around as far into the room as he can get" if you had something in mind for next turn that made you want to go past the hobgoblins as far as possible]


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 2, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> I'm not sure if dragging a comrade is significant enough that it should cost you an action, but at least if you drag him away from the hobgoblins' reach I guess you (but not him) would also be subject to opportunity attacks... so I think you'd better heal him on the spot!



Sounds good to me, boss!


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 2, 2014)

Ah. The only things I had in mind for Aeiyan there were: (1) not to stop in Bartleby's location, on account of not being a healer; and (2) to use a ranged hammer attack, while leaving the way clear for both Rejik and Tock to enter the room and maneuver -- and for Sulannus to retreat if necessary. (That is, I was trying to get Aeiyan cleanly through the choke point, and out of the way of the rest of the party.) 

For next round, he is likely to tend toward either close quarters melee or else another arrow, depending on which way things go. (Aeiyan still has his bow in his left hand.)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 3, 2014)

(round 6, after Tock goes)

The tingling courses through Bartleby's body. There is a crack coming from within his body, as he feels his skin stretch around the injuries. The slight smell of ozone emerges, and he seems barely aware of Rejik's voice.

Rejik's god has healed him, for reasons Bartleby does not understand. 

_I don't even know its name_, he thinks to himself.

Re-invigorated by this act of healing, Bartleby stands, and recognizes one of the spearmen that continues to surround him. He steps closer to one, and with an upward swing of his scimitar catches the hobgoblin on the jaw.

OOC: 1d20+4=23. Woo. I assume a hit, and so damage is 1d6+3=5.


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 3, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> _I don't even know its name_, he thinks to himself.



OOC: You do now! Vraith, lord of the dauntless warrior, although it's entirely possible Rejik has never actually mentioned him by name.

I updated my original character description but don't seem to be able to update the group PC page. Here's what I added:

*Vraith*, lord of the dauntless warrior, is the god of spent anger, avenged wrongs, and exhausted rage. Among his people, great deeds mean nothing unless they bring you to the very edge of your skills, to the line between what you know and what you don't. As a follower of Vraith, you should never surrender, never stop, never give up the chase. It's with this spirit of tenacity that his people, so long besieged by the great barbarian tribes of the cold plains, survived as long as they did, although since their fall, Rejik's relationship with his god has taken a turn for the ironic. Vraith has yet to show any disapproval with his follower's flippancy.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 3, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> . . .
> I updated my original character description but don't seem to be able to update the group PC page. . . .




[OOC: On the group page, in the "PLAYER CHARACTERS" thread, I copied my PC's information and pasted it as a reply; then I edited the reply to include Aeiyan's attack formulas for use at InvisibleCastle. "Try Copy/Paste, it's super-effective."  (An "Edit" link appears at the top of posts that you have made.)]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 3, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> I updated my original character description but don't seem to be able to update the group PC page.




[OoC: That's because it's not a wiki, but a simple discussion page, so only the person who adds a reply to the discussion can edit it, just like in the forums. If you copy-paste your PC into a new reply to that discussion, I will remove it from my previous posts. For some reasons, I wasn't able to create real wiki pages for our group, only discussions  ]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jan 4, 2014)

The blur of activity in the cavern is lost on Tock as he struggles to free his impaled halberd from his foe's torso. Planting one foot firmly on the Hobgoblin's now lifeless corpse, he pulls his weapon free, a brief spatter of blood staining his armour.

Looking ahead, he sees his companions have engaged the foe deeper into the tunnel and rushes to their assistance. Charging forward into the cavern he takes up a position next to Aeiyan, giving his companion a brief nod of acknowledgement as he does so before taking a swing at the wounded spearman.

Halberd attack 1d20 +4, damage 1d10+3: attack 9, damage 4 (ah crap...)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4353284/


With his attack easily swatted aside by his foe and spotting the chieftain joining the fray, Tock calls out over the chaos and noise of the melee, "Mayhaps we may have been over hasty in our engagement of the foe?". His usual calm and level voice is audibly tinged with a touch of panic.

[OOC: Move and attack (or move and charge) against the wounded Hob with spear, hoping I can match their reach with my halberd. Keeping next to Aeiyan so I can use _Protection _if Aeiyan is attacked, or on myself if Aeiyan isn't targeted. I assume my terrible attack roll was a miss...?]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 4, 2014)

Round 6 summary:

Bartleby's strike has dropped one of the two hobgoblin spearmen unconscious!

Everyone is now in melee against the last hobgoblin spearmen at the entrance of the inner cave, except Sulannus  who is in melee with both the last archer (who is wounded and has now switched to spear too) and the hobgoblin chieftain.

Bartleby 19
Sulannus 19       << _you are here_
Hobgoblins 13
Aeiyan 10
Rejik
Hobgoblin Chief 8
Tock 7


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 5, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> [OoC: That's because it's not a wiki, but a simple discussion page, so only the person who adds a reply to the discussion can edit it, just like in the forums. If you copy-paste your PC into a new reply to that discussion, I will remove it from my previous posts. For some reasons, I wasn't able to create real wiki pages for our group, only discussions  ]



Yup, will-do when I've got a few mins. I didn't realise that was a simple discussion thread, I assumed it was something else.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2014)

As the flames die down from Sulannus' spell, her expression is not one of triumph, but of aghast horror. Dying by fire is _ugly_, and it's clear from her reaction she's never seen it happen before. The difference between lobbing ice cantrips and burning three beings down where they stand...just a few feet in front of you...has never been clear for her, until now.

It's therefore pure luck, or perhaps some of those fabled elven reflexes, that saves her hide as the giant Chieftain appears. She stumbles back, away from her handiwork, and the mace just grazes her; bruising instead of smashing.

It's too much, too fast. Terrified by this monster, who seems like a demon of vengeance come to smite her for her atrocity, Sulannus shrieks and scurries back towards the comfort of...well, if not friends, then allies at least. Retainers. Warm bodies who are not dying by her hand, or seeking to kill her. It's enough.

(OOC - She's getting outta there! A spearman gets to attack her. Don't worry, she'll get her head on straight once she's not toe to toe with the boss. )


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 8, 2014)

Round 6 new summary:

As Sulannus rushes through the melee to get out of the room, the hobgoblin spearmen instinctively tries to strike her [OoC: opportunity attack], and then struggles to strike again, this time at Tock , but fumbles both attempts. In the meantime, the last hobgoblin archer, now charged by their chieftain's presence, also rushes into melee. She targets Bartleby with her spear, but the dwarf's armor saves him once again!

Now everyone is in melee with everyone, except Sulannus who is rushing out, back to the outer cave, and the hobgoblins chieftain [who acts later].

Bartleby 19
Sulannus 19
Hobgoblins 13
Aeiyan 10       << _you are here_
Rejik
Hobgoblin Chief 8
Tock 7


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 9, 2014)

Seeing hobgoblins to the right of him and hobgoblins to the left of  him, Aeiyan decides that it's not nice to be surrounded, so he draws another arrow, nocks it, and releases it in an attack at the remaining longspearman who had attacked Bartleby when he first entered the chamber (i.e. not the former archer). 

Yarb! It's a CRIT: 24 tohit for max. damage of 8 + 3 = 11 
Or wait: what are the CRIT rules in this latest iteration of the playtest? 

The roll on Invisible Castle says this: 
   1d20+4;1d8+3 -> [20,4] = (24) 
1d20+4;1d8+3 -> [3,3] = (6) 

Link: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4358365/
BBCode 1d20+4=24, 1d8+3=6

Aeiyan drops his bow (no action) and draws his scimitar. 
Turning to the hobgoblin boss, he says, "_Adan, . . ._" -- as though about to continue with further words; but then doesn't say any more. (The first word was meant simply as a distraction.)

[OOC Edit: OK, I looked up the Crit rules -- it seems that the ordinary damage is maximized, then one similar damage die is rolled (not maximized). To me that seems like 8+3 for 11 ordinary damage, plus another d8; and since the d8 already rolled shows damage of 3, let's use that: 11+3 = 14 total damage. (OK?)]

[OOC Edit Edit: Replaced the English "Dude" with Sindarin "Adan."]


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 10, 2014)

Rejik steps calmly aside as Sulannus shrieks past, takes in a quick view of Tock and Aeiyan side-by-side ahead of him, and then jumps, snarling, at the hobgoblin spearman, batting its weapon aside and swinging his warhammer at its stinking face.

OOC: Rejik Round 6

If possible, move so as to end up between the hobgoblin spearman (there's only one left, is that correct?) and Sulannus' retreat.

I'm assuming the creature has used its reaction this turn and so can't OA me.

Warhammer melee 1H attack at +3: 1d20+3=11 (balls)


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 10, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> To me that seems like 8+3 for 11 ordinary damage, plus another d8; and since the d8 already rolled shows damage of 3, let's use that: 11+3 = 14 total damage. (OK?)




[OoC: Yes, I think that's the right result! Max damage + _one_ additional weapon damage die rolled]



wedgeski said:


> I'm assuming the creature has used its reaction this turn and so can't OA me.
> 
> Warhammer melee 1H attack at +3: 1d20+3=11 (balls)




[OoC: no OA against you, actually the spearmen is dead so I assumed you would attack the archer since she's also in melee and is the last one, except the chieftain. Either way, the attack roll would be a miss.]

Round 6 continuation:

In the heat of the battle, Aeiyan sees just the right opening in one of the hobgoblins defense, and shoots an arrow right into his throat... the spearman staggers silently for a second before collapsing dead on the spot. 

The hobgoblin chieftain boldly advances towards the melee, "To death with honor!" he utters as he raises his massive longspear and swings it against the intruders! The longspear strikes both Aeiyan and Rejik, hitting the first in the flank [6 dmg] but only clanging loudly against the shield of the second.

Bartleby 19
Sulannus 19 (-2 dmg from full HP)
Hobgoblins 13 (1 left, slightly wounded)
Aeiyan 10 (-6 dmg from full HP)
Rejik
Hobgoblin Chief 8
Tock 7       << _you are here_


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 10, 2014)

OOC:



Li Shenron said:


> [OoC: no OA against you, actually the spearmen is dead so I assumed you would attack the archer since she's also in melee and is the last one, except the chieftain. Either way, the attack roll would be a miss.



No probs.



> hitting the first in the flang



That's gotta hurt.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 10, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> hitting the first in the flang






wedgeski said:


> That's gotta hurt.




OOC: I missed my opportunity to say that Aeiyan _flang_ down his bow, didn't I?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 11, 2014)

(round 7)

Still tingling with the supernatural charge of Rejik's god granting him life, Bartleby's judgement  is not what it was, and, he turns to the remaining Hobgoblin. 

"We don't need to do this, you know. We can stop any time. Drop your weapon and you can live", he promises. His friends, of course hear none of this. "Meep ba-di'ip 'imbo 'imbo deep."

Does the hobgoblin hesitate? No, he needs to feel fear first. He's too proud, and Bartleby moves forward and stands in the captain's way. 

"Drop it, now. Or I put you down." _Pa-deep. Men. Pa-deep di'an_.

The dwarf steps up blocking the on comer's path, and swings.


OOC: 1d20+4=24 Crit! (woo!). 

Awesome.  So damage = 6+3+1d6=10. Ha.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jan 12, 2014)

With his allies joining his assault on the chieftain, Tock takes a moment, guarding himself with the shaft of his halberd. When their foe shifts focus to one of his companions for a moment, he strikes quickly, making use of the opening in the Hobgoblin's defences.

Attack with halberd, 1d20+4 = 19
Damage 1d10+3 = 13

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4363565/


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 12, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> With all his allies now concentrated on the chieftain, Tock takes a moment, guarding himself with the shaft of his halberd. When their foe shifts focus to one of his allies for a moment, he strikes quickly, making use of the opening in the Hobgoblin's defences.
> 
> Attack with halberd, 1d20+4 = 19
> Damage 1d10+3 = 13
> ...




There is still one hobgoblin guard (the last "archer") plus the chieftain. Which one are you targetting with your attack?


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jan 12, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> There is still one hobgoblin guard (the last "archer") plus the chieftain. Which one are you targetting with your attack?




Oops... I'll stick with the Chieftain.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 12, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> OOC: 1d20+4=24 Crit! (woo!).




Same clarification needed from you as well... are you attacking the Hobgoblin Chieftain or the last hobgoblin archer?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 12, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> Same clarification needed from you as well... are you attacking the Hobgoblin Chieftain or the last hobgoblin archer?




OOC: Sorry -- in my mind it was clear! I was aiming at the chief as well. (I think I typed "remaining" when I meant "advancing"). sorry!


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 13, 2014)

Round 7 summary:

With a concentrated effort, Tock and Bartleby assault the Hobgoblin Chief and strike him almost simultaneously. The chieftain grins with pain but doesn't utter a sound, despite now copiously bleeding from the severe wounds. He staggers, but doesn't fall yet...

Bartleby 19
Sulannus 19 (-2 dmg from full HP)       << _your turn_
Hobgoblins 13 (slightly wounded)
Aeiyan 10 (-6 dmg from full HP)
Rejik 9
Hobgoblin Chief 8 (severely wounded)
Tock 7


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 16, 2014)

OOC: Not my turn but just want to say that I'm enjoying this a lot and I feel that the format is working really well now.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2014)

(OOC - Gah, so sorry everyone. Switching to my tablet over the weekend meant I lost my place in most of my games! Not to mention I didn't have nearly as much time as I thought I would... Enough excuses though! Onward!)

Stopping herself from fleeing out the cave and running back to civilization was the hardest thing Sulannus had ever done. Harder than running away from home in the first place. Every animal instinct in her body screamed at her to flee. The wretches she'd brought with her would only delay that ogre for seconds. Their sacrifice would buy her the time to get away! To live!

She trotted to a halt though, and had to prop herself up against the cavern wall, head bowed forward as if a weight was perched on her shoulders, and breathing as hard as someone who'd been running a marathon. She felt sick. She felt like she was going to die.

_If I go back now, like this...I'll never get away again. I'll be a laughingstock. I'll embarrass the whole family. And..._ The faces of the others in the expedition appeared in her mind's eye. _...if I can't honor them, how can I ever expect anyone else to honor me?_

The focusing crystal from her bag was still in her hand. Smooth facets and hard edges, like it was made from tiny blades. If she gripped it any harder, would it break? Or slice her hand?

When Sulannus whirled around, the motion had none of her unstudied elvish grace. It looked like she was on strings, jerky and unwilling. Terror still swam in her eyes, but her mouth was set in an angry grimace.

Her hand shook as she raised the focusing crystal and took aim at the giant shape in shadows beyond. The stone lit up from within with blue-white light, that then shone out in a clear beam, angling over the battlefield to draw a streak of frostbite across the chieftain's hide, and patter little snowflakes over her allies.

[sblock=rolls]16 to hit Physical Defense, for 6 damage.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4375389/[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 21, 2014)

The luminous beam of frost leaves Sulannus' hand and enters the inner cave, slightly illuminating and freezing the surrounding air, and leaving a faint trace behind. As it travels across the battle through the clashing weapons and shields, barely and almost miraculously dodging each of the fighters, it makes time itself seem to slow down. 

The hobgoblin chieftain is raising his massive longspear for the next attack, when the magical ray hits him square on the chest, the unnatural cold spreading instantly through his chain mail armor and freezing the blood pouring from his wounds first. In a split second, it gets inside his flesh and bones, marrows and brain. The hobgoblin doesn't have time to scream or utter a word, but perhaps to think. At the very last instant, a serene smile almost appears at one edge of his mouth, as his whole body grinds to a halt in frosty death.

"Thorogh, no..." the last standing hobgoblin archer bursts in tears and drops to her kneels before the frozen statue, letting her own spear fall from her hands and roll away to one side. "My son, my last son..."

[OoC: you can continue with the same initiative order if you want to do some offensive action quickly, or you can act freely out of the initiative order now]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 21, 2014)

Aeiyan, still wielding his scimitar, takes a couple of seconds spent watching the now-frozen chieftain before he realizes that the combat has ended.* 

Once he notices that, he stoops to retrieve his dropped bow with his left hand; then he edges slightly farther into the room to cut off any escape of the last archer, though escape does not appear imminent at the moment. 

"Is it time for us to regroup? If it is, we may want to bind the one who looks unconscious before he wakes up," he says to his companions. 

"And if you have your healer's kit handy, I might need a touch of help here," he adds; "when it's time."


*[OOC: Aeiyan is of ordinary intelligence, so he is only ordinarily quick on  the uptake -- or that's how I'm trying to play him. It takes me minutes  to type these posts, so I can easily let him take seconds to react.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 21, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Gah, so sorry everyone. Switching to my tablet over the weekend meant I lost my place in most of my games! Not to mention I didn't have nearly as much time as I thought I would... Enough excuses though! Onward!)




[OOC: I hear that. Good luck with the changeover. Do take your time.] 

[OOC: Personally I do know about taking one's time when changing computers: I've slacked so badly lately, I'm _still_ moving files from my old Pentium4-based PC running Windows XP (from the 2000's) to my newer CoreDuo-based PC running Windows 7 -- that I bought in February, 2010. That's nearly _four years_ of procrastination for the change-over. (I kept on using the old PC because I am accustomed to the way XP runs. There are still a few Fonts and Applications and user data that I need to port over.)]


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 22, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> "And if you have your healer's kit handy, I might need a touch of help here," he adds; "when it's time."



Rejik claps his hand on Aeiyan's shoulder. "Nothing I can do for you that sitting down for five minutes won't accomplish just as well. We need to catch our breath while we decide what to do with her." He throws a look in the hobgoblin's direction, his face neutral on the matter.

He holds his holy symbol aloft. The magic cast upon it throws harsh light and angular shadow in equal measure, revealing little of the cave. "We also need to get our bearings. We could be standing twenty feet from a goblin dormitory for all we know. Anyone up for any scouting? I'll take a look if no-one has any better ideas."

OOC:

* As far as I can tell, the Medicine skill helps only with stabilization, which isn't needed on Aeiyan, and Rejik doesn't have any healing magic left. A short rest seems to be the order of the day.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 22, 2014)

The druid cleans his scimitar, and slips it back into its scabbard. "Is the room secure?" he asks, looking around. Bartleby heads towards the cowering figure, passing by  Rejik by as he goes: "That was some spell. I am grateful to you and your god for it. You have my thanks." He gives the cleric what is meant to be a reassuring squeeze on the arm as he goes, but between all the layers of armour it's not clear if he felt it. "Are we resting or moving on?" he asks of any who will answer him.

As he approaches the cowering figure he crouches down in front of it, and grabs the chin of its muzzle. to ensure it's looking straight at him. He switches languages, "What's beyond this room? Can you tell me that?"

[OOC: Bartleby has healing if we're not taking a short rest.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 22, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> [OOC: Bartleby has healing if we're not taking a short rest.]




[OOC: Seeing that Aeiyan took 6 damage (of 11 HP) and is down to 5 HP currently, he is likely to need a short rest. However, according to the latest packet, a short rest takes an hour, not 5 minutes. I also misremembered the uses of a Healer's Kit -- in a previous packet, uses of a kit were needed to permit the spending of Hit Dice, but that's no longer the case. A short rest would let Aeiyan recover 1d10 + 1 HP.] 

"Let us discuss our plans for further action as a _whole group_," Aeiyan suggests. 

"For now, I think you should conserve your magic until we are again desperate for quick repair." 

He calls out to Sulannus, "That was a mighty spell! It stopped the fight abruptly. Come inside, for the combat is over -- you have ended it." 

As the group shifts out of combat mode into guard mode and planning, Aeiyan sheathes his scimitar, fastens his bow behind his left shoulder with leather straps, and goes to recover the Light hammer that he had thrown at one of the Hobgoblin spearmen. He stows it in the usual place, then draws his dagger and carries it in an off-hand style.


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 23, 2014)

[OOC: re: Short Rest, ayuh, my head was still in 4E for a minute there]

Rejik grunts in the affirmative to Aeiyan, then turns towards Sulannus as if just reminded she's there.

"You alright there, princess? For a living or just for gold, killing's a dirty business." He retreats a step, then pauses. "That was good work," he offers, not catching her eye, then slumps down against the wall, cleaning splatters of blood from his armour and awaiting the consensus on what to do next.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 23, 2014)

While Bartleby presses the surviving hobgobber for information...

[OOC: Hey everyone! Two observations:
1. I think we're all too polite here to say we loot the bodies, but… we need to know if this is where the hobgoblins are based, or whether there is a dormitory further in, or whatever. 
If there are things to be found (clues, treasure) we want to find them. 

2. An hour's wait seems really long, especially since that's what we were unwilling to wait before the attack. We were impulsive when we attacked; sitting around for an hour seems unlikely to me at this point. ]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 23, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> 2. An hour's wait seems really long, especially since that's what we were unwilling to wait before the attack. We were impulsive when we attacked; sitting around for an hour seems unlikely to me at this point. ]




[OOC: the omens seem propitious (?) that we'll be allowed to have that conversation in character once everybody in our group is in the same room.]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2014)

In response to the others, Sulannus cautiously picks her way between the stones into the other chamber...trying for straight-backed dignity and to her credit only falling just short of it. Emotion is a bit too close to the surface on her face despite her attempts to seem unruffled, and her hands twitch slightly with restless energy she can't decide what to do with.

She hesitates on seeing the distraught hobgoblin and swallows nervously. She clasps her hands together, then drops them apart again.

"It...wasn't a mighty spell," she tells Aeiyan. "It was a little thing; a cantrip. I may as well have cast a stone at its head."


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 24, 2014)

"Ah," Aeiyan replies. "Fairly spoken. The frost had an effect that appeared mighty; but that was a snap-impression on my part, formed in the midst of battle. I am still learning some of these things." 

Aeiyan looks at the rest of the party, then rests his gaze on Tock. "Whither next, and when? Are we binding prisoners, or resting, or scouting? If we push on now, I might be less effective taking point than before."

"And Bartleby shouldn't take point, in my opinion, since he wields the last of our magical healing -- if I heard aright -- so we don't want him dropping _first_ again."


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 24, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> "What's beyond this room? Can you tell me that?"




The hobgoblin replies without raising her eyes on you: "Death. There is only death for you beyond this cave.", she says between her teeth for a second, but then her voice turns hopeless, any apparent trace of anger or spite quickly fading away: "But for what matters, there is only death outside as well. For you and for me...". 

[OoC: I took the liberty of dramatize the _Ray of Frost_ only because it was the winning strike of the battle. Do not count on such effect to be the norm  ]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 24, 2014)

Bartleby is tired of arrogant posing, and he doesn't want it from this cowering hobgoblin or any of her kind. He slams her against the wall where she's fallen, and says in goblin, "Whelp! Don't waste my time. Answer my questions directly, or Maglubiyet won't recognize the corpse of your pup there. What's beyond this room?"


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jan 24, 2014)

Although his mechanical face shows little emotion, Tock is relieved to have survived the melee. His skills up to now had been used mostly on rag-tag Kobold raiders, and this Hobgoblin band was a new challenge for him.

"I must agree with Aeyian." he replies, stowing his halberd across his back, "It would be wise perhaps for our healer to remain in the back ranks if we press onwards. I myself am willing to take the lead, as I am undamaged... for the moment."

As if to reassure himself that this is true, Tock glances over his arms, pausing for a moment to check a rivet on his forearm, ensuring his metal plating is not coming loose. He taps his timepiece briefly before turning to face the remaining Hobgoblin, showing little mercy or concern as Bartleby interrogates her.

"If you cannot force anything useful from the creature, then we must ensure she cannot warn the others... either with a merciful death or with rope and bindings."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 24, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> "And Bartleby shouldn't take point, in my opinion, since he wields the last of our magical healing -- if I heard aright -- so we don't want him dropping _first_ again."




Hearing Aeiyan over his shoulder, Bartleby is not sure if it's a dig or not. Without missing a beat, he turns and grabs a healing potion from his belt pouch.

"Catch," he says, as he lobs it towards his comrade. "Now we have a back-up plan."

He turns back to the cowering hobgoblin and growls sub vocally, as he awaits her answer.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 24, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Hearing Aeiyan over his shoulder, Bartleby is not sure if it's a dig or not. Without missing a beat, he turns and grabs a healing potion from his belt pouch.
> 
> "Catch," he says, as he lobs it towards his comrade. "Now we have a back-up plan."
> 
> He turns back to the cowering hobgoblin and growls sub vocally, as he awaits her answer.




As Bartleby turns around, his flank meets the stern blade of a small dagger the hobgoblin had quickly drawn from her belt as he turned away [crit - *7 dmg*]. "I never lie. Go see yourself!" she utters, and then pushes the dwarf away from her.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 24, 2014)

Bartleby is angry, and the stab wound makes it worse. How the creature was able to get through his armour with that knife he doesn't know, but in a clean move he draws his scimitar and swings at the supposedly helpless hobgoblin.

1d20+4=14.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 25, 2014)

Aeiyan drops the dagger from his left hand to catch the potion bottle. Then he draws the same light hammer he stowed a moment before. He throws it at the archer/spearwoman hobgoblin, aiming to knock her unconscious. 

   1d20+4;1d4+3 -> [16,4] = (20) 
1d20+4;1d4+3 -> [4,3] = (7) 

Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4377379/
BBCode 1d20+4=20, 1d4+3=7

[That's assuming she still standing. If Bartleby felled her, I guess the hammer whizzes through the empty space where her head had been.] 

"Potions," he breathes. "Oh, yeah! I forgot there were potions."


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 25, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby is angry, and the stab wound makes it worse. How the creature was able to get through his armour with that knife he doesn't know, but in a clean move he draws his scimitar and swings at the supposedly helpless hobgoblin.
> 
> 1d20+4=14.






tuxgeo said:


> Aeiyan drops the dagger from his left hand to catch the potion bottle. Then he draws the same light hammer he stowed a moment before. He throws it at the archer/spearwoman hobgoblin, aiming to knock her unconscious.
> 
> 1d20+4;1d4+3 -> [16,4] = (20)
> 1d20+4;1d4+3 -> [4,3] = (7)




With a concentrated effort as quick as lightning, Bartleby and Aeiyan react to the hobgoblin's bursts, making her words the last.

[OoC, you both hit but 7 dmg is well enough to kill her, so no need to roll the other damage roll.

 [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], I had the same thought! About how to interpret/describe such hit, exactly because you have a type of armor that cover almost all your body, you weak spots first and foremost (that's how armors are most reasonably designed for, right?). Since a 20 is a "critical hit", I thought this should be a lucky shot hitting you in one of the few unprotected spots (face, knee?), but OTOH this didn't resonate well at all with the fact that 7 points of damage for you are still nothing, you'll recover them with a short rest. Well, I guess we should just try not to push the description too far in this case... ]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jan 25, 2014)

"Bartleby! Are you ok?" asks Tock with concern. "It seems our foes are treacherous even in defeat..."

Tock feels a pang of regret that he was not able to react quicker to the Hobgoblin's vicious sneak attack; after all of the time has has spent protecting others from harm, it always feels like a personal failing when those close to him are hurt.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 25, 2014)

Bartleby looks at the corpse on the ground, needlessly dead, and shakes his head. 

"I'm not sure I am, Tock." He pokes at the open wound, and grimaces.

"I guess I now have a reason to suggest we bind our wounds and catch our breath for an hour." He smirks. For a second time, he cleans his blade and puts it away. He picks up the old hobgoblin's blade and sheathes it, as a memento.

"Are we secure? We didn't wait a whole shift, so we don't know what schedule they are on. Does anybody see anything that would let us know when our friends here might be missed?" As he talks through these issues, Bartleby is holding his side, the blood leaking through. 

Bartleby crosses the room to where the large hobgoblin had emerged, from behind the corner at the end of the room. Is there a door that needs to be shut, or a position that needs to be guarded? As he does so, he passes by the old female's child, the skull helm and feathered spear lying on the ground.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2014)

Lost in her own thoughts, Sulannus hardly notices anything amiss until it's already far too late.

Her expression is bleak as she goes to look at the old hobgoblin.

_Treacherous? We killed her son. I killed her son. Would any of us have done differently?_

The question was unsettling.

_Remember why you're here. These goblins haven't just been sitting quietly in this tower minding their own business. They brought this on themselves._

Sulannus nodded to herself, and said, "I wonder what she meant by that."


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 26, 2014)

[OoC: While you all discuss about how to proceed, record that each of you has gained 50XP for the encounter!]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 26, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Tock feels a pang of regret that he was not able to react quicker to the Hobgoblin's vicious sneak attack; after all of the time has has spent protecting others from harm, it always feels like a personal failing when those close to him are hurt.




[OoC: Dang, I forgot about your Protection fighting style... if you were close enough, I should have taken that into account]



Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby crosses the room to where the large hobgoblin had emerged, from behind the corner at the end of the room. Is there a door that needs to be shut, or a position that needs to be guarded? As he does so, he passes by the old female's child, the skull helm and feathered spear lying on the ground.




As you quickly scout around the inner cave, you simply find that the next room has been used as improvised sleeping quarters, and to store some food crates. There are a few additional weapons here, but not looking worthy. Judging by the look of the place, the hobgoblins haven't been staying here for more than a week or so.

The large rock at the end of the main cave seems to have been moved there recently to block the continuation into inner caves. How such large boulder could have passed through the bottleneck entrance however, is not immediately clear.

(Do you want to take some time to examine the quarters better and loot the bodies?)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 26, 2014)

Content that they are at least secure, Bartleby goes to bind his wounds, unclasping his armour to help him do so.

"Maybe one or two of you can search the cots and the bodies, while I tend to this."

When someone offers, he puts a hand on his comrade's shoulder, and says, "May you have success that you want." He then continues to clean the wound.

OOC: Bartleby casts _Guidance_, which gives +1d4 on any ability check [search] in the next minute. So if someone helps  in the check (i.e. two people search) it's (advantage) + (ability mod) + (1d4).

And -- for future reference -- the spell description for guidance specifies "one willing creature". I take that to include the caster himself, but I've written this for a volunteer in case we are reading different things.


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 27, 2014)

Rejik pushes to his feet, knees cracking. "You don't want me in there. Suggest someone with better instincts than me. I'll just make a mess and not find anything. Leave the bodies to me though."

He hauls the hobgoblin bodies as far towards the main entrance to the caves as he can without pushing them outside, laying them side-by-side in some semblance of repose, then pauses, wondering which of the dead was the woman's son. It was easy to forget these beasts had families, same as anyone. The thought finds only brief traction before he starts frisking the corpses for valuables or clues.

[OOC: Rejik doesn't have the best Int in the world and he's more likely to miss something in the sleeping quarters than on the bodies, plus he figures he's best qualified to dispose of the dead.

Search roll: 1d20-1=15 ]

[OOC2: [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] would it be possible to change your dialogue colour to something a little darker? I'm using the ENW default scheme and bright yellow doesn't show up too well on white.  ]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 27, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> Search roll: 1d20-1=15




[OoC: The result is enough even without counting the _Guidance_ bonus, but I detected a problem... maybe we can talk about it in the OoC thread]

[Added after short OoC discussion]

Rejik found out that the hobgoblins weren't holding any significant treasure, besides enough food for a few days. However, the hogoblin chief had _three_ healing potions in his pouch.


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 27, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> [OoC: The result is enough even without counting the _Guidance_ bonus, but I detected a problem... maybe we can talk about it in the OoC thread]



[OOC: Sure, I'm online right now. Obviously.  ]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 27, 2014)

After placing the tossed potion bottle into his handy belt pouch, Aeiyan follows Bartleby's example by doffing armor and binding his own wound. While he does so, he reminds Rejik that one of the enemy might still be breathing -- specifically, the one that Bartleby knocked unconscious near the entrance. "Rope to bind?" he inquires. 

"I'll be with you to search in a minute," he calls across the room to the druid. He dons his armor again (having grown accustomed to resting encased in studded leather), and goes to retrieve once more the hammer he had thrown at an already-dead and falling hobgoblin matron. 

Then he glances inquisitively at Sulannus when he goes near the place where she stands, while passing by her on his way to help with the search of the dormitory room. "Grace always," he offers in passing; but he leaves to her the decision of whether she will take that as compliment, or encouragement, or suggestion, or literary allusion, or religious quotation, or as something else entirely.


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 28, 2014)

Rejik nods at Bartleby and uses his rope to bind the unconscious hobgoblin's hands and feet together in two tight knots (*). Then he rips a piece of cloth or cuts a piece of leather from the creature's clothing and muzzles it as well, patting the matted hair on its head when he's finished.

"We scored," he shouts, and holds out his hand. Resting on the palm are three small, dirty jars with cork stoppers. He uncorks one, dips his finger in and tests it on the end of his tongue before spitting it back out. "Healing potions. How come these things only ever taste good when they're saving your life?" (**)

He stands and brushes himself down. "If I'm reading the room right, the general feeling is to stay put for a while. It looks like there's only one easy way in, so let's get comfortable and decide afterwards how to split the haul. If no-one has any objections I'll take watch outside. This cave stinks, and it's gonna get a lot worse before it gets any better."

Rejik hands the potions to the nearest of his companions, moves carefully outside, and insinuates himself into the rocks near the cave entrance, watching for signs of movement from the direction of the fort. (***)

[* OOC: Not sure what the equivalent of "rope use" is so I'll just roll a d20 and if necessary you can decide what ability score to add:

Rope use or equivalent (no ability score bonus added): 1d20=7 ]

[** OOC2: Rules say that potions can usually be identified by experimentation, so I took a liberty.]

[*** OOC3: 

Stealth roll (ouch): 1d20+0=7 ]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 28, 2014)

By the time he's bound his wounds, Bartleby is feeling better, but he's only cleaned the wound poorly, and it still stings. He waits, with his eyes closed for fifteen minutes, before saying "Right then", opening his eyes. He stands, rebuckles his armour, and draws a sip of water. 

[OOC: short rest healing = 1d8+2=6, which brings him to 9hp (of a possible 10). ]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 28, 2014)

Sulannus, still a little shellshocked, tuned out the chattering of the others as she drifted towards the other big rock, gazing at it solemnly. She wasn't really seeing it at first, but something about the situation tugged at the back of her brain, where she'd loved trading riddles with her brother and uncle...where she'd delved into the mysteries of magic, and pestered everyone with questions.

It wasn't quite...right.

"I don't think she meant outside," Su said to herself softly. "She meant in the tower. Something's in there. Something they bottled up. Or that is trying to keep them out."


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jan 28, 2014)

"A fortunate find" says Tock as Rejik reveals the potions, "Although I cannot comment on the taste myself. I understand that creatures unlike myself require food, but it has always puzzled me how one can have a preference for one kind or another. Surely it is all just fuel?"

[OOC: If there's a healing potion up for grabs that hasn't been claimed, Tock will take one. If they are already all accounted for, no worries]

After being met with slightly confused looks, and satisfied that they are safe for the moment and that his companions have tended to their wounds, Tock joins his allies in the next room. While his companions search the area, he moves near the large boulder where Sulannus is standing.

"Your magic is a valued help, Sulannus. I'm glad to have one such as you with us. Now then, do you have any spells that can move rock?"

The Elf looks back at Tock, not sure if he is serious or making a joke. His face can be hard to read sometimes.

[OOC: Tock is looking at the large rock to see if there's any obvious scuff marks or trails in the floor which may indicate that it was somehow rolled into position by someone. Does he think that with enough effort from himself and some of his stronger companions it may be moved?]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 28, 2014)

[OOC: As the group is apparently allowing the short rest, I should roll for Aeiyan's healing too: 
1d10+1 -> [5,1] = (6)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4383028/
BBCode 1d10+1=6
Since Aeiyan was down 6 HP, he is now exactly back to full 11 HP.] 

After taking a short rest [and spending his only Hit Die], he rises and joins the others.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2014)

A spell?

Sulannus looks over her shoulder at the metal man, a little dumbfounded.

"Of course not," she replies. "I have you. All of you. Once you've recovered your strength, we'll use it to shift that boulder to one side and see what she was so afraid of."


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 1, 2014)

In the current rules, a short rest takes about an hour, but for our purposes the exact time doesn't matter much. We can assume that during this period you bound your wounds, rested, complete searching the area, bound the unconscious hobgoblin spearmen and kept him under careful watch, studied the boulder at the end of the cave, or kept guard at the entrance (you can still add more ideas of actions you could have taken during this hour).

The sun outside has by now completely set, but no one or nothing came down to the cave after the battle. The air outside is getting chilly, and the wind is rising slowly, a sign it might be going to rain during the night.

Aeiyan's torch and Rejik's _Light_ cantrip must have waned off at some point (and the flames from Sulannus' _Burning Hands_ spell certainly have), but you can easily have lightened up more already.



wedgeski said:


> [* OOC: Not sure what the equivalent of "rope use" is so I'll just roll a d20 and if necessary you can decide what ability score to add:
> 
> Rope use or equivalent (no ability score bonus added): 1d20=7 ]




I think that's just a Dexterity check, so you can add your bonus to the roll.

By the way, you have checked and verified that this one hobgoblin is still alive. Albeit unconscious and pretty badly beaten, he seems quite stable.

[sblock=Behind the curtain]I made some mess here, because first I just had monsters die when reaching 0hp. But recently I saw that some of you were talking about this one being "unconscious" and then I went back and noticed I had indeed written "drops unconscious" by mistake. I also remembered someone mentioned to keep a prisoner before the battled started, and the rules allow you do drop a foe unconscious *and* stable (instead of dying) without penalty, normally you just need to say so when you deal the otherwise killing blow. Being still undecided, I chose a middle ground i.e. the option of letting this "lucky" hobgoblin use the same rules as the PC when dropped to 0hp, and allowed him death rolls, so he survived.[/sblock]



Jimmy Disco T said:


> [/COLOR][OOC: Tock is looking at the large rock to see if there's any obvious scuff marks or trails in the floor which may indicate that it was somehow rolled into position by someone. Does he think that with enough effort from himself and some of his stronger companions it may be moved?]




You see some marks on the floor, but only in the close vicinity of the boulder, as if it has been moved or adjusted to fit, but no trails that lead back to the cave entrance.

If Bartleby is asked for an opinion, his _Stonecunning_ would certainly reveal that the boulder did not originally belong to the cave in the first place. The rock is of the same composition and type, but it hasn't been carved from anywhere inside the cave.



Shayuri said:


> "Of course not," she replies. "I have you. All of you. Once you've recovered your strength, we'll use it to shift that boulder to one side and see what she was so afraid of."




Indeed, the boulder is very heavy, but it looks like 3-4 strong people together can move it.


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 1, 2014)

[bump] - [OOC: It took me so long to type this, Li Shenron beat me to posting.] 

Having finished his rest and having recovered his strength, Aeiyan is now trying to search the dormitory room for anything valuable, as he said he would. He finds scraps of food but little else. 
[Is that right? Rejik did find all the treasure on the bodies, as I recall.] 

"There is nothing we need here. I wouldn't trust any food that a hobgoblin wouldn't care to finish off."

"What about our prisoner? If we want to ask someone who might give us answers, _now_ might be a good time--before we get out of range or leave him to die."

He points back to the combat room in emphasis.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 1, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> He finds scraps of food but little else.
> [Is that right? Rejik did find all the treasure on the bodies, as I recall.]
> 
> "There is nothing we need here. I wouldn't trust any food that a hobgoblin wouldn't care to finish off."




Actually, the food you find is fairly cheap-quality (salted meat, dry herrings, pickles, rye hard bread...), but definitely well-preserved and kept in good containers. Not only it's totally fit for human consumption, but a couple of stamps or marks on the boxes or jars reveal it's made by humans.


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 2, 2014)

Taking a second look at the food, Aeiyan adds, ". . . or maybe I'm wrong about these supplies. Some seems still in original containers. Anyone else want to offer an opinion? Two or three heads may be better than one. I've made mistakes before. . . ." 

He edges to one side so others can inspect the stores if they wish. 

He also adds a side-comment to Rejik: "Were you saying you had experience in interrogation? I forget now."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 2, 2014)

Bartleby cracks open a case of dried meat, sniffs it, and takes a bite. "Salty… tastes like yak," he pronounces, before taking a whole piece, and wrapping up the remainder in its wax paper and putting it away. Bartleby does not have a discerning palate.

When talk turns to interrogation, he says, "Do any of you speak goblin? I didn't know. I thought I was the only one. In any case, I'll ask it what you like, if you wish. Or we can leave it here, and slide that big rock over there."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2014)

"I'd like to know what's in there before we move it," Sulannus says, eying the boulder. "And why they sealed it off. Since we're going to wait and rest first anyway, you should find out what you can from him."


----------



## wedgeski (Feb 2, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> He also adds a side-comment to Rejik: "Were you saying you had experience in interrogation? I forget now."



Rejik looks at him in surprise. "Not if I can help it. Dirty work best left to people who aren't being judged from on high." He leans in and points one surreptitious thumb at the roof of the cave. "Know what I mean? Let's just ask the thing some straight questions and see what happens."


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Feb 4, 2014)

Tock nods in response to Rejik's suggestion. "Well then, shall we see if the creature wants to speak?"

He moves to where their captive is bound, and gently prods the Hobgoblin with the butt of his halberd. As it stirs and begins to wake, he speaks in what he hopes is a level but firm tone. The nuances and subtleties of conversation are often lost on him.

"Are you awake? Will you tell us what lies behind that rock?"


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 8, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> "Are you awake? Will you tell us what lies behind that rock?"




The hobgoblin is alive but very badly beaten. He stirs a bit but prodding doesn't seem yet enough to wake him up.

[OoC: if you want, some of you can handle the interrogation while the others can focus on studying the blocking boulder in more detail]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 8, 2014)

[OOC: Bartleby will go where he's needed, either speaking goblinese or studying stonework.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 8, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> . . . He leans in and points one surreptitious thumb at the roof of the cave. "Know what I mean? Let's just ask the thing some straight questions and see what happens."




Aeiyan nods affirmatively to Rejik and watches as the downed goblin fails to respond to the first straight question. 

"He seems unable," Aeiyan observes aloud. "Mayhap he needs some sort of aid, first." The ranger steps aside to weigh his suitability to the tasks at hand. He shrugs expressively, likely from a sense of personal inadequacy. "I have picked up a casual smattering of herb-lore in my travels, but that may not serve, for there are no herbs here." He steps aside farther to allow the more intimidating members of the party to question the prisoner. 

Aeiyan heads toward the boulder to find if he can learn more about it. 
_[OOC: any check needed? he has INT 11 and WIS 14; does Nature training help?]_


----------



## wedgeski (Feb 11, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> "He seems unable," Aeiyan observes aloud. "Mayhap he needs some sort of aid, first."



[OOC: Does the hobgoblin simply require stabilising or something more significant? Could the Medicine skill be used to determine that, if necessary?]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2014)

Sulannus watches the dealings with the captive for a little while, but finally goes to look outside, where she can call Sunbolt down and just have a nice quiet moment to herself. Finally she comes back in; the falcon perched on her wrist...clearly nervous at being in such a confined space, but sufficiently well trained not to fuss about it.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 11, 2014)

No one seems particularly interested in speaking to the hobgoblin, and it's not clear to Bartleby that anyone but him can even speak the language. (Bunch of squeaks and 33 words for carrion, but not a single word for beer, he thinks rolling his eyes to himself. Call that a language?)

Last time Bartleby attempted to negotiate with a hobgoblin, it stabbed him in the side.We gotta move, he thinks.

"Let's take a look at the doorway, everyone. Tock, can you give me a hand shifting it? Maybe someone else too?"


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 12, 2014)

"If we're not going to get answers out of the enemy, a quick death for it would be a mercy," Aeiyan announces to nobody in particular. 

He gives up on scrutinizing the rock. Positioning himself next to it to help move it, he adds, "Ready as ever will be."


----------



## wedgeski (Feb 13, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> "If we're not going to get answers out of the enemy, a quick death for it would be a mercy," Aeiyan announces to nobody in particular.
> 
> He gives up on scrutinizing the rock. Positioning himself next to it to help move it, he adds, "Ready as ever will be."




[OOC: Rejik will of course help with this if there are no non-magical means to bring the hobgoblin around. He certainly doesn't want to use a healing potion on it.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 13, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> [OOC: Rejik will of course help with this if there are no non-magical means to bring the hobgoblin around. He certainly doesn't want to use a healing potion on it.]




[OOC: _[pace-falm]_ Methinks I have done all the "Instigating" I ought to do with regards to the bound hobgoblin. More to the point, I certainly _dare not_ write Aeiyan as saying to Rejik, "I see by careful scrutiny of your character sheet that you know the 'Spare the Dying' cantrip, which raises a creature from 0 HP to 1 HP at no cost beyond six seconds of your time." 

I mean, that would be metagaming, so it would be wrong for me to have him say anything like that to Rejik -- because, in character, Aeiyan has never seen Rejik's character sheet. Rejik knows well which spells and cantrips he has available, while Aeiyan has only the most rudimentary grasp of that list.]


----------



## wedgeski (Feb 13, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: _[pace-falm]_ Methinks I have done all the "Instigating" I ought to do with regards to the bound hobgoblin. More to the point, I certainly _dare not_ write Aeiyan as saying to Rejik, "I see by careful scrutiny of your character sheet that you know the 'Spare the Dying' cantrip, which raises a creature from 0 HP to 1 HP at no cost beyond six seconds of your time."
> 
> I mean, that would be metagaming, so it would be wrong for me to have him say anything like that to Rejik -- because, in character, Aeiyan has never seen Rejik's character sheet. Rejik knows well which spells and cantrips he has available, while Aeiyan has only the most rudimentary grasp of that list.]



[OOC: For some reason I thought was allies only, sorry.]

Rejik frowns as if given a prod by some unseen source. Grimacing, he reaches out towards the hobgoblin. "Eh, this might do the trick I suppose."

He looks on as the magic leaps from his fingertip to the prisoner, as interested as anyone else about whether it's going to work.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 14, 2014)

While Bartleby is waiting for another person to help with the rock, he examines the stonework as best he can.

(OOC 1d20(adv) --> 13
I rolled this a few days ago, but was waiting for someone else to help before posting it. I think I did something wrong with the advantage, since it only shows one roll, but that's fine -- I later rolled a single d20 and got an 8.  Sorry for messing this up.)


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 14, 2014)

[OOC: Yes, the "takehighest(1)" coding appears to only show the highest 1 roll. I have gotten InvisibleCastle to show both rolls by specifying two rolls thus: "1d20;1d20" and then simply stating which one of them is higher.]

[OOC2: As long as we're waiting for other things to happen in character, let me insert an bit of additional nonsense here: When I wrote "pace-falm" a couple of posts ago, I referred of course to a dance move -- to pace is to take a step, while a "falm" is an abbreviation of the not-at-all-famous "Falmouth Turn," a regional dance move from Cornwall, which is almost but not quite entirely unlike the world-famous "Bristol Stomp."*]

_*I kid._


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2014)

Gradually, unwillingly, Sulannus realized that something was amiss with her mercenaries. No one seemed to know what to do, which was outrageous! What was she paying them...well...agreeing to share her spoils...for?! They were supposed to know what to do in these kinds of situations!

She herself had no idea. The whole endeavor was frankly starting to feel like a mistake. What was so awful that _hobgoblins_ would seal it up and call it 'death'?

They could just go. But then...what? Would she go back to estate and admit it had all been stupid? That she didn't belong out here? Was she going to take her perch on the lofty heights of the Solarium, and gaze down at the world she'd never again get to see up close? Learn about the things she'd never get to experience?

Her fists clenched at her sides, and Sunbolt shifted uneasily, picking up her sudden spike of anger but not understanding it.

_No. Not that. Not yet._

"Nevermind the hobgoblin," she said. "We don't have time to tend its injuries and then try to pry information from it. More could arrive any moment. If we're going to do this, we have to keep moving and take our chances with whatever lies beyond. Lets get this rock out of the way. Rejik, come help Tock and the others."


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 14, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> While Bartleby is waiting for another person to help with the rock, he examines the stonework as best he can.




The rock is natural, not manufactured, but your stonecunning (you're also a Druid, so you know natural terrains quite well) does reveal to you that something about it is not how it should be... The mineral veins you can see on the boulder, are many times larger compared to what they normally would be in this type of rock. You can see this rock is not completely natural, or at least its current form isn't. (Otherwise, it looks and feels completely harmless).


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Feb 15, 2014)

Tock nods to Aeyian and Bartleby and takes up a position next to them to help shift the boulder. There is an unmistakable mechanical whirring noise as the mechanisms in his arms prepare to exert themselves.

"On three then. One... two... three...!"

[OOC: Not sure how 'aid another' works in Next - couldn't seem to find anything in the How to Play document. I recall the 3rd ed version was something like +2 on the roll for each 'helper'. There seems to be precedent under 'Resolving the Interaction' on page 15 for a character making a CHA check, and gaining advantage/disadvantage depending on their allies' actions. Maybe a single STR check with advantage for the three of us pushing the boulder?]

I've rolled a STR check with advantage:

2d20 take highest +3 = 20

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4406453/

Feel free to ignore this if there's another method for resolving this I've overlooked


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 15, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> [OOC: Not sure how 'aid another' works in Next - couldn't seem to find anything in the How to Play document. I recall the 3rd ed version was something like +2 on the roll for each 'helper'. There seems to be precedent under 'Resolving the Interaction' on page 15 for a character making a CHA check, and gaining advantage/disadvantage depending on their allies' actions. Maybe a single STR check with advantage for the three of us pushing the boulder?]
> 
> I've rolled a STR check with advantage:
> 
> ...




Yes, there's another method: 

"*Push, Drag, or Lift Weight.*
Your Strength score tells you how much weight you can push, drag, or lift. To determine this  weight, multiply your unencumbered carrying capacity* by 5. While pushing or dragging weight in    ess of your maximum weight, you are encumbered and can move no more than 5 feet on your turn."

*that's your Strength score x 10

Note that being encumbered is basically irrelevant out of combat.

The fact is, if something is large enough that multiple characters can push it at once, IMHO you simply combine your Strength scores to see if you can move it. I don't think we need to specify more details, and you don't need to even roll.


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 18, 2014)

[OOC: So, Bartleby and Aeiyan and Tock have successfully moved the rock out of the opening? Fine. 
Moving right along here, as though days hadn't passed: ]

Aeiyan looks at Bartleby and says, "Now or never. Want to try to learn anything from the captive? If not, let's finish him and go on, as the lady said."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 18, 2014)

"I wanted to learn from the last captive. Look where that got me. I say we leave it -- I have no interest in it. It will be found when the next shift comes."


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 18, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: So, Bartleby and Aeiyan and Tock have successfully moved the rock out of the opening? Fine.
> Moving right along here, as though days hadn't passed: ]




As you push the boulder aside, an unmistakeable stench of rotting carcasses fills the air. You have torches/cantrips/darkvision, so you immediately get a glimpse at the area beyond.

The next cave is about as large as the previous (except where the boulder was placed), but somewhat shorter. It has a vaulted ceiling about 20ft high, but in contrast to the previous cave, this one is full of stalactites hanging from above, and the floor is more rough and uneven. On the ground, you notice some scattered scraps of clothes and equipment. It seems there is a large hole in the wall at the end of the cave, about 15ft high from the ground and 6-7ft wide, perhaps a continuation into even more caves.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 21, 2014)

(onward?)

Bartleby takes in the sight of the new cave. He knows stonework, and he's uncertain about both the stalactites (is there an obvious source of water that has produced them? is it damper here than on the other side) and the mess on the ground (why here but not on the other side?) But he proceeds cautiously towards the opening, leading the way and so providing a safe path for the others to follow if they wish. 

After his first few tentative steps, he turns to his colleagues and suggests, "If we're going ahead, then we should decide about whether we are keeping our escape route open. It'll be more obvious that we have gone this way, but I doubt there will be uncertainty in any case.  Still, if someone wants it shut, just say so."

He then proceeds, one hand tracing itself along the cave wall. He is cautious, and glances up at the stalactites.


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 21, 2014)

"A moment, if you would," Aeiyan offers* to Bartleby and Tock; "I don't have darkvision. Our spellcasters are still in the other room, and I think a Light cantrip would come in handy ahead." 

He steps back toward the first room of the cave where Sulannus and Rejik are waiting and asks, "Is the captive awake enough to talk yet?" (Once again he asks the wrong question; he wanted to ask about a Light cantrip, but once again another thought had crossed his mind at the last moment. ) 

*[OOC: I had to suppress the urge to have Aeiyan phrase that as, "'Arf a mo', guv'nor.," on the grounds that that would have been dreadfully out of character.]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 21, 2014)

Bartleby pauses.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Feb 21, 2014)

Tock advances cautiously into the cave, staying close to Bartleby. Cautiously, he keeps one hand down by his side, within easy reach the of the halberd slung over his back.

Turning his head to one side, he speaks quietly, "More light... what do you think, Bartleby? Do you see anything in the gloom that we would not want to know of our presence?"

[OOC: I have a bullseye lantern, can I light this and hang it from my belt or somewhere so that it will give out light while leaving my hands free?]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2014)

_"Solarum."_

A quartet of orange-yellow spheres of light whooshed into the room and began to orbit one another in complex, dizzying patterns, like an orrery with no visible mechanism save the stars.

Sulannus stalked in after the warriors, her falcon perched uneasily on her left wrist. She looked around the room, taking it in, then sniffed and wrinkled her nose.

"A battle? It can't have been long ago by the smell... Are those hobgoblin bodies?"


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 22, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> [OOC: I have a bullseye lantern, can I light this and hang it from my belt or somewhere so that it will give out light while leaving my hands free?]




[OoC: I'm not really sure how a bullseye lantern works, but I think at least you'd need one hand to hold it, especially if you want to fight. IIRC it's also a directional light source, illuminating forward but not much around, so it's best used for exploration.]



Shayuri said:


> "A battle? It can't have been long ago by the smell... Are those hobgoblin bodies?"




With Sulannus' cantrip now everybody can see the same. You don't yet noticed much more yet (see previous description). But note that there are no bodies, just scattered equipment: clothes, scraps of armor, perhaps some weapons.

While you're entering the cave and looking around, you hear some flapping noise coming from between the stalactites at the end of the cave...


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Feb 22, 2014)

Tock is briefly dazzled by the sudden appearance of the orbs of light, and raises a hand to cover his eyes.

"Bodies? No... not bodies." he says cautiously. "Or at least, not any longer..."

He looks up with a start as his ears catch a faint noise in the distance. He peers into the darkness in the direction of the sound, slowly reaching behind his back for his weapon.

[OOC: thanks for the clarification around the lantern, I'll keep this in mind. Other than the scattered equipment, is there any sign of a fight? Any blood, broken arrows, bloodstained weapons etc? Or does it just look like the items were dropped/abandoned?

Also, does proficiency: Nature encompass knowing what kind of vicious flappy monsters might live in caves? ]


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 22, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> [OOC: thanks for the clarification around the lantern, I'll keep this in mind. Other than the scattered equipment, is there any sign of a fight? Any blood, broken arrows, bloodstained weapons etc? Or does it just look like the items were dropped/abandoned?




Hard to tell for sure, some of the scattered parts look broken, but no blood is visible.



Jimmy Disco T said:


> Also, does proficiency: Nature encompass knowing what kind of vicious flappy monsters might live in caves? ]




Bats?  You can of course make an Intelligence(Nature) check, and let's see.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Feb 22, 2014)

[OOC: Intelligence (Nature) check 1d20 -1 +1 = 3]

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4407911/

I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that Tock hasn't got a clue what could be lurking in this cave.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 22, 2014)

"No, lad.  I'm pretty sure those aren't dolphins," Bartleby offers supportively to Tock.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Feb 22, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> "No, lad.  I'm pretty sure those aren't dolphins," Bartleby offers supportively to Tock.




This actually made me LOL. Well played.


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 23, 2014)

Upon hearing the flapping noise, Aeiyan tries to match its pitch, duration, frequency, and timbre to similar sounds he has previously heard (INT bonus of 0, but +1 for Nature proficiency): 

   1d20 + 1 --> [16,1] = (17) 

  Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4408849/
BBCode 1d20 + 1=17

"Definitely not dolphins!" he says. "The breathing rhythm is all wrong!" [If he learned anything from his INT (Nature) check, he'll next say what he learned.] 

"Is Rejik still with the captive?" he asks of nobody in particular. "We need to face threats together." 

Ignoring his own advice, he then backtracks past Sulannus, saying "Loose ends" by way of explanation as he passes her, and kneels next to the captive when he gets there. He draws his dagger and rests his dagger-hand on his knee. "You did say you don't interrogate," he adds to Rejik, as loudly as needed to reach the latter's ears. 

Addressing the captive, Aeiyan asks him, "What choo got here that's so worth living for?" Then he realizes his mistake and adds another question: "What's so unwanted or dangerous that they plugged the hole in the back room with a rock?"


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 23, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> Addressing the captive, Aeiyan asks him, "What choo got here that's so worth living for?" Then he realizes his mistake and adds another question: "What's so unwanted or dangerous that they plugged the hole in the back room with a rock?"




The hobgoblin replies to you in a telling silence... (he's still unconscious). While you are there, the flapping noise gets tenfold with a distinctive buzz that's so unlike bats. You think that the second most likely flapping creature to live in damp caves is the stirge, which rarely attacks humanoids. Unless they are starving.

None of you is surprised really, so you can just *roll initiative*.

(Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Bartleby, Tock and Sulannus are in the striges' cave, while Rejik and Aeiyan are in the previous cave - this just means they need to take one move action to reach melee)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 23, 2014)

Bartleby looks up as the squeaking gets louder. "Ready, chaps." He draws his scimitar.


Init: 1d20+3=19.


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 23, 2014)

"Right," Aeiyan calls back. He stands again and rushes back to the store-room, sheathing his dagger as he goes. He unstraps his bow from his back and nocks an arrow, taking a position near Bartleby and Tock. 

Initiative = 16: 

1d20+3 --> [13,3] = (16)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4409092/
BBCode 1d20+3=16

[Edit: OOC: And lest I forget -- I was going to have Aeiyan say what he thought the noise sounded like, if he could remember  ]

"Stirges," he calls aloud, making his voice loud enough for Rejik to hear him in the first room. [/End Edit]

_EditEdit: OOC: Aeiyan doesn't go beyond the rest of the party -- I wrote it wrong the first time. _


----------



## wedgeski (Feb 24, 2014)

Whatever business Rejik had with the captive, is now forgotten. Hearing the commotion and Aeiyan's cry from the inner cave, he brings shield and hammer to hand and rushes to assist.

[OOC: Initiative: 1d20+0=1]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Feb 25, 2014)

Tock readies himself for combat, drawing his halberd and keeping close to Bartleby and Aeiyan. His eyes dart about, trying to catch a glimpse of their foe in the swirling lights of Sulannus's spell. Unable to get a good look, he takes a defensive stance, holding his weapon close.

Initiative: 1d20+2 = 5

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4411253/

[OOC: Tock will use his _Protection _fighting style to defend either Bartleby or Aeiyan in preference to himself. As this is a reactionary ability I'm happy for you to decide when he uses it if it will help speed up combat.]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2014)

Sulannus narrows her eyes at the noise, and lifts a hand. She speaks in a distant voice, her gaze focused on something only she can see.

"Shards of the Holy that drop like tears from the heavens, come now to my hand; Daggers of the sun, fly to my will!"

A trio of gold-white, vaguely knife-shaped forms appear in the air around her her head and shoulders. They flicker and waver, as if made of fire and light condensed into a solid form.

Then Sulannus gestures as if throwing, and the weapons zip forward with breathtaking speed, each one guided to one of the oncoming birds!

(OOC - Okay! I reread the magic system, and boy I had it wrong before. You prep spells, which you can then cast freely with any of the slots you have available to you by virtue of level. You don't have to prep each casting individually anymore. Big difference! When Su awoke from the long rest, she prepped Magic Missile and Burning Hands instead of Mage Armor. And now she's casting Magic Missile.   Three missiles, with one going to any wounded bird, and another two focusing on a single unwounded.)

Damage: 2 missiles do 5 damage. 1 missile does 2.

...damn.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4419298/


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 3, 2014)

About a dozen stirges emerge from the darkness above and start flocking around in the air over your party. Perhaps dazzled by the light, the seem to act slowly, but it's pretty clear they are hungry and they are going to attack.

Round I - Initiative:
19 - Bartleby
16 - Aeiyan
15 - Sulannus
5 - Tock
1 - Rejik
1 - Stirges (12)



Shayuri said:


> Sulannus narrows her eyes at the noise, and with her free hand quickly casts a spell. For a moment golden radiance engulfs her. Even after it fades, there's a subtle tinge of light around her; the same protective warding she'd cast the other day before they'd assaulted the tower.
> 
> (Init is 15, casting Mage Armor on her turn)
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4414713/




[OoC: As I mentioned in the OoC thread, I think your _Mage Armor_ should still be very much active!]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 3, 2014)

Seeing his comrades ready to act, Bartleby _readies an action_, poised to strike upward in an upright slice, if any of the stirges come within reach of his blade.

[If any does, he rolls 1d20+4= 17; assuming that's a hit, it will be for 1d6+3=9 (!) points damage.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 4, 2014)

Aeiyan draws his bow taut and looses an arrow at the nearest of the stirges, for the sake of a clear shot. 
That's 14 to hit; and if it does hit then it deals 5 damage: 

1d20+4;1d8+3 -> [10,4] = (14)
1d20+4;1d8+3 -> [2,3] = (5)

Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4419288/
BBCode 1d20+4=14, 1d8+3=5

He tries to think of something either witty or tactical to say, but he comes up empty.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 4, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> Aeiyan draws his bow taut and looses an arrow at the nearest of the stirges, for the sake of a clear shot.
> That's 14 to hit; and if it does hit then it deals 5 damage:
> 
> 1d20+4;1d8+3 -> [10,4] = (14)
> 1d20+4;1d8+3 -> [2,3] = (5)




Aeiyan's arrow pierces the stirge in flight, and it kills it square. The others keep buzzing around with indifference... One down, eleven to go.


----------



## wedgeski (Mar 7, 2014)

OOC: On Rejik's turn he'll move into position to cover as many of his comrades as possible, then *Ready* an action to swing at the first stirge to move within range.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2014)

Sulannus backs up a step or two, to make sure she stays behind at least one of the others, and directs a blue-white ray of winter's chill at the oncoming stirge menace!

[sblock]Sorry about the mixup! I thought her magic missile was THIS round's action, but it seems that's not the case! So Ray of Frost time! 12 to hit for 8 damage!  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4428944/  [/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 12, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Okay! I reread the magic system, and boy I had it wrong before. You prep spells, which you can then cast freely with any of the slots you have available to you by virtue of level. You don't have to prep each casting individually anymore. Big difference! When Su awoke from the long rest, she prepped Magic Missile and Burning Hands instead of Mage Armor. And now she's casting Magic Missile.   Three missiles, with one going to any wounded bird, and another two focusing on a single unwounded.)
> 
> Damage: 2 missiles do 5 damage. 1 missile does 2.






Shayuri said:


> Sulannus backs up a step or two, to make sure she stays behind at least one of the others, and directs a blue-white ray of winter's chill at the oncoming stirge menace!
> 
> [sblock]Sorry about the mixup! I thought her magic missile was THIS round's action, but it seems that's not the case! So Ray of Frost time! 12 to hit for 8 damage!  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4428944/  [/sblock]












*OOC:*


 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] I am so sorry, I didn't notice at all you had edited your previous post!

Now we have a small issues at hand. Good that you've re-read the spells preparation rules (yes, they are very different in practice from the classic vancian rules!), but I think you've already cast _Mage Armor_ (I've been including it in your current AC score all the time!) and _Burning Hands_ today, and we only had a *short rest* so far. To change your prepared spells you need a *full rest*, i.e. typically a night's sleep. Thus I don't think you can change to _Magic Missile_ yet.

OTOH, I assumed you wanted to use *Arcane Recovery* during the *short rest *to get back a "spell slot". You had 2 spell slots today, you used the first for _Mage Armor_ and the second for _Burning Hands_ so you were out of spells, but *Arcane Recovery* got you one of those spell slots back. This means that for the rest of the day, you can cast one more spell, either _Mage Armor_ (tho the previous casting is still ongoing, and will continue for perhaps 6-7 more hours) or _Burning Hands_ again.

Also remember that if Sulannus later learns some spells that can be cast as *Rituals*, basically you can cast them without preparing them and without using a slot (however, they take a longer time to cast, i.e. you can't cast them in combat).

_Ray of Frost_ and other cantrips are at-will, so no problems with that. 

In lieu of all this, I can't let you cast _Magic Missile_ today, but you can cast _Ray of Frost_ (as many times as you want) or _Burning Hands_ (once). If that's ok with you, I'll go on with _Ray of Frost_ in this first round.

BTW if I wrote something wrong, please someone correct me


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Mar 12, 2014)

Seeing that Bartleby and Rejik are poised to strike at any oncoming Stirges, Tock similarly readies himself to fend off any of them that approach. His eyes dart back and forth as he tries to keep track of a dozen flitting, buzzing creatures filling the air of the cave.

Aware that Sulannus and Aeiyan are engaging their enemy at range, he moves closer to them in order to better protect them if any of the Stirges close to melee.

[OOC: ready an action as per Bartleby and Rejik, moving to try and cover both Aeiyan and Sulannus with my _Protection _fighting style if possible]

Edit: Pre-emptive attack roll in case it comes in handy:

Attack 1d20+4, damage 1d10 +3 = attack 12, damage 5

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4429225/


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 12, 2014)

Sulannus' _Ray of Frost_ almost hits one of the flying beasts but ends against one of the stalagmites, and causes a small puff of icy flakes to scatter around.

The stirges seem to get more irritated, and _four_ of them leave the flock and try a diving attack, two of them flying straight at Sulannus, one at Aeiyan and the last one at Tock.

Basically the five of you are close enough so that we can say anyone who readied an attack has a shot at a different stirge (even if he was not directly attacked). Bartleby immediately cleaves one of the stirges in half with his scimitar.

 [MENTION=75746]wedgesky[/MENTION] can also make an attack roll for Rejik's readied attack.

     [MENTION=6749529]Jimmy Disco T[/MENTION], if I understand right Tock's readied attack will use his reaction, but also the _Protection_ ability (impose disadvantage on one stirge's attack) requires the use of a reaction. However you only get one reaction per round, so you have to choose: which one of the two ways do you want to use it for, to get the readied attack or to impose disadvantage? (This is quite a small oddity of the rules, am I reading it right? For later, remember that if you attack regularly, you'll still have your reaction available for the _Protection_ ability).


----------



## wedgeski (Mar 13, 2014)

Rejik swings his warhammer in a carefully calculated horizontal arc, memories of old _crowball_ games rising unbidden from his childhood.

OOC: Attacking the stirge: 1d20+3=10 (man! my rolls have gone to crap!)

OOC2: If that happens to hit (shyeah), warhammer 1H bludgeoning damage: 1d8+2=9


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Mar 14, 2014)

No problem, Tock will use his reaction to attack this turn as per the pre-rolled attack:

Attack 1d20+4, damage 1d10 +3 = attack 12, damage 5
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4429225/

If we're now within melee range and I can attack normally, Tock will use _Protection _preferentially on an ally at whichever point you feel suitable


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 14, 2014)

Rejik and Tock swings valiantly at the diving stirges but miss barely, the flying pests are moving too quickly!

Sulannus manages to gracefully dodge her attacker while another stirge disovers Tock's flesh is a tad too stiff for its fangs. But the last stirge finds a weak spot in the back of Aeiyan's neck, bites him (2 points of damage) and starts sucking his blood out. 

Note: an attached stirge can be easily removed with a Strength check (costs an action), but if you don't remove it, next round it will automatically damage you again.



Li Shenron said:


> For later, remember that if you attack regularly, you'll still have your reaction available for the _Protection_ ability).






Jimmy Disco T said:


> If we're now within melee range and I can attack normally, Tock will use _Protection _preferentially on an ally at whichever point you feel suitable [/COLOR]




I think I was wrong with this... the rules say "When you take a reaction, you can’t take another one until the start of your next turn." Therefore, because *Ready* uses your reaction, you can't use _Protection_ until your next turn in the next round. It is a bit weird, but apparently *Ready* eats up your reaction anyway.

Let's move to Round 2:

Round I - Initiative:
19 - Bartleby
16 - Aeiyan
15 - Sulannus
5 - Tock
1 - Rejik
1 - Stirges (10 left, 1 attached to Aeiyan)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 14, 2014)

"Aeiyan! There's one of them on you! Pull it off." Bartleby shouts at his companion, as he stabs at the creature that was hovering around Tock. 

1d20+4=18 (hit? for 4 points damage)


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 14, 2014)

Hearing Bartleby's warning shout, Aeiyan reaches toward the back of his neck with his right hand, grabbing at whatever is there to wrest it away. 

Well, that's poor: 
1d20+2 -> [4,2] = (6)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4431997/
BBCode 1d20+2=6

[OOC: Maybe next round he'll try to draw his dagger and stab the stationary beast. Dunno yet.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 14, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> Hearing Bartleby's warning shout, Aeiyan reaches toward the back of his neck with his right hand, grabbing at whatever is there to wrest it away.




Aeiyan discovers that the task was easier than expected, then looks at what he just grabbed and sees it's half a stirge. Three down, nine to go.

[OoC: Bartleby has already killed it, let's say you can still take an action this turn if you want!]


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 15, 2014)

[OOC: Oops. . .  reading comprehension fail on my part: I didn't realize that the stirge that had been fluttering around Tock was the same one that attached to Aeiyan's neck. (I had thought that there were three of them attacking that round.)] 

"Thank you," Aeiyan says to Bartleby. Aeiyan then draws an arrow, nocks it, and looses it toward another of the hovering menaces. 

1d20+4;1d8+3 -> [17,4] = (21)
1d20+4;1d8+3 -> [3,3] = (6)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4432543/
BBCode 1d20+4=21, 1d8+3=6


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 15, 2014)

Aeiyan easily hits another stirge, four down, eight to go.


----------



## wedgeski (Mar 17, 2014)

Rejik swings wildly about the place, whiffing badly, and forces himself back under control. "Worse than swatting flies!" he growls.

[OOC: His next attack, when his action comes around: 1d20+3=8]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2014)

Alarmed, Sulannus scoots back from the stirges, firing a wild blast of ice magic as she does so. Her aim is predictably awry in that circumstance however!

(Swing and a miss! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4435470/)

(OOC - Question! So, I couldn't swap spells around during a short rest, but I -do- recharge a spell slot, yes? So I could recast Burning Hands again? Cuz...that's starting to feel like it might be an option at this point. Though it might be wiser to wait.  )


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 17, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Question! So, I couldn't swap spells around during a short rest, but I -do- recharge a spell slot, yes? So I could recast Burning Hands again? Cuz...that's starting to feel like it might be an option at this point. Though it might be wiser to wait.  )




[OoC: Yes! You had 2 daily slots, you used them both (_Mage Armor_ + _Burning Hands_), but then you got one back during the short rest thanks to the *Arcane Recovery* feature. Remember however that *Arcane Recovery * itself is 1/day, not every short rest.]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2014)

(OOC - Excellent! Finally getting this. )


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Mar 20, 2014)

Tock bats away the creature trying to burrow into his armour plating, and it swiftly flies up to rejoin the swarm.

"These creatures are becoming a nuisance!" 

He changes grip on his halberd, trying to catch one of the Stirges with a crushing swing with the flat of the blade, as they seem too swift for a piercing strike.

Attack roll 1d20+4, damage 1d10+3 = attack 11, damage 12

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4439335/


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 20, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Attack roll 1d20+4, damage 1d10+3 = attack 11, damage 12




The powerful blow cleaves the air between the stirges... indeed those pests seems always a fraction of second ahead than the weapon targetting them!


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 21, 2014)

[Untoward OOC comment: _"Displacer Stirges!"_]

[OOC: Yeah, I know: "Don't give the DM ideas."]


----------



## wedgeski (Mar 21, 2014)

[OOC: Rejik's action as already posted!]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2014)

Seeing the stirge attacking her companions doesn't do Sulannus' state of mind much good...but she manages to keep a grip on herself. Recalling her lessons, she lets herself rise over the fear so she can think clearly. From there it's just a target-shooting exercise. They're small and quick, but distracted.

She lifts her spell focus and it lights up with white light. A magic beam of energy stabs out...this time much more accurately!

(18 to hit, 7 damage! Woo!)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4442819/


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 24, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Seeing the stirge attacking her companions doesn't do Sulannus' state of mind much good...but she manages to keep a grip on herself. Recalling her lessons, she lets herself rise over the fear so she can think clearly. From there it's just a target-shooting exercise. They're small and quick, but distracted.
> 
> She lifts her spell focus and it lights up with white light. A magic beam of energy stabs out...this time much more accurately!
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Hey, I think we still need to finish Round 2 first  I will "buffer" your action for next round.







More stirges are getting irritated, and now _six _of them attack your party at once!

Rejik manages to fend two of them off himself, while Tock swats one away from Sulannus, as another stirge once again stubbornly bumps against the warforged's metallic skin. But the last two stirges, perhaps uncannily bolstered by the scent of wood elven blood (?) attack Aeiyan simultaneously and attach themselves to both sides of his neck! (6 points of damage... ouch!)

Round 3 begins:

Round I - Initiative:
19 - Bartleby
16 - Aeiyan
15 - Sulannus
5 - Tock
1 - Rejik
1 - Stirges (8 left, 2 of which attached to Aeiyan)[/QUOTE]

---

Edit... let's check if I have been keeping track of your current HP properly. Let me know if you think they're wrong:  Bartleby 9 (max 10), Aeiyan 3 (max 11), Sulannus 5 (max 7),  Tock 12 (max 12),  Rejik 10 (max 10).


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 24, 2014)

As the stirges affix themselves to Aeiyan, Bartleby shouts, "Stand still, elf," and takes a step forward.

He places a hand on the middle of Aeiyan's back, and carefully slides his scimitar underneath and through the creature's body, cutting up and out so as not hurt his comrade. This leaves the stinger inside, but (Bartleby hopes) is enough to allow Aeiyan to proceed without further injury.


OOC: to hit: 19; damage 4.


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 24, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




[OOC: Aeiyan's HP look right: he took 2 damage before, plus this 6 give a sum of 8; subtract that from 11 to get a difference of 3. Yep! /OOC] 

Aeiyan again tries to wrest a stirge (the one Bartleby didn't attack) from his neck: 

A bit better this time: 1d20+2 -> [11,2] = (13)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4444274/
BBCode 1d20+2=13 

That's his whole action -- he doesn't move.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 25, 2014)

Bartleby and Aeiyan himself have no problem dispatching the two suckers attached to the wood elf's neck, while Sulannus freezes another one with her _Ray of Frost_.

Round 3 continues:

Initiative:
19 - Bartleby
16 - Aeiyan
15 - Sulannus
5 - Tock <<< we are here!
1 - Rejik
1 - Stirges (5 left)


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Mar 26, 2014)

Tock moves closer to the wounded Aeyian, concerned for the multiple wounds his companion has already suffered.

While he remains focused on his ally, one of the Stirges closes in and buzzes menacingly in front of his face. Reacting quickly, he strikes with the haft of his halberd, and a glancing blow knocks the creature to the ground, sprawling.

Seizing the opportunity, Tock quickly delivers a brutal downward halberd thrust on the grounded Stirge.

Attack roll 1d20+4, damage 1d10+3 = attack 24 (critical hit!), 14 damage (max. 10, +3 STR, +1 for additional 1d10 roll)

Although his mechanical facial features give nothing away, Tock feels a definite sense of smug satisfaction.

[OOC: Tock will preferentially use _Protection _against Aeyian as he seems to be attracting the most Stirge attention at the moment, and is low on HP. I hope my elaborate critical hit narration was ok?]


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 27, 2014)

The stirge hit by the Warforged is utterly disintegrated...



Jimmy Disco T said:


> [OOC: Tock will preferentially use _Protection _against Aeyian as he seems to be attracting the most Stirge attention at the moment, and is low on HP. I hope my elaborate critical hit narration was ok?]












*OOC:*


: no problem with that! 







Round 3 continues:

Initiative:
19 - Bartleby
16 - Aeiyan
15 - Sulannus
5 - Tock
1 - Rejik <<< we are here!
1 - Stirges (4 left)


----------



## wedgeski (Apr 2, 2014)

Blinking against the rain of blood -- some of it, he realises with distaste, not that of the stirges -- Rejik continues swinging at the dangerous pests with his hammer.

[OOC: Round 3 attack roll: 1d20+3=21]

[OOC: I assume that hits so bludgeoning damage of: 1d8+2=7]

[OOC: Hit points are correct]


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 3, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> Blinking against the rain of blood -- some of it, he realises with distaste, not that of the stirges -- Rejik continues swinging at the dangerous pests with his hammer.




Just as Rejik splatters one more stirge with his warhammer, the three remaining of them dive for one last desperate hungry attack, but all of them desperately and hungrily miss their targets...

Round 4 starts:

Initiative:
19 - Bartleby <<< we are here!
16 - Aeiyan
15 - Sulannus
5 - Tock
1 - Rejik
1 - Stirges (3 left)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 3, 2014)

Bartleby deftly slices another of the stirges before it can fly out of the reach of his scimitar.

[OOC: to hit: 21, damage 9]

Having done so, he separates from the rest of the group, and moves across the room, avoiding the clutter on the ground and making his way towards the opening at the other end of the room. "Come on, chaps! Forward!" He pauses as he recognizes his error. "You too, Sulannus!"


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 3, 2014)

Only 2 stirges still buzzing around.



Kobold Stew said:


> Having done so, he separates from the rest of the group, and moves across the room, avoiding the clutter on the ground and making his way towards the opening at the other end of the room. "Come on, chaps! Forward!" He pauses as he recognizes his error. "You too, Sulannus!"




As you make your way towards the end of the cave, you get the distinct feeling that during the scuffle with the stirges, from the corner of you your eye you've caught at least two pairs of glowing dots, observing from the opening at the end of the cave, but they are now nowhere to be seen.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 3, 2014)

"Faugh, you flitterers!" Aeiyan exclaims. He draws one of his light hammers and throws it at one of the fluttering foes.* 

(It has been so long since he last did that, I had to look it up: 1d20+4;1d4+3): 
1d20+4;1d4+3 -> [9,4] = (13)
1d20+4;1d4+3 -> [3,3] = (6)

Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4456075/
BBCode 1d20+4=13, 1d4+3=6

[OOC: *Or is "foe" the plural of "foe," as "sheep" is the plural of "sheep?"]


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 4, 2014)

Aeiyan's hammer takes another stirge down, but the last one remaining won't give up its hopeless fight.

Round 4:

Initiative:
19 - Bartleby
16 - Aeiyan
15 - Sulannus <<< we are here!
5 - Tock
1 - Rejik
1 - Stirges (1 left)[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 4, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> from the corner of you your eye you've caught at least two pairs of glowing dots, observing from the opening at the end of the cave, but they are now nowhere to be seen.




"Looks like we might have some company up here."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 8, 2014)

"What?"

Another streak of white light crossed the cavern; another soft patter of ice crystals in its wake. Another stirge chilled and crisped to fall to the broken rocky floor and break.

Sulannus went to where Bartleby stood and squinted into the gloom beyond her magic lights.

"What was it? Where?"

On her shoulder, Sunbolt cawped and made hawk's eyes at Bartlesby.

(OOC: 21 to hit, 4 damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4461412/ )


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 8, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Another streak of white light crossed the cavern; another soft patter of ice crystals in its wake. Another stirge chilled and crisped to fall to the broken rocky floor and break.
> 
> Sulannus went to where Bartleby stood and squinted into the gloom beyond her magic lights.




As the last stirge falls frozen to the ground, you and Bartleby  take a look at the opening that leads to the next cave. The passage opens at about 15ft from the ground, forming a sheer drop (i.e. you'd have to climb the wall to get into it), and it is as large as it can fit a couple of people getting in at the same time. It is pitch black inside of course, but if you point your light source (or your darkvision-enhanced eyes) towards it, you see a sort of maze of boulders ahead.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 8, 2014)

"I thought I saw something," Bartleby explains. "Don't now.". He turns from Sulannus and addresses the party, "How are we doing? Anyone hurt and need healing? Given the nest of stirges, this can't be a regularly used corridor. That's encouraging -- less likely we'll be followed. Perhaps someone can help me move the door were came through closed?"

The adrenaline is still pumping through the dwarf's system, and he is clearly excited about pressing on soon.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 8, 2014)

"Yes, I'm feeling a bit shaky," Aeiyan replies. "Some of them drained some of my blood." 

He looks around at the scene of battle. "I'll help move the rock back into place," he adds, "but first I want to retrieve the hammer I threw. Maybe we can see if anything worth grabbing is lying on the floor here, too." He retrieves his thrown hammer, and tries to retrieve any of his spent ammunition that is still usable, then moves to work with the others to close the opening with the rock.

[OOC: Loot the area while we're still here.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 9, 2014)

After thinking about it a while longer, Aeiyan adds: "I could go on for a while without healing, but I should probably stay in the back if I do. Does that put a crimp into our plans?" He looks around at the others, as if trying to elicit further discussion about the issue.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 9, 2014)

"Nonsense!" insists Bartleby. "I can cure you if you need it."

He sheathes his scimitar, and rubs his hands together enthusiastically, generating warmth and clearing off some of the blood. He spits in his hands and rubs them on his trousers. _Ready_.

"Bend down here, let me see your neck," he offers. 

OOC: if you want a cure wounds, roll 2d8+2, and take it!  Dwarven druid to the rescue.


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 9, 2014)

It might not be possible to fully push the boulder back into place to completely close the entrance, since the boulder is essentially in the previous cave. If you push it back, you'll need to leave at least a small opening to squeeze yourself through, into the stirges cave again.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 9, 2014)

"That's probably the wiser course," Aeiyan concedes. "No time like the present," he adds, bending down as indicated. 
He shudders or trembles (it is hard to tell the difference here) as the magic courses through his frame, reshaping his flesh and restoring his vitality. 

Healed: 2d8+2 -> [8,5,2] = (15) 
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4462442/
BBCode 2d8+2=15

[OOC: Nearly half of that was wasted: Aeiyan was merely down 8 HP, therefore wasted 7 of it. Na'theless, back to Full: 11 HP!]

Edit: "Thank you for your help," Aeiyan remarks. 
[OOC: It's early morning here and I haven't had my coffee, so this just occurred to me. _Of course_ Aeiyan thanks Bartleby for the healing: he was taught such basic courtesy from an early age. That's part of the beauty of roleplaying: politeness may be somewhat an afterthought for me, _but it isn't for him_.] /Edit


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 9, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: Nearly half of that was wasted: Aeiyan was merely down 8 HP, therefore wasted 7 of it. Na'theless, back to Full: 11 HP!]




Not a waste at all: you're _back to full_. That's the goal.


----------



## wedgeski (Apr 9, 2014)

Rejik stamps the remaining life from the twitching corpses on the floor and proceeds to help with moving the boulder.

[OOC: Str check if required: 1d20+2=10]

Bartleby's display, like he's about to chop wood instead of healing his injured comrade, elicits a quick bark of laughter. But then, maybe that was how all druids did it? He'd never met one, let alone a dwarven example of the breed. He makes a mental note to find out how that happened.

He climbs just far enough up the wall to shine the light from his holy symbol into the hole. Mindful of Bartleby's previous comment, he scans the cave beyond for signs of someone in hiding. "Rocks and more rocks."

[OOC2: Int check I believe for a search like this? Not that it matters lol. 1d20-1=2]

Edit: Speaking of roleplaying, in fact Rejik does *not* try to cover up his laugh!


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 11, 2014)

Now that Bartleby, Aeiyan, and Rejik have moved the boulder back into place as best they can, and have squeezed past it into the stirges' room, Aeiyan searches the fallen remains on the floor for anything useful: weapons, belts, ammunition, packs, bottles, papers, and so forth -- in the hopes that the paucity of traffic means that the last group through here has been untouched since their collective demise.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2014)

Sulannus can barely contain an expression of distaste as the others fall to the floor and grub about like starving peasants in a trashpile. Maintaining her dignity as best she can under these circumstances, she goes over to where the elevated tunnel leads out of the cavern and peers up at it. After a moment she looks around for a rock or something big enough and firm enough to stand on that can be moved over.


----------



## wedgeski (Apr 11, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Sulannus can barely contain an expression of distaste as the others fall to the floor and grub about like starving peasants in a trashpile. Maintaining her dignity as best she can under these circumstances, she goes over to where the elevated tunnel leads out of the cavern and peers up at it. After a moment she looks around for a rock or something big enough and firm enough to stand on that can be moved over.



Rejik watches with interest. "There's really no need for that. I'm sure between the lot of us we can get you up there."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2014)

The high elf shrugs. "It's this or poke around the...dead things," she points out. "I'll leave _that_ to you people."


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Apr 12, 2014)

Tock slings his halberd over his back after the last of the Stirges falls. While his companions check the cave and manoeuvre the boulder back into place, he takes a moment to adjust a couple of loose rivets on his timepiece, tapping it briefly to make sure it's still working.

He looks up, and seeing Sulannus investigating the cave exit, moves over to assist her.

"Would you like some aid?" he asks, and with his usual lack of social tact, opens his arms wide as if to grab her and lift her up.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 12, 2014)

[OOC: I wasn't asked for an INT (Search) check _for Aeiyan to check the litter on the floor for loot_, but here's one anyway] 

Simple 1d20 roll (no INT bonus, not proficient in Search): 1d20 -> [14] = (14)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4466417/
BBCode 1d20=14


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 14, 2014)

[OoC: you all get 24XP each for the last combat]



tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: I wasn't asked for an INT (Search) check _for Aeiyan to check the litter on the floor for loot_, but here's one anyway]




Aeiyan finds a lot of worthless junk scattered around, but amongst it he spots a pouch containing the equivalent of 21gp, 4 ornamental (i.e. cheap) gems, and a healing potion. He can probably scrap more money if he decides to take a longer time searching around the whole area, but it's going to take at least 10 minutes (no additional check needed).

Remember that the opening at the end of the cave is 15ft high, and the wall is natural rock but fairly flat. Climbing quickly (i.e. normal speed) requires a Strength (Athletic) check, or you can take your time and help each other get up (1 minute/person).


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 14, 2014)

"Money, costume jewelry, and a potion," Aeiyan reports. "No wonder these guys all died -- they didn't have any weapons on them!" 

He joins the rest of the party at the stone wall beneath the elevated passage leading onward. "I'll hold the healing potion unless someone else needs it more. Who wants to carry the cash?" 

He stuffs the healing potion into his belt pouch, offers the found pouch containing the new money to Rejik* for safekeeping, and estimates the difficulty of climbing the rock face to the passage. While estimating, he secures his longbow behind his left shoulder using the same straps he used last time he did that. 

Once someone takes and stows the money, Aeiyan asks, "Is this the way we're going next?" 
Not waiting for an answer, he starts climbing as well as he can. 

[Action: Climb, with STR modifier of +2. I'm assuming that Aeiyan's Athletics Proficiency also applies: 1d20+3 -> [16,3] = (19)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4468538/
BBCode 1d20+3=19 ]

_* would have been offered to Bartleby, but Aeiyan has heard that Druids have a preference for wood over metal._


----------



## wedgeski (Apr 14, 2014)

Rejik takes the cash with a nod. "I'll follow you up. You'll need some light."

He secures everything tightly on his person and hauls himself up the rock-face after Aeiyan...

[OOC: Athletics check: 1d20+3=4 lol]

...but his foot slips off the rock almost immediately. Pausing, so as to hear anyone who might laugh at him, he gives it another go.

[OOC: Athletics check: 1d20+3=16]

Once through the hole, he anchors himself and leans back out to lend a hand to those following, while the remaining light of his holy symbol illuminates the cave ahead.

[OOC: The _Light_ spell lasts a full hour so I think it should still be going. I can't recall how long we rested after the first combat.]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2014)

Sulannus shakes her head at Tock. "No need for that...I think we can..."

Before she could finish, Aeiyan was climbing up. She raises her eyebrows, but smiles a little. "...let someone help me up from the top."

It was always gratifying when the help took initiative. It said good things about their leader too!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 14, 2014)

Bartleby tries to make his way down, but has little success.

OOC: 1d20+1=6. (Not sure what failure indicates; damage? Ugh. In spite of the others's choice he should have just spent the minute.)


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 15, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> Once someone takes and stows the money, Aeiyan asks, "Is this the way we're going next?"
> Not waiting for an answer, he starts climbing as well as he can.
> 
> [Action: Climb, with STR modifier of +2. I'm assuming that Aeiyan's Athletics Proficiency also applies: 1d20+3 -> [16,3] = (19)
> ...





So Aeiyan is going first, good.

As you grab the ledge of the opening and are pulling yourself up, make a Wisdom(Perception) check.

Everybody else is still at the bottom (Rejik's next climb roll is buffered, so you can use it soon).


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 15, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> So Aeiyan is going first, good.
> 
> As you grab the ledge of the opening and are pulling yourself up, make a Wisdom(Perception) check.
> 
> Everybody else is still at the bottom (Rejik's next climb roll is buffered, so you can use it soon).




1d20+3 -> [3,3] = (6)
[OOC: Not good . . . and that's with Perception proficiency]
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4469476/
BBCode 1d20+3=6

Aeiyan is so busy evaluating the handholds, and climbing carefully, that he does little more than glance into the opening at the ledge.


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 15, 2014)

As soon as Aeiyan reaches a hold inside the high cave opening and pulls his body up half-way into it, his arms and hair are suddenly grabbed by two pairs of thin but strong arms, and he is brutally pulled up and into the cave. 

He barely has the time to see and recognize the creatures, when they start biting and clawing at him at unnatural speed (4 points of damage).

[OoC: ghouls have 2 attacks each, I used their first ones (with advantage because of your precarious position) to grab & drag you, and the second ones as regular attacks, only one of which hit you]




Luckily for him, he knows that as an Elf, at least he's immune to _ghoul's paralysis_.

Roll initiative!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 15, 2014)

Bartleby is slow to react, but when he does, he shouts, "Ghouls!"

OOC: 1d20+3=7.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 16, 2014)

1d20+3 -> [9,3] = (12)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4469887/
BBCode 1d20+3=12

[OOC: Hm. Aeiyan's initiative result is _twice_ the value of his last Wisdom (Perception) roll. That's faintly encouraging.]


----------



## wedgeski (Apr 16, 2014)

Rejik cries out and snatches at Aeiyan's feet as his companion is pulled into the cave, but loses his footing and grabs only thin air. He curses and reaches for his weapon.

[OOC: Initiative Roll: 1d20+0=20]

[OOC: Has Aeiyan been pulled completely out of reach without climbing up into the cave?]


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 16, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> [OOC: Has Aeiyan been pulled completely out of reach without climbing up into the cave?]




Yes. He's been pulled into the next cave already. All of you still need to climb. You can't target the ghouls from here.


----------



## wedgeski (Apr 16, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> Yes. He's been pulled into the next cave already. All of you still need to climb. You can't target the ghouls from here.




[OOC in which case...as soon as he's able to, Rejik lunges up the rock face to help. I rolled two Athletics checks above, the first of which was a disaster, the second of which was a lot better. I shall leave it in your worthy hands as to how you would like to use them.]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Apr 16, 2014)

Initiative 1d20+2 = 18

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4471094/

"Aeyian!" 

Startled at his companion's sudden disappearance into the adjoining cave, Tock attempts to climb up as quickly as he can to aid him. He draws his halberd after he reaches the ledge and urgently scans the next cavern for any sign of his ally or the creatures that have grabbed him.

Athletics 1d20+4 = 20

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4471108/

1d20 +3 (STR) +1 (Athletics skill), correct?

Not sure if I would have any move or actions left after the climb so I'll leave it at this for now.

[Also, does this situation remind anyone of the 'how to play' example in the 3rd ed DMG? ]


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 16, 2014)

[OoC: Those who make the Strength(Athletic) check to climb the wall, will still have an action in the same round. The climbing counts as a move action at half speed, the wall is 15ft but let's not be picky, also those with less than 30ft speed still get an action after climbing]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2014)

(OOC - lol! I thought this felt familiar! )

A little startled by the suddenness of the danger, Sulannus is not terribly quick to react...but to her credit, once she snaps out of her moment of panic, she's gamely trying to climb the wall with the rest of them.

Unfortunately, she had about as much experience climbing slick, mossy cavern walls as Tock did in composing romantic sonnets, or Aeiyan did in calculating thaumofusion reaction times.

Good help was so hard to find these days.

(Init 12)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4473146/
(Athletics 3)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4473149/


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 21, 2014)

Round 1:

Initiative:
20 - Rejik
18 - Tock
12 - Aeiyan
12 - Sulannus
7 - Bartleby
6 - Ghouls (2)

Rejik and Tock can climb successfully using their move, so you still have your main action for this round. Once you are up into the ghouls' cave, you immediately notice that it is quite narrow: the ceiling is 5-8ft high (no problem, but don't try jumping) and it gets lower ahead. Furthermore, immediately behind the ghouls (which are about 5ft from the edge, trying to keep Aeiyan down) the cave becomes some sort of maze of boulders with very narrow passages.

Sulannus slips at her first attempt, but still has her main action on her turn (eventually, she can use it for a second attempt at climbing).

Bartleby hasn't rolled for a climb check yet, or has he?

[OoC: By the way, let's try the following for _when two characters have the same initiative_ (Aeiyan and Sulannus): simply whoever posts first, goes first, and that doesn't have to be the same each round.]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 21, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> Bartleby hasn't rolled for a climb check yet, or has he?




OOC: Bartleby rolled before the call for initiative (post 279). (I had been confused and thought he was climbing down, not up).

Next time he can move, he'll try again (Strength check, not dex, right?): 1d20+1=21.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 23, 2014)

[OOC: Once Rejik and Tock go this round, Aeiyan will attempt to escape from the grab of the ghoul holding his right hand. His DEX is marginally better than his STR, so I'm going to have him try to escape using DEX. As I see it, that would be 1d20+3 (he doesn't have Acrobatics trained, so no Proficiency bonus.)]

If that's right, here is the roll: 1d20+3 -> [8,3] = (11)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4478724/
BBCode 1d20+3=11


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2014)

"Ugh," Sulannus sighed, looking at her newly soiled fingers. "This is why I wanted you to move a rock or something over. Everything's so...dirty down here."

Resignedly she tried again, but she just couldn't find handholds in the rock to get up!


(Using main action for climb check. Rolled a 7. This may take awhiiiiiile...)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4479150/


----------



## wedgeski (Apr 23, 2014)

Rejik scrambles to the lip of the cave and cries out as he sees his compatriot tussling with the undead. He had seen other members of his order obliterate such creatures with powerful litanies, but he knew such power was beyond him for now. Hammer and shield would have to do.

Growling a prayer to Vraith, he takes one step forward and smashes his weapon into one of the ghouls who is grappling with Aeiyan

[OOC: Boo! Can't Turn Undead until 2nd level!]

[OOC: Attack roll on ghoul: 1d20+3=12]

[OOC: I think technically, I would have to use my action to get my weapons ready after climbing the wall, but I'm not entirely sure. If so, then that's what he'll do.]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Apr 23, 2014)

Seeing his colleague pinned down by two ravenous Ghouls, Tock rushes to his aid. Throwing his halberd aside and with scant regard for his own safety, he reaches in to grab one of the monsters and tries to pull them off Aeiyan.

Grapple check 1d20+STR = 15

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4479344/

[OOC: At the risk of incurring the wrath of the 3rd ed gods, I thought it would be an apt moment to try the grapple rules...! The intent is to grab a ghoul this turn, then assuming I can maintain the grapple, pull it away from Aeiyan.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 23, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> [OOC: Attack roll on ghoul: 1d20+3=12]
> 
> [OOC: I think technically, I would have to use my action to get my weapons ready after climbing the wall, but I'm not entirely sure. If so, then that's what he'll do.]




[OoC: no separate action needed to draw your weapon]



Jimmy Disco T said:


> Grapple check 1d20+STR = 15
> 
> [OOC: At the risk of incurring the wrath of the 3rd ed gods, I thought it would be an apt moment to try the grapple rules...! The intent is to grab a ghoul this turn, then assuming I can maintain the grapple, pull it away from Aeiyan.]




[OoC: not sure you need 2 separate actions or 2 separate rolls, I think grabbing and pulling it in order to force him to break the grapple can be one action]



tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: Once Rejik and Tock go this round, Aeiyan will attempt to escape from the grab of the ghoul holding his right hand. His DEX is marginally better than his STR, so I'm going to have him try to escape using DEX.






Shayuri said:


> Resignedly she tried again, but she just couldn't find handholds in the rock to get up!
> 
> 
> (Using main action for climb check. Rolled a 7. This may take awhiiiiiile...)






Kobold Stew said:


> Next time he can move, he'll try again (Strength check, not dex, right?): 1d20+1=21.




Rejik hammers the left ghoul with all his strength, hitting it barely. [OoC: it _is_ a hit, roll for damage!]

Tock easily grabs the ghoul on the right side by the neck, and pulls it away from Aeiyan, who simultaneously wiggles free from the left ghoul's grab as well.

Sulannus struggles to climb without much success this round, while Bartleby has now reached the others at the top of the cliff.

Now the two ghouls ravenously attack Rejik and Tock respectively. The cleric manages to fend the attacks off, but Tock get biten viciously in a weak spot (six points of damage), and suddenly feels his joints getting stiff... (make a Constitution saving throw).

[OoC: apparently Warforged are not immune to paralysis]

Round 2:

Initiative:
20 - Rejik 10/10hp << we are here
18 - Tock 6/12hp
12 - Aeiyan 7/11hp
12 - Sulannus 5/7hp
7 - Bartleby 9/10hp
6 - Ghouls (2)

*NOTES*: [MENTION=16212]wedgeski[/MENTION] remember to make a damage roll for the previous round's attack also, and [MENTION=6749529]Jimmy Disco T[/MENTION] make the Con ST


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Apr 23, 2014)

*CON save 1d20+2 = 16

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4479681/*

The Ghoul sinks his teeth into a gap in the plating on Tock's leg with an alarming sound of splintering wood and he stumbles forward briefly; a swift kick dislodges his foe but the damage is already done. Tock looks down in dismay at the jagged shards of wood and twisted metal as a dark viscous oil begins to seep from the injured leg.

As he reaches for his weapon, his limbs begin to feel stiff and heavy - but Tock manages to shake off the Ghoul's paralysing attack, and his hands close around the haft of his halberd.

"Take this, foul beast!"

*Attack roll 1d20+4, damage 1d10+3 = attack 10, damage 4

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4479697/

[OOC: buffering an attack and damage roll vs the Ghoul attacking me; also using Protection style to defend myself against the same Ghoul]*


----------



## wedgeski (Apr 24, 2014)

[OOC: Damage for previous round before I decide what to do next: 1d8+2=9 (1H/B)]


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 24, 2014)

[OOC: Does Aeiyan know that the ghouls can paralyze? I'm guessing that would be an INT check, but I doubt Nature proficiency would help. 
Adding INT bonus of 0: 1d20 -> [15] = (15); Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4480371/; BBCode 1d20=15 ]


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 26, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> *CON save 1d20+2 = 16*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Indeed Tock feels his body get stiff for a couple of seconds, but then the effect seems to wear off... but perhaps the moment of stiffness is enough to make it hard for him to swing his blow properly, and the ghoul easily manage to dodge the halberd.

[OoC: just to speed up things a little bit, let's resolve your turn without buffering]



wedgeski said:


> [OOC: Damage for previous round before I decide what to do next: 1d8+2=9 (1H/B)]




[OoC: Noted. It's now your turn again [MENTION=16212]wedgeski[/MENTION]]



tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: Does Aeiyan know that the ghouls can paralyze? I'm guessing that would be an INT check, but I doubt Nature proficiency would help.
> Adding INT bonus of 0: 1d20 -> [15] = (15)




Aeiyan recalls that Ghouls are often known in common folklore as humans who died unrepentant of truly cowardly and depraved acts, and because of this they are said to have been denied entrance to the afterlife, as not even hell wants to have their souls. This is but one legend about these undead, while other tales mention a curse or possibly even an infectious disease. What is well known to Aeiyan, is that ghouls eats the bodies of the dead (fresh or seasoned), and as such they are almost invariably found near a graveyard or a necropolis. They move and fight with unnatural speed and strength, and their bites and scratches (but not the mere touch) are so filthy that they easily deliver some sort of short-term paralyzing toxin.



Li Shenron said:


> Round 2 continuation:
> 
> Initiative:
> 20 - Rejik 10/10hp << we are here
> ...


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 26, 2014)

As Bartleby scrambles up, he draws his scimitar and slashes, but his balance is iff and his blade cuts nothing but the darkness.

(1d20+4=7)


----------



## wedgeski (Apr 30, 2014)

Rejik steels himself against the stench as he slices rotting flesh from his attacker, fighting to keep his shield between the his own body and the ravenous flailing of nails and teeth snapping at the air around him.

[OOC: ROUND 2 attack roll at the ghoul attacking him: 1d20+3=10]

[OOC: Damage if that is by any miracle a hit: 1d8+2=6 (1H/B)]


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 30, 2014)

Astonished to have been grabbed and pulled, and yet also to be somehow free again, Aeiyan takes a step back away from the ghouls, being careful not to fall down the face of the rock wall again. 

"Uh," he says, at a temporary loss for words. 

Gathering his wits, he draws a light hammer and throws it hard against the ghoul that was hit previously. 

ToHit: 1d20+4;1d4+3 -> [8,4] = (12)
Damage: 1d20+4;1d4+3 -> [4,3] = (7)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4486540/
BBCode 1d20+4=12, 1d4+3=7

Feeling somewhat inadequate in this situation, Aeiyan grabs the rope from his pack (that's not an action, right?). Holding the free end, he drops the coil down the face of the rock and says, "Shining One! Climb the rope, if you would. I'll hold this end." He braces himself against the expected pull from below. 

[OOC: Am I trying to have Aeiyan do too much in one round? I think I recall that retrieving an item is not an action, but I could be misremembering. I also believe that talking and dropping things are free, but maybe I'm thinking of 4E.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 30, 2014)

Aeiyan lands a solid hit at the already weakened ghoul, but it still manages to dodge Rejik's and Bartleby's attacks.



tuxgeo said:


> Feeling somewhat inadequate in this situation, Aeiyan grabs the rope from his pack (that's not an action, right?). Holding the free end, he drops the coil down the face of the rock and says, "Shining One! Climb the rope, if you would. I'll hold this end." He braces himself against the expected pull from below.
> 
> [OOC: Am I trying to have Aeiyan do too much in one round? I think I recall that retrieving an item is not an action, but I could be misremembering. I also believe that talking and dropping things are free, but maybe I'm thinking of 4E.]




It might be a small stretch but I think it's a good idea and I allow you to do it! However, attacks against you are going to have advantage while you hold the rope i.e. until your next turn.

Talking and dropping things are definitely free, unless you go too far e.g. reciting a whole sonnet or undressing completely  

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], Sulannus now has advantage on the Strength(Athletic) check to climb up using her move, and if she still fails, but by not more than 5, she can attempt again using her action as a second move. Remember to _roll twice_ on each attempt because of advantage.


Round 2:

Initiative:
20 - Rejik 10/10hp
18 - Tock 6/12hp
12 - Aeiyan 7/11hp
12 - Sulannus 5/7hp << we are here
7 - Bartleby 9/10hp (already acted)
6 - Ghouls (2)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2014)

"Ugh!" Sulannus complains, but takes hold of the rope and gamely tries to haul herself up. Nothing doing. The rope is so grody that she doesn't want to hold it right, and it's of little use.

(So...rolled a 3 and a 5. I'll go back and check the DC again and see if that's horrible enough not to get another try with her action. Okay so...DC is not listed, so I can't tell. Let me know if she can try again with her action. Otherwise she'll just sit down there and wait. Wee.)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4487418/


----------



## Li Shenron (May 1, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> (So...rolled a 3 and a 5. I'll go back and check the DC again and see if that's horrible enough not to get another try with her action. Okay so...DC is not listed, so I can't tell. Let me know if she can try again with her action. Otherwise she'll just sit down there and wait. Wee.)




Oops... that was really low, sorry  Maybe I should have lowered the DC instead of granting advantage, but an "easy" task would still have been DC 10.


----------



## Li Shenron (May 5, 2014)

The badly wounded ghoul scuttles off and disappears into the maze of boulders [OoC: using _disengage_ and _move_, no OA] while his pal turns its attention towards Bartleby, trying to claw through the Dwarf's armor, but in vain.

Should you decide to pursue the fugitive ghoul into the maze of boulders, you immediately notice that it's going to be hard for you to fight in such twisted tunnels. They are so narrow, that you'll probably need to crawl. That means Ranged weapons and bludgeoning melee weapons won't work; and melee slashing or piercing weapons that are neither _light_ nor _finesse_ will have disadvantage.

Round 3 begins:

Initiative:
20 - Rejik 10/10hp << we are here
18 - Tock 6/12hp
12 - Aeiyan 7/11hp
12 - Sulannus 5/7hp
7 - Bartleby 9/10hp
6 - Ghouls (2, one badly wounded)


----------



## wedgeski (May 6, 2014)

Rejik swings his hammer at the retreating ghoul but the creature slips past, sloping from cover to cover. Wasting no time on a futile and dangerous pursuit, he lets momentum bring the weapon around towards the second ghoul, but it grazes the wall and flies wide of the mark. "Damn these close quarters!".

[OOC: ROUND 3 attack roll on the second ghoul: 1d20+3=10]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (May 7, 2014)

For a moment Tock considers pursuing the wounded Ghoul, but the tunnels ahead look cramped and ill suited to the use of a polearm, and he is still wary of the damage the creatures have already done to him.

He turns his attention to the other Ghoul and, making use of it's preoccupation with Bartleby, attempts a strike from behind.

Attack 1d20+4, damage 1d10+3 = attack 16, damage 7

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4493565/

[OOC: Tock will use _Protection _to impose disadvantage on the Ghoul's attack roll this turn]


----------



## tuxgeo (May 7, 2014)

Aeiyan continues to brace himself against expected tension in the rope. 

"One of the ghouls retreated," he calls down over the side. "Hurry if you want a shot at the other one!" 

He readies an action: As soon as Sulannus climbs the rope, Aeiyan will coil it up and stow it in his backpack. 

"Or let me know if this isn't working," he adds.


----------



## Li Shenron (May 10, 2014)

The second ghoul recoils in pain from Tock's blow and grins angrily at the warforged.

Round 3 continues:

Initiative:
20 - Rejik 10/10hp
18 - Tock 6/12hp
12 - Aeiyan 7/11hp
12 - Sulannus 5/7hp << we are here
7 - Bartleby 9/10hp
6 - Ghouls (2, wounded, one run off into the boulder maze)


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 11, 2014)

When it Bartleby's turn to act: 

* if there is a ghoul still standing, he deftly swings his scimitar at the foul beast.

(1d20+4=14; if that's a hit, damage is 1d6+3=7 points damage)

* if Sulannus has taken it out, then Bartleby will rush and chase the other one through the rocks.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2014)

Sulannus grits her teeth and clenches and unclenches her fists rapidly for a second, trying to psych herself up...then grabs the rope and emits an almost comically pained 'HRRRRGH' noise as she hoists herself up the relatively short span and onto the rocky ledge!

"I did it!" the high elf exults, a moment of girlish glee poking through her usual haughtiness for a moment. It doesn't last long though. As she remembers herself and her company, she quickly gets to her feet and takes elaborate care brushing herself off.

"Yes. Anyway. Don't you people have monsters to kill or something?"

(OOC - Climb check 13! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4500320/ 
I am fuzzy on if that allows an attack on her turn still, so I went ahead and rolled a Ray of Frost as well. If she gets that attack feel free to narrate it in so I don't have to hold things up waiting on approval. 11 to hit, 4 damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4500327/ )


----------



## Li Shenron (May 13, 2014)

Sulannus climbs up from the cliff and quickly unleashes her _Ray of Frost_ at the angry Ghouls. The undead is barely grazed by the cold beam, but the distraction is enough to allow Bartleby to land a solid hit through the dead flesh. The ghoul retreats and then vanish into the maze of boulders behind.

Round 4 starts:

Initiative:
20 - Rejik 10/10hp << we are here
18 - Tock 6/12hp
12 - Aeiyan 7/11hp
12 - Sulannus 5/7hp
7 - Bartleby 9/10hp
6 - Ghouls (2 wounded, both run off into the boulder maze)


----------



## wedgeski (May 15, 2014)

Rejik watches the creature as it retreats, squinting into the dark.

He takes up position between the boulders and the lip of the cave, shield up. "Let's get everyone up here," he growls, "then we can hunt some ghoul."

[OOC ROUND 4: Rejik positions himself defensively, in such a way that if anything comes at them from the boulders, he'll get a swing at it first. He also uses the _Search_ action to try and spot any ghouls or other foes hiding in the boulders.]

[OOC Perception check: 1d20+3=16]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (May 18, 2014)

Tock stows his halberd and draws his dagger, better suited to the cramped and twisted maze of boulders ahead. A trail of black ooze drips from his wounded leg, and the clock on his chest starts ticking in an irregular beat, at it is prone to do at moments of stress.

"What can you see, Rejik?" he says quietly, "Do we pursue the creatures into the dark, or not?"

[OOC: Using _Protection _on Rejik or himself (priority Rejik) if we're attacked]


----------



## tuxgeo (May 18, 2014)

"Of course we pursue the creatures into the maze," Aeiyan responds; "otherwise, they'll stalk us until we rest!"

"Right?" he asks of Sulannus as he heads forward. 

During his move forward into the maze, Aeiyan picks up the light hammer that he threw during his most recent attack; and he stows the hammer in its storage loop. He draws his scimitar and, relying on his low-light vision, moves cautiously into the maze, readying a slashing attack in case he should find a ghoul target. "Bring the lights forward as you come, if you would," he adds over his shoulder; "or else call me a fool and call me back." 

[OOC: Not rolling any attack yet because I don't know whether he'll find anything.]


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 18, 2014)

When he sees Aeiyan go, Bartleby charges afterwards. His scimitar is already drawn, and his stout legs taie him through the rocks in pursuit, ready to strike if he sees one of the foul creatures.


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2014)

Sulannus summons the motes of light that attend her and sends them skittering down the hall just in advance of Aeiyan. They aren't as bright as a torch, but they give enough of a glow to make their way.

(Dancing Lights...it's only dim light, but she hasn't got a torch or anything so it'll have to do until someone brings a brighter light source. )


----------



## Li Shenron (May 19, 2014)

If you are now venturing into the boulder maze, we should agree on a marching order, or more appropriately a "crawling order"  We can use the same order as initiative (we can keep that order also for the fight continuation), unless some of view specifically want to stay in the front or in the back. There are different routes, if you want to split the party (!). 

With the dim light from Sulannus' spell, nobody will have visibility problems, but let me otherwise recap the weapons limitations you are expecting, should you need to fight while crawling between the boulders:

- ranged weapons won't work 
- bludgeoning melee weapons won't work
- melee slashing/piercing weapons that are neither light nor finesse will have disadvantage*
- light and finesse melee slashing/piercing weapons _have no problem_

*except for Bartleby


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 19, 2014)

Bartleby uses a scimitar anyways, so it's all good. 

I think even with the Initiative order as it is, Aeiyan and Bartleby are at the front (they've moved this turn). Is that right?


----------



## tuxgeo (May 19, 2014)

[OOC: What he said!] 

[And _further_ OOC: Aside from Aeiyan's wanting to get ahead of the only healer in the party who still has castable spells left -- so the healer doesn't go down first, thereby obviating any potential healing he might cast -- Aeiyan hasn't yet seen either Tock or Rejik use a weapon that is suited to close-in work. He doesn't want them taking the lead, because they might therefore be less effective than others.] 

[And even further OOC (_"Beyond Thunderdome"_): What kind of route are the party members looking at? Are they crawling over the top of the boulders; or are they crawling in cramped heights under the rounded edges of the boulders, where the boulders meet and touch each other about chest height, only to separate again lower down? Are they crawling on the dirt floor, where there is limited space?]


----------



## Li Shenron (May 20, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> I think even with the Initiative order as it is, Aeiyan and Bartleby are at the front (they've moved this turn). Is that right?




There is basically room for only one at the front, you can imagine you have to go in a line, but it's not a single passage but rather a network of passages between the boulders (so someone in the middle might also be attacked sometimes at an intersection).

Essentially the idea is that if you encounter a ghoul on the front, only the PC on the front is able to fight it, and similarly if a ghoul springs up on your back, or at an intersection. Let's say that spells can be cast by the next person in the line (but I would advise against casting _Burning Hands_).



tuxgeo said:


> What kind of route are the party members looking at? Are they crawling over the top of the boulders; or are they crawling in cramped heights under the rounded edges of the boulders, where the boulders meet and touch each other about chest height, only to separate again lower down? Are they crawling on the dirt floor, where there is limited space?]




Truth is, it might be a little bit of everything, the area is very irregular. It's described as a network of very narrow passages between boulders, with rubble and bones (presumably the ghouls victims) scattered around.

But to simplify rules-wise, I am trying to use the same rules on weapon usage for the whole area.


----------



## wedgeski (May 20, 2014)

[OOC: Rejik has no option but to switch to his javelin, which he will use in melee at disadvantage. With regards to marching order, he has no issue going at the front but understands the tactical wisdom of not doing that, so suggests slotting in third. It might also then be simpler to assume that we re-jig our initiative order to be the same as our marching order.]


----------



## Li Shenron (May 20, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> [OOC: Rejik has no option but to switch to his javelin, which he will use in melee at disadvantage. With regards to marching order, he has no issue going at the front but understands the tactical wisdom of not doing that, so suggests slotting in third. It might also then be simpler to assume that we re-jig our initiative order to be the same as our marching order.]




[OoC: that's fine for me, or alternatively we can play without initiative, since in each possible direction only the PC in the front can fight effectively; the second can cast spells that don't need an attack roll - don't go third but go second if you want to cast healing spells on the first PC]


----------



## wedgeski (May 20, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> [OoC: that's fine for me, or alternatively we can play without initiative, since in each possible direction only the PC in the front can fight effectively; the second can cast spells that don't need an attack roll - don't go third but go second if you want to cast healing spells on the first PC]




[OOC: Alright! Whoever it is that's pushing ahead at the front, Rejik will step in behind him.]


----------



## tuxgeo (May 20, 2014)

[OOC1: The party is at a disadvantage if they are going in linear fashion while the foe are moving in _two_ dimensions and circling around from the sides.]

[OOC2: The 1st-level Ranger ability of "Tracking" appears unhelpful here: it tells whether creatures have passed within 100 feet, which we already know to be the case.] 

[OOC3: I was going to ask whether Aeiyan's Perception could tell him which path the ghouls took recently, but it occurred to me that the answer wouldn't do him any good, because they could circle around and come back by a different route, to attack from behind. . . .]

[OOC4: Bartleby still has healing magic left, Rejik doesn't. The party has taken a short rest, not a long one. (Is that true?) If that is still the case, Bartleby should be second in line, behind the front; however, Bartleby doesn't have any attack cantrips (I just checked), and neither does Rejik; while Sulannus has Ray of Frost.]

[OOC5: I was thinking somebody could borrow Aeiyan's dagger for close-in work, because he is not using it; but I have already declared his action for now.]


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 20, 2014)

All OOC:

I have stated that I think Bartleby should be at or near the front. 

(a) like Aeiyan he has yet to perform an action this round
(b) he uses a finesse weapon
(c) as a dwarf he cannot become lost underground. 
(d) he has a high AC. 
(e) he is willing.

Paralysis in these cramped quarters is going to be terrible, however, and by not acting right away, we risk meeting more of the creatures, who may be as yet unwounded. It's been suggested Bart keep to the middle because of his healing spells -- there are many potions around; including one he has given away. If there is a real possibility of anyone in a line being attacked, then any preparation is useless anyways. Once one person is paralyzed, we're not moving anywhere for ten rounds. 

If we're going in, someone with a finesse weapon should be at the front, and another at the back. 
If we're not, then we let them run and think about how to gather all the creatures among the rocks into the same place, and we set up for the next encounter.*

*Since both ghouls retreated, my sense is that it was a successful encounter, XP-wise: they have been routed (DM Guidelines p. 17), so at least there's that.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (May 20, 2014)

OOC: Tock has a dagger which I think will be ok in the boulders, but he took a nasty wound in the fight. Not sure if Protection style will work in the cramped tunnels. If we want a fighter type at the rear, Tock will be willing to take the rearguard.


----------



## tuxgeo (May 21, 2014)

[OOC: How about this for everybody? 
Bartleby leads because of high AC and willingness; Rejik follows with javelin; Sulannus in middle where low AC might not be too bad (but Ray of Frost might not have a clear shot at anything in front or rear because of cover); Tock next to last because his Protection might extend to someone next to him; and Aeiyan last because he has weaker AC and was wounded, but does have a good finesse weapon. 

In his IC ramblings, Aeiyan did say, ". . . or else call me a fool and call me back." -- so we might want to decide that the others do just that, calling him back to take up the rear. Is this about what everyone has in mind? Does Su want to be away from the middle for her RoF to be more effective?  /OOC]


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2014)

(that order's probably fine...there's not much way for Su to not have a clear field of fire short of putting her first, which isn't really recommended )

(...though she IS immune to paralysis. Hm)


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 22, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> (...though she IS immune to paralysis. Hm)




Hm indeed!


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (May 22, 2014)

Sounds good to me. Tock can take up second-to-last position.


----------



## wedgeski (May 23, 2014)

OOC: I'm happy with Tux's suggestion. Sulannus may be immune to paralysis but she's not immune to having her throat bitten out.


----------



## Li Shenron (May 23, 2014)

[OoC: you are doing a great job at planning ahead, but don't stress too much... you've already wounded the ghouls and I'm not sure how long they'll last ]


----------



## tuxgeo (May 23, 2014)

[OOC: So, if we're all in agreement, then let's go with that. KS said Bartleby-in-front in post #329, Sh said order is fine in post #332, JDT said OK in post #334, wedg said OK in post #335. If that's our marching order, then -- is it up to Bartleby to lead from the front, now? What happens when he leads the PCs in among the boulders?]


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 24, 2014)

Let's find out!  That dwarf ran in there ages ago...


----------



## Li Shenron (May 24, 2014)

The adventurers venture into the maze of boulders, very careful with every step they take, and with utmost attention... 

_Cricrr, cracrr_... you try to move silently, but cannot avoid the cracking under your feet, because you soon discover that among the rubble and the dirt, the floor is covered in bones. The smell of death is strongest here, until in the middle of a slightly larger space, you stumble upon two almost whole but definitely not intact corpses, not older than a week, one human and one hobgoblin by your best guess. They clearly have been on the ghouls' menus for a few meals already.

Every now and then, you can hear the hissing and gnarling of the ghouls in nearby tunnels. At one instant, the shadow of one of them seem to run past a side opening, and Tock instinctively tries to take a strike against it, but hits only the air. As you advance through the maze, you get the feeling the ghouls are keeping an eye on you but avoiding contact, and kind of going back in the opposite direction.

Among the scattered filth, you occasionally get a glimpse of something shiny: coins, cheap jewelry, and even a fine piece of silver, probably a pendant of sort. Of course, you take care of picking up anything that looks valuable.

At some point, you reach the end of the maze, and you find yourself in a relatively enlarged area, in front of two grim stacks of stuff, which at second sight reveals themselves to be some sort of large chairs or thrones, facing each other and built by intertwining bones with scraps of black silk, with a few skulls decorating the tops. In the middle of the seats, a small rudimentary table (essentially, a small stone lab, simply standing on a few more stones beneath) has a few more small shiny items on it, arranged in a regular pattern.

Next to the grim sculptures, you notice that part of the wall near the floor isn't made of natural rock but of old dark bricks, some of which have been removed, and there is now an opening large enough for someone or something to crawl through...

_...what's your next move?_


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 24, 2014)

(so essentially there's a room with two exits, the one we're doing from and the hole in the floor? Assuming that...)

Bartleby advances cautiously into the opening, gazing at the monumental statues. 

His instinct is to proceed immediately to the hole in the floor. 

"I'll cover this; someone else watch our back... we don't want to see more of those ghouls, except on terms we choose!"

He advances cautiously, reading himself to strike at anything that should emerge from the hole.


----------



## tuxgeo (May 25, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> (so essentially there's a room with two exits, the one we're doing from and the hole in the floor? Assuming that...)
> 
> Bartleby advances cautiously into the opening, gazing at the monumental statues.
> 
> His instinct is to proceed immediately to the hole in the floor.




[OOC: It's a hole in the _wall_, where the wall meets the floor, right?] 

"Until we decide what to do about the careful setting of trinkets on the table, I guess we should not disturb that," Aeiyan offers when he gets to the throne room. "Can we block the side-tunnels with rubble or bricks so the ghouls cannot bypass us as we hunt them?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 25, 2014)

(of course;  thanks)


----------



## Li Shenron (May 25, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> He advances cautiously, reading himself to strike at anything that should emerge from the hole.




The hole is large enough for you to easily get to the other side. You find youself inside a room that clearly looks like it was built by carving directly into the hill's bedrock. The room is clearly a tomb: rectangular, about 15ft x 30 ft (you are entering it from the short edge on the East), and features three beautifully (albeit of dubious taste...) carved stone sarcophagi. Around the walls are plenty of small alcoves, some with objects inside but many have been apparently smashed to the ground. Some damaged tapestry and the remains of black silk curtains are also visible. The sarcophagi themselves look undisturbed.

Bartleby's expertise with rock constructions also suggests you that the bricks section of the wall (where you came in from) was likely added because during the construction of this room, a whole was accidentally opened towards the natural caves. More loose bricks and rubbles are scattered near the whole, to the inner side: clearly the whole in the bricks was opened from the outside.

At the other end of the room, you can see two exits: a door is opened to the West, and another (closed) leads to the South.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (May 26, 2014)

"Bartleby!" Tock raises his voice slightly, trying to catch the Dwarf's attention without alerting the Ghouls to their location, "Don't get too far ahead - we still have Ghouls unaccounted for..."

He looks at the entrance to the room, and glances over to the stone table.

"I don't know about the meaning of these trinkets Aeyian, but if you want to barricade the entrance then these chairs and slabs would be a good starting point, yes?"

Sheathing his dagger, he moves closer to investigate the bone constructs; checking to see how solid they look and their viability for use in the barricade. He also looks over the table to see what items are placed there, although he knows that any arcane or magical significance they have will be lost on him...


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 26, 2014)

"Aye," says Bartleby acknowledging Tock with a gesture. He emerges fro the small room, "It's a tomb, and it looks undisturbed. I'll watch this door over hear while you explore. We don't want to be caught unawares." 

Bartleby approaches the open door, standing back, ready to strike if anyone or anything should come through it.


----------



## Li Shenron (May 26, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> "It's a tomb, and it looks undisturbed.





[OoC: It _does_ look disturbed! Someone's teared down the black silk curtains and smashed funerary objects to the ground. The _sarcophagi_ however are unopened/undisturbed[/OoC]


----------



## Li Shenron (May 30, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> "Can we block the side-tunnels with rubble or bricks so the ghouls cannot bypass us as we hunt them?"




The bricks scattered on the floor match the hole in the wall  You could try to rebuild the hole with them, but apparently it must have been easy to make that hole in the first place.



Jimmy Disco T said:


> Sheathing his dagger, he moves closer to investigate the bone constructs; checking to see how solid they look and their viability for use in the barricade. He also looks over the table to see what items are placed there, although he knows that any arcane or magical significance they have will be lost on him...





The bone chairs look quite frail. You are not sure if they would crumble under a man's weight (you can try...). They look as if they have been assembled roughly by intertwining the bones and wrapping them with the strips of black silk.

The items on the table are a bunch of darkened silver pins (or perhaps buttons) shaped as tiny scythes. They don't look particularly valuable or well-crafted, they are definitely made of silver but probably aren't worth more than the material itself.



Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby approaches the open door, standing back, ready to strike if anyone or anything should come through it.




Looking into the next room, you notice it's another tomb, about half the size of the first. It has only one sarcophagus, but this one has been opened, and the slab lies on the floor (you can't see what's inside from the doorway). Otherwise the room is empty.


----------



## tuxgeo (May 30, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> < snip > . . . Among the scattered filth, you occasionally get a glimpse of something shiny: coins, cheap jewelry, and even a fine piece of silver, probably a pendant of sort. Of course, you take care of picking up anything that looks valuable.




[OOC: Going back to this: "Daggers" and other light weapons might well look "valuable" to a group of adventurers who have few throwable weapons among them. (Things don't have to be salable to have value in a cavern.) I'm guessing that the party will count what they found there a little later on, whenever they take their next rest.]


----------



## tuxgeo (May 30, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> < snip > . . . "I don't know about the meaning of these trinkets Aeyian, but if you want to barricade the entrance then these chairs and slabs would be a good starting point, yes?"




"I -- wasn't thinking exactly of _barricading the entrance_," Aeiyan replies: "my thought was to limit the various paths the ghouls have for avoiding contact." 

He ponders the issue a bit longer, mulling over what little he knows. 

"This is their home, apparently," he adds. "They know the ins and outs of this maze, while we do not. We must do something to change that, and force a fairer fight, if we are to eliminate them." 

He looks over toward the cleric. "Could you shed a little light inside these side tunnels, _padre_? How wide the openings, how tall the walls, how straight the ways? Could you assay the difficulty of reversing the creation of the maze? It must have been built by some agency: could it have been the ghouls who did it?"

"I would ask Bartleby to use his dwarven stonecunning on the matter, but he's busy guarding an empty hole." 

Aeiyan shrugs, and says to the others, "We came into this hazardous cavern in the first place by shifting a boulder. This maze is nothing but boulders. If we shift them aside again, perhaps we could not only close off the side tunnels and widen the middle way so we can make ranged attacks within it, but also keep the ghouls from being able to avoid us so easily. That's what I was thinking. Sorry it takes me so long to come up with any idea at all." 

He looks toward the others as if awaiting counterproposals.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (May 30, 2014)

"Ah, I see..." replies Tock, somewhat slow on the uptake, "That sounds more like it. I'm not sure how much use these... unusual... chairs would be anyway." he continues, poking gently at one of the bone chairs with the butt of his halberd.

[OOC: If our benevolent DM thinks this is feasible, I'm on board with Aeyian's plan]


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 30, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> "I would ask Bartleby to use his dwarven stonecunning on the matter, but he's busy guarding an empty hole."





Bartleby continues to guard empty holes (look -- no attacks so far), until directed to do otherwise. 

(teasing appreciated, tuxgeo).


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 3, 2014)

Sulannus went over to the sarcophagi as the minions came up with their plans. Battlefield tactics were their strong point, and she was comfortable leaving it to them. She was big-picture.

"Doesn't it seem a little odd that a tomb is under a simple watch-tower?" she mused. "I suppose it could be an accidental connection through that cave, but there's no other structures nearby on the surface."

She inspected the closed caskets, looking for coats of arms or inscriptions, or anything else that might identify who was buried here. Such places were dedicated to the memory of the interred, after all...it would be very strange if there was nothing to commemorate them around.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 6, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> "I'm not sure how much use these... unusual... chairs would be anyway." he continues, poking gently at one of the bone chairs with the butt of his halberd.




As Tock pokes the bone "chairs", you can hear hissing and grumbling coming from the boulder maze. Apparently, the ghouls are still watching you, and it appears they may not like you touching those.



Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby continues to guard empty holes (look -- no attacks so far), until directed to do otherwise.




As you take a better look around, the two funerary rooms are definitely empty, except for a few tiny but harmless vermins. (You haven't yet looked into the open sarcophagus in the second room however...)



Shayuri said:


> "Doesn't it seem a little odd that a tomb is under a simple watch-tower?" she mused. "I suppose it could be an accidental connection through that cave, but there's no other structures nearby on the surface."
> 
> She inspected the closed caskets, looking for coats of arms or inscriptions, or anything else that might identify who was buried here. Such places were dedicated to the memory of the interred, after all...it would be very strange if there was nothing to commemorate them around.




[OoC: The watchtower is actually a small fortress or keep. If you ask Bartleby, his _stonecunning_ will tell that you are very much directly under the keep at the moment.]

After the inspections, Sulannus is quite sure that you have indeed found the lost tomb of Lord Wolf himself. The three sarcophagi in the first room have no inscriptions but the markings and the carvings strongly suggest so.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 7, 2014)

Bartleby advances cautiously towards the open sarcophagus, scimitar ready.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jun 7, 2014)

Tock looks up as he hears the hissing of the ghouls, instinctively grasping his halberd a little tighter.

"Ah... it seems our foes don't like their hideous creations being toyed with. Perhaps we could lure them out and deal with them once and for all...?" he says quietly to Aeyian and Rejik, not taking his eyes off the entrance to the chamber where the Ghouls are still lurking.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 8, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Tock looks up as he hears the hissing of the ghouls, instinctively grasping his halberd a little tighter.
> 
> "Ah... it seems our foes don't like their hideous creations being toyed with. Perhaps we could lure them out and deal with them once and for all...?" he says quietly to Aeyian and Rejik, not taking his eyes off the entrance to the chamber where the Ghouls are still lurking.




"I approve this idea," Aeiyan offers quiety. "It could be far quicker than having to shift boulders." 

He moves toward and behind the thrones of bone, so he can watch both the seats and the maze at the same time, and draws his scimitar. 

"And what about these trinkets on the slab between the seats? Do the ghouls have some macabre game in progress? Board-tipping might be in order as well."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 9, 2014)

OOC: Do it...


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 9, 2014)

[OOC: Re: "Do it": I'm afraid we've lost wedgeski -- there've been no "Rejik" posts in quite a while. On the other hand, Rejik could be miffed, and sulking, from having been called "padre" by Aeiyan. (Not every cleric appreciates that title.) Anyway, Aeiyan is big on talk (see multiple, _very talkative_ posts, above) but he tends to defer direct action until it seems directly indicated. The trinkets on the table haven't yet been proven not to be a signal or lock that keeps nearby corpses lying in peace until disturbed; and no cleric or wizard has examined that board for magic yet. Further, it seems to be the focal point of the thrones, and might be trapped. Employing his 14 WIS, Aeiyan tries to avoid recklessness -- though he has been, and will be, bold at need. In sum, he is trying to gather consensus.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 9, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby advances cautiously towards the open sarcophagus, scimitar ready.




In the meantime... Bartleby looks into the open sarcophagus, only to find some ripped dark-colored scraps of fabric and leather inside. On second sight, he recognizes the scraps as what is left of fine clerical vestments and a pair of sandals.



tuxgeo said:


> The trinkets on the table haven't yet been proven not to be a signal or lock that keeps nearby corpses lying in peace until disturbed; and no cleric or wizard has examined that board for magic yet. Further, it seems to be the focal point of the thrones, and might be trapped. Employing his 14 WIS, Aeiyan tries to avoid recklessness -- though he has been, and will be, bold at need. In sum, he is trying to gather consensus.]




At least your Wisdom tells you there are no apparent wires or any other unusual things on the table that might suggest it's trapped. It's hard to say definitively, but their look isn't particularly valuable as in the case of (most) magic items. They just seemed to have been collected and aligned with no special purpose.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 10, 2014)

Bartleby leaves the sarcophagus for now, and returns to the main opening, ready to confront any ghouls who come through. 

"Are we drawing them to us, or are we not, friends?"


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 11, 2014)

"Do we even have the ability to draw them to us?" Aeiyan asks disconsolately. "We have the ability to aggravate them, but that's not the same." 

Reaching down to grab the stone slab that is positioned between the thrones of bone, he adds to Bartleby, "They move through the side cracks. They could come out from either side and flank you there. Did you want to move back a bit?" 

[OOC: We've lost wedgeski: his last post was 18 days ago, on 23 May 2014. It was Post #335, wherein he agreed to a marching order to enter the maze.] 

Without waiting to hear further reply, Aeiyan shrugs in resignation, grabs the slab, and flips it over so the trinkets on it go flying.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 11, 2014)

Bartleby moves back where Aeiyan has indicated, not sure why he's feeling scolded.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2014)

"This is a lord's tomb," Sulannus says, looking around at the noise of the trinkets on the floor. She frowns. "What are you doing? Stop it. Both of you."

She runs her hands over the smooth, engraved surface of the sarcophagus.

"I wonder if the ghouls came from these. Lets get them open and see."


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jun 11, 2014)

Somewhat surprised by Aeyian's sudden action, Tock follows suit and swings his halberd in a wide arc at the bone chairs in an attempt to destroy them and possibly goad the Ghouls into attacking.

"Sulannus! You may want to ready yourself for an attack!" he calls into the sarcophagus chamber.

Preemptive initiative roll if needed: 1d20 + 2 = 21

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4531864/

[OOC: Assuming we've spaced ourselves out around the chamber I'm guessing I won't be close enough to use _Protection _on an ally, so Tock will use it to defend himself]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 11, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby moves back where Aeiyan has indicated, not sure why he's feeling scolded.




[OOC: Opportunity for roleplaying? Bartleby might think to ask Aeiyan about that, if he ever wants to know. Now, as it turns out, _*I*_ know that Bartleby might be feeling scolded; but Aeiyan doesn't know that yet. I wonder how Aeiyan will explain his behavior to the rest of the party if he ever gets a chance to plan together with them, instead of all acting separately. 

We may never know. (Yes, I think I'm kidding.)]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 12, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Somewhat surprised by Aeyian's sudden action, Tock follows suit and swings his halberd in a wide arc at the bone chairs in an attempt to destroy them and possibly goad the Ghouls into attacking.
> 
> "Sulannus! You may want to ready yourself for an attack!" he calls into the sarcophagus chamber.
> 
> Preemptive initiative roll if needed: 1d20 + 2 = 21




That's a good idea  Let's all roll for initiative!

As Tock and Aeyian proceeds to destroy the ghouls' quarters, the two undead shrieks and come out of their hiding spots to attack you...

[OoC: you are still in close quarters here at the end of the cave, so being close to each other in not an issue, but you still can't use ranged or large weapons effectively]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 12, 2014)

Bartleby's response is quick, and he stands fast with his scimitar ready as the ghouls appear.

"Come at me, you abhorrations of nature!" he shouts in Druidic.

OOC: 1d20+3= 18.


----------



## wedgeski (Jun 12, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: Re: "Do it": I'm afraid we've lost wedgeski -- there've been no "Rejik" posts in quite a while. On the other hand, Rejik could be miffed, and sulking, from having been called "padre" by Aeiyan. (Not every cleric appreciates that title.)



[OOC: Yes that was exactly it! I actually had a combination of things, but no excuses guys, I should've posted and did not. I still have some turmoil going on, but I'll try to make sure I post as regularly as I was. Alternatively, I'm happy to step out if you'd like to fill the spot with someone who can give the game more time. In the meantime, since Rejik has been standing there like a robot whose battery has run-down, I'll react only to the most recent posts.]

Not knowing from where they might be assaulted, Rejik positions himself near Sulannus and readies his javelin.

[OOC: Initiative roll: 1d20+0=7]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 12, 2014)

[OOC: Having not been called to roll Initiative recently, I won't yet for Aeiyan. 

We're madly rushing toward something like extinction in this adventure, anyway: it's now Thursday, 12 June 2014. Three days from now, our estimable DM is going away for two weeks, to return by the end of June; and 3–4 days later, the new Starter Set comes out at selected WPN stores. Simultaneously with that, the first version of the Basic game gets released as a .PDF file on the WotC site. Its content will be character creation rules for the Basic subset of the fifth edition. 

If we start making player and character adjustments now, we may still be in the process of doing that when the official character-creation rules release. Personally, I don't think we still have time for even another combat before we start to look toward upgrading this play group to the adventure in the Starter Set; but that Set doesn't include Rangers or Warforged, so that's going to involve some soul-searching and possibly even discussion among us -- though I may be going _too far out on a limb_ with that last idea!]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 13, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: Having not been called to roll Initiative recently, I won't yet for Aeiyan.
> 
> We're madly rushing toward something like extinction in this adventure, anyway: it's now Thursday, 12 June 2014. Three days from now, our estimable DM is going away for two weeks, to return by the end of June; and 3–4 days later, the new Starter Set comes out at selected WPN stores. Simultaneously with that, the first version of the Basic game gets released as a .PDF file on the WotC site. Its content will be character creation rules for the Basic subset of the fifth edition.
> 
> If we start making player and character adjustments now, we may still be in the process of doing that when the official character-creation rules release. Personally, I don't think we still have time for even another combat before we start to look toward upgrading this play group to the adventure in the Starter Set; but that Set doesn't include Rangers or Warforged, so that's going to involve some soul-searching and possibly even discussion among us -- though I may be going _too far out on a limb_ with that last idea!]




[OoC: let's talk about future plans in the "Talking the Talk" forum thread 

BTW, this fight with the ghouls is just the finishing round(s) of the previous. I expect it to finish pretty quickly!]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 14, 2014)

[OOC: Trying to catch up to everybody else, here . . . ] 

Initiative for Aeiyan: 4 
1d20+3 -> [1,3] = (4)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4534497/
BBCode 1d20+3=4

Aeiyan reacts slowly, still glancing at and under the base that had supported the slab in hopes of finding a hidden button to firmly press to reset the maze. 
"I don't see a button here, guys . . ." he begins, but by then the fight is already joined. He belatedly draws his scimitar again.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2014)

Sulannus whirls around as the ghouls rush in, a spell already coming to her lips and lining her hands in ghostly violet flames as she prepares to cast!

(Init 13, will cast Magic Missile. Does 11 damage to the most injured-looking ghoul)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4535084/


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 14, 2014)

The destruction of their little alcove turns the ghouls mad, and even tho they are badly wounded from the previous battle, the desperately charge against you. But you are not caught unaware...

Round 1 (or 5) starts:

Initiative:
21 - Tock 6/12hp << we are here
18 - Bartleby 9/10hp
13 - Sulannus 5/7hp
7 - Rejik 10/10hp
6 - Ghouls (2)
4 - Aeiyan 7/11hp


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 14, 2014)

(at 18)

Bartleby confidently slices into one of them, and is aghast at the sickly fluid that bursts forth from the ghoul.

(to hit: 21; damage 7)


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jun 14, 2014)

Ready and prepared for the assault, Tock thrusts confidently with his halberd at the closest attacking Ghoul...

Attack 1d20+4, damage 1d10+3 = attack 6, damage 7

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4535298/

...But in his eagerness to strike he fumbles his attack slightly, and Tock gives a brief groan of frustration as the Ghoul shifts to the right and deftly avoids the weapon's blade.

[OOC: still using Protection style on myself to impose disadvantage on the first attack I'mn on the receiving end of]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 14, 2014)

In a split second, the already seasoned comrades launch their attacks almost simultaneously at the charging ghouls. Bartleby's blade slices the first ghoul side to side, cutting the foul creature in half. The second ghoul is shrapnelled by Sulannus' spell and bursts into smaller portions of itself. Meanwhile, Tock's mighty blow plunges boldly into the main boulder between the ghouls, cracking the rock with a terrifying noise. A second later, the ghouls' scattered parts stop moving. Another second later, a birch tree some 50ft straight above the main boulder falls.

(end of combat)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 14, 2014)

(OOC: Bartleby doesn't hear a sound).


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 15, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> (OOC: Bartleby doesn't hear a sound).




[OOC: Izzat a reference to the Zen koan that asks, "If a birch tree chirps asunder in an elevated forest when no-won is there to hear it, duz it make a Zounds!?" (I may have mis-quoted.)]

Aeiyan lowers his scimitar again and stares at the carnage. "Whoa!" he exclaims dully. 

[OOC: I've already started on advancing Aeiyan to 2nd Level. His current choices are: Fighting Style: DEFENSE; Favored Enemy: PATH OF THE COLOSSUS SLAYER. (New character sheet not yet written up or posted.)]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jun 15, 2014)

Tock looks to either side of him, at the shattered corpses.

"Ah... well done everyone." he says, still somewhat disappointed at his lackluster strike against the Ghouls. Perhaps the would he had suffered earlier from the Ghoul's teeth had done more damage than he thought. Certainly it had shaken his confidence.

"So, what now? It seems we have some breathing space for the moment. Bartleby! Have you found anything unusual in the tomb chamber?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 15, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> "So, what now? It seems we have some breathing space for the moment. Bartleby! Have you found anything unusual in the tomb chamber?"




Bartleby wipes his blade, as he answers Tock's question.

"Aye -- there's a sarcophagus i there..." he indicates with the tip of his blade before sliding it into his belt "...and it seems to have the vestments of a priest. Sandals too, but I didn't have time to search. The room seemed clear."

He bends down and begins picking up the scattered objects that Aeiyan knocked over.


----------



## wedgeski (Jun 18, 2014)

Rejik turns away from the remains and prods the vestments and relics with the toe of his boot, trying to make sense of it.

"They certainly didn't want this messed up..."

[OOC: I don't have any religiosity-based skills but I can certainly do you a Wisdom check if needed: 1d20+3=19]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 1, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> [OOC: I don't have any religiosity-based skills but I can certainly do you a Wisdom check if needed: 1d20+3=19]




Even if the vestments are old and ripped apart, you can at least tell from the type of cloth and its decorations, that they must have been the ritual garments of a priest of some dark religion, perhaps a deity of death.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2014)

"Well!" Sulannus dusts her hands off, as if she'd been the one to battle the ghouls to the ground. "That wasn't so bad. Now that the guardians are disposed of, lets see what treasures they were looking after. Open up these coffins and lets have a look."


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 2, 2014)

Rejik kicks what's left of the vestments across the room, raising a plume of dust. "Death priest, no surprises there. Just a bunch of rubbish."

At Sulannus' comment, he eyes the coffins warily. "No telling what's in there." He watches her reaction closely. "You ready for another fight, already?"


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jul 6, 2014)

Tock approaches one of the closed coffins, and walks around it slowly, looking at it from all angles.

"I too would like to see what lies within. I have suffered at the fangs and claws of those creatures before we dispatched them, and would like to have something to show for our efforts. If these were the final resting places of someone important, they may have been buried with items of interest."

He places both hands on top of the closest sarcophagus and makes ready to shove off the lid, before looking round to his allies for approval.

"Shall I?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 6, 2014)

"Let me help," offers Bartleby, moving to the other side of the sarcophagus..


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 6, 2014)

"I'll just stand watch over here," Aeiyan offers, "in case anyone from outside decides to follow us in here." 

He takes up a ready stance facing the maze. "Tell me if I'm needed over there, alright?"


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 6, 2014)

Tock and Bartleby proceeds with opening the first sarcophagus. The lid is made of solid stone and at first is feels like it's been stuck for a century... but a moderate effort is enough for the two adventurers to toss is over.

As the lid gives way, something about the etchings catches Sulannus' attention, as she recognizes that such symbols were often used in past editions times for casting _protection from undead _or similar abjurations.

Once the sarcophagus is opened, someone's light source washes the shadows inside away, and you see a small skeletal figure inside, dressed in simple but frivolous garbs: a long-sleeves dress shading from white to pink to violet and ending with a fluffy gown, red slippers at the feet, and a circlet of silver with a flowery motif on the forehead. At the sides of the body, a few objects are laid down, among which a fine porcelain doll and a silver mirror.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 7, 2014)

"Anyone we know?" Aeiyan jokes over his shoulder, after hearing the sounds of the removal of a stone sarcophagus lid. 

[OOC: As far as I can recall, the party still hasn't taken a long rest yet in this adventure. Once we decide what to do about the sarcophagi, that might be a decent next order of business.]

[OOC2: Completely out of the blue: I was going to have Aeiyan interject a running gag, but I chose badly -- he was going to misidentify his alignment as being "Frumious Abalone" when asked. It never came up. At this rate, I'm going to have to invent a new running gag for him (he should live so long).]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jul 7, 2014)

The subtleties of humour, as usual, are lost on Tock.

"Anyone we know? Of course not Aeyian... these tombs have been sealed for many years and their occupants long dead. Why would we know them?"

Tock gives the contents a cursory glance before moving across to open the second one.


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 8, 2014)

Rejik kneels down and traces the symbol of his god in the air above the skeleton's forehead. "Just a little girl, buried with some of her favourite things. Whatever evil animated those others, she was spared at least." He rubs the dust gently from the circlet, searching for anything familiar, then gets to his feet, knees cracking.

"I have no problem taking the grave goods and putting them to good use. This little one has no need of them and her spirit is long departed. But, if it was a protection spell that saved her from this fate, we should put the lid back on before we go."

OOC: I assumed Sulannus would tell us about the _Protection_ glyph, but Shayuri might disagree, in which case we'll ret-con Rejik's comments.

OOC: Rejik will examine the circlet to see if he recognises the motif. Int check: 1d20-1=7


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2014)

"Ghouls can't reanimate a corpse," Sulannus muses. "Yet these sigils are definitely made to ward off undead. Peculiar. I wonder if these people had a particular reason to fear the undead would come for them, or if it was just some human funerary tradition of the time."

She shrugs it off, then reaches in to pick up the mirror and regard herself in it.

"Once we have a moment, I'll test that circlet for magic. For now, take it and lets...ah yes."

Sulannus notices Tock already moving to the next one and nods at him. "Go on."


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 8, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> She shrugs it off, then reaches in to pick up the mirror and regard herself in it.



"How's it looking, princess?"


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 9, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> OOC: Rejik will examine the circlet to see if he recognises the motif. Int check: 1d20-1=7




It doesn't ring any bell to you. At least it looks quite old-fashioned.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2014)

"'It' is looking like 'it' needs a bath," Sulannus replied testily. She tucked the mirror away. "A style I expect you're much more familiar with than I."

Straight-backed, and chin up, she glided to the other sarcophagus where Tock was carefully working the lid free.


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 9, 2014)

Rejik laughs. "One of many things I'm little worse-off without. Amazing how quickly you get used to your own stench." He follows her to the other tomb.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 10, 2014)

Tock moves to open the sarcophagus in the middle. Here lie remains which undoubtedly belong to an adult woman. She is dressed in pompous clothes of velvet and silk: long sleeves, vest and a long gown, all of them looking very old-fashioned and dark-styled, mostly black and dark red. There is jewelry on her body, and a few wooden and stone small boxes inside her tomb.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 10, 2014)

Hearing the verbal exchange about baths behind his back, Aeiyan half-turns and suggests, "We shall find few occasions for a bath here or lower in the dungeon. To attain that luxury, we might have to storm the fortress and overthrow it. Have any of us seen any passageway recently that seems to lead upward?" 

He decides to quit guarding a maze that would give warning of approach by means of the sound of crunching bones, and he instead moves to help his companions. 

"After we sort through the contents, we put the lids back on -- Yes?" He sounds anxious to allow any magical wards or seals to reassert themselves, if possible.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 10, 2014)

Bartleby reaches for the stone boxes, and inspects them. (dwarven stone cunning)


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 10, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby reaches for the stone boxes, and inspects them. (dwarven stone cunning)




There are two stone boxes and two wooden ones, size varies but all fairly small (5-10"). The stone ones are very sturdy, and all four appear to be locked.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jul 10, 2014)

While Bartleby examines the stone boxes, Tock reaches in for one of the wooden boxes. He turns it over in his hands several times and feels the weight, shaking it gently to see if he can hear anything inside.

"Strange... what could be within these I wonder?"

[OOC: Does Tock hear anything when he rattles the wooden boxes; and also, what condition are the wooden boxes in? Is the wood old, decayed, rotten and possibly easy to break open, or still in good condition?]

Not too sure if this would be Investigation or Perception so I'll do both:

Skill check 1d20 +1 or -1 = 8 (Wisdom/Perception) or 6 (Intelligence/Investigate)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4565787/


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 10, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> [OOC: Does Tock hear anything when he rattles the wooden boxes; and also, what condition are the wooden boxes in? Is the wood old, decayed, rotten and possibly easy to break open, or still in good condition?]
> 
> Not too sure if this would be Investigation or Perception so I'll do both:
> 
> Skill check 1d20 +1 or -1 = 8 (Wisdom/Perception) or 6 (Intelligence/Investigate)




Yes they definitely rattle... The boxes are in good conditions, old but sturdy. But you can always try to break them open if you really want to, at least the wooden ones.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 11, 2014)

"Let's take these things for now," Bartleby suggests, indicating the boxes and the jewellery, "and we can look at them more closely when we next rest. For now we should probably continue moving." 

If that's fine, Bartleby also removes the jewellery and helps put back the sarcophagus lid. He doesn't know enough about magic to think that this is somehow going to re-activate protective wards, but he willingly accepts the story, and is ready to move on.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 12, 2014)

Aeiyan helps the others replace the stone lids on the sarcophagi.

"If we're looking for a place to rest, is this a good choice? Or are we looking for some place a bit easier to defend?"


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jul 13, 2014)

"If we've driven off the ghouls and there's no sign of any further danger, I would say this is as good a place as any." replies Tock. "We can regain our strength and perhaps take a closer look at these boxes from the coffin. Does anyone here have any skill with locks?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 13, 2014)

"No," admits Bartleby, "but I've always wanted to learn.. Maybe I can watch and give advice. That is, if we're stopping."  The dwarf makes grumpy noises.

OOC:
I'm sorry I've lost track. Do we need to rest already? In game time, we rested an hour two encounters ago, right? (stirges and ghouls) Is anyone wounded seriously and needs healing? Maybe we can just press on?

If we're stopping, Bart can cast guidance on anyone proficient with thieves' tools; if there's two we can even get advantage form an assist.  But I'm just as happy leaving this for now, and pressing on.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jul 13, 2014)

OOC: Since reaching level 2 Tock has an unused Second Wind so he can regain a few HP without a rest. If everyone else is OK we could have a crack at the boxes and review our next move without a formal 'Short Rest'?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 13, 2014)

OOC: the druid can also heal you, if you're hurting. 

I do realize I made some assumptions in the last post, so I'll try to make them explicit:

1. maybe we need to take a long rest in order to level up.  that's reasonable, and if so, we can do that here.  In that case, Bartleby can cast healing all round beforehand and then spend the time recovering spells. 

2. When I levelled up, I did shift spells around; since we've not had a long rest yet, he doesn't yet know Healing word and still has Cure wounds and Entangle prepared. He can use Cure wounds if it's needed.. 

3. the locks: I don't know if anyone has a set of picks or not. Without any tools, I think we can't effectively open them. If two people are proficient, we can use aid another (or whatever it's now called), assisted further by guidance. 

I think that's it.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 13, 2014)

[OOC: As far as I can tell, we have zero party members proficient with thieves' tools--and none of our characters owns a set, anyway. We would have to search for keys, or wait until we get to a town where we can buy thieves' tools, or bust the boxes open. If the coffin that had been raided by the ghouls to get the black cloth to build their thrones contained the mortal remains of "The Wolf," then maybe he was put to rest with his keys still on him; or maybe the keys are still in the fortress. Ghouls mightn't have grabbed any keys out of his sarcophagus.] 

[OOC2: Sulannus was down to 5 HP, the last time I paid attention; and Aeiyan is down to 7 HP after the ghouls.] 

"What have you found there? Jewelry? Boxes?" Aeiyan asks. "Has anyone of us seen any keys lying about?" 
[OOC3: Roleplaying Aeiyan's new (upgraded to Basic) "Proverbal" trait, wherewith he asks, "let us speak of things."]


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 14, 2014)

"What''re you waiting for? Whatever you can bust open, bust open. I guarantee you the owner doesn't care. I want to get these sarcophagi sealed again as quickly as we can."

[OOC: I would like to take a Long Rest even if it doesn't strictly fit with the party's goals, and BTW I still have to level Rejik to 2nd and do the conversion -- hopefully today.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 14, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> 1. maybe we need to take a long rest in order to level up.  that's reasonable, and if so, we can do that here.  In that case, Bartleby can cast healing all round beforehand and then spend the time recovering spells.






wedgeski said:


> [OOC: I would like to take a Long Rest even if it doesn't strictly fit with the party's goals, and BTW I still have to level Rejik to 2nd and do the conversion -- hopefully today.]




[OoC: I think this is for the best. This way the transition to 2nd level happens without any oddities, if you just get all the spell slots, dailies, HD and HP back at once]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2014)

Sulannus paced to the crypt's entrance...the real one, not the crevice they'd creeped in through. She gazed down that dark, dank passageway with a frown that was not even an inch shy of a pout. They were doing everything right, why did it feel wrong? A company of heroes; check. A lonely fortress full of monsters; check. Danger; definitely check. And now recovering old treasures; check. All the ingredients. 

She just didn't feel like a hero yet. She was tired, and her arm hurt where a ghoul had got her. The voices of the others arguing were starting to grate on her. Was this really better than what she'd left behind?

Bodies in coffins, laid to rest. Then came the heroes to rip them open and take the little memories peppered around them. It was true that they had no need of them anymore...but was it right?

_Remember your history. These were not good folk. This is Lord Wolf! Every one of those things was most likely stolen! His name is still told in tales to frighten children! There is no dishonor that can be done to this place that he has not earned a thousand times over. And just think...the treasures he took are still here somewhere. To find and take the Treasure of the Wolf's Den..._

Yes. Her lavender eyes narrowed slightly, and her jaw tightened. THIS might not be better, but what followed WOULD be. She wasn't going back to be kept in a padded room, safe from all harm; safe from all LIFE, until she could be married off. House Phaedran had been founded by great heroes; men and women who's deeds were written across the sky. That would be how she carried the name forward. 

Sulannus grimaced slightly and glanced back over her shoulder.  Even if _these_ were the ones who would be helping her.

"Don't just smash them. What's inside might be fragile." She waved an elegant hand at the lockboxes. "Crack the hinges. And yes, close the sarcophagi. I've looked at more than enough dead bodies today."


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 14, 2014)

Aeiyan takes out his dagger and one of his light hammers. He lays them on the floor near whoever is holding the wooden boxes. 

"Hammer," he says, "and effectively a chisel. Use them to splinter the wood around the hinges. And Rejik's warhammer might make a good anvil." 

Having said that, he helps Rejik (and whoever else is involved) to replace the lids on the sarcophagi. 

Then _(unless someone has something else going on)_ the group starts to take a long rest. Aeiyan takes early watch, asking to be relieved in four hours so he can trance for a while.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 15, 2014)

Since no one has asked for specific healing, Bartleby rises to the challenge that has been set, his thick fingers picking up the tools that Aeiyan has dropped. He'll accept help from anyone. After he's taken off his helmet and unbuckled his armour, he begins by looking at the stone boxes. Using his stone cunning (1d20+0 Int (history), advantage = 10), he tries to determine if the value is in the box itself. Uncertain, he proceeds with the wooden boxes first, and will chisel away at the side, as has been suggested, happily taking advice form anyone else who cares to kibitz. 

He'll see how it goes with them, and perhaps proceed to the stone boxes afterwards, unless someone stops him. 

When that's done, he'll rest, contemplating nature, and if he wakes up take the final shift on watch.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Since no one has asked for specific healing, Bartleby rises to the challenge that has been set, his thick fingers picking up the tools that Aeiyan has dropped. He'll accept help from anyone. After he's taken off his helmet and unbuckled his armour, he begins by looking at the stone boxes. Using his stone cunning (1d20+0 Int (history), advantage = 10), he tries to determine if the value is in the box itself. Uncertain, he proceeds with the wooden boxes first, and will chisel away at the side, as has been suggested, happily taking advice form anyone else who cares to kibitz.
> 
> He'll see how it goes with them, and perhaps proceed to the stone boxes afterwards, unless someone stops him.
> 
> When that's done, he'll rest, contemplating nature, and if he wakes up take the final shift on watch.




The wooden boxes look like they were fine crafts, but time has worn them down considerably. Because of that, they won't fetch more than a few silver pieces at an antiquity shop. They look like they can be either easily smashed, or less easily cracked open.

The stone boxes on the other hand were preserved extremely well, which suggest they are worth at the very least 10gp each. The smaller one rattles considerably when shaken, the larger almost makes no sound. They don't have visible locks, only the keyholes are visible, so the lock mechanism is presumably well embedded inside. These will need a truly considerable effort to be smashed or cracked, and a significant lockpicking skill to be open without damaging.


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 15, 2014)

Rejik is happy to help with the boxes in whatever fashion is required, whether as an anvil or as something to smash the stone boxes open. He has no qualms about it.

After accepting Aeiyan's help to re-seal the sarcophagi, he removes his chain armour and, with Aeiyan and Bartleby having volunteered for watch, is soon snoring away with his head resting on his backpack.

He dreams, as he often does, of a game of dice with Vraith, a game in which he is instructed to cheat by his god and yet is never able to win.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 15, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Since no one has asked for specific healing, Bartleby rises to the challenge that has been set, his thick fingers picking up the tools that Aeiyan has dropped. He'll accept help from anyone. After he's taken off his helmet and unbuckled his armour, he begins by looking at the stone boxes. Using his stone cunning (1d20+0 Int (history), advantage = 10), he tries to determine if the value is in the box itself. Uncertain, he proceeds with the wooden boxes first, and will chisel away at the side, as has been suggested, happily taking advice form anyone else who cares to kibitz.
> 
> He'll see how it goes with them, and perhaps proceed to the stone boxes afterwards, unless someone stops him.




Aeiyan, of course, tries to stop him, saying quietly: "The wooden ones! The wooden ones! Please don't blunt my dagger by trying to chisel stone!" 

He amends his comments by adding, "We may have to hold the stone boxes unopened until we can find their keys, or a proper chisel, or some thief who can pick their locks." 

[OOC: And I messed up, didn't I? I'm still in a 4E frame of mind -- expecting to recover all lost HP from a night's rest. I don't recall that the _playtest_ said a long rest accomplishes that. However, I do see in the official Basic rules where it says, on page 67: "At the end of a long rest, a character regains all lost hit points. The character also regains spent Hit Dice, up to a number of dice equal to half of the character's total number of them." In Aeiyan's case, he has spent one Hit Die (the only one he had); however, at the end of this long rest he will be 2nd level, meaning he then will have two Hit Dice, so he can regain the one he spent. (Is that right?)]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jul 15, 2014)

Having handed the wooden boxes to his colleagues to attempt to break open, Tock takes an opportunity to get a closer look at the damage his leg has sustained from the Ghoul.

The oozing had stopped some time ago, and already whatever strange magic kept his wood and metal body animate had begun it's work - he could already see shiny new metal regrowing around the wound. With a few strips of leather from his pack, he bound the injury, holding the shattered wood tight to support it until it had fully healed. He then took a few moments to tighten some screws on his joints. The clock on his chest, as ever, continued it's erratic ticking.

[OOC: If we're taking a long rest, Tock regains all his HP, and since he hasn't expended any HD on healing yet he's now got 2 HD to spend and a recharged Second Wind?]

Looking up from his self-repairs, Tock finds a quiet spot and settles down for the four or so hours of trance that serves as his sleep. The ticking of his clock grows quieter, but never quite silent, and his eyes take on a duller colour as he slips into trance. After a few moments, he is completely still, almost indistinguishable from a mechanical statue or sculpture.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: And I messed up, didn't I? I'm still in a 4E frame of mind -- expecting to recover all lost HP from a night's rest. I don't recall that the _playtest_ said a long rest accomplishes that. However, I do see in the official Basic rules where it says, on page 67: "At the end of a long rest, a character regains all lost hit points. The character also regains spent Hit Dice, up to a number of dice equal to half of the character's total number of them." In Aeiyan's case, he has spent one Hit Die (the only one he had); however, at the end of this long rest he will be 2nd level, meaning he then will have two Hit Dice, so he can regain the one he spent. (Is that right?)]




[OoC:Well, the rules don't say how to handle levelling-up with regard to currently spent resources... but regaining 1 HD sounds right to me. So whoever spent the only HD at 1st level will now have 1 HD again, and whoever didn't spend it now will have 2 HD because of the 2nd level. /OoC]


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 16, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Looking up from his self-repairs, Tock finds a quiet spot and settles down for the four or so hours of trance that serves as his sleep. The ticking of his clock grows quieter, but never quite silent, and his eyes take on a duller colour as he slips into trance. After a few moments, he is completely still, almost indistinguishable from a mechanical statue or sculpture.



[OOC: Tres cool.]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jul 19, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> [OOC: Tres cool.]




[OOC: Thanks  Don't let the creepy sleeping robot freak you out...]


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 21, 2014)

[OOC: I'm rested, ready and eager to move on.  ]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 21, 2014)

After Aeiyan had kept watch for four hours (and perhaps a little more), listening for movement or odd sounds while looking around with his darkvision, he had been relieved on watch by another member of the party.* He then found a quiet corner and tranced for four hours, returning to normal consciousness and perception at the end of that time, rested and ready for another day. 

Being careful not to wake any straggling sleepers, he made his way over to where Bartleby had been working on opening chests, finding and retrieving his dagger and the light hammer he had lent for the task. While there, he took a cursory look at the exposed contents of any boxes which had been successfully opened, if he could see such; and made a mental note to ask the druid how it went when the latter awoke. 

*[OOC: I'm thinking it doesn't matter who took Aeiyan's place on watch. The most efficient would be Sulannus, who could have completed her trance during the four hours of Aeiyan's watch without interrupting anyone else's rest period; but that's hardly a significant detail.]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 21, 2014)

"We left the stone boxes as they were for now, but we did get into the wooden ones..." says Bartleby, proceeding to describe the contents.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 22, 2014)

You spent an hour or so to crack the wooden boxes open carefully, trying to minimize the damage. You had to effectively break the boxes and render them useless, but at least you managed not to affect the content inside, which is quite a value in fine jewelry (at least several hundreds of gp altogether, judging at first sight) of various origins. These clearly look like they were the lady's own personal set, and definitely of fairly high-class level.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 22, 2014)

...after giving his description, Bartleby smiles widely and holds up the jewels for all to see.


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 22, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> ...after giving his description, Bartleby smiles widely and holds up the jewels for all to see.



"Nice work. Nice haul. Now if everyone's had their breakfast, I'd like to get _out_ of the nasty room with all the dead people in?" He smiles at the others, hauling his armour and equipment into place.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2014)

Sulannus looks over from where she's admiring the jewels. It wasn't that they were particularly wonderful compared to the ones she'd seen already...but they were welcome little pieces of better times. A comfort in this dark, dangerous place.

"Yes, get everything together and we'll move on. Scout, which way will lead us to the treasure room the fastest?"


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 24, 2014)

Aeiyan replies to Rejik, "I have eaten all the wrapped bread I need for now. I'm saving the jerky and hardtack for later, because they stay good longer." He draws out a torch, finishes asjusting his gear, then lights the torch (in his left hand) and looks ready to set out. 

"If by 'Scout' you mean me," he adds to Sulannus, "I'm afraid I don't know the lay of any chambers  past this one. I think Bartleby has taken a look a short way ahead;  shall we all go exploring?" He draws his scimitar (right hand) and looks around, seeking a promising-looking direction to travel.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 24, 2014)

"I think we all look alike to her," explained Bartleby with a note of pity in his voice. "She can't have meant me either when she mentioned the scout, but perhaps her common isn't as fluent as we've assumed."

He's teasing a bit with this, but not entirely.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jul 24, 2014)

Having rested and regained his strength, Tock rejoins the group as they discuss where next to explore. It never ceased to amaze him how his artificial body would repair itself with enough time, new wood growing over the wound and fresh rivets and screws appearing. 

"We all look alike?" asks Tock, puzzled. "What a strange thing to say. I'm quite sure we all look very different. Why, I myself am quite distinct from any Elf or Dwarf..."

Feeling the mildly bemused gazes of his colleagues as he over-thinks Bartleby's comment, he changes the subject.

"Ah, I mean... what direction should we head in next? Is there more treasure and valuable items lurking deeper within?"

[OOC: Would it be possible for our all powerful DM to quickly recap the exits available?]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 24, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> [OOC: Would it be possible for our all powerful DM to quickly recap the exits available?]




OOC: Check out posts 339 and 343, where there are details. (plus any secret doors, or whatever, which we haven't really checked for).


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 25, 2014)

[OOC0: Going back to pick up on a point I had missed earlier.] 



Li Shenron said:


> The hole is large enough for you to easily get to the other side. You find youself inside a room that clearly looks like it was built by carving directly into the hill's bedrock. The room is clearly a tomb: rectangular, about 15ft x 30 ft (you are entering it from the short edge on the East), and features *three* beautifully (albeit of dubious taste...) carved stone sarcophagi. Around the walls are plenty of small alcoves, some with objects inside but many have been apparently smashed to the ground. Some damaged tapestry and the remains of black silk curtains are also visible. The sarcophagi themselves look undisturbed.
> 
> Bartleby's expertise with rock constructions also suggests you that the bricks section of the wall (where you came in from) was likely added because during the construction of this room, a whole was accidentally opened towards the natural caves. More loose bricks and rubbles are scattered near the whole, to the inner side: clearly the whole in the bricks was opened from the outside.
> 
> At the other end of the room, you can see two exits: a door is opened to the West, and another (closed) leads to the South.




[*Emphasis added*.] 

[OOC1: We only opened _two_ of the _three_ sealed sarcophagi, including the one in the middle, finding the remains of a girl and a woman? Do we still need to open one more sealed sarcophagus?] 

[OOC2: Here's what I think it looks like: 

Room containing three (3) sarcophagi, formerly undisturbed: 

```
"NORTH" AT TOP:
<- - 30 ft. - ->

.--------------.
|              |
 _(=open door) : <== entered through hole from East 
|              |
`------xx------'

(closed ^ door at South)
```
[OOC3: The open door on the west leads to a room containing the opened sarcophagus, which contains remains in cleric vestments, and sandals.] 

Aeiyan tries again to encourage some sort of further conversation in lieu of striking ahead without any shared plan. "Bartleby," he asks, "does your dwarven stone-knowledge tell you where we are in relation to the fortress?"* Then he adds, "Anybody? Have we examined the third sarcophagus yet? And what about the alcoves? Perhaps there is more treasure here in this room than we have found so far." 

*[OOC4: I'm not sure the druid voiced this information aloud to the party yet.]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 25, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> [OOC0: Going back to pick up on a point I had missed earlier.]
> 
> 
> [OOC1: We only opened _two_ of the _three_ sealed sarcophagi, including the one in the middle, finding the remains of a girl and a woman? Do we still need to open one more sealed sarcophagus?]




Yes we do;  good catch. 



> Aeiyan tries again to encourage some sort of further conversation in lieu of striking ahead without any shared plan. "Bartleby," he asks, "does your dwarven stone-knowledge tell you where we are in relation to the fortress?"* Then he adds, "Anybody? Have we examined the third sarcophagus yet? And what about the alcoves? Perhaps there is more treasure here in this room than we have found so far."




"That's a good point," says Bartleby. "There's still one sarcophagus left to examine."

The dwarf presses his hands against the stone floor, and senses the position they are underground. "I'm pretty certain I know," he begins, and then describes their relative position underground, and any other trelevan details.

OOC: 1d20+ double proficiency= 24 (natural 20+2+2).


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 26, 2014)

[OOC: Our DM has already given at least part of the answer in post #353. Shall we deem Bartleby to have said the following out loud?]



Li Shenron said:


> < snip > . . . [OoC: The watchtower is actually a small fortress or keep. If you ask Bartleby, his _stonecunning_ will tell that you are very much directly under the keep at the moment.] . . .


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2014)

Sulannus looks up, imagining the fort hulking over their heads for a moment, then nods.

"Fine, yes," she says irritably. "We'll open the last one then. And my Common is _perfect_," she added with a spiteful look at Bartleby. "I was just assuming that one of you had taken that role, and would know what I meant. Did I give you too much credit?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 26, 2014)

"I stand corrected," acknowledges Bartleby to Sulanus' comment. 
"It seems you are choosing to be rude and uncollegial to those who are fighting alongside you. I have given you too much credit up to now. Kindly in the future treat us with the respect we deserve."


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 27, 2014)

[OoC: I'm not 100% sure but I assume you decided not to leave the last tomb unopened]

The third and last sarcophagus contains the remains of a young boy. His corpse was laid to rest in cloths of very fine manufacture but of very dubious taste as well. Black silk shirt with unusually high collar, black leather pants, black leather belt with a silver buckle shaped as a wolf's head. To the right of the body there are three small weapons of fine but unusual craft: they look like scimitars or short swords, but have wickedly edged blades, somewhat unwieldy and perhaps unsuitable for battle, but delivering the feeling they could cause a lot of pain. To the other side, the skeleton of a small canine animal: as a druid, Bartleby can instantaneously identify it as a wolf puppy.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2014)

Sulannus opens her mouth to shoot something back at Bartleby, or to demand how he dared to speak to her that way...but the words don't come. Infuriated, she looks away and folds her arms instead. It was all incredibly unfair, of course. He'd attacked HER first! 

She sullenly watches the third sarcophagus open, but her mind is on other things. Everything seemed like it was going so well...so why did she feel like she was failing? 

"Anything valuable?" the elf asked, unwilling to get closer to see for herself.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 28, 2014)

[OOC: Since Kobold Stew is away from keyboard until Saturday, and he did say we should treat Bartleby as being very cooperative, I'll run that bit of druid information into this post.] 

"_What's that you say, Bartleby?_* The animal skeleton by the boy's side appears to be a wolf pup?" Aeiyan asks, putting voice to the thought. 

He turns to address Sulannus: "There is a small human skeleton dressed as a young boy, but in rather stylized--though not stylish--black clothing. His silver belt buckle might be worth something. Aside from that, the weapons by his side might be interesting, though they look more intimidating than functional to me." 

He works the belt off the skeleton in the third coffin, and shows the buckle to the others. "A wolf's head. If this is Lord Wolf, I estimate that his mother was the real power here; however, I would prefer to believe that these are the remains of Wolf Junior." He also shows them the strange weapons and asks, "Magic?" He stores those items in his pack; then by torchlight he starts examining the intact items in the alcoves, with short glances at the shards or remains of the broken items on the floor near them. 


_* obligatory border collie: "Timmy fell down the well?"_


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jul 28, 2014)

With his allies busy sweeping the tomb chamber for any other clues or treasure, Tock takes it upon himself to investigate the western exit, where the opened door is.

Cautiously, he moves closer to the doorway. Keeping mostly to one side, he peers around the edge of the doorway and holds his lantern aloft, peering ahead into the darkness.

"What might we find over here...?" he says quietly to himself.


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 29, 2014)

Rejik helps the others re-seal the last sarcophagus then joins Tock at the western exit and pokes his head around the door. "Anything?", he whispers.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 29, 2014)

[OOC: Bartleby had scouted past the room with the 3 sealed sarcophagi into another room, where he found an open sarcophagus containing shreds of black clerical robes and the remains of sandals. That open western door might be the way he took to the place where he found that.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 30, 2014)

Having inspected the alcoves and learned what he could of their contents, Aeiyan pauses before joining the rest of the party near the western door. 

He takes the three ornate weapons out of his pack again and lays them on the floor next to the sarcophagus from which he took them. "These may be worth something to a museum," he comments, "but I don't want to brush against them accidentally when I rummage around in my pack for something else." 

He shrugs his pack onto his back again, then joins the others heading west.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 30, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> He stores those items in his pack; then by torchlight he starts examining the intact items in the alcoves, with short glances at the shards or remains of the broken items on the floor near them.




Most of those items are broken and appear to have been funerary or household ornaments. There are a few small vases and statues intact, but nothing seems to be of particular value.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2014)

"I expected the treasures to be in the tombs," Sulannus says irritably. "Or in a secret door or something in the tombs. Now I have no idea where to look next."

She taps a delicate, soft finger on the nearby sarcophagus.

"There could still be one though. A secret door or something. We've only been looking at the treasures."


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 31, 2014)

Rejik is finding it hard to disguise his impatience. "Can we just move on, please? There's enough to explore right in front of our noses before worrying about secret caches of gold. We can come back and investigate later."


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 31, 2014)

Aeiyan joins the others in entering the room to the west, and investigating its contents by torchlight--or whatever other light sources might be in use.

"People do crazy things," he agrees. "Some of them might even hide their wealth in unlikely places." He looks into the open sarcophagus that Bartleby already looked at.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 1, 2014)

Bartleby is intrigued when the scimitars are found -- his curved blade is in its place on his hip, but her moves and tries the weapon out, testing its balance, and noting anything unusual about it. If he sees nothing out of the ordinary, or senses nothing else, he's happy to carry them. But then he looks up, and noting Rejik's impatience, Bartleby prepares to move.

OOC: Thanks for the cover, tuxgeo!


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 1, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> Aeiyan joins the others in entering the room to the west, and investigating its contents by torchlight--or whatever other light sources might be in use.




The second room is apparently lacking the decorations and funerary arrangements of the previous. There is nothing else inside the sarcophagus besides the remaining scraps of cloth and sandal, but it's impossible to tell if something else was here previously, since it's been opened and the corpse has been removed.

Sulannus can see that the protection carvings she noticed on the other three sarcophagi are not found on this one.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2014)

"Secret caches of gold is why we're here," Sulannus reminds Rejik irritably. She looks at the sarcophagus and nods slowly. "I expect we recently killed whoever was in here...again. A favored servant perhaps. Favored enough to have a casket here, but not so much to ward off undeath."

She shakes her head.

"Fine, lets continue exploring. We can always come back here if we don't find anything."


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 2, 2014)

Now that his allies have swept and cleared the tomb chambers, Tock moves to the door at the southern exit, where they have yet to explore.

He carefully and gently pushes the door, testing if it is locked, barred, or just stuck...


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 3, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Now that his allies have swept and cleared the tomb chambers, Tock moves to the door at the southern exit, where they have yet to explore.
> 
> He carefully and gently pushes the door, testing if it is locked, barred, or just stuck...




The door is locked. It's a fairly solid wooden door with no window. You can see from the keyhole that a key is inserted from the other side.


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 4, 2014)

Having already taken a look into the open sarcophagus, Aeiyan wanders around that room looking for other exits, passages, hidden doors, and openable objects generally, taking his torch with him as he goes. He also looks at the ceiling and at the floor.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 5, 2014)

"My friends, it seems the way ahead is barred. This door is locked from the other side. Unless anyone has any other ideas, it seems that we must force our way through." Tock reports back to the group.


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 5, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> "My friends, it seems the way ahead is barred. This door is locked from the other side. Unless anyone has any other ideas, it seems that we must force our way through." Tock reports back to the group.



Rejik gestures at the door. "Couldn't have said it better myself. Lean in and I'll give you a hand."

[OOC: Rejik will contribute in the effort to force the door, Str check (sigh): 1d20+2=4]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 5, 2014)

Bartleby turns to Sulannus, and asks, "Is there not some wizard's spell that would let you turn the key, as if your Mage's Hand were on the other side of the door?"

Edit: if the answer's no, then Bartleby can try to help with the pushing, but (1d20+2=3!) he is not going to be much help.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 5, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> Having already taken a look into the open sarcophagus, Aeiyan wanders around that room looking for other exits, passages, hidden doors, and openable objects generally, taking his torch with him as he goes. He also looks at the ceiling and at the floor.




An Intelligence(Investigation) check is in order


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 5, 2014)

[OOC: Aeiyan's Intelligence (Investigation) check -- with INT mod. of 0, and without Proficiency: ]

1d20 -> [2] = (2)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4596369/
BBCode 1d20=2

[OOC: Yeah, that's basically hopeless.]

Aeiyan declares to the rest of the group, "I cannot find any signs of hidden doors or the like in this room." 

He then returns to the room of three sarcophagi and talks with Bartleby and Tock for a bit. "I have a blanket," he says helpfully. "Is there a gap under that locked door tall enough for me to slide my blanket below the key on the other side, from this side? Maybe we could wiggle the key loose from this side, and let the key drop onto the blanket." 

He thinks for a while more. "It would have to be a big gap, though, to let both blanket and key pass under the door at the same time. . . . "


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 5, 2014)

[OOC: Notabene -- is this our lucky day? We have just had ability checks of 4 (Tock), 3 (Bartleby), and 2 (Aeiyan) in a row. Does anyone want to go for a 1 next?]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2014)

(Not trained in investigation, but I'll give it a whirl )

Sulannus takes a look around as well...pushing at drapes, pulling lightly at sconces and the like. She ends up at the locked door. "Hmm," she says.

[roll0]

Then the conclusion of her investigation: "Just hit it until it breaks."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 7, 2014)

"Before we do that," Bartleby says, "I'll ask again if there's not a more nuanced way to get this done. A wizard's spell or cantrip that might let Sulannus turn the key?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2014)

"I can't see the key," Sulannus sighs. "Without some way to see it, I can't cast a spell on it. Besides, the door would block the magic. There's spells that specifically open doors and things, but I don't have them in my book. There's nothing I can do right now, except tell you to hit it until it breaks."


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 7, 2014)

"So it seems we are in agreement - we break down the door."

Ever lacking in subtlety, Tock takes a few steps back and prepares to charge, shoulder first, into the door...

[OOC: Is there room for two of us to try side by side? How would this be resolved - a STR check each, or one combined check?]


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 7, 2014)

[OOC: As I see it, the "Help" action might be useful. If it is, Aeiyan can start a half-step behind Tock and run into his back at the same time as Tock charges the door -- since Aeiyan has a Speed of 35 compared to Tock's 30, they might arrive there at the same time. (Or is that right?) _If "Help" applies, it gives Advantage to the check._ (Or is that right?)] 

[OOC: "What the heck. . . ."] 

Aeiyan positions himself behind Tock and says, "Together, then! Ready? Go!" When the warforged charges the door, Aeiyan charges too, aiming for about shoulder-high on Tock's back.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 7, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: As I see it, the "Help" action might be useful. If it is, Aeiyan can start a half-step behind Tock and run into his back at the same time as Tock charges the door -- since Aeiyan has a Speed of 35 compared to Tock's 30, they might arrive there at the same time. (Or is that right?) _If "Help" applies, it gives Advantage to the check._ (Or is that right?)]




OOC: That's my reading too, tuxgeo. 



> Aeiyan positions himself behind Tock and says, "Together, then! Ready? Go!" When the warforged charges the door, Aeiyan charges too, aiming for about shoulder-high on Tock's back.




IC: 

Bartleby positions them where he thinks they should each start, giving advice and telling them to use their shoulders when they run.

(Casting guidance; take +1d4 on the roll).


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 8, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> [OOC: Is there room for two of us to try side by side? How would this be resolved - a STR check each, or one combined check?]





Two maximum.



tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: As I see it, the "Help" action might be useful. If it is, Aeiyan can start a half-step behind Tock and run into his back at the same time as Tock charges the door -- since Aeiyan has a Speed of 35 compared to Tock's 30, they might arrive there at the same time. (Or is that right?) _If "Help" applies, it gives Advantage to the check._ (Or is that right?)]




Yes, you can use the Help action.


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 8, 2014)

[OOC: Not sure if Aeiyan is making a STR check to break down the door: he's "helping" Tock do it, to give Tock advantage. 

If a roll is needed, here it is: 
1d20+2 -> [11,2] = (13)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4599227/
BBCode 1d20+2=13 
. . . end /OOC]

[_EDIT_: I did that wrong: I was supposed to add 1d4 for Bartleby's Guidance, wasn't I? 
1d4 -> [2] = (2)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4599233/
BBCode 1d4=2

With Bartleby's Guidance added in, Aeiyan's STR check to help Tock at the door is 13+2 = 15.]

[_EDIT-EDIT_: Or was Bartleby supposed to do one single Guidance roll for both Aeiyan and Tock, and tell us what number to use? Now I'm getting confused.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 9, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> [_EDIT-EDIT_: Or was Bartleby supposed to do one single Guidance roll for both Aeiyan and Tock, and tell us what number to use? Now I'm getting confused.]




Technically, I think the main PC attempting the action (Tock) makes the roll, while the helping PC doesn't roll but provides advantage.

The d4 from _Guidance_ is not that clear in case of advantage/disadvantage. My guess is that you first roll 2 dice, keep the highest if advantage or the lowest if disadvantage, and _then_ add d4 (the spell says you can choose to add it before or after, but I'm not sure what's the point of adding it before...) This is the most convenient way for the characters.

I am ok if you want to roll instead of Tock and keep the current result... but in general it's more convenient to let the PC with highest bonus roll, since the helper's stat doesn't count when granting advantage.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 9, 2014)

How about I make a single roll for Tock, and count Aeyian's roll as my second 'advantage' roll?


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 9, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> How about I make a single roll for Tock, and count Aeyian's roll as my second 'advantage' roll?




Nice idea!


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 9, 2014)

Tock and Aeyian slam into the door with all of their strength...

Strength check 1d20+3+2 = 15 (+2 for Guidance spell?)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4600403/

So... exactly the same as Aeyian.


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 9, 2014)

[OOC: Do I get to say that I see that as a 16? The two d20 rolls were an 11 and a 10. Adding the higher 11 to Tock's STR modifier of 3 gives 14, and adding Bartleby's Guidance for 2 makes it 16. 
. . . Aeiyan's "13" included his STR modifier of 2, which Tock's roll shouldn't include. (I think.)]


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 9, 2014)

It takes but a couple of shoves for Tock and Aeiyan to burst the wooden door open, the hinges of which get literally ripped from the wall. The door falls flat forward into the dusty floor, and the two heroes with it. After a few seconds, the cloud of dust settled, and you all see a fairly long empty corridor ending with a wall. There are two closed doors leading somewhere to your right, and one about half-way down the corridor, leading to the left instead. Despite the loud noise you just caused, you don't hear anything in return, and all you see moving is a few roaches scuttling away towards the dark end of the corridor.


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 9, 2014)

Aeiyan gets up from atop the remains of the door. He helps the man-machine to rise as well. 

"Let's lift the remains of the door out of the way," he suggests. After he and Tock get off the fallen door, he lifts the latch side of the door and raises it, then leans the door against the opposite side of the hallway, exposing the key in the lock. He takes the key and holds it up. 

"Maybe this key also fits other locks? If we're lucky? What wants it?" He offers the key to any of the others to keep. Then he goes to retrieve his torch that he had dropped in his mad dash to break the door. (If the torch went out, he relights it.)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 10, 2014)

Bartleby will take the key. he holds it up to see if it was bent in the fracas, but it seems alright and he stws it away in case he can use it in the future.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 10, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby will take the key. he holds it up to see if it was bent in the fracas, but it seems alright and he stws it away in case he can use it in the future.




It's a slightly rusty but sturdy iron key, about half a pound heavy. It wasn't damaged or bent.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 11, 2014)

Tock holds up his lantern and cautiously advances down the corridor, looking at each of the doors in turn - do they all look of similar sturdy construction? Do any of them have bars, or windows of some sort? What about locks?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 11, 2014)

Scimitar drawn, Bartleby follows.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 11, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Tock holds up his lantern and cautiously advances down the corridor, looking at each of the doors in turn - do they all look of similar sturdy construction? Do any of them have bars, or windows of some sort? What about locks?




The doors look very similar to the one you just burst: they are fairly sturdy wooden doors with minor iron reinforcements. Two of them are closed, while the third is slightly open.


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 13, 2014)

Rejik advances with his comrades, weapon at the ready. At the sight of the doors he taps Tock on the shoulder (unsure even if he can feel it), points at the slightly open door, and shrugs.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2014)

Sulannus follows quietly, her almond-eyes open wide. The silence of the old halls is all the heavier for the noise they just made. Sunbolt, perched on her arm, cawps irritably as he looks around. Not terribly fond of the enclosed space, perhaps.

She pauses when the others do and spies the door that hangs ajar.

"Should we look in there first?" she asks in a whisper.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 13, 2014)

Tock half turns his head, and nods silently to Rejik and Sulannus.


With one hand ready to reach for his weapon, he slowly pushes the door open further with the other, just enough so that he can carefully peek around the door and into the room beyond...


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 13, 2014)

Seeing the others ready at the door that is ajar, Aeiyan follows in their direction. He sheaths his scimitar and, holding his torch with his left hand, draws one of his light hammers with his right. "Back to using ranged attacks," he explains to anyone listening.

He positions himself in the hallway so his torchlight shines through the partly-open doorway into the room beyond.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 15, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> With one hand ready to reach for his weapon, he slowly pushes the door open further with the other, just enough so that he can carefully peek around the door and into the room beyond...






tuxgeo said:


> He positions himself in the hallway so his torchlight shines through the partly-open doorway into the room beyond.




While you can't see much yet from this position, at first sight the room looks mostly empty, except for a large stone slab in the middle. There is something on it tho, and your instincts tell you immediately that it looks like a body.

[OoC: when you have completed your characters updates, remember to add/edit them in our campaign's group page, so that I have your latest _Perception_ and _Insight_ scores, as I am sometimes using _passive perception_ or rolling some hidden checks for you.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 16, 2014)

[OOC: I trust that we are intended to update our PCs to 2nd level in this thread (linked) in the Dungeon Raiders group. 
My post containing Aeiyan is at the bottom of that thread, and I last updated him to 2nd level on 5 July 2014. 

(Sulannus is first-listed, followed by Bartleby, Rejik, and 'Tock', then Aeiyan last.)]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2014)

(OOC - Ah, thanks for that link! I have Su updated at home, but lost track of the place to post them! No change in skills though at 2nd level, I believe, so it's all good for now)

Sulannus edges into the room cautiously and moves the dim lights of her cantrip over the body to get a better look at it, and the slab it rests on.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 18, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Sulannus edges into the room cautiously and moves the dim lights of her cantrip over the body to get a better look at it, and the slab it rests on.




Your spell illuminates the corpse on the stone slab. It looks like the human skeleton of a fairly large person in black chain mail, still grasping a long sword to one side. You can see something protrude from the other side, probably a shield. There is also some sort of small parchment placed directly on the skeleton's chest.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 19, 2014)

Bartleby advances to try and read the parchment, being careful not to touch anything.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 20, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby advances to try and read the parchment, being careful not to touch anything.




You approach the slab paying attention not to touch anything. While doing so, you take a glance at the surrounding walls and notice they are covered in paintings of crude and vicious battles, with black-armored warriors attacking barely armed peasants. You walk up to the skeletal corpse, and read the scroll. You don't need to touch it since it's open. It is written in large gothic letters:

_"Scavengers for leisure
here be your treasure
as vermins are all thieves
a vermin you shall be!"_

A few bits of mold or powder drops from above. *Make a Wisdom(Perception) check.*

Also, everyone *make an Initiative roll*.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 20, 2014)

OOC: Bartleby



Li Shenron said:


> A few bits of mold or powder drops from above. *Make a Wisdom(Perception) check.*




1d20+3 (Wis)+2 (Prof) = 24.



> Also, everyone *make an Initiative roll*.




1d20+3 = 23. Woot!  the e-dice are e-hot tonight!


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 20, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> OOC: Bartleby
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You take a look above you, and you now notice that the moldy ceiling is covered in giant centipedes, who are starting to drop themselves on you!

[OoC: there will be a surprise round for Bartleby and the giant centipedes only. You can go first, although currently the centipedes are still on the ceiling.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 20, 2014)

[Aeiyan's initiative roll -- couldn't have been any worse   ]

1d20+3 -> [1,3] = (4)
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4613322/
BBCode 1d20+3=4

[OOC: In order to get the 2nd-level characters posted to the PLAYER CHARACTERS thread, how about this: ask Shayuri, Kobold Stew, wedgeski, and Jimmy Disco T (and Warren LaFrance?) to post their newer, updated (i.e. 2nd-level versions) as comments to that (linked) thread. After they do so, _edit_ the _original entries_ for their characters to be blank except to say, [Character Name] "See newer entry below." -- That way, we can be sure each player can edit his or her PC's entry again later.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 20, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: In order to get the 2nd-level characters posted to the PLAYER CHARACTERS thread, how about this: ask Shayuri, Kobold Stew, wedgeski, and Jimmy Disco T (and Warren LaFrance?) to post their newer, updated (i.e. 2nd-level versions) as comments to that (linked) thread. After they do so, _edit_ the _original entries_ for their characters to be blank except to say, [Character Name] "See newer entry below." -- That way, we can be sure each player can edit his or her PC's entry again later.]




Sure!


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 20, 2014)

Tock's Initiative = 18

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4613604/


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2014)

Init! [roll0]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 20, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> Sure!




Eh, I think I've done this right. Honestly, when did internet forums become so complicated?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 20, 2014)

[sblock="OOC"]
So -- first off, apologies for not yet having a modern druid. for various reasons (long story) I won't have my PHB until Friday. I can do it then. 

That means, however, that I don't have an attack cantrip relevant, though I think there will be one on Friday (someone mentioned Produce Flame?). I'm fine with that, but it means two possibilities for the surprise round:

1. Casting Entangle on the ceiling. I don't have a modern description of the spell (someone can check)
The play test version said "a point on the ground" -- I don't know if the ceiling counts. If it does, then the thought of vines growing out of the ceiling preventing things falling on us sounds awesome to me, and so that's what Bartleby will do (with the centipedes falling as they break free). If that's not cool, though, then....

2. Bartleby can use his surprise round action to run out of the room, shouting "Quick get back!  It s a trap!"

I'm fine with either result, and hope to have an updated character soon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 21, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> [sblock="OOC"]1. Casting Entangle on the ceiling. I don't have a modern description of the spell (someone can check)
> The play test version said "a point on the ground" -- I don't know if the ceiling counts. If it does, then the thought of vines growing out of the ceiling preventing things falling on us sounds awesome to me, and so that's what Bartleby will do (with the centipedes falling as they break free). If that's not cool, though, then....
> [/sblock]




[sblock="OOC"]I've seen _Entangle_ been handled in different ways in past editions, most of the times either going by the RAW as strictly as possible, or going by the narrative and require some vegetation to be there already in place.

In this case, the ceiling is full of mold (not technically a veggie, but close enough for our purposes), so actually I think it makes sense that your Druid can try to grow the mold to entangle the giant centipedes. Maybe as a compromise I'll give them advantage on the saving throw?

And since you won initiative in the surprise round, you can of course _also_ shout the warning and move back to the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 21, 2014)

Hearing the skittering above him, Bartleby looks up and instinctually passes his scimitar to his shield hand. The dwarf wiggles the fingers of his hand as he calls on the mould on the ceiling to grow. Tentacles appear and encompass the centipedes above him, *entangling* and holding them to the ceiling, he hopes. 

As the tendrils extend some centipedes attempt to escape their grasp and fall but are caught by the fingerlike bands. "Bugs on the roof," he says to the others.

Bartleby holds his ground, staring up at the writhing macabre chandelier he has made.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 21, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby holds his ground, staring up at the writhing macabre chandelier he has made.




The magically animated mold on the ceiling starts entangling the giant centipedes*, but two of them manage to drop fast enough on top of Bartleby. They land on his shoulders and back and try to bite him, but his armor is keeping them off for the time being.

*there are five of them currently trapped by _Entangle_

Meanwhile, you notice that three more giant centipedes drop from the ceiling a few meters away, but instead of attacking you, they scuttle away into a corner of the room, and frantically move their antennas into the dust on the floor.

[We can now have our regular first combat round]

Round 1 - Initiative

23 - Bartleby
21 - Sulannus
18 - Tock
4 - Aeiyan
1 - Giant Centipedes

? - Rejik


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 21, 2014)

Bartleby reaches for his scimitar with a reverse grip, so that he more easily may strike at one of the centipedes on his back. He stabs, but they both successfully skitter over his blade.

OOC: 1d20+5 (3 dex, 2 prof) = 8 (no damage).


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 26, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby reaches for his scimitar with a reverse grip, so that he more easily may strike at one of the centipedes on his back. He stabs, but they both successfully skitter over his blade.
> 
> OOC: 1d20+5 (3 dex, 2 prof) = 8 (no damage).




[OoC: in case you were waiting for me, I confirm Kobold's description of his attack's outcome  ]


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 26, 2014)

Rejik pushes in behind his companions, grimacing at the bizarre sight over their heads and holding his shield up to try and deflect any more bugs that might try to drop on his face.



Li Shenron said:


> Also, everyone *make an Initiative roll*.



[OOC: Rejik's Initiative 1d20+1=9]

[OOC: I've added Rejik's 2nd level PC to the Player Characters thread, but I do still have to review him against the PHB]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2014)

(OOC - Sorry, just need a quick consult in the absence of a map...how many of the critters on the ground can Sulannus catch with a Burning Hands without incurring an OA? Or even with incurring one, perhaps? )


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 26, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> [OOC: I've added Rejik's 2nd level PC to the Player Characters thread, but I do still have to review him against the PHB]




Great! Rejik added to the initiative round:

Round 1 - Initiative

23 - Bartleby
21 - Sulannus << we are here
18 - Tock
9 - Rejik
4 - Aeiyan
1 - Giant Centipedes



Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Sorry, just need a quick consult in the absence of a map...how many of the critters on the ground can Sulannus catch with a Burning Hands without incurring an OA? Or even with incurring one, perhaps? )




Five centipedes are entangled on the ceiling, two are on top of Bartleby, three have dropped to the ground but scuttled away in a far corner. You can catch all centipedes in any one of these groups with one casting of _Burning Hands_. Now that you are 2nd level, you can certainly avoid hitting Bartleby if you are a Wizard of the Evocation Tradition and you target the centipedes on him!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2014)

Sulannus steps to get as many centipedes as she can. Right up to Bartleby. Beyond him are the three 'pedes in the corner, and she'll try to get them too, but the priority is her ally. Her limpid gold eyes meet his, expression serious but unafraid.

"You're going to want to stay...very still," she advises. "Trust me."

Flames swirl and gather around her hands as she incants...Bartleby has seen this spell before; has seen three goblins perish shrieking under it. He's now staring straight down its gullet.

She finishes the spell, and fire roars from her hands, engulfing Bartleby!

...it's curiously peaceful inside the inferno. Everything is orange and yellow in twisting, curling streamers. Flames part around him...he can feel the heat, but not the fire itself. Dimly he's aware of the tips of his hair blackening and curling. He can hear the tiny ultrasonic squeals of the centipedes on him as well, as whatever whim keeps the heat away from him gives them no such courtesy. The only other noise is the roar of the blaze.

And then it's over. The darkness of the room rushes in, leaving Bartleby momentarily sightless. There's a sharp, acrid scent of burned hair and bugs...both of which are cooking into his singed clothes.

Sulannus' face lights up when she sees him undamaged and she claps those smooth, soft hands.

"It worked!" she exclaims gleefully.

(OOC - Move to get more than just the two on Bartleby if at all possible. If not, those two will do. Burning Hands does [roll0] damage to any bug that fails a Dex save at DC 13; half if it succeeds. Bartleby takes only sartorial damage thanks to Evocation school specialization. )


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 27, 2014)

[sblock="ooc for Shayuri"]can't give you XP for that brilliant description (must spread around, etc.), but really fun stuff.  Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 27, 2014)

Tock steps into the room and, after checking that the centipedes on Bartleby have been dispatched, looks up to the ceiling. Readying his halberd, he makes a stab at one of the entangled creatures.

Attack roll 1d20+5 = 16
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4621260/

Damage 1d10+3 = 9
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4621262/

[OOC - if Tock has enough move remaining he will move to within range of another entangled centipede]


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 27, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Move to get more than just the two on Bartleby if at all possible. If not, those two will do. Burning Hands does [roll0] damage to any bug that fails a Dex save at DC 13; half if it succeeds. Bartleby takes only sartorial damage thanks to Evocation school specialization. )




The flames engulf Bartleby gracefully, the dwarf stands still for an instant, and as they dissipate, he emerges completely unscathed, two roasted giant centipedes falling at his feet.



Jimmy Disco T said:


> Tock steps into the room and, after checking that the centipedes on Bartleby have been dispatched, looks up to the ceiling. Readying his halberd, he makes a stab at one of the entangled creatures.




With a simple but decisive move, Tock easily impales one of the centipedes on the ceiling.

Round 1 continues...

23 - Bartleby
21 - Sulannus
18 - Tock
9 - Rejik << we are here
4 - Aeiyan
1 - Giant Centipedes


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 27, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> [sblock="ooc for Shayuri"]can't give you XP for that brilliant description (must spread around, etc.), but really fun stuff.  Thanks![/sblock]




[OOC: XP covered for Shayuri]


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 27, 2014)

Coughing in the acrid smoke, Rejik squints through the haze at the three centipedes that seen to be digging in the sand on the other side of the room. He doesn't like that behaviour one bit, and so raises his warhammer to do some damage.

[OOC: Rejik moves across the room to strike at the centipedes that left Bartleby alone. He will use his _War Priest_ ability to get two attacks, both on the same centipede if one hit isn't enough to kill it:

1d20+4=19, 1d20+4=17

Nice! Damage:

1d8+2=10, 1d8+2=3]

[OOC 2: Rejik is now fully PHB'd in the Player Characters thread]


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 27, 2014)

Caught ill-prepared for the rapidity of the start of combat, Aeiyan raises his light hammer for a throw, then reconsiders. 

"Get out from under them," he advises nobody in particular. He moves past Sulannus and Bartleby to get a good throwing angle at the centipedes in the corner, which Rejik has already attacked. He keeps to the side where a throw would be less likely to hit Rejik, and throws his hammer at one of the still-moving creatures (i.e. not the one or two that Rejik already attacked). 

1d20+3;1d4+2 -> [11,3] = (14)
1d20+3;1d4+2 -> [4,2] = (6)

Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4621401/
BBCode 1d20+3=14, 1d4+2=6

That done, Aeiyan draws his other light hammer and half-turns toward the middle of the room again. "How are we doing? Next choices?" he asks the others.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 29, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> Coughing in the acrid smoke, Rejik squints through the haze at the three centipedes that seen to be digging in the sand on the other side of the room. He doesn't like that behaviour one bit, and so raises his warhammer to do some damage.




As you approach the cowering centipedes in the corner, you notice they... have somehow written something in the dust on the floor: "w... r... humn".

Do you stop or continue to attack?


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 29, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> As you approach the cowering centipedes in the corner, you notice they... have somehow written something in the dust on the floor: "w... r... humn".
> 
> Do you stop or continue to attack?




Rejik stops, has war-hammer arrested mid-swing. "What the--?"

Aware and ready for the centipedes to attack him, he squints at the writing, and can't help but see the word "human".

"Aeiyan, wait! Wait! Something weird's going on here!"

[OOC: I'm guessing that's the entirety of Rejik's action this round.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 29, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> "Get out from under them," he advises nobody in particular. He moves past Sulannus and Bartleby to get a good throwing angle at the centipedes in the corner, which Rejik has already attacked. He keeps to the side where a throw would be less likely to hit Rejik, and throws his hammer at one of the still-moving creatures (i.e. not the one or two that Rejik already attacked).




[OoC: You can declare new actions if you want now that Rejik has also stopped attacking]


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 29, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> [OoC: You can declare new actions if you want now that Rejik has also stopped attacking]




[OOC: If this means that I get to revise Aeiyan's stated attack, then please replace his throwing of a light hammer with something else, such as this -- ]

"Bawlls Fnordley?" Aeiyan asks in confusion. He looks questioningly at Rejik, then also at the scratching on the floor. While keeping his light hammer poised to strike, he says to the rest of the group, "something strange may be going on here. These vermin might be shapeshifted, though I know not how."

[OOC: Yeah, I'm with Aeiyan on this one: "I know not how." _Awakened centipedes?_ (Polymorph only lasts an hour, if I understand correctly.)]


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 29, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> "Bawlls Fnordley?"




[OOC "Huh?" wedgeski asks in confusion. Am I missing an in-joke here?]



> [OOC: Yeah, I'm with Aeiyan on this one: "I know not how." _Awakened centipedes?_ (Polymorph only lasts an hour, if I understand correctly.)]




[OOC: Some kind of curse, I'm thinking, but whoever thought this one up is eviiiil! Either that or Rejik is being massively -- and successfully -- duped!]


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 29, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> [OOC "Huh?" wedgeski asks in confusion. Am I missing an in-joke here?] . . .




[OOC: Not so much an in-joke as the mere fact that Aeiyan is so confused that he's no longer making sense. Of course, I stole the "fnord" part of that phrase from the Illuminatus! novel series by Robert Shea & Robert Anton Wilson, and from the "Illuminati" game from Steve Jackson Games.]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 29, 2014)

Tock relaxes his grip on his halberd as the rest of the group ponder the strangely literate centipedes.

"Shape... shifted...? So these insects are not as they seem?" he asks confusedly. Creatures that appear like other creatures? Tock had never heard of such a thing. What kind of magic could change a man or beast in such a way?

Stowing his weapon over his back, he moves over to the insects in the corner. He kneels, and cautiously lowers an open hand towards them, seeing if they will crawl onto it without biting him.

"Let's see if they mean us any harm..." he says to his companions.


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 30, 2014)

"Perhaps they are of two kinds," Aeiyan conjectures; then elaborates, "The few that skittered over to that corner, to scratch letters in the dust, might be magically transformed into the likenesses of the actual vermin which are still entangled on the ceiling." 

Another thought occurs to him: "Or the ones entangled on the ceiling might be transformed as well; though I don't know how we could tell other than to let them attack us if they so desire." 

[OOC: Does Aeiyan have time to say all of that in a single round? Or is there more time available now that the party is hesitating a bit?] 

[OOC2: It won't come up in casual conversation in play: Of course Aeiyan's interjection a few posts ago wasn't an Elvish saying. However, just as the famous Aragorn listened to conversations in the Prancing Pony in Bree, so too did Aeiyan listen to conversations in the Inn of the Waltzing Bear in East Vitupersville, to get a sense of the mood of the place, and a sense who was openly carousing while others were muttering dark words to each other in small groups. In the process of listening in, he acquired a few choice expletives that he might occasionally repurpose in other situations. (That's my story as of now.)]


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 30, 2014)

Round 2 starts...

23 - Bartleby << we are here
21 - Sulannus
18 - Tock
9 - Rejik 
4 - Aeiyan
1 - Giant Centipedes



Jimmy Disco T said:


> Stowing his weapon over his back, he moves over to the insects in the corner. He kneels, and cautiously lowers an open hand towards them, seeing if they will crawl onto it without biting him.
> 
> "Let's see if they mean us any harm..." he says to his companions.




One of the three cornered centipedes timidly approaches Tock and then wiggles around his arms, harmlessly. The other two run in circles in apparent excitement.

In the meantime, the centipedes on the ceiling bite furiously at the entangling mold, with only one of them managing to get free and dropping on Bartleby. It seems quite aggressive (but no attack this round).


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 30, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: Does Aeiyan have time to say all of that in a single round? Or is there more time available now that the party is hesitating a bit?]




[OoC: It's ok, no problem! Also, I let Tock interact with the cornered centipedes even tho he had technically already acted, but it's no big deal, better to keep the story move forward!]


----------



## Warren LaFrance (Aug 31, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> [OoC: It's ok, no problem! Also, I let Tock interact with the cornered centipedes even tho he had technically already acted, but it's no big deal, better to keep the story move forward!]





Cautiously moving up the arm of the one called Tock, Swift pauses hoping she is not smashed like a common pest... After a momentary pause,  she arches up and hisses in the direction of the ceiling...


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 31, 2014)

Warren LaFrance said:


> Cautiously moving up the arm of the one called Tock, Swift pauses hoping she is not smashed like a common pest... After a momentary pause,  she arches up and hisses at ceiling...




[OOC: Hah! Didn't see that coming. Nice one.]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 31, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> [OoC: It's ok, no problem! Also, I let Tock interact with the cornered centipedes even tho he had technically already acted, but it's no big deal, better to keep the story move forward!]



Oops. My apologies, I though we had dropped out of combat rounds.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 31, 2014)

Bartleby is sceptical of the message itself, and is amazed at the creatures' ability to land on him specifically -- in this big too, there have been three on him, and that's too much for coincidence. 

"That makes no sense! They keep landing on me."

With the arrival of the next, he feels the beast skittering over his helmet, looking (surely) for a way in. Instinctively he strikes. He he can pull back his blade sufficiently to spare it a death blow, he will do so, but he feels he is under attack, and responds appropriately.

1d20+5=20. damage 1d6+3=5.


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 31, 2014)

"Fortuitous!" Aeiyan exclaims to Bartleby. "Better that they should land upon you than upon Sulannus. Don't you have some kind of poison immunity?" 

He looks toward Sulannus, who is still (?) standing beneath the entangled vermin. (Rejik, Aeiyan, and Tock are near the writing in the corner.) 

[OOC: Still treating talking as being a _free action_, as though this were an earlier edition.]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 31, 2014)

"I'd prefer they landed on the ground," replies Bartleby honestly.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 1, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby is sceptical of the message itself, and is amazed at the creatures' ability to land on him specifically -- in this big too, there have been three on him, and that's too much for coincidence.




[OoC: sorry my fault, I should have made it random but forgot Sulannus is under them too]



Kobold Stew said:


> With the arrival of the next, he feels the beast skittering over his helmet, looking (surely) for a way in. Instinctively he strikes. He he can pull back his blade sufficiently to spare it a death blow, he will do so, but he feels he is under attack, and responds appropriately.




Not sure how it's possible to avoid killing a vermin, but by the rules you can. We can say maybe you hit it with the handle of your weapon, and now it's crippled to a harmless state but not dead.


----------



## wedgeski (Sep 1, 2014)

[OOC: Just to be clear we're now back in initiative order, with Sulannus next, is that right?]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 1, 2014)

[sblock="OOC"]







Li Shenron said:


> [OoC: sorry my fault, I should have made it random but forgot Sulannus is under them too]




No worries. 



> Not sure how it's possible to avoid killing a vermin, but by the rules you can. We can say maybe you hit it with the handle of your weapon, and now it's crippled to a harmless state but not dead.



 I'm completely fine if you wish to rule that the centipede is dead. I'm not sure sub dual damage is a ting anymore, but I thought I'd try.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2014)

Sulannus scoots back through the door, out of the room, but pauses in the doorway. She has her hand up and ready to cast a spell, but looks confused.

"If some of these are people under a curse, I can't just flood the room with fire! Which ones are evil?!"


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 2, 2014)

Tock turns around slowly, being careful not to drop or dislodge the curious centipede.

"This one at least seems... friendly." he says to Sulannus. "Perhaps we should act with some caution. After all, we... I... have already slain some of these creatures..." Tock's voice wavers slightly as he finishes his sentence. Had he really slain an innocent being, transfigured by sorcery? The thought troubled him.

"Sulannus... you know about these things. Is such a transformation possible?"

[OOC: No combat actions this round]


----------



## wedgeski (Sep 3, 2014)

Rejik takes a step towards Tock, surprised despite himself at the depth of feeling in the being's voice. "You had to defend yourself. You had no way of knowing."


----------



## Warren LaFrance (Sep 4, 2014)

...Hiss, hisss hissss sigh... mooooaaaa....Thinking to herself - Well, that did not sound at all like I wanted it to sound like... What now...Swift jumps down from Tock's arm and makes her way over to the dirt  again and scratches in it.....







*OOC:*


 I am not sure what my capacity is to give clues to my condition, but swift does her best to write a few words as to what happened or perhaps charades.   What bb codes work on this board. The ones I have tried except ooc have not worked.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 4, 2014)

[OOC: EN World has a list of its implemented BB Codes at this URL.]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2014)

Thoroughly confused now, Sulannus watches the creatures like her pet hawk, ready to blast one if it tries to bite anyone!

(Readying an action to attack a critter that proves itself to be hostile; if none do, she forfeits her action.)


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 4, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Thoroughly confused now, Sulannus watches the creatures like her pet hawk, ready to blast one if it tries to bite anyone!
> 
> (Readying an action to attack a critter that proves itself to be hostile; if none do, she forfeits her action.)




Indeed, two more of the entangled centipedes wiggle free and drop from the ceiling, then crawl as quickly as possible towards you, looking quite a lot hostile! 

[OoC: they can't attack yet, since they had to use an action to try free themselves, but you can roll your readied attack now]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 7, 2014)

[OOC: I am confused and do not know what's up right now. Whose action is it? Or is everyone waiting for the DM?]


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 7, 2014)

[OOC: We're waiting for  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] to attack? DM has said, "you can roll your readied attack now."]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2014)

The moment she sees centipedes acting aggressively, Sulannus stretches out her hand and sends a ray of frost streaking across one!

[roll0] to hit for [roll1] cold damage.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 8, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> The moment she sees centipedes acting aggressively, Sulannus stretches out her hand and sends a ray of frost streaking across one!
> 
> [roll0] to hit for [roll1] cold damage.




The vermin is instantly frozen to death.

[Sorry for the confusion, this is an update on the initiative cycle

Round 3 continues...

23 - Bartleby
21 - Sulannus
18 - Tock << we are here
9 - Rejik
4 - Aeiyan
1 - Giant Centipedes


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 9, 2014)

Tock is still fascinated with the insect scrawling a message, somewhat oblivious to the remaining hostile centipedes harrying his allies. He watches the creatures crawl in the dust intently but warily, holding his halberd defensively, the blade angled downward.

"What is going on here...?" he says to himself.

[OOC: Tock is waiting to see if there is any more communication from the centipedes, but watching for hostile intent. If any of the centipedes in the corner approach him aggressively (rearing up to bite, hissing etc) he will attack with his halberd. Buffered attack/damage roll if needed is below]

Attack 1d20+5, damage 1d10+3 = attack 14, damage 13

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4637790/


----------



## wedgeski (Sep 10, 2014)

[OOC: For his action, Rejik takes the same Ready'd stance as his comrades, obviously looking to see what further information the intelligent centipedes might scrawl at his feet]


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 10, 2014)

Seeing Rejik and Tock engrossed in investigating the writing in the dust, Aeiyan turns the other way and uses a ranged attack (light hammer) at the other of the two centipedes that had wriggled free from the ceiling and that were both scurrying toward Sulannus. (She slew one of them with a Ray of Frost.) 

1d20+3;1d4+2 -> [11,3] = (14)
1d20+3;1d4+2 -> [2,2] = (4)
BBCode 1d20+3=14, 1d4+2=4

Aeiyan moves a step farther that way, keeping out from under the mass of centipedes still entangled on the ceiling, and draws his other light hammer.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 11, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> Seeing Rejik and Tock engrossed in investigating the writing in the dust, Aeiyan turns the other way and uses a ranged attack (light hammer) at the other of the two centipedes that had wriggled free from the ceiling and that were both scurrying toward Sulannus. (She slew one of them with a Ray of Frost.)
> 
> 1d20+3;1d4+2 -> [11,3] = (14)
> 1d20+3;1d4+2 -> [2,2] = (4)
> ...




Aeiyan's arrow impales the centipede straight, and sends it flying towards a far corner of the room, helpless.

Meanwhile the last two centipedes wiggle free from the entangling mold and drop to the floor, menacingly advancing towards Aeiyan and Sulannus.

The "friendly" centipedes are slowly and clumsily writing something more into the dust: "_cursd"..._


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 11, 2014)

When Bartleby sees the centipede skirling towards Aeiyan, he swings and tries to stop it, but he is ineffective as he does so.

1d20+5=11.


----------



## wedgeski (Sep 11, 2014)

[OOC: Likewise, Rejik uses his Ready'd action and brings his hammer down on one of the two malignant arthropods:

Attack: 1d20+4=24 Woo!
Damage: 2d8+2=14]


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 11, 2014)

[OOC: Well, that was abortive. Never mind, then. . . .]


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 14, 2014)

[OOC: It has been three days since my last post, so I thought I would chime in again to keep things moving, or at least lurching along. 
_
So, to recap_ -- in Round 3, *Tock* readied an action to attack any of the centipedes in the corner as soon as it exhibited hostile intent, and he continued to watch them scrawl in the dust; *Rejik* likewise readied an attack, but against any centipede exhibiting hostile intent, in corner or elsewhere; and *Aeiyan* attacked (and hit) the second of the two centipedes that had wriggled free from the ceiling, and that both scurried toward *Sulannus*. She had slain one of them with magic, so he incapacitated the latter of them with his light hammer. 

That made it the centipedes' turn: the _final two_ of them on the ceiling broke free and dropped, with one going to menace *Sulannus* and the other going to menace *Aeiyan*. At that point, *Rejik* used his readied action against the one heading toward *Aeiyan* (is that the correct target?), and (still in Round 3) _critted_ for automatic success and maximum damage. (End of Round 3, with the readied attack happening in response to the centipedes' action and movement.) 

At the start of Round 4, *Bartleby* swung an attack at the centipede menacing *Aeiyan*. *Bartleby* missed. For narrative reasons, I choose to project that his miss was due to the fact that the target had already been taken out by *Rejik*'s power stroke. (The dwarf was Ninja'd!) That leaves one _(the final?)_ hostile centipede on the ground/floor, having used its action to break free from entanglement, moving toward *Sulannus*; it will get an action at the end of Round 4 if it lives so long. Still to act in Round 4: everybody but *Bartleby*, who already has.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 14, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> [OOC: Likewise, Rejik uses his Ready'd action and brings his hammer down on one of the two malignant arthropods:
> 
> Attack: 1d20+4=24 Woo!
> Damage: 2d8+2=14]




Rejik dispatches another giant centipede. The last one of the bunch, perhaps in a sudden flash of consciousness, decides to head for the door and scurries out of the room...

[Let's consider the battle over already. The three "friendly" centipedes are clearly not attacking your party]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2014)

"Cursed," Sulannus says, squinting down at the squiggles in the dust. She frowns and pokes at the inside of her cheek with her tongue; a habit her nannies and tutors had never been able to break her of. The idea that if these people were cursed to be centipedes, then it could easily happen to her group was foremost in her head.

"We need a better way to communicate. We need to know what happened."

She looks at the others. "I haven't brought any writing materials. Have any of you? Ink and paper might be easier for them to use than dirt on stone."


----------



## wedgeski (Sep 15, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> "I haven't brought any writing materials. Have any of you? Ink and paper might be easier for them to use than dirt on stone."



Rejik leans down over the remaining centipedes, trying not to imagine what it would be like to be trapped in another creature's body.

"Not me. There is magic that can remove curses, but it's way beyond my grade. Given that these few seemed to fall victim to the threat made in that parchment -- " he points at the scroll on the tomb " -- I can't say I'm ready to just start rifling through this place looking for a solution, either."

He stands, knees cracking. "Maybe we can just take them with us until a solution presents itself?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 15, 2014)

Now that the immediate threat has apparently been addressed, Bartleby returns to the suit of armour, and to the sign. Whatever he does, he is not touching the thing, lest it be cursed, but he will inspect it, check the message that was written there, the base on which it stands, and anything else unusual about the room.

"Someone let me know if those things start to get antsy," Bartleby asks.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 15, 2014)

Seeing the end of the action, with still no menace from the centipedes in the corner, Aeiyan decides that he no longer needs his weapon. He sheathes the light hammer he holds in his hand, then goes to retrieve the other one that he threw at a centipede. 

He looks at the skeleton in wonder. "Is there a way to detect whether the parchment or the sword is magically cursed? Or is it possible that the curse was a delayed spell that has now been cast and used up forever?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2014)

"There are spells that can analyze the sword and parchment," Sulannus says carefully...and is then forced to admit, "...but I can't cast it right now. It takes a long time to complete the ritual, and it requires ingredients we don't have."

She shakes her head. "I think Rejik's idea is best. Curses are old magic, and they can last a very long time. It's best not to tamper with them unless you're prepared. Lets bring them with us, in hopes we can break its hold on them somehow, or find someone who can when we return from here."


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 19, 2014)

Aeiyan listens to Sulannus' comments, then thinks for a short while. "Thank you. Much of that I did not know," he responds. He turns and goes to the corner where the cursed creatures are. He bends down toward them and asks, "Anyone want a ride over the threshold?" 

He reaches down to offer a lift to any willing 'centipede.' _If_ one of them comes toward him in response, he picks it up and carries it across the room and out the door, setting it down in the hallway when he gets there.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 20, 2014)

"A good idea, Aeyian." says Tock. He again offers up his hand to the centipede that had previously crawled onto it.

"Can I offer you some help, my new many-legged friend?" he asks, seemingly oblivious to whether the insects can even understand him, "We may be able to restore you to your normal selves if you accompany us."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 20, 2014)

There's still a lot in the room that hasn't been investigated, thinks Bartleby, remembering his initial foray into the room (post 488):

corpse, slab, skeleton, black chain mail, sword, possible shield, wall paintings.

Bartleby muses,"Who wrote the warning note? If we can't detect magic on the place, do we just leave this, or do we investigate? Why were those ones changes (assuming they were), and this corpse was not? These are powerful magics."


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 20, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> Aeiyan listens to Sulannus' comments, then thinks for a short while. "Thank you. Much of that I did not know," he responds. He turns and goes to the corner where the cursed creatures are. He bends down toward them and asks, "Anyone want a ride over the threshold?"
> 
> He reaches down to offer a lift to any willing 'centipede.' _If_ one of them comes toward him in response, he picks it up and carries it across the room and out the door, setting it down in the hallway when he gets there.




The other two centipedes immediately climb on your arms. But as soon as you are walking out of the room, they suddenly get agitated, scuttle off you and back to the floor, where they start to frantically run in circles.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 21, 2014)

Aeiyan stops as soon as the centipedes scurry off his arms and back to the floor. "This tells us something, but what? Does that answer one of our questions? They seemingly don't want to leave the room, so perhaps we cannot take them with us and deal with this curse of theirs later." 

He walks toward where Tock is standing, asking as he goes: "What are our next steps? Read inscriptions on tapestry or stone? Smash the skeleton? Figure out a rebus?" 

He turns to the centipede that Tock is holding and asks it, "Please write more clues in the dust to tell us what we need to do to help you and your companions."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2014)

"Curses often have an escape clause," Sulannus muses as she watches the scene unfold. "I wonder if their reluctance to leave is related to them not being mindless beasts like the other ones. Of course, that can happen with transformations anyway...they could just be fortunate."

She goes back to the warning and rereads it as she thinks.

"The answer may lie elsewhere," she decides. "We can come back for them when we learn more."


----------



## wedgeski (Sep 23, 2014)

[OOC: I hate to ask, but is there any meta info the DM wants to give us here? I mean, no way would Rejik start fooling around in a room which has obviously cursed some poor sod to a life as a giant centipede...but I'm also aware that we have a new player who, I'm sure, would prefer we didn't just finish the rest of the adventure before coming back to risk de-cursing him!]


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 23, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> [OOC: I hate to ask, but is there any meta info the DM wants to give us here? I mean, no way would Rejik start fooling around in a room which has obviously cursed some poor sod to a life as a giant centipede...but I'm also aware that we have a new player who, I'm sure, would prefer we didn't just finish the rest of the adventure before coming back to risk de-cursing him!]




[OOC: I didn't expect we would get a bit stuck here, but it seems [MENTION=6705909]Warren LaFrance[/MENTION] hasn't checked into ENWorld for a couple of weeks, and his/her character can definitely help you figure out how to break the curse. I just don't want to take over and run the character myself too soon, so let's wait a few days more to see if we have her/him back]


----------



## wedgeski (Sep 23, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> [OOC: I didn't expect we would get a bit stuck here, but it seems [MENTION=6705909]Warren LaFrance[/MENTION] hasn't checked into ENWorld for a couple of weeks, and his/her character can definitely help you figure out how to break the curse. I just don't want to take over and run the character myself too soon, so let's wait a few days more to see if we have her/him back]




[OOC: Roj. Let's give it some more time, then.]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2014)

(OOC - Is there a skill check I could try? Su's pretty decent at Arcana...or is this more of a religion thing?)


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 23, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Is there a skill check I could try? Su's pretty decent at Arcana...or is this more of a religion thing?)




Sure you can try an Arcana check.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2014)

Sulannus ponders matters arcane, hoping for insight on this curse and how it might be interrupted, using only the objects in this very room.

[roll0]


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 24, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Sulannus ponders matters arcane, hoping for insight on this curse and how it might be interrupted, using only the objects in this very room.
> 
> [roll0]




For a moment the faint memory of a lesson of magic by one of your wizardry mentors passes by: "_...and basic, old-style curses work a bit like in circles: often their end lies just where their beginning was..._"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 29, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> There's still a lot in the room that hasn't been investigated, thinks Bartleby, remembering his initial foray into the room (post 488):
> 
> corpse, slab, skeleton, black chain mail, sword, possible shield, wall paintings.
> 
> Bartleby muses,"Who wrote the warning note? If we can't detect magic on the place, do we just leave this, or do we investigate? Why were those ones changes (assuming they were), and this corpse was not? These are powerful magics."




Bartleby peers closer at the chain mail, skeleton, slab, sword, and possible shield.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 29, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby peers closer at the chain mail, skeleton, slab, sword, and possible shield.




The bones are old and clean, and you can tell they belong to a human male of considerable stature and built. The chain mail is pitch black, perhaps originally dyed or blackened by fire, but otherwise doesn't look particularly valuable, and similarly the sword, still grasped by the skeleton's hands. The shield on the other hand seems different, and you can notice a very faint glistening when looking at it from a very low angle. The slab is cut from solid rock of the same type that these rooms are carved out of, and it doesn't seem to display any remarkable feature, such as marks, engravings or cracks.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 29, 2014)

Tock feels out of his depth with talk of curses, magic, and transformations. Walking slowly around the edge of the room, he starts looking at the images on the walls of the chamber to see if there might be anything of interest.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2014)

Sulannus paces around the body with the parchment, staring down at it.

"Curses end where they begin," she murmurs. "I wonder. The curse is against thieves."

She ducks down low and looks around on the floor, around the slab, looking to see if anything came away from the corpse that hasn't been accounted for.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 30, 2014)

Bartleby is still curious who might have been responsible for the warning, and is suspicious of the centipedes who have made their way back into the room, but he carefully tries to slide the shield out of the way without disturbing the skeleton.


----------



## wedgeski (Sep 30, 2014)

Rejik glowers at the party from a safe distance. "This is insane." When no-one pays any further attention to him, he grits his teeth and moves up to help Bartleby with the shield.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2014)

Sulannus hisses between her teeth and shakes her head. 

"What are you doing?! Stop that! The curse falls on those who try to steal from this!"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 30, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Sulannus hisses between her teeth and shakes her head.
> 
> "What are you doing?! Stop that! The curse falls on those who try to steal from this!"





"I am fed up with this. Speak what you know. Keeping things to yourself will get us killed. If you understand what is going on, tell us." Bartleby is tired with waiting. "We are supposed to be working as a team. Something under this shield is glowing, or else the shield itself is. If it is the shield, then either it is protected by the curse, and is ours to liberate, or it is the cause, and moving it will help the humans that have been turned into bugs. Give me a third option, and I'll consider it. If it is not the shield, it may be covering the cause of the curse. In which case, we discover that. Not talking, or thinking one is better than the rest of us? That is what gets us killed." 

Bartleby stares at Sulannus, waiting for an answer. "Well?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2014)

Sulannus stands up and glares at Bartlesby angrily. 

"If I KNEW, then we could just end the curse and be done with it and you could just take all this away!" she tells him. "It's not what I KNOW that's at issue here, it's what I DON'T know. And until I know what's safe, and what's not, then we can't just blithely assume _'this thing is shiny, lets take it'_ unless you want to risk turning into one of _them_!"

She points at the bugs stuck on the ceiling.

"There isn't a time limit here. There's no NEED to rush and take foolish risks. I have two ideas about how this curse might be ended, so if you want to help, then help look around and see if there's anything that belongs up here with this body that isn't there."

The elf takes a deep breath and combs her fingers through her long, golden hair. "And if not, then we move to the other idea."

"Or, if you want to grab the shield in spite of all wit or prudent caution, please...do as you will. The results will no doubt be useful to me in determining the nature of the curse."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 30, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> "... so if you want to help, then help look around and see if there's anything that belongs up here with this body that isn't there."




_Like looking at the glowing thing under the shield?_, thinks Bartleby to himself, rolling his eyes.



> The elf takes a deep breath and combs her fingers through her long, golden hair. "And if not, then we move to the other idea."




Bartleby stands back and leaves it to the expert.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2014)

Sulannus catches Bartlesby's vibe and sighs. "Oh all _right_...we can check the shield. But we shouldn't _touch _it."

She casts a spell, and a ghostly hand wreathed in pale flames appears in midair. It dips down to grasp the shield's edge and tug it gently away so that the source of light can be discerned.

(OOC - A little Mage Hand fun. Sorry, Bartlesby...she's got some growin' up to do.   That said, grabbing stuff off the grave-robber cursing body probably isn't wise regardless. )


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 30, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Tock feels out of his depth with talk of curses, magic, and transformations. Walking slowly around the edge of the room, he starts looking at the images on the walls of the chamber to see if there might be anything of interest.




All the walls in this room are painted with scenes of violence perpetrated by black-armored knights or soldiers against peasants. Besides the "frescos", the walls appear featureless, with nothing of particular note.



Shayuri said:


> She ducks down low and looks around on the floor, around the slab, looking to see if anything came away from the corpse that hasn't been accounted for.




There seems to be no objects on the floor around the slab.



Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby is still curious who might have been responsible for the warning, and is suspicious of the centipedes who have made their way back into the room, but he carefully tries to slide the shield out of the way without disturbing the skeleton.






wedgeski said:


> Rejik glowers at the party from a safe distance. "This is insane." When no-one pays any further attention to him, he grits his teeth and moves up to help Bartleby with the shield.




I am going to assume that Sulannus succeeded at stopping you two, before you had time to actually touch the shield.



Shayuri said:


> She casts a spell, and a ghostly hand wreathed in pale flames appears in midair. It dips down to grasp the shield's edge and tug it gently away so that the source of light can be discerned.




At first you "feel" some resistance, as if the skeleton didn't want to let go of the shield... but now you think it was only your imagination. The shield slide away from the skeleton's hands, and as you make it hover towards you, you also notice the glistening: it is coming from the shield itself.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 30, 2014)

Tock turns his head away from the paintings upon hearing the arguments and commotion in the centre of the room. He slowly approaches the hovering shield, being careful not to touch it.

Slowly, he speaks. "Curses go in circles... wards against thieves... so if these insects were thieves, who were  transformed by magic from this shield, could this shield also... change them back?"

He surely must have misunderstood something - the complexities of magic were far beyond his comprehension. What chance had he of being able to free the poor cursed creatures? But it was all he could come up with.

"...probably not. Forget I even brought it up."


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 1, 2014)

Aeiyan attentively watches the scene unfold. "Interesting approach," he offers, as if to cover up the fact that he would never have thought of that. 

He watches carefully to see whether the remaining 'centipedes' are willing to allow the shield to be brought anywhere near them, or whether they will recoil in dismay the same way they did when presented with his offer to carry them over the threshold.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2014)

Sulannus nods slowly. 

"This shield seems like the focus of the curse," she muses. "I felt resistance when the spell took hold. All right then." She lets the piece of armor down to touch the floor. "Centipedes, up onto it. Lets see what happens if you 'return' this object."

She looks at Bartlesby and adds, "If this doesn't work, the only other solution I can think of that's within our power here and now is to destroy it."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 3, 2014)

Bartleby raises his eyebrows, waiting for the result.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 3, 2014)

The two centipedes on the ground take a little while to understand Sulannus' command, then crawl over the shield (the third one is still standing on Tock's arm). Nothing happens.

[OoC: [MENTION=6705909]Warren LaFrance[/MENTION] informed me they are busy in the process of moving house but will come back to play. I am restraining myself from taking control over his character as long as I can, but will do so (partially) if it takes too long for him to come back]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2014)

Once the centipedes are on the shield, Sulannus puts the piece of armor back where it had been, in place on the body.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 7, 2014)

Bartleby stands and looks at Sulannus, awaiting whatever comes next.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 8, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Once the centipedes are on the shield, Sulannus puts the piece of armor back where it had been, in place on the body.




The shield is put back into place, and the two centipedes stay there for a bit, before tentatively starting to crawl down from the slab, back to the floor again. Nothing interesting seems to happen as a consequence so far...


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 10, 2014)

[OOC: While we're waiting: "The Few, The FUBAR, and The Foint"] 

Aeiyan comments distractedly, "So, as I see it, there's some agency in this room that imposed the form of centipedes upon three furtive intruders?" 

He disclaims, "I never expected to encounter such a thing." 

Then he adds, _"Nobody expects the Centipede Imposition!"_

"Shall we all go out of this room and, as they say, *Come In Again*?" He looks doubtfully at the others. "It wouldn't work, would it?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2014)

Sulannus looks over her shoulder to give Aeiyan an owlish look, then shakes her head and with her spell plucks the shield back away from the dead body. She lets the sentient bugs crawl back off of it, then drops it to the floor.

"All I can think of now is breaking it."

She pauses, then clarifies. "The shield, I mean. The curse may be tied up in the shield itself, and it seems like it's fixed on thieves. Break the shield, it loses its focus and disappears. I can't be sure that will free the ones who've already suffered from it, but it's the only other thing I can think of we can do right here and now. Otherwise I'd need...books and time to research."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 10, 2014)

Since this adventure has begun, Bartleby has sensed his connection to nature grow sand develop. The spell he cast when he first entered this room was an expression of that: he was able to feel the mould on the ceiling, like he had a connection with it, and when his spell was cast instinctively, it was like for a moment that expression of nature became an extension of himself.

He's feeling that again now. He has been angry, contemptuous, impatient, and indeed rude with his colleagues, and that is wearing thin. As he stands at the edge of the room, wanting more than anything to find a way through or to leave or to quit, he finds himself relaxing as he watches the skittering creatures, and wonders how all those legs coordinate with each other as the creatures move. It's almost peaceful. And as Bartleby watches it, he begins to relax as well, and he soon finds himself skittering on the floor alongside the others. 

The dwarf is as startled as anyone else by his transformation. He runs around the room, testing his many new pairs of legs.  Feeling new nerve endings up and down his carapace, and tingling with delight. Forcipules extending from his jaw snap for the first time, and he feels each torso segment bend with a flexibility that reminds him of a dancer he once saw in the Thirsty Toad. 

Having stretched his legs he approaches the other centipedes in the room. Bartleby has never changed his form in this way before; nor indeed did he intend to do so now. But here he is, skittering over the stone cold floor. Can he speak to the others in this form he wonders? He hisses, spins in a circle, and hisses again in greeting.



[OOC: Wild Shape into Giant Centipede, armour etc. all melding into his form.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 11, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> He hisses, spins in a circle, and hisses again in greeting.




[OoC: the following communication is intelligible only to Bartleby, but everyone is free to read it]

[sblock]As they see the druid turn himself into a centipede, the two centipedes immediately crawl towards him and attempt at communicating...

"Nooo!!! You too have been cursed! You fool, now we're doomed forever!"[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 11, 2014)

Hiss. Hiss hiss. Hiss.

[sblock="Common when spoken through mandibles"]Bartleby stretches his jaws and finds them moving in ways he normally could not, lateral hinges and dry clacking chitin connected with his exoskeleton, inflexible cheeks. He is surprised at his new form, not fully aware of how it has come to be, and yet he knows he is somehow still himself, and not really a centipede. That he retains his mind. And as he does so he hopes that the others might be in a similar situation, that they have their "HUMN" minds and are trapped. When he sees the others skittering towards him, he hears their voices, and tries to speak.

"I don't think so.  Hello. What can you tell me about your condition? How did you become this way? I'm here to help."[/sblock]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 11, 2014)

"My goodness! Bartleby has been cursed too!" says Tock in an agitated voice. He gets down on his hands and knees close to where he can see the insects gathering.

"Bartleby... Bartleby! Which one are you? Can you hear me? Can you understand me?" he asks, glancing at each centipede in turn.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 11, 2014)

[sblock="Centipedes conversation"]The two centipedes who were on the shield appear quite agitated: "It's the curse, this tomb is cursed!" "Shut up idiot, he already knows that. They want to help us." "But he's cursed too now, and so the others will be soon..." "They aren't yet, they can still find a way out" "We're doomed, we're gonna be centipedes forever" "Not for that long if I kill you first" "How dare you, it's all your fault, remember?" "I remember someone talking about a safe and simple job in a tomb, and that wasn't me"...

While the first two centipedes start arguing and scuffling with each other, the third one who was wiggling around Tock's arm slides down and approach Bartleby firmly but calmly and asks: "The scroll. Did you read the scroll?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 12, 2014)

[sblock="Centipedes conversation continued"]"We read the words -- a short rhyme -- but not aloud. Were there more words than that?" Bartleby answers the most focused of the centipedes, and wonders if the confusion of the others is a product of their having spent so long in this form. "I am not cursed, but I am seeking to know how you came to this circumstance, and if you know how to break the curse on you."
[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 12, 2014)

[sblock=Centipede Conversation]The "calm" centipede continues the conversation with Bartleby while the other two keep quarreling. "What do you mean, you are not cursed? You just turned into a centipede! You said it yourself, you read the cursed scroll... what I don't understand, is why your friends are still themselves. When Derrek read the scroll, it transformed all the three of us into these horrible shapes."
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 13, 2014)

Hiss hiss. Skitter.

[sblock=Centipede Conversation pt 4]"I cannot explain to you why I am not cursed. I possess an affinity with nature, and this form seems to be an extension of that. I can leave this form, but then we would no longer be able to communicate. So tell me what I need to know to help you. If you do not, we will have no choice but to leave you in this state.

It's possible the curse had but a single use. What I need to know is what specific actions took place to transform you: did you touch the scroll, or any of the skeleton's panoply? Did Derrick read the scroll aloud? Was there more writing than the four lines of verse that are visible now? Perhaps the magic can measure intent -- were you here to steal, or for some other purpose?

I know these questions seem irrelevant, but unless we know how the curse took effect, we will be unable to help you. Any details might be relevant. We want to reverse its effects, for your sake. How did it feel when the shield was moved? Why were you unable to leave the room? Any details would be helpful."
[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 14, 2014)

[sblock]"Single use you say... that might be the case. If you say you can turn into a centipede by your own powers, then the scroll did not affect you even after reading it. That's how the curse stroke us in the first place. Derrek just read the scroll but Jules and I were also almost instantly transformed. We've been trapped here for... I can't remember how long, but it must be years by now! We're almost going insane, and I think my pals panicked when they saw you were leaving. We've tried anything including destroying the scroll, but in this shape we're not strong enough to tear it apart."[/sblock]


----------



## wedgeski (Oct 14, 2014)

[OOC: Just sitting back and enjoying the RP here.]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 14, 2014)

Skitter. Click click. Hiss. Skitter.

[sblock="more conversation"]"I pity your plight, and am sorry for this curse. It seems unimaginable, and speaks to the power for this room, and this place. Is there anything else that you can tell me that might help in the breaking of the curse? If I revert to my natural form, I don't know that this is something we can repeat. Believe me, we want to help you."[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 14, 2014)

[sblock]"You seem to be a powerful bunch of people capable of magic... but I guess you don't have any spells to directly break a curse, or you would have used it already. Then the only thing I can think about, is to try and destroy the scroll, as it is the source of such curse. We tried it so many times, but our combined centipede strength is not enough, and even these horrible mandibles can't chew it... perhaps it's not just ordinary parchment. But please try that, try everything you can to destroy it... that's our only hope!"[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 15, 2014)

Skitch. Hiss hiss.

[sblock="centipedal force"]"Thank you. That's what I need to know. Let us hope it works. I'll leave you now, but I hope that We can meet properly soon. My name is Bartleby. I hope to shake your hand, and those of your friends, very soon indeed."[/sblock]

Bartleby twists and the chitin cracks, but what looks like a moulting, shedding one part of the exoskeleton for the softer shell beneath, instead serves as a kind of hatching, as beneath the casing that defines the centipede's form there emerges a full sized dwarf! He stands, having returned to his former self, but has difficulties working his jaw to begin with. 

Bartleby stretches his mouth surprised to feeling it only able to operate along one plane. He pulls a piece of chitin from his beard. 

"I've spoken to one of them. We may have a plan." he announces. Then he goes back, and starts again. "Er. What I mean is. It seems I turned into one of them for a brief moment, and we had a conversation. They are human, and they are cursed by the scroll. If I'm wrong I apologize. I suggest you all leave the room while I try this, in case there are unforeseen effects."

He doesn't say what his plan is while he takes the time to do this, really because he doesn't went to be told not to try it, or not to interfere. 

Once those who plan on leaving have done so, he approaches the body with the armour. "I'm going to try to tear this parchment," he says. "Perhaps that will break the curse. Perhaps it will transform me into one of them. If so, I do so knowingly, and none of you are to blame." 

Bartleby then does his best to tear the parchment in two, without reading or looking at it.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2014)

To her credit, Sulannus doesn't immediately flee or back down, but she does say, "I could burn it instead," as Bartleby reaches for it. She doesn't otherwise interfere though, and if he rips it, so be it. Otherwise she torches the thing.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 15, 2014)

Bartleby tries to rip the scroll apart by sheer strength, but encounters an unsual resistance from it. The scroll looks and feels like regular heavy paper, but responds with uncanny elasticity to physical exertion. The druid pulls as strong as he can, but still falls short of ripping it.

After a short time, Sulannus walks up to his side and the dwarf gently let her take the scroll. She carefully raises the flame of the torch to ignite it, and the fire slowly and silently catches. The scroll begins to burn at an edge, first slowly, then suddenly it bursts in a flash of light and disintegrates into a small cloud of sulphur. Nobody is harmed by the small conflagration, except for the uneasy feeling given by the sudden flash, which for a fraction of second illuminates the wall paintings in all their horrid glory.

A few seconds later, the three giant centipedes swell into a larger size, and are finally transformed back into their original forms. The curse is broken!

You can now see that one of them, the one who's been speaking with Bartleby recently is actually a halfling. The other two are humans, one is a short stocky bearded lad that could almost be mistaken for a tall dwarf, the second is a skinny youngster with spiky hair and noticeably protruding teeth. And they are still fighting. In fact, they are grappling on the floor, pulling each other's hair or beard and biting, as if they hadn't even noticed they aren't centipedes anymore.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 15, 2014)

Bartleby turns to Sulanus, and says "Well done. you broke the curse."

He then turns to the three newcomers to the room, and speaks in a slow deliberate voice. "Hello there. You're bipeds again."


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 15, 2014)

Tock watches on on disbelief at the somewhat surreal display in front of him - Bartleby turning into a centipede and back, a cursed scroll that cannot be torn, and now the remaining insects transformed back into their original forms... he was aware of the existence of magic, of course, but had no idea it could be so powerful.

"Such magic... how wondrous." he says to no-one in particular. Suddenly, he noticed the two brawling figures, and moves in to try and separate them.

"My friends! Stop! You are restored to your true forms!"

[OOC: Tock will attempt to grab one of the fighting characters, whichever one he can get ahold of first, and attempt to pull them apart. Grapple check if required

STR (Athletics) 1d20 + 5 = 13

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4681455/


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 16, 2014)

"Well done, High-Born One," Aeiyan says to Sulannus. 

He makes no movement to stop the two scrappers on the floor from fighting each other, but he does offer to take the torch off Sulannus' hands. 

He then walks toward the skeleton and begins to reach for the shield. "A magical Shield, though," he continues; "'Oo wants it? I'm not proficient."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2014)

Sulannus manages to wipe the surprised look off of her face, though her discipline isn't so great that it can erase the slight blush on her cheeks as she nods at Aeiyan.

"Bartleby," she says, "that...was a good idea. Talking to them. That kind of magic..." the elf hesitates, then manages to admit, "...transformations. It's outside what I can do. For now. I'm impressed."

With that Sulannus clears her throat. "The shield should be safe to take now, at any rate. You three there...if you can stop your bickering, we have a camp outside the tower. Can you be stealthy enough to avoid any hobgoblins we might have missed?"


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 16, 2014)

At Tock's intervention, the two scuffling rogues stop for a second in awe and disbelief, then they let out a scream of happiness, and start jumping, dancing, laughing and patting each other on the shoulders "We're saved!!", while seemingly ignoring the other people around.

Meanwhile, the halfling rogue smiles silently with relief, then bows in front of Bartleby and Sulannus:

"Thank you sirs, you saved us from a fate worse than death... I can't express with words how grateful I am, but perhaps I can express with deeds. I don't own treasures to give you, but my hands and skills are at your service, for as long as you may need. My name is PenelBaris, but you can call me Swift."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 17, 2014)

"Swift, welcome. Speaking for myself, I'm happy to have you with us, but we have can offer no guarantees for your safety." The dwarf clasps his hand.

Hearing no one else reaching for the shield, Bartleby then stretches out his arm, and takes it. He straps it to his arm, and feels it on his forearm. "Feels nice."


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 17, 2014)

The shield does deliver a pleasant feel, albeit together with an odd cold tinge to the arm. You feel more protected.

[OoC: while you're wearing the shield strapped to your arm, add +1 to your AC]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 17, 2014)

"Ah, yes... you are saved. Glad we could help you. I believe they way behind us is clear, if you wish to escape." says Tock to the two celebrating figures. He turns to the halfling, and lowers himself on one knee to match his height.

"And we would of course be glad to have your skills and expertise to aid us, Swift. I am Tock, and I welcome you to our group. What can you tell us of these rooms and caves? Do you know anything about what could lie ahead?"


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 18, 2014)

"The way behind us is not entirely clear," Aeiyan muses, "for we rolled a large boulder into the gap between a cave and a stone-walled room. Also, the guard squad in those rooms could well have been replaced by now, so we might need to escort you out to our camp." 

Aeiyan offers greeting to Swift and the other two, and introduces himself.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2014)

"I'm Sulannus," said the golden high-elf. She gazed meditatively on the halfling. On the one hand, he was almost certainly a thief. Little more than a pilferer of tombs and a ne'er-do-well. 

The irony of her considering him that was entirely lost on her.

On the other hand, he was a halfling...and absolutely _adorable_. She couldn't help but chuckle at the thought of him in one of those cute little outfits, maybe one with curly toes like elf children wore...

Well that settled THAT.

"You can come with us. And yes, while we escort the others out, why don't you tell us a tale of what you encoutered down here?"


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 20, 2014)

Swift: "Thank you lady... Indeed I'll admit we came down to this dungeon in search for treasure. The fortress above our heads was once the headquarters of a band of brigands, and is rumored to still harbor their riches, but nobody ever managed to find where they might be hidden. The tale said there was a catacomb of sort, but its entrance as well was never found. Until my acquaintances here had the right clue when a couple of ghouls occupied the cave... ghouls always flock to graveyards, so perhaps the cave was where the entrance to the catacombs was to be found. But they needed someone with good skills with locks and dungeons, and that's when they convinced me to come along. One night we lured the ghouls out of the cave with a couple of animal carcasses, made it past their lair and into the tomb, then locked ourselves behind the door. Unfortunately we only made it as far as this other room..."

(Then addressing Aeiyan): "Guards, you mentioned. There were no guards when we came here, only the ghouls. But as I said, it must have been years by now since we fell victim to the curse."


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 20, 2014)

"The ghouls have been destroyed," Aeiyan replies. "We slew them, as well as a nest of stirges."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2014)

Sulannus nods. "It sounds like that's the same way we came in. Hobgoblins took up in the old tower above and blocked off the room the ghouls came into."

With a sigh she realizes, "Which means you don't know another way out either. Well, we were going to look around more anyway, I suppose."


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 24, 2014)

"I am sorry I do not know of another way out... we only went this far, and we had no real idea about how large this dungeon was. But I am willing to continue the exploration with you, no matter what more dangers may lie ahead. If it wasn't for you, I'd be a centipede until my last day!"

In the meantime, the other two thiefs are calming down a bit, then they start talking nervously and with a smirk smile: "We're so grateful too but err... well you see we should really get back to our homes...", "Yes we have wives to go back to...", "...and children...", "Wait, you have children?", "Shut up idiot... yes children, and business to do...", "...lots of business...", "Did you say you killed the ghouls? Is the way out clear?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 25, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> "I am sorry I do not know of another way out... we only went this far, and we had no real idea about how large this dungeon was. But I am willing to continue the exploration with you, no matter what more dangers may lie ahead. If it wasn't for you, I'd be a centipede until my last day!"




"We're happy to have been able to help you," says Bartleby. He turns to his colleagues. "And now I suggest we start moving on."



> In the meantime, the other two thiefs are calming down a bit, then they start talking nervously and with a smirk smile: "We're so grateful too but err... well you see we should really get back to our homes...", "Yes we have wives to go back to...", "...and children...", "Wait, you have children?", "Shut up idiot... yes children, and business to do...", "...lots of business...", "Did you say you killed the ghouls? Is the way out clear?"




Bartleby smirks at their shallow attempts to maintain some dignity. But he's seen them in their carapace.

"Yes, we cleared the ghouls and the stirges. Go, and I wish you well. Trust the land." This last is a solemn blessing from the druid. It's also a goodbye.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 25, 2014)

Hearing Bartelby's blessing, the two thieves bow politely but then hastily make their way out of of the room, and head back towards the cave.

[OoC: Swift the Halfling Rogue is now following your party. Let's see if his user... I mean player is still onboard for playing with us. In the meantime I take control of Swift as an NPC but won't let him interfere with your plans or take proactive initiatives. I'll use the "fade to background" option, so you can ask Swift to perform some tasks for you, for instance use his skills and tools proficiencies, and if there's a fight he'll be contributing in fairly straightforward (non-creative) ways, unless you instruct him otherwise. Let's keep Swift as an NPC for as long as it makes sense to do so, if the player doesn't come back]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 26, 2014)

"Safe travels to you both" says Tock to the departing thieves. "I am glad we could be of help to you."

He turns to the rest of the group, along with their newest member.

"So, shall we press onwards? There are yet more rooms to explore, and we now have the services of a nimble fingered halfling to help us with any locks or traps we might come across!"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 26, 2014)

"Agreed. Let's find Sulannus her 'secret caches of gold'".

Bartleby goes out into the corridor. "Leave the door ajar when we are out."

Bartleby feels for the key in his pocket. Yes, still there. He takes it out.

"There are still two locked rooms to explore before we continue down the corridor," Bartleby suggests, and he goes to one of the, and tries the lock.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 27, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> "There are still two locked rooms to explore before we continue down the corridor," Bartleby suggests, and he goes to one of the, and tries the lock.




I assume you go for the closest, first in the corridor, door (just to know, it's on the opposite side of the current room).

The key seems to work properly for this door too, but the door itself was already unlocked. Do you want to open the door?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2014)

"Our secret caches of gold," Sulannus corrects. She goes into the corridor as well to see how Bartleby fares.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 27, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> The key seems to work properly for this door too, but the door itself was already unlocked. Do you want to open the door?




Yes.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 30, 2014)

The door creaks with a sinister sound, as if it has been a century since it was last opened, and a grim sight is revealed before you... Against the far wall straight in front of the door, at about 20ft from the entrance, a towering horrific bronze statue is standing on a slab of black stone. The statue depicts a skeletal figure wearing a cloak and carrying a scythe. Across the room six figures are standing motionless with a scythe each. In a matter of seconds, you undoubtedly identify them as undead, five of them being presumably former humans, while the last one is far more massive, with its head almost reaching the ceiling. They seem to turn and look at you, and yet they stay where they are...


----------



## wedgeski (Oct 31, 2014)

Rejik freezes, waiting for his blood to run cold, waiting for the sweat to bead on his forehead, for such has always been the effect these grisly atrocities of flesh have on him...but that doesn't happen. Far from it. Instead he feels a surge of fury at the sight of them, a rising swell of power, a burning conduit to his god...

_This is new_, he thinks.

The urge to raise up the necklace of mementos he keeps from his old life in the war, and through it smite these abominations, is almost too strong to resist. Instead he levels his weapon at the creatures and steps aside so the others can get a good look.


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 31, 2014)

"At least it's not more ghouls," Aeiyan comments cheerfully. "However, they see us but are not attacking, so we might be able to close and lock the door with no ill effect." 

He looks around at the rest. "That's not what we're here for, is it?" He reaches for his longbow, but remembers that he is still carrying a torch in one hand, so he instead draws one of his light hammers.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 31, 2014)

"Fine by me," says Bartleby, pulling the door shut.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2014)

"Well, wait," Sulannus complained. "They must have been set to guard something. What do you think we're here to do? Destroy the forces of darkness hanging over this place, and liberate the treasures of the Wolf Lord! We can't do that if we just close the door on every challenge."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 31, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> "Well, wait," Sulannus complained. "They must have been set to guard something. What do you think we're here to do? Destroy the forces of darkness hanging over this place, and liberate the treasures of the Wolf Lord! We can't do that if we just close the door on every challenge."




Bartleby smiles, pleased at Sulannus' response. He holds the door ajar and steps aside. "Ladies first."


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 31, 2014)

Indeed the undead did not attack you on sight, at least for now. They did seem to become immediately aware of you, as soon as you opened the door.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 2, 2014)

"How strange." says Tock, more with a sense of wonder than fear. "The bones of the dead, put to use as guardians... and I certainly would not like to have fought _that_ one before it's demise..." he says, raising his eyes to the giant undead. "Or after, now I think of it."

Tock slowly takes a few steps towards the undead, seeing if they make any sort of reaction or movement. If they begin to ready their weapons or advance on him, he will step back to his starting point.


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 3, 2014)

"Right behind you Tock..."

Rejik watches carefully, clenching and unclenching the fingers of his shield hand, ready to act at a moment's notice.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 3, 2014)

Assuming you're entering the room... we need Initiative checks


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 3, 2014)

Bartleby holds to the back, and is startled when the creatures move.

1d20+3=7.


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 3, 2014)

[OOC: Rejik Initiative: 1d20+1=12]


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 3, 2014)

[Aeiyan initiative: 1d20+3 -> [12,3] = (15): BBCode 1d20+3=15 ]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 3, 2014)

Tock's iniative 1d20+2 = 11

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4703568/


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2014)

*Swift, Halfling Thief*

Swift peeks around the legs of the larger party members to get a better look at the undead before him.  _"Hmm,"_ he thinks, _"maybe they won't notice Little me?"_

He takes a stealthy step to the left, and then another, watching to see if the undead seem to take any notice of him.

OOC:  Move Silently, Hide In Shadows when not moving.

initiative (1d20=6) +3 = 9 init.

1d20+7=14  Stealth Check


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 4, 2014)

[OOC: Warren LaFrance posted Swift's characteristics on 27 July 2014. There has not been an entry for this PC in the Group's Characters thread. 

Summary: 

PenelBaris Swift GoldClass 
N Lightfoot Halfling 
Level 1
Background: Criminal 

Abilities:
STR 8 (-1)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 13 (+1)
WIS 10 (0)
CHA 16 (+3)

Size S
Speed 25 
AC 14
Init +3
Hit Points 9
Hit Dice: 1d8

MBA (Shortsword) +5; 1d6 + 3 piercing 
RBA (Shortbow)   +5; 1d6 + 3 piercing

Proficiencies: Light Armor, simple weapons, hand crossbows, rapiers, Shortswords, Thieves' Tools, Playing Cards, Carpenter's Tools 
Saves: DEX, INT 
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Deception +5, Investigation +3, Performance +5, Sleight of Hand +5, Stealth +7 
Languages: Common, Halfling  ]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 5, 2014)

[sblock=swift's future (ooc)]







Leif said:


> I still do't know what Swift's ability scores are, so this init. is not adjusted for his dex. but presumably he gets some bonus, right?






tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: Warren LaFrance posted Swift's characteristics on 27 July 2014. There has not been an entry for this PC in the Group's Characters thread.




So Leif, welcome. If you're taking over Warren LaFrance's character, that's great, but (this is my opinion only, and we'd need DM approval) as far as I'm concerned, we've not interacted with this Swift in any meaningful way -- I'd suggest you should be able to make whatever character you want; I'd want a player who's excited about the game, and there are many ways that a new character could be made to fit. 

In any case, welcome.
[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 5, 2014)

[Swift has +3 Dex, so Init = 9]

As soon as you start entering the room, the undead guardians activate themselves with hostility towards you, but they appear fairly slow to act. They look tough but stiff in their movements.

Round 1 - Initiative:

15 - Aeiyan
12 - Rejik
11 - Tock
9 - Swift
7 - Bartleby
3 - Undead (5+1)

Let's wait for [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] to roll initiative, then let's go!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2014)

Sulannus is a bit late to stop anyone from just going in, but she's completely ready for the consequences therof!

[roll0]


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2014)

*OOC, Swift, Halfling Rogue*

[sblock=for Kobold Stew]
I appreciate what you said about re-doing or even replacing Swift with a new character, but, honestly, I'm definitely not a stranger to taking over an existing character on ENWorld.  I will make Swift my own through what he thinks, says, and does.  The game stats are just a framework for the roleplaying, anyway.  But I really do want to express my thanks for your reaching out and wanting to make my joining the game easy and pleasant.  However, truthfully, sometimes I prefer to take over a character that's already rolled up so I don't have to deal with it.  Anyway, it's all good!
[/sblock]

[sblock=for tuxgeo]
Thanks a bunch for finding and posting the stats and sheet for Swift for me!  I'll take that and get an RG post up for him.  DONE!!  Thanks, again!
[/sblock]

OOC:  I wonder if there is an error on Swift's sheet, because it lists his MBA and RBA as having the same bonus, +5, and yet his Str gives him a -1 mod, and his Dex gives him a +3 mod.  Seems odd, that.  Or is it perhaps because the Short Sword is a light weapon and Swift has that feat that allows dex to substitute for str with light melee weapons?  I used to know what that feat was called...


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 6, 2014)

Leif said:


> . . .
> I wonder if there is an error on Swift's sheet, because it lists his MBA and RBA as having the same bonus, +5, and yet his Str gives him a -1 mod, and his Dex gives him a +3 mod.  Seems odd, that.  Or is it perhaps because the Short Sword is a light weapon and Swift has that feat that allows dex to substitute for str with light melee weapons?  I used to know what that feat was called...




[OOC: In 4E, the "Melee Training" feat gives the use of any other Ability instead of STR for that; but in 5E, the use of "Finesse" weapons (of which the Short Sword is one) accomplishes nearly the same thing: you get to use your choice of DEX or STR for both attack rolls and damage rolls.]


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2014)

OOC:  Yeah, you're right, of course, tuxgeo, I was having a brain cramp.  Pretty soon I'll have to start calling those "Senior Moments!"  

OOC:  In 3.5/Pathfinder Dex can be used in place of Str for "light" weapons, of which short sword, dagger, and rapier are three.  [Or, at least rapier shares this property, even if it isn't, strictly speaking, a light weapon.]  But I didn't know that about the Melee Training feat for 4E.

OOC:  So, I guess the upshot of all this is that Swift doesn't have to spend a feat to apply his Dex bonus to his short sword, right?


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 6, 2014)

So the battle begins... [As a start, assume the undead are evenly spread around the room. Some of you is already inside the room, but anyway you all act before the monsters, so you are free to take any position desired.]

Round 1 - Initiative:

24 - Sulannus
15 - Aeiyan
12 - Rejik
11 - Tock
9 - Swift
7 - Bartleby
3 - Undead (5+1)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 6, 2014)

Leif said:


> So, I guess the upshot of all this is that Swift doesn't have to spend a feat to apply his Dex bonus to his short sword, right?




Right.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2014)

Sulannus steps in, getting the best angle she can get without getting too close...and unleashes a spray of flames from her hands to purify the walking dead and lay them to rest! Discretion being the better part of valor, she then scooted back out so that her worthy min...er...companions could battle them hand to hand.

(Move somewhere she can hit as many undead as possible, without being adjacent to any of them, then Burning Hands, then move back out.)
[roll0] damage.


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 11, 2014)

Aeiyan throws the light hammer he is holding, aiming through the doorway at the largest undead. He then draws his other light hammer. 
1d20+3=14, 1d4+2=5

"What manner of undead are these?" he asks of nobody in particular.


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2014)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*

OOC:  Do the undead seem to be taking notice of Swift?  [14 Stealth check in post # 643]


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 11, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Sulannus steps in, getting the best angle she can get without getting too close...and unleashes a spray of flames from her hands to purify the walking dead and lay them to rest! Discretion being the better part of valor, she then scooted back out so that her worthy min...er...companions could battle them hand to hand.
> 
> (Move somewhere she can hit as many undead as possible, without being adjacent to any of them, then Burning Hands, then move back out.)
> [roll0] damage.




Two of the human-sized undead are engulfed by Sulannus' flames. Their bodies burn and part of the flesh falls off, clearly damaging the creatures, which nevertheless keep advancing as if feeling no pain whatsoever.



tuxgeo said:


> Aeiyan throws the light hammer he is holding, aiming through the doorway at the largest undead. He then draws his other light hammer.
> 1d20+3=14, 1d4+2=5




Aeiyan's hammer smashes the giant undead's face from the distance, cracking away one of its tusks and leaving a visible dent to the jaw. The creature doesn't blink.



Leif said:


> OOC:  Do the undead seem to be taking notice of Swift?  [14 Stealth check in post # 643]




At least you don't get the feeling that they are specifically aware of you, although it's hard to say for sure in the heat of the moment.


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 12, 2014)

Rejik pulls out a necklace from beneath his chain coif. The simple leather cord strings together a seemingly random assemblage of trinkets -- bent coins, cracked medallions, burned and tarnished rings -- but as he holds it out towards the undead, they begin to gleam with light as if newly-forged.

"The line is drawn, demon!" he shouts. "Your retreat is sounded!"

[OOC: What the hell, we're here to play! Rejik moves into position such that all the undead are within 30 feet of him, and invokes Turn Undead with a save DC of 13.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 12, 2014)

At the sound of Rejik's invocation, a faint flash of holy light glides past the undead creatures, which seem to slow down for an instant. Two of them are stopped from advancing and show the intention to retreat, but the other three (including the large one) shake it off and continue their fight.


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 12, 2014)

Rejik slips the necklace back under his chainmail and quirks one eyebrow at the heavens. "Really? Just those two?" he mutters under his breath, and shifts to a combat stance, ready for the next attack.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 12, 2014)

"Good strike, Aeiyan, now I will finish this one!" cries Tock as he rushes the large skeleton, readying his halberd for an overarm swing at his foe, using the momentum of the charge to put his weight behind it.

[OOC: using Action Surge to gain an additional action for 2x attacks]

2x Attack 1d20+5, damage 1d10+3 = attack 6, damage 10 / attack 12, damage 12

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4714679/

...I was hoping that would be a bit more impressive.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 13, 2014)

Bartleby is astounded at the reluctance of his colleagues to engage with the foes that moments before they were so brave to face. He grunts his disapproval, but says nothing. Assuming he can make his way though the crowded door, he will attack the closest one that is wounded.

(1d20+5=13; damage if successful 1d6+3=6)


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2014)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*

Swift is slinking through the shadows, hoping to maneuver into position for a sneak attack.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 13, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> "Good strike, Aeiyan, now I will finish this one!" cries Tock as he rushes the large skeleton, readying his halberd for an overarm swing at his foe, using the momentum of the charge to put his weight behind it.






Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby is astounded at the reluctance of his colleagues to engage with the foes that moments before they were so brave to face. He grunts his disapproval, but says nothing. Assuming he can make his way though the crowded door, he will attack the closest one that is wounded.




One of Tock's strike pierces the dead flesh of the largest undead, leaving a gaping wound that would have killed most humans. Instead, it just gives you the feeling that it's going to take a lot more strikes to drop this rotten mountain.

Bartleby targets the closest undead to the door, which is one of the medium-sized ones, and significantly damages it, but not quite enough to completely destroy it.


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 13, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby is astounded at the reluctance of his colleagues to engage with the foes that moments before they were so brave to face. He grunts his disapproval, but says nothing. Assuming he can make his way though the crowded door, he will attack the closest one that is wounded. . . .




Aeiyan is dismayed that his companions aren't applying positional tactics. He says, "I guess a frontal assault is as good a choice as any."

He looks toward the tactician, Rejik, for guidance.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 15, 2014)

Leif said:


> Swift is slinking through the shadows, hoping to maneuver into position for a sneak attack.




[You can still act this round. If you want to try a sneak attack, let's say you can make a Dexterity(Stealth) check to sneak out from behind your allies and attack immediately, and if you succeed then it's a sneak attack, otherwise normal.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 17, 2014)

The three advancing undead attack your party fearlessly but unorganized... 

The two human-like swing their scythes at Sulannus and Bartleby. Their wicked weapon are scary but slow, and the elven wizard barely manages to dodge the blow... not quite so the dwarf druid, whose armor fails at covering him from the swing. The scythe finds an opening in the armor and the blade cuts the flesh painfully, but still stops at a fraction of an inch from any vital spots [6 damage]

[sorry for the goofy explanation... it just means Bartleby got a critical hit, but the damage roll itself wasn't that much]

In the meantime the ogre-like undead plunges straight against Tock and swings his larger scythe powerfully... squarely hitting the warforged in the flank [9 damage].

At the same time the last three undead turn around and flee towards the corners of the room. But then a weird sound is heard, something between a muffled gong or drum beat. It comes from the giant grim statue at the edge of the room and lasts but an instant, but immediately after that, the two cowering undead straighten up, grip their scythes up, and turn back towards your party once again!

Round 2 - Initiative:

24 - Sulannus << we are here
15 - Aeiyan
12 - Rejik
11 - Tock
9 - Swift
7 - Bartleby
3 - Undead (5, two of which damaged)
3 - Giant Undead (somewhat damaged)


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2014)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue 1*

OOC:  I'll make the dex check as requested, but it occurs to me since we are battling zombies that undead are not ordinarily subject to sneak attack damage, at least in most games.

Swift does a quick gut check, decides he might as well die here, and moves to attack.

[roll0]

[roll1]
[roll2]


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 18, 2014)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I'll make the dex check as requested, but it occurs to me since we are battling zombies that undead are not ordinarily subject to sneak attack damage, at least in most games.




They are not immune in 5e, at least not last time I checked... 

Furthermore, I forgot that if you attack one of the undead which is already in melee with one of your allies, you don't even need to have advantage in order to sneak attack it! So you didn't really need to roll that Dex check.

OTOH, no need to roll the additional sneak attack damage either this time - you strike the nearest one which was already heavily damaged by your allies 

Updating with the results of Leif's "buffered" action:

Round 2 - Initiative:

24 - Sulannus << we are here
15 - Aeiyan
12 - Rejik
11 - Tock
9 - Swift
7 - Bartleby
3 - Undead (4, one of which damaged)
3 - Giant Undead (somewhat damaged)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2014)

(OOC - How many baddies can Su get with another Burning Hands from where she is? Bearing in mind that she can freely include a party member in it if need be)


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 18, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - How many baddies can Su get with another Burning Hands from where she is? Bearing in mind that she can freely include a party member in it if need be)




[I think at this moment 3 undead have run off to the corners of the room, while the others are near the entrance but one of them is already dead (meaning, again). They are quite spread so let's say your best chance in this round is to catch the ogre undead + the other (already damaged) human undead.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 21, 2014)

[OOC: I'm not sure if Sulannus has cast Burning Hands this round, because she might have factored her paucity of targets into a decision to do something else. Let me buffer Aeiyan's turn here.] 

Finding that he is holding his second light hammer, and that most of the potential targets are in partial cover behind the giant undead, Aeiyan throws his second hammer at the giant, then draws his scimitar. (He will advance into melee range next turn if the others in the room do not do a tactical withdrawal.) 

1d20+3;1d4+2 -> [5,3] = (8)
1d20+3;1d4+2 -> [1,2] = (3)
BBCode 1d20+3=8, 1d4+2=3

[Poor, but they can't all be gems.]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2014)

(OOC - Apologies, was mulling and the mull took longer than I intended. However, since the Big Guy is in the AOE...)

Sulannus mutters a curse, and unleashes another torrent of flame, bigger and hotter than before!

If the monster in front of her is destroyed, she takes advantage of the situation to get farther back still in hopes the others can block off the undead from further pursuit.

(Using my level 2 slot for another Hunk O Burnin' Love. [roll0] damage, Dex save for half.)


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 21, 2014)

Sulannus' flames engulf the two undead and Aeiyan's hammer actually manages to scathe the ogre corpse, still the two monsters are standing up, although the human-sized one barely...


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2014)

*Swift, halfling rogue 1*

Swift moves to the nearest still-animated zombie and attacks, presumably the same one he attacked last round?

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 22, 2014)

Leif said:


> Swift moves to the nearest still-animated zombie and attacks, presumably the same one he attacked last round?
> 
> [roll0]
> [roll1]




OoC: You need to roll also sneak attack damage!


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks, Mr. DM!

[roll0]

Yuck!  Hardly seems worth the trouble....


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 23, 2014)

Leif said:


> Thanks, Mr. DM!
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> Yuck!  Hardly seems worth the trouble....




[OoC: You never know...]

Swift's shortsword hisses with a metallic sound as it cuts through the dead flesh of the monster, then a soft "click" is heard from it... the undead monster turns around towards his attacker, but its lower half doesn't follow. The sword has chinked between two lifeless vertebrae and cut its spine in half, and the undead corpse splits and falls to the floor, losing the last bit of whatever unholy energy animated it.

Round 2 - Initiative:

24 - Sulannus 
15 - Aeiyan
12 - Rejik << we are here
11 - Tock
9 - Swift
7 - Bartleby
3 - Undead (3)
3 - Giant Undead (somewhat damaged)


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 25, 2014)

Rejik eyes the statue as if his disdain could inflict physical damage, then brings his warhammer to bear on the undead ogre (he thinks that's what it is, he hasn't seen an ogre before), whispering a prayer to Vraith on the downswing.

[OOC: Rejik uses his War Priest ability to get an extra swing during his Attack action:

To hit 1: 1d20+4=21; Damage: 1d8+2=7
To hit 2: 1d20+4=14; Damage: 1d8+2=5

]


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 25, 2014)

The massive zombie staggers under Rejik's blows, but isn't done yet!


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 28, 2014)

There's a worrying _clonk _noise and the tortured whine of straining springs as Tock is struck squarely by the giant Undead. The clock on his chestpiece stops all together for a brief moment, but he gathers his strength and the familiar ticking sound starts again.

Taken aback by the ferocity of his foe, he takes a guarded stance with his halberd - but suddenly sees a potential opening in the creature's defences as it is staggered by Rejik's strike. He moves in for a powerful thrusting attack beaneath the Undead's guard...

[OOC: Invisiblecastle.com seems to be down at the moment, would the DM mind rolling my attack/damage please? attack +5, damage 1d10+3]


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2014)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue1*

Swift attacks again, still using the sword found by the party.

[roll0]
[roll1]










*OOC:*


Built-In ENWorld die roller is working fine for me.  Syntax is:  (Roll=Descrption)xd20+y(/roll) where parentheses ( ) are replaced by brackets [ ].


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2014)

*Swift's sneak attack damage*

Almost forgot!

[roll0]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 29, 2014)

Bartleby swings with his scimitar against the tallest figure still standing.

(1d20+3; damage on a hit 1d6+3)

[Roll=Attack]1d20+3[/roll]
[Roll=Damage]1d6+3[/roll]









*OOC:*


I've not used the ENWorld roller before, and it's not clear to me how I've messed up. Any help, or DM intervention and rolling for me, would be appreciated.


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2014)

*OOC:*


Looks to me like you've got the syntax right.  The only thing I can think of that would have messed you up is if you made the post and saved it, and THEN went back and edited in the rolls.  You only get one shot per post to include dice and you can never alter the rolls or add new rolls to that post after you click SAVE the first time.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 29, 2014)

*OOC:*


Then, in the immortal words of Daffy duck, Let'th try that again... (at 00:30).







Bartleby swings with his scimitar against the tallest figure still standing.

(1d20+3; damage on a hit 1d6+3)

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 29, 2014)

*OOC:*


And "going advanced" seems to mess it up as well.... Number three (and last):







Bartleby swings with his scimitar against the tallest figure still standing.

(1d20+3; damage on a hit 1d6+3)

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 2, 2014)

The combined attack of Tock and Swift takes down the undead ogre, and the giant monster collapses to the ground, apparently defeated but... one second later, it gets back to its feet! Now it swings its scythe at Bartleby, but the dwarf's armor withstands the mighty blow.

The three previously turned zombies come back into the battle, each coming from a different direction to attack Sulannus , Rejik and Tock, but their attacks are slow and all of you manage at dodging them.

Round 3 - Initiative:

24 - Sulannus << we are here
15 - Aeiyan
12 - Rejik 
11 - Tock
9 - Swift
7 - Bartleby
3 - Undead (3)
3 - Giant Undead (near-death (again))


----------



## wedgeski (Dec 5, 2014)

[OOC: Out of turn here, but is it possible for Rejik to judge how "healed" the undead ogre is, once it gets back to its feet?]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2014)

(Mewp...how many zombies are in melee range of Su? If it's just one I'll try Shocking Grasp and moving back. If it's more than one, I may have to blow another Burning Hands... Hm, I'd better go back and check spell slots too. Hee.)


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 5, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> [OOC: Out of turn here, but is it possible for Rejik to judge how "healed" the undead ogre is, once it gets back to its feet?]




Well, the easiest way would be to say that "it should be already dead", except that being an undead creature, that was true all the time  So let's say that it looks as close to (final) death as it could be. It doesn't seem to you like it was "healed" of previous injuries, just that it keeps going.



Shayuri said:


> (Mewp...how many zombies are in melee range of Su? If it's just one I'll try Shocking Grasp and moving back. If it's more than one, I may have to blow another Burning Hands... Hm, I'd better go back and check spell slots too. Hee.)




At the moment I'd say you are in melee with _one_ zombie.


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2014)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*

Swift will again thrust his short sword into the huge undead's back.

[roll0]
[roll=damage]2d6+6[/roll]

*Damage rolled is alreadt doubled.


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2014)

*Swift's Damage*

[roll0]

Hopefully this will be right now....


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 6, 2014)

Leif said:


> Swift will again thrust his short sword into the huge undead's back.




[Buffered...  ]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2014)

(OOC - DOH...Su doesn't have Shocking Grasp. That's a tactic I didn't catch onto until later I guess. Ah well!)

Unable to back away without risking retaliation, and unwilling to spend too much magic energy so quickly, Sulannus does a thing that might surprise the onlookers; she draws a nasty little dagger of gleaming silver blade and ornate inscription. It looks like it might be a purely ornamental weapon, but when she whirls and thrusts it at the skull of the creature before her, its blade cuts as well as any. 

[roll0] to hit for [roll1] damage.


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 7, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Unable to back away without risking retaliation, and unwilling to spend too much magic energy so quickly, Sulannus does a thing that might surprise the onlookers; she draws a nasty little dagger of gleaming silver blade and ornate inscription. It looks like it might be a purely ornamental weapon, but when she whirls and thrusts it at the skull of the creature before her, its blade cuts as well as any.




The slash cuts into the undead a wound that doesn't bleed but makes it stagger a bit.


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 7, 2014)

Aeiyan readies an action: 
If and when the large undead falls again, Aeiyan will hit it with the torch he is holding (effectively the same as a club, with which he has proficiency). 
1d20+3;1d4+2
[roll0] [roll=(fire?) damage]

[OOC: This should be right: his STR bonus is +2, his proficiency bonus is +2 for the attack roll.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 7, 2014)

[OOC: Dang it! I left off the closing tag on the damage roll. This will get better with practice. . . .]

[roll=(fire?) damage]1d4+2[/roll]


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 7, 2014)

[OOC: "Alrighty-then" maybe the inclusion of parentheses in the descriptor threw it off.] Try again: 

[roll0]


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 7, 2014)

[OOC: And . . . going for a fourth post in a row.]
[roll0]

[Aeiyan's "Path of the Colossus Slayer" benefit is 1d6 extra damage to a creature if he hits the same one before the end of his next turn after damaging it with a weapon attack. Since he did hit the giant undead with a thrown hammer last turn, that benefit applies to this turn. His readied attack is left-handed this turn using his held torch, since he holds his scimitar in his right hand; but that should be OK.]


----------



## wedgeski (Dec 8, 2014)

[OOC: If Rejik moves to the statue that affected his Turn Undead, would he attract any opportunity attacks?]


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 8, 2014)

[OOC: . . . and, too late for my combat post: InvisibleCastle is back up again! (as of Monday, Dec. 8, 2014)]


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 9, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> Aeiyan readies an action:




Aeiyan ready to strike at the giant undead...



wedgeski said:


> [OOC: If Rejik moves to the statue that affected his Turn Undead, would he attract any opportunity attacks?]




Only from the undead you are in melee against, the others are further away.

Round 3 - Initiative:

24 - Sulannus 
15 - Aeiyan (ready to strike the giant undead with torch)
12 - Rejik << we are here
11 - Tock
9 - Swift (buffered sneak attack at the giant undead)
7 - Bartleby
3 - Undead (3, one injured)
3 - Giant Undead (near-death (again))


----------



## wedgeski (Dec 9, 2014)

Rejik grits his teeth and decides to do something about that statue. Defending himself against the undead ogre as best he can, he rushes to the other side of the room and slams his warhammer down on the statue's weakest spot.

[OOC: Rejik accepts the opportunity attack from the ogre and attacks the statue:

[roll0]
[roll1]

]


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2014)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*









*OOC:*


 I think this was Swift's superfluous extra move, so please disregard.  Thanks.















*OOC:*


If he can sneak attack again, he will do so, if not he'll just make a regular attack.  Rolling regular attack, please add sneak attack bonus if applicable.







[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Dec 9, 2014)

"Rejik! What are you doing?" cries Tock, seeing his companion recklessly disengaging from their foe. As the creature takes an opportunistic strike at his ally, Tock makes use of the diversion to attempt a crippling blow against the undead. He's too distracted by his concern for Rejik, however, and his blade doesn't find it's mark, passing harmlessly between two gigantic ribs.

Attack 1d20+5, damage 1d10+3 = attack 8, damage 12

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4736096/

His attack failed, Tock glances over to Rejik, then back to the undead towering over him. He thinks for a brief moment, but his friend takes precedence over Tock's own safety. He runs over to where Rejik is, so that he can defend him while he is occupied with the statue.

[OOC: Attack action, followed by a move action to follow Rejik, hoping the ogre skeleton has used up his opportunity attack already]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 9, 2014)

Bartleby attacks the big one, assuming it's still standing.  If not, one of the others.

He swings his scimitar deftly.

1d20+5=23; assuming that's a hit 1d6+3 damage=4.


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 9, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> "Rejik! What are you doing?" cries Tock, seeing his companion recklessly disengaging from their foe. As the creature takes an opportunistic strike at his ally, Tock makes use of the diversion to attempt a crippling blow against the undead. He's too distracted by his concern for Rejik, however, and his blade doesn't find it's mark, passing harmlessly between two gigantic ribs.
> 
> Attack 1d20+5, damage 1d10+3 = attack 8, damage 12
> 
> ...




[OOC: That attack roll of 8 might actually hit: Aeiyan's attack roll of _8 in my post from last round_ did _hit_.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 11, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> Rejik grits his teeth and decides to do something about that statue. Defending himself against the undead ogre as best he can, he rushes to the other side of the room and slams his warhammer down on the statue's weakest spot.




Rejik plunges towards the grim statue and his warhammer makes a huge dent against it. But a second later the Cleric feels a stinging pain in his back... the undead ogre managed to get a slice against him as he rushed by [9 points of damage].



Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If he can sneak attack again, he will do so, if not he'll just make a regular attack.  Rolling regular attack, please add sneak attack bonus if applicable.




[OoC: I used your previously rolled and buffered result, since it's more favorable]

As the ogre turns away to catch Rejik, Leif's precise strike powerfully impales the undead's skull, exiting the other side through the forehead. The undead monster collapses to the ground in a pool of long-expired gray matter.

[OoC: [MENTION=6749529]Jimmy Disco T[/MENTION] and [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], since the undead ogre is already dead, you have the right to change your actions, but if you want you can keep your (good enough) attack rolls and just redirect them to another target.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 11, 2014)

[OOC: I'm guessing that the fall of the giant undead triggers Aeiyan's readied action. If so, then: ]

_"Now stay down!"_ Aeiyan commands at the form of the unhearing (former) creature, then lifts the torch back up to shed its usual broad illumination once again.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Dec 11, 2014)

[If the sneak attack was from Swift then it would occur after Tock's action I think? I didn't expect an attack roll of 8 to hit and described it accordingly... I'm happy to leave it as a miss (as the ogre will be slain by Swift regardless) and leave my turn as-is so as not to interfere too much with the narrative]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 11, 2014)

(OOC: Bartleby shifts his attack to the wounded undead, moving to do so if necessary.)


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 12, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> [If the sneak attack was from Swift then it would occur after Tock's action I think? I didn't expect an attack roll of 8 to hit and described it accordingly... I'm happy to leave it as a miss (as the ogre will be slain by Swift regardless) and leave my turn as-is so as not to interfere too much with the narrative]




[OoC: It's not a miss, zombies are slow.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 14, 2014)

[OOC: Two days later: Did I miss a turn here? Now that Aeiyan, Rejik, Tock, and Bartleby have had their turns, the undead get to go next, right? Aeiyan's attack was readied, to strike if the giant undead fell (which it did); and Kobold Stew initially described Bartleby's attack as being either against the giant undead if it was still standing (by then, it wasn't), or else against one of the other undead.]


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 14, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: Two days later: Did I miss a turn here? Now that Aeiyan, Rejik, Tock, and Bartleby have had their turns, the undead get to go next, right? Aeiyan's attack was readied, to strike if the giant undead fell (which it did); and Kobold Stew initially described Bartleby's attack as being either against the giant undead if it was still standing (by then, it wasn't), or else against one of the other undead.]




Ah... I think I made some mistake there, between your readied action and Leif's two different declared actions this turn... 

If I understood right, Aieyan wanted to give some sort of coup de grace to the ogre zombie when it fell, or at least take an extra attack at it. I was not actually sure how to handle this (if you take a look at zombie's special abilities in Basic, you'll know what I mean), but it turned out your attack was not really necessary after Leif's strike.

But then I should have actually resolved Tock's action before Leif's and now I was mistakenly waiting for [MENTION=6749529]Jimmy Disco T[/MENTION] to declare his new action. I think Tock can get a new turn now, and then I can resolve Bartleby's action as well.


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 14, 2014)

[OOC: OK, I didn't look at the final Playtest Bestiary PDF to see what zombies do, so I had Aeiyan make a blind guess about the situation. 
He's just not very good at guessing! Aeiyan's (mistaken) guess was that the undead were like Trolls: if hit by _Fire_ when down, they don't get up again. That's why he used the torch as a weapon.]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 14, 2014)

[OOC: FWIW, I loved the wrong guess -- it made complete sense in character for a guy who's never encountered these things before, and it made for a great moment. Besides, in this game, who knows what rules apply?


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2014)

*OOC:*


Sorry about my part in adding to the confusion.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Dec 15, 2014)

[Tock will take up a defensive position near Rejik as he attempts to destroy the statue (using Disengage action if needed to avoid attacks), so that any Undead will need to get past him first if they want to engage Rejik. If I have an action remaining, I'll ready a Shove action to move any Undead that approach near Rejik or the statue back 5ft.]

STR (Athletics) check for Shove if needed: 1d20+5 = 23

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4741519/


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 17, 2014)

[OoC: You have all managed to deal at least some damage to the remaining undead, which are now at least partially damaged]

The remaining zombies don't display a sign of change in behaviour, and keep attacking you in unorganized fashion. One undead is engaged in melee with Sulannus , and another with Bartleby, while the last one follows Rejik  andTock near the statue. _None_ of their attacks manages to harm any of you tho.

Round 4 - Initiative:

24 - Sulannus << we are here
15 - Aeiyan
12 - Rejik 
11 - Tock
9 - Swift
7 - Bartleby
3 - Undead (3, all injured)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2014)

Unwilling to expend more magic than she already has so far, Sulannus presses her attack with her dagger, trying to cut off a head or arm, or otherwise do some actual damage to this creature!

[roll0] to hit, for [roll1] damage!

(Mental note - Get Shocking Grasp cantrip. Like...really soon. )


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 20, 2014)

Sulannus's blade cuts a nasty rip into the dead flesh of the monster, a would that would kill most (alive) humans, but doesn't make the undead feel any pain. The zombie is clearly damaged either way, but it really looks like to disable these monsters you are going to need to chop them down.

Round 4 - Initiative:

24 - Sulannus 
15 - Aeiyan<< we are here
12 - Rejik
11 - Tock
9 - Swift
7 - Bartleby
3 - Undead (3, all injured)


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 20, 2014)

Aeiyan swings his scimitar at the same undead that Sulannus attacked. *"Focus damage to drop them,"* he adds.

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 21, 2014)

Aeiyan's quasi-critical hit chops the zombie's hand off! It's a pity that it just isn't the same hand with which the undead is holding his scythe. The monster doesn't seem to care.


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 23, 2014)

_[OOC: Do I get to be sardonic here? I do, don't I?]_ 

*"Well, that was special,"* Aeiyan denounces. *"Only the hand? I was trying for the whole 'Your arm's off!' schtick."*


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 23, 2014)

[OoC: Here's the current status. I was hoping to complete the battle before Xmas but later today we have to leave and we'll be away for a few days. I might check ENW from my phone, but not sure if I will post any update until the end of the week. Happy festivities to all!]

Round 4 - Initiative:

24 - Sulannus 
15 - Aeiyan
12 - Rejik << we are here
11 - Tock
9 - Swift
7 - Bartleby
3 - Undead (3, all injured)


----------



## wedgeski (Dec 23, 2014)

"Thanks for watching my back, Tock! I'll be right with you!"

Rejik drops his shield to his feet, grabs his warhammer in both hands, and with all the strength he can muster, heaves it in a massive arc at the statue, hoping to smash it into pieces.

[OOC: Rejik attacks the statue one more time.

[roll0]
[roll1]

IF his first attack does not visibly crack the damn thing into pieces, he will use _War Priest_ to have another strike:

[roll2]
[roll3]

Whatever happens with the statue, he will then recover his shield (not sure about the action economy of that), and stand with Tock, ready to re-engage the undead next round.

]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Dec 23, 2014)

With Rejik facing the enemy and able to defend himself once more, Tock nods briefly at his colleague before launching a charging strike at the Undead that Aeyian is engaged with, paying attention to his instruction to focus attacks.

[Attack 1d20+5, damage 1d10+3 = attack 21, damage 12]

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4744540/


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 4, 2015)

Rejik continues to smash the statue into pieces. It seems trivial to hit it, but in order to destroy it completely it seems it's going to take quite a long time...

In the meantime, Tock's powerful blow literally split one zombie in two pieces! There are now only 2 undead left in the fight.

Round 4 - Initiative:

24 - Sulannus
15 - Aeiyan
12 - Rejik
11 - Tock
9 - Swift << we are here
7 - Bartleby
3 - Undead (2, both injured)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 4, 2015)

(when it is his turn) Bartleby sizes up the undead creature in front of him and skates with his scimitar.

[roll0] to hit
if successful [roll] 1d6+3[/roll] damage. (IC is down).


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 4, 2015)

rerolling damage, which didn't come through: [roll0]


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2015)

*Swift*

Swift attacks a zombie:
[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 6, 2015)

The battle continues with Bartleby and Swift coordinating their attacks easily against one of the last zombies, which is getting slashed more and more.

 [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]... roll also sneak attack damage!


----------



## Leif (Jan 6, 2015)

Sneak attack damage

[roll0]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 8, 2015)

Swift  cuts open the zombie's front, rotten interiors falling out, the undead staggers and drops to its knees. It should be dead for good, but instead he unleashes an unexpected swing with its scythe that catches Swift  unprepared! (6 damage)

The other zombie targets Tock but the warforged blocks the attack with his halberd.

Round 5 - Initiative:

24 - Sulannus << we are here
15 - Aeiyan
12 - Rejik
11 - Tock
9 - Swift 
7 - Bartleby
3 - Undead (2, one injured, one near-death)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2015)

(OOC - I can't remember if Sulannus is still stuck in melee, but...eh, I'll roll with it, sorry for the delay!)

Sulannus darts in with her dagger again and tries to finish off the zombie that's nearly dead!

[roll0] to hit for [roll1]

(If the zombie dies and she is not at risk of attack, she will then back off to get some distance from the last one)


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 14, 2015)

Aeiyan uses his scimitar to assail an undead -- specifically, the one Sulannus attacked if it doesn't fall from her attack, but otherwise the remaining one. 

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 15, 2015)

Rejik, tired of smashing statues, looks around for more immediate dangers...

[OOC: If any targets remain after Sulannus and Aeiyan's actions, Rejik will step in and try and finish them off with a normal attack:

[roll0]
[roll1]

]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 15, 2015)

[OOC: _Whole lotta' flailin' goin' on_: Both Aeiyan and Rejik rolled 1s with their damage dice this time. (No, I don't really have a point, here.)]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jan 15, 2015)

Tock moves in and makes a strike at any remaining zombies.

Attack 1d20+5, damage 1d10+3 = attack 20, damage 4

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4750756/

(...and Tock joins the 'roll 1 for damage' brigade)


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 16, 2015)

As the whole party concentrates the assaults against the two remaining zombies, the undead monsters finally succumb... but it takes you a deal lot of effort to destroy them for good! You literally have to chop them down to pieces to make them stop fighting and moving. As the dust settles, the room falls silent for a few seconds, as the floor is scattered with assorted limbs and pounds of dead flesh.

[OoC: I've speed up things a little bit since this fight was probably getting boring to you all, technically one of the zombies would still be "alive" at this point, but I don't think it makes much difference. 

Just OOC you might be interested in knowing that while these 5e zombies were very easy to hit, their special ability worked tremendously... when reduced to 0hp or less, they get a ST to "stay at 1hp" and so many times they made this save. It's a bit hard to describe this ability, since with zombies it's not that easy to think of HP damage in terms other than physical damage (they don't get tired or demoralized), so when taking damage esp. from slashing weapons it's automatic for me to just say they get injured. Then they make their ST and keep fighting...]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 16, 2015)

*"And . . . that's it. I think. Maybe,"* Aeiyan concludes. 

He looks around for a broom. He realizes there wouldn't be one there. 
He starts reaching down with the tip of his scimitar and trying to flip pieces of fallen zombie flesh out of the way toward an unused wall. 

*"So, does that statue have any value or significance left?"*

He leaves the matter of mentioning who got wounded and who needs a rest up to the judgment of the others.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 16, 2015)

Bartleby cleans of his scimitar, and slides it into its sheath. The black gummy substance doesn't wipe away cleanly like blood. 

when he's done that, he begs to search the room.


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2015)

Swift, not being much of one for sweeping or cleaning, especially of formerly undead body parts, cleans his own weapon and the helps Bartleby search


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 17, 2015)

Everything seems to remain quiet after the battle, so you take your time and search the room thoroughly. You don't actually find any valuables here, although the onholy statue itself - while made of inexpensive metal - might probably be worth a few hundreds to a collector with a dubious taste. Or would have been, if you didn't damage it quite a bit. You console yourself with the thought that with its size and weight, you would have made quite a hilarious entrance if you brought it to town anyway. [You can study the statue further if you want, but so far I assumed you preferred not to touch it]

You also take a look at what is left of the zombies, and among their remains you find another silver pendant with a scythe-looking shape, similar to the ones you found in the ghoul's quarters, but this is definitely bigger and more solid. On the back side, it seems to have a pattern of studs.

Besides the door you came in through, there is only another, on the west wall. This door is made of solid brass and has three embedded locks.


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2015)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue 1*

Can Swift tell without touching the door whether the bolts for any/all of the locks are in the 'locked' position?  If he can, he will carefully study the door to see if it is locked.  If he cannot, he will try to slide his dagger blade between the door and the jamb, and move it up/down to see if it hits the bolt of any of the locks.

If Swift determines that the door is locked by either of these methods, then he will attempt to pick the lock.

If Swift cannot see the bolts of the locks and his dagger will not fit between the door and its jamb, then he will try to open the door to see if it is locked, and if it is locked, then he will try to pick the lock.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 17, 2015)

Bartleby also approaches the door and offers what assistance he can.

(OOC: helping, so that Swift has advantage on the check).


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 18, 2015)

Leif said:


> Can Swift tell without touching the door whether the bolts for any/all of the locks are in the 'locked' position?  If he can, he will carefully study the door to see if it is locked.  If he cannot, he will try to slide his dagger blade between the door and the jamb, and move it up/down to see if it hits the bolt of any of the locks.
> 
> If Swift determines that the door is locked by either of these methods, then he will attempt to pick the lock.
> 
> If Swift cannot see the bolts of the locks and his dagger will not fit between the door and its jamb, then he will try to open the door to see if it is locked, and if it is locked, then he will try to pick the lock.






Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby also approaches the door and offers what assistance he can.
> 
> (OOC: helping, so that Swift has advantage on the check).




All three locks are in fact locked.

You are both proficient in using Thieves' Tools, but it won't be easy to help each other on the actual manual operations. 

Before touching anything, you take some time to study the mechanisms together. This requires an Int check and a Wis. Here you do help each other:

- Bartleby grants advantage to Swift who makes the Int check + proficiency bonus
- Swift grants advantage to Bartleby who makes the Wis check + proficiency bonus

[OoC: this way, the one with the better score makes that roll]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 18, 2015)

[sblock=OOC] Bartleby makes a wisdom check with advantage
1d20 (adv) +3 (wis) = 15 (+2 for proficiency in Thieves' tools? = 17)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2015)

Sulannus takes the strange amulet and turns it over in her hands, frowning. Similar in design as the other, but heavier and sturdier...and what were these little lumps?

A suspicion tickles in the back of her head. The object reminds her of something she's seen before. An icon in the shape of a sun, with subtle carvings on it that matched the indentations in what looked like a wall, but was actually one of the three vault doors to the catacombs of her House. This was cruder by far, but might it be similar?

She drifts up to the door as Bartleby and Swift confer, and holds the amulet up to the locks, to see if it might fit into each one in turn.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 18, 2015)

Having finished flipping as many pieces of zombie flesh out of the middle of the room as he conveniently can, Aeiyan turns to cleaning his scimitar. 

He looks over at Rejik and asks, "How are you holding up? Do we need to take a break so you can patch that wound?"

[OOC: With the slow progress of the game, I have lost track of how many rests the party has taken, and who has how many hit points remaining. Our PCs are at 2nd level now, IIRC.]


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2015)

Li Shenron said:


> All three locks are in fact locked.
> - Bartleby grants advantage to Swift who makes the Int check + proficiency bonus




[roll0] Likewise, +2 for proficiency w/ thieves tools = 16?


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jan 19, 2015)

Tock watches with some fascination as Bartleby and Swift prod and pry at the locks with a variety of strange looking tools.

"Those creatures just wouldn't stop, would they...? I hope not all of our foes will be so stubborn."

He takes a few steps closer to the door, limping ever so slightly and leaving a noticeable trail of the strange viscous liquid that passes for his blood. There's a barely audible whine of strained metal as he looks down with some concern at the damage the gigantic ogre-zombie has done to him. No matter, he's still standing... for the moment.

"Some sort of mechanism perhaps?" he asks. "I'm afraid my skills lie elsewhere. But it seems that we have not one, but two pairs of skilled hands in our group... I am sure you will make quick work of it."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 19, 2015)

Bartleby turns, and says "Thanks, Tock" as he smiles to himself as the clockwork creature before him claims an in expertise in mechanisms. But then again, what does he truly know of tendons and ligaments, except where best they are cut? 

It is only then that he notices the extent to which Tock is injured. "Do you need any assistance, or healing?" he asks.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 20, 2015)

With careful scrutiny, Swift is capable of figuring out the logic behind the door mechanisms, and can proceed with confidence in lockpicking [OoC: make now a Dex(Thieves' Tools) check _with advantage_: only one person at a time can manually operate to unlock this door, but your preliminary successful Int check* grants you advantage anyway to this next check].

Bartleby attentive supervision and fine sense of smell (the Wis check*) proved also useful to notice the presence of a poisonous substance on the internal gears. There is probably a delivery mechanism for this poison, but Swift is now aware of this and is likely able to avoid being subject to it.

*yes, both benefit from Thieves' Tools proficiency



Shayuri said:


> Sulannus takes the strange amulet and turns it over in her hands, frowning. Similar in design as the other, but heavier and sturdier...and what were these little lumps?
> 
> A suspicion tickles in the back of her head. The object reminds her of something she's seen before. An icon in the shape of a sun, with subtle carvings on it that matched the indentations in what looked like a wall, but was actually one of the three vault doors to the catacombs of her House. This was cruder by far, but might it be similar?
> 
> She drifts up to the door as Bartleby and Swift confer, and holds the amulet up to the locks, to see if it might fit into each one in turn.




The door locks clearly look to employ a completely different mechanism, but you do get the distinct feeling that the amulet is itself a key of some sort. Just not for this door.



tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: With the slow progress of the game, I have lost track of how many rests the party has taken, and who has how many hit points remaining. Our PCs are at 2nd level now, IIRC.]




[OoC: I think your last rest was after the fight with the ghouls, and since you also levelled up at that point, we basically 'refreshed' all resources as if you had a long rest. Should everyone check how many HP they have left?]


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2015)

*Swift*

OOC:  So that's +2 for his proficiency and +2 more for advantage, right?  Let me know if that's incorrect.

[roll0]

Blew chunks in that one!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 21, 2015)

OOC: advantage lets you roll the d20 twice and take the better  of the two rolls -- so this one is only a 7 (chunks, as you said), but you get another shot!


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2015)

*Swift*



Swift's advantageous lockpicking asttempt:

[roll0]

  More chunks.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jan 23, 2015)

"Healing?" asks Tock incredulously. "Your magic can mend metal and wood as well as flesh and bone?"

He shakes his head. "Such powers... if only I could bring more to this group than a strong arm and a blade..." A touch of sadness is noticeable in his voice. "But yes, I would be grateful for your aid, Bartleby."

[OOC Tock I believe is currently on 8/17 HP with _Action Surge_ expended but _Second Wind _remaining?]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 23, 2015)

Swift works on the locks for some time, and manages to permanently disable the poison delivery mechanism. But unfortunately the triple-lock mechanism itself proves beyond his skills for the time being. Maybe with some better tools, or with a much more dedicated effort...

[OoC: Swift can retry the lockpicking checks, but without any change to the current situation, they will now take at least a good 2-3 additional hours].


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 23, 2015)

Sulannus shakes her head as she puts the symbol-key in her pouch.

"Let it go," she says. "We'll keep exploring for now. The door isn't going anywhere. There may be keys for it elsewhere down here."


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 23, 2015)

[OOC: Alright, I have read back through the last several pages to find how injured the members of the party are: 

Post #490, _call for initiative_ in the tomb room with the cursed scroll and the centipedes: 
Nobody took any damage in that encounter. 

Post #638, _call for initiative_ in the room with the 5 human and 1 ogre undead: 
Initiative: Sulannus 24, Aeiyan 15, Rejik 12, Tock 11, Swift 9, Bartleby 7, Undead 3 
Post #660: Tock used Action Surge. 
Post #666: Bartleby took 6 damage, Tock took 9 damage. 
Post #708: Rejik took 9 damage from an opportunity attack. 
Post #734: Swift took 6 damage. 

I didn't count spells used.]


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2015)

*OOC:*



That's also what I'm showing -- Swift has 3/9 hp left.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 24, 2015)

Bartleby places a hand on Swift's shoulder, indicating he is unwilling to proceed at this time.

"Tock, honestly I do not know if my healing will work on you or not, though I'm willing to try." Bartleby is embarrassed at his lack of knowledge -- his awareness of what's "natural" is always expanding, especially in recent days as he spends time with these companions. 

He turns to the larger group: "Is everyone ready to press on? Do others need to rest? If not, we can investigate the next room along the corridor."


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 24, 2015)

Aeiyan looks around at his fellow adventurers. "The prudent thing to do, in my opinion," he states, "would be to rest."


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 24, 2015)

[OoC: Good roleplay there  but just to make sure, AFAIK healing works normally on Warforged, at least in the playtest rules I think there was nothing special about it]


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 27, 2015)

Rejik has been kicking pieces of statue around the room and murmuring under his breath while the others worked on the door. "Felt sure the statue was keeping those things on their feet. Ah well."

When conversation turns to matters of rest: "I can heal those wounds, but it will leave me without magic until we put down for the night. Still," he shrugs, "that's what my warhammer is for. I vote we push on, make some progress."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 27, 2015)

Bartleby turns to Tock, and says, simple, "Be healed."
No gesture, no sparks. 

This is the point where if his magic were to work sinews would begin to regrow and reattach, flesh would stretch itself and close up, and so forth. 

He watches Tock, with no idea what will happen.

[ooc: If it's effective, cure 1d4+3=5 hp.]


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2015)

*Swift*

"What the he77, today is as good a day to die as any -- let's push on!  We need to gain more treasure today for this venture to be worth our trouble."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 27, 2015)

Bartleby shrugs and prepares to head back into the corridor.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 27, 2015)

Aeiyan counters, "We could rest briefly, couldn't we? That would give us time to patch our wounds and catch our breath as needed." 

He looks at Rejik and adds, "You're still bleeding a little bit, there." 

[OOC: The party members haven't used any of their Hit Dice yet "today" (in game), have they?]


----------



## wedgeski (Jan 27, 2015)

Rejik looks down, where a rivulet of blood is pooling at his toes. "Perhaps a short nap."

[OOC: For some reason I interpreted "rest" as "long rest", and I *still* haven't internalised 5E's HD-based healing rules!

If everyone agrees that a Short Rest would be prudent, Rejik puts his back to the wall and checks his wounds.

(Because I think a "roll" breaks if you edit a post, I'll roll three times but will only actually use as many as necessary to heal my 9 wounds.)

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]

]


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2015)

OOC:  How do 'hit dice' work, exactly?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 28, 2015)

On a short rest (1 hr), characters can "spend" one or more HD to recover: you choose the number of dice up to your max, and roll them one at a time, and get back that many hp (+CON mod/die).

On a long rest, you get back all lost hp, and (level/2) HD. 

It's not a clean system, but it does mean that a short rest can "catch your breath" once or twice a day. 

So here, if we rest for an hour, all the wounded can "spend" a hit die (one of two that we have at second level), and get back 1dx + CON hit points.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 28, 2015)

[OOC: Further, the actual rule in the PHB states that the (level/2) recovered HD after a long rest is "(minimum of one die)"; this means that a 1st-level PC still regains 1 HD after a long rest.]


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2015)

Kobold Stew said:


> On a short rest (1 hr), characters can "spend" one or more HD to recover: you choose the number of dice up to your max, and roll them one at a time, and get back that many hp (+CON mod/die).
> 
> On a long rest, you get back all lost hp, and (level/2) HD.
> 
> ...






tuxgeo said:


> [OOC: Further, the actual rule in the PHB states that the (level/2) recovered HD after a long rest is "(minimum of one die)"; this means that a 1st-level PC still regains 1 HD after a long rest.]












*OOC:*


I'm still fuzzy on the 'lost HD' thing.  What I mean is, if you get back ALL lost hp after a long rest, why do you also get back 1/2 your lost hit dice, min 1?  

Oh, ok, that means for purposes of spending them the next day to heal?

That means that you can't keep on adventuring/fighting every day forever and live.  You have to take a whole day off now and then....


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 28, 2015)

exactly.  As I say, the system isn't the cleanest, but it allows variations between classes, etc.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jan 28, 2015)

[Sorry if I've missed it, but did we decide where we stand on healing magic & Warforged? The outcome may affect whether Tock needs to spend Hit Dice or not]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 28, 2015)

I've cast the spell -- it's up to the DM whether or not it works!


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2015)

Despite how much she wants to press on, Sulannus realizes that she's used some magic, and the others could really use a rest. She nods slowly.

"We can afford to take a break," the elf allows.

As the others break out some rations and water and settle in to tend their wounds, she gets her spellbook out and pages through it...a meditative exercise that will help focus her mind for the trials to come.

(Going to use my short-rest-recall feature to get a spell slot back )


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 1, 2015)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> [Sorry if I've missed it, but did we decide where we stand on healing magic & Warforged? The outcome may affect whether Tock needs to spend Hit Dice or not]






Kobold Stew said:


> I've cast the spell -- it's up to the DM whether or not it works!




The Druid's spell seems to slide over the metallic body of the Warforged as if on a slippery surface. It doesn't seem to 'heal' its substance like it does with flesh and bones. Then a second later, the last sparkles of magic energies reach Tock's core, and he feels its spirit re-ignited. For just a mere instant the Warforged glimpses at the feeling of being 'alive' also in a biological sense. He feels his 'clock' stop, rewind, restart... and as he looks back to his arms and legs, he finds them restored to as good as new.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Feb 1, 2015)

Tock is still for a moment as the never before sensation of magical healing restores him. He had learnt long ago that his body would repair itself without intervention given time, but this instantaneous restoration was something quite different.

"My thanks. That was... quite something." says Tock with awe. He flexes his torso and limbs slightly - they aren't quite back to normal, but the majority of the damage seems to have been mended.

Seeing his companions settling down for a breather, Tock too finds a quiet space in the cavern. As before, the ticking of his clock becomes erratic and slow, but never quite stopping. In a few moments he has become perfectly still, standing upright with arms at his side, his eyes dim.

Perhaps it's a lingering effect from the spell, but as Tock rests he can feel his internal structures beginning to mend, bent metal straightening, splintered wood becoming whole again...

[OOC: Expending _Second Wind _before resting to regain 1d10+2 HP = 6

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4765634/

Combined with the heal spell this brings Tock back to his full 17 HP without needing to spend a HIit Dice. _Second Wind_ and _Action Surge _then recharge from the short rest if I've got this right?]


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 1, 2015)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Combined with the heal spell this brings Tock back to his full 17 HP without needing to spend a HIit Dice. _Second Wind_ and _Action Surge _then recharge from the short rest if I've got this right?]




[OoC: yes, both regained with a short rest]


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 2, 2015)

Having taken no damage during the fight with the undead, Aeiyan regains no lost HP -- nor needs to. Instead, he undertakes the light activity of recovering his thrown light hammers. Otherwise, he rests along with the others. 

He also spends time marveling about the magical healing of Tock; but he thinks it would be untoward of him to comment on it out loud, for his doing so might take the spotlight away from the actual participants in that astonishing process.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 2, 2015)

Bartleby sits down and rests, recovering 1d8+2=8 hit points (back to full). As long as there are no wandering monsters he's good to go.


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2015)

OOC:  While we're at it, Swift is down 6 hp.  Can he use his 2nd wind, too?  Does he get back the same amount?  Or, in his case, I presume 1d6+Con mod? So 1d6+1?


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 2, 2015)

Leif said:


> OOC:  While we're at it, Swift is down 6 hp.  Can he use his 2nd wind, too?  Does he get back the same amount?  Or, in his case, I presume 1d6+Con mod? So 1d6+1?




[OoC: Yes that's you HD as a 1st level Rogue. It's not called "Second Wind" in 5e, that's now the name of a Fighter-only feature]


----------



## wedgeski (Feb 2, 2015)

[OOC: Yup, Rejik is now at full health after his first HD, so he's good to go as well.]


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2015)

Li Shenron said:


> [OoC: Yes that's you HD as a 1st level Rogue. It's not called "Second Wind" in 5e, that's now the name of a Fighter-only feature]




Ok, Swift using hit die to regain 1-6 hp =6 since he was only down 6.

[roll0]

But I used a d6 instead of a d8, so I'll roll again.


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2015)

Swift using hit die:

[roll0]

*Sigh* Swift gains 2hp back.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 8, 2015)

The party rests safely here for about an hour. Nothing disturbed them in the meantime, as everything stands perfectly still in the room, except for a small rat and a couple of roaches who are apparently already scouting around before attempting to colonize the area.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 8, 2015)

Power naps are good for dwarves, and Bartleby feels fully recharged. "Back to the corridor and on to the next room?" he asks.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2015)

Sulannus gets to her feet and nods, tucking her book away into her pouch again.


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 8, 2015)

"Onward, yes," Aeiyan agrees. The ranger stands and heads toward the door along with anyone else who's going. 

He reaches for his scimitar, then thinks better of it and draws a light hammer again. "Some monsters I would rather stand a few feet away from to begin with," he explains.


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

'Where shall I scout for us?"


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Feb 10, 2015)

The ticking sound from his chestpiece grows briefly louder and faster as Tock begins to stir from his recuperative rest. Flexing his arms, he is pleased to see that the damage he has sustained thus far has repaired itself, in the strange and unexplained way that it does.

With some concern he notices a few dents and scratches on some of his metallic components that he's sure weren't there before, but everything seems to be in working order again.

His eyes shimmer briefly as he re-adjusts to the gloom of the caverns, and he joins his companions.

"Ah, our new friend would like to show off his skills?" he says in answer to Swift's question.


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 11, 2015)

"The best way to learn _that_," Aeiyan begins, "would be to ask him directly, thus. . . ."

He turns to Swift and asks, "What do you _like_ to do?"

He then adds to the others in the party, "We found nothing of great value in the room containing the three sarcophagi; but perhaps we were not highly enough skilled in searching there to find everything then. Now that we have Swift in the party, we might want to give that room another search, if you think it advisable."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2015)

"Lets press on for now," Sulannus decides. "We can always come back to places we've already cleared later, when we have unlimited time to search every crevice and cranny."

(OOC - Which ways are there to go that we haven't been down yet again? )


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

"Yes, yes I would like very much to prove my worth to the group.  If a sneak is what is needed, then, I always say, 'No one is as stealthy as a halfling.' "  Swift looks quite pleased with himself.  "Now, just point out which way you would like me to scout, and I'll slip down that way and have a look around for any nasty surprises."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 11, 2015)

[sblock=map?]OOC:

As I recall, there's a corridor. On the right side we've investigated one or two doors, and on the left one. There's at least one more door on the left, and possibly one more on the right before the end of the corridor.

There's also the locked door in the room we are leaving (L1). So if we're leaving it locked for now, we can continue down the corridor, and investigate L2. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 11, 2015)

There is but one door uninvestigated in the corridor you came from, further down and on the right side. However the corridor itself continues forward for many feet, and as you approach its end, you notice a series of iron pegs forming a sort of ladder on the narrow wall.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 12, 2015)

[sblock=better map]okay, thanks. 

So there's door on right
locked door in left room
ladder down. 

SO... door on right, everybody?[/sblock]


----------



## wedgeski (Feb 12, 2015)

Rejik works his shoulder, grimacing, and nods.

[OOC: Door to the right sounds good to me.]


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 12, 2015)

*OOC:*


How does one say "Yes" in Elvish? 
Argh! Tolkien's Sindarin uses "uma," which is forgettable; and SK Reynolds' Faerunish uses "avavaen," which is dreadful: a _quadrisyllabic_ word for "aye." Elves can do better.







Aeiyan also nods and points toward the unexplored door ahead of them on the right.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 13, 2015)

[OoC: Just so that you know for the future, the ladder at the corridor's seems to go _up_, towards a close trapdoor on the ceiling[/OoC]


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 16, 2015)

"So we're all agreed that we go to the unopened door on the distant right? I thought so. Alright: _Iron Spikes Detection and Ranging (ISDAR)_," Aeiyan declares. He draws a light hammer and throws it the length of the corridor, trying to hit the third iron spike up from the floor. 

[OOC: That's farther than 20 feet, so he has disadvantage on his aim. Take the lesser of these two attack rolls.] 
1. [roll0]
2. [roll1]

dmg [roll2]

Having thrown the hammer, Aeiyan then goes toward that end of the corridor to retrieve it.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 18, 2015)

With a lovely "boing" sound, the hammer rebounds back from the 3rd iron bar of the wall ladder, leaving a very small dent on it. Nothing is triggered, it looks like these are probably harmless handles.


----------



## wedgeski (Feb 18, 2015)

Rejik smiles as the sound reverberates down the corridor. "Nice shot! I'll assume that's what you were going for."

He claps a friendly hand on Aeiyan's shoulder and follows him down the corridor.


----------



## tuxgeo (Feb 18, 2015)

[OOC: Thanks for cutting Aeiyan some slack on that hammer-throw. With disadvantage, the d20 roll of Natural 1 + 3 = 4 would ordinarily have applied, not the higher roll, so you really _let Aeiyan get away with one_ there.] [OOC2: Gotta work out the Natural 1s from the "dice" somehow. . . .]

"Somewhat like kicking a can down a road," Aeiyan shares with Rejik; "if that end of the corridor is an illusion, it's auditory as well as visual." The ranger smiles at his own foible.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Feb 18, 2015)

Tock watches with a mixture of curiosity and puzzlement as his fellow adventurers indulge in the subtle art of throwing of hammers at ladders, but nonetheless follows Aeyian and Rejik onwards.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 18, 2015)

Bartleby follows Tock.


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

Swift tags along as well.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 20, 2015)

[OoC: I will be abroad for one week, during which time I am not sure if I will ever be able to read the forums, so let's put the game on hold for a few days.]


----------



## wedgeski (Feb 20, 2015)

Li Shenron said:


> [OoC: I will be abroad for one week, during which time I am not sure if I will ever be able to read the forums, so let's put the game on hold for a few days.]




[OOC: No problem! If holiday, enjoy. If business, good luck.  ]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 20, 2015)

[Safe travels.]


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

Ditto to both 813 and 814!!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2015)

(thanks for the notice, Li, give us a headsup when we're starting up again! have a good trip!)


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 3, 2015)

The party of adventurers walk down the dark corridor with extreme care... after all the area seems secure. There is plenty of dust here on the ground, with several footprints clearly visible, which Swift quickly identifies as his own, as well as his former comrades', as apparently they have been here just before entering the room where the they were cursed. It's been years since then, and memories are slowly returning to his mind.

At the very end of the corridor you can now clearly see the iron handles attached to the wall, going up into the ceiling, where you can see the lining of a trapdoor. The handles are only slightly rusty and seems very solid.

Before the end of the corridor, on the right side is the last door for the party to try open. It's just the same type of door as the previous ones, and it seems locked.

[Headsup to [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=6749529]Jimmy Disco T[/MENTION], [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], [MENTION=16212]wedgeski[/MENTION], [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION]]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 3, 2015)

Bartleby stands ready. "It makes sense to clear this corridor before proceeding," he suggests.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

"Makes sense to me," agrees Swift.


----------



## wedgeski (Mar 4, 2015)

Rejik nods in agreement. "Want me to do the honours?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2015)

"Yes, of course," says Sulannus breezily. Her attention is captured by the trapdoor in the ceiling at the far side. "I wonder if that's a way up to the surface."


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Mar 6, 2015)

"I agree, Bartleby. But it would seem we are faced with another locked door. Shall we try to break through, or could our nimble fingered friend help us here?" ​asks Tock.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

"Nimble fingered ... oh, hey!  You talking about me??  I'll see what I can do."

Not exactly sure what to roll, but I think it's 1d20+DexMod(+3)+2?

[roll0]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 7, 2015)

Leif said:


> "Nible fingered ... oh, hey!  You talking about me??  I'll see what I can do."
> 
> Not exactly sure what to roll, but I think it's 1d20+DexMod(+3)+2?
> 
> [roll0]




"No no, try it that way," suggests Bartleby, helping.

OOC: 1d20=11. If Bartleby's help can be used to give Swift advantage, his adjusted roll would be 11+5=16 here.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 8, 2015)

With the reliable assistance of Bartleby, Swift has no problem unlocking the door this time.


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

"Ohhh, I see, you tweak the doo-hickey when you rasp the thinkamabob!  Genius!  Hey, thanks, Bartleby!"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 8, 2015)

"Glad to help," says the dwarven druid, readying his scimitar and looking in.


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 9, 2015)

Aeiyan positions himself behind Bartleby, and lifts the torch he is holding to shine over the dwarf's head and into whatever is beyond the now-opened door.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 9, 2015)

The room looks very similar to the one next to it which you have visited a little while ago (i.e. the room with the black-armored corspe and cursed scroll), except that its walls are clean, no paintings. Just as the other room, this one also has a stone slab in the centre, on top of which you can see a skeletal corpse in female luxurious garments, covered in a semi-transparent veil.

Besides the stone slab, facing the door you are coming in from, there is another skeleton dressed in mundane clothes, sitting on the ground with the back at the slab. This skeleton has a dagger thrust into its chest. Both of the skeleton's hands are gripping the dagger's hilt.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2015)

Sulannus peeked in over the shoulders of her companions and gasped in a breath.

"A servant," she said. "Who elected to die at her mistresses side rather than leave her. Such loyalty." Her tone was admiring, as if this struck her as the ideal to which servants ought to aspire. Which was exactly the case.


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

Swift saunters into the room feeling five-and-a-half feet tall, put his thumbs in his belt, rears back, and announces, "You know much about servitude, Sulannus.  Whose servant are you?  You know, physical stature is singularly unreliable as a measure of elan, chutzpah, and power."  Clearly, Swift is either feeling his oats or else drinking from that spiked waterskin again.  Either way, he appears to have thrown caution to the wind and decided to make a bold play.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2015)

Sulannus drew herself up to her full, somewhat unimpressive, height and glared down at Swift with slitted eyes.

"I am_ no one's_ servant," she said icily. "I am Sulannus Phaedran, of the Great House of the Sun. My father and forebears carried the Starburst Crest since it was first forged. My great-grandmother slew the black wyrm Arzipalihan with a single spell! My grand-uncle defeated the Third Uprising by plunging his spear into a pit fiend's heart, and dying in the beast's death throes! I..."

The elf trailed off, abruptly realizing what was happening. Her mouth snapped shut and she looked away, folding her arms.

"It doesn't matter. You can't get to me. Just search the room and have done with it."


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

Swift appears to recover some measure of his senses, although he looks like he has just seen his future and been very alarmed by how short it may be.  He blinks rapidly a few times and then sets about searching the room.  As he goes to do so, he reaches back and checks to see whether he has inadvertently filled his britches.  Thankfully, he has not, and he lets a relieved sigh escape him.  He thinks to himself, _"Dammmmmit, Swift, the next time you get a 'brilliant' idea to torque-off someone who can pinch off your head and crap down your neck, just DON'T!!"_


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 11, 2015)

Bartleby enters the room cautiously, and whispers under his breath to Swift, "We've all been there. Don't worry." He then proceeds to search the room.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 12, 2015)

After searching around for a couple of minutes [OoC: no need to roll] it seems to you that nothing of interest seems to be located around this room, with the obvious exception of the two skeletons near and on the stone slab. A glance at the woman's corpse below the veil is enough for you as a Dwarf to notice that she is wearing beautiful jewelry.


----------



## wedgeski (Mar 12, 2015)

[OOC: [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], are you up for a bit of player-driven development with regards to Sulannus' history?]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Mar 12, 2015)

Tock meanwhile has entered the room and is investigating the second skeleton at the foot of the tomb, the one with the dagger.

"How strange. Why would a person ever choose to end their own life?" he asks to nobody in particular. "What would have driven them to make such a decision?"

He kneels down by the corpse and absent mindedly prods gently at the dagger with his finger, before gently trying to pry it loose from the skeletal hands - more out of curiosity than anything else.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2015)

"If they had nothing left to live for," Sulannus says, "Or for honor...there are reasons. It's a sad thing, but there are reasons."

(wedgeski, sure! )


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 13, 2015)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> [/COLOR]He kneels down by the corpse and absent mindedly prods gently at the dagger with his finger, before gently trying to pry it loose from the skeletal hands - more out of curiosity than anything else.




The dagger isn't coming out particularly easily. It seems it was thrusted hard into the sternum, and is still a bit stuck there.


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

"What about the jewelry on the body?  I don't think she'll miss it in the slightest.  Are we thinking that this other person was her fella, who was so bereaved that he did himself in?"  Swift tries, but he can't resist giving Sulannus a wink and a grin.


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 13, 2015)

"Remember to check for curses," Aeiyan comments as he enters the room. "The scroll in the other room on this side was cursed. Perhaps that is customary here."


----------



## wedgeski (Mar 15, 2015)

Rejik frowns when he hears Sulannus mention the name of the dragon. He remembers something, then thinks better of it, but then catches her eye. It's either look away, or say something. He opts for the latter. "_Arzipalihan_? You mean Arzaphaelin, the Black Rain?"

He prods around with his hammer, helping with the search wherever possible.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2015)

Sulannus looks around at Rejik curiously. "Arzapha...elin?" She broke out into an incredulous grin and covered her mouth to keep from tittering out loud.

"Oh dear, is that what... Ah. Ah me. I suppose that, allowing for a generation or two where the name was passed down by someone who didn't speak Draconic very well, it could have become that," she said at last, sounding very amused. "Certainly there are no other wyrms on record with names remotely similar. Are you familiar with the history?"


----------



## wedgeski (Mar 20, 2015)

Shayuri said:


> Sulannus looks around at Rejik curiously. "Arzapha...elin?" She broke out into an incredulous grin and covered her mouth to keep from tittering out loud.
> 
> "Oh dear, is that what... Ah. Ah me. I suppose that, allowing for a generation or two where the name was passed down by someone who didn't speak Draconic very well, it could have become that," she said at last, sounding very amused. "Certainly there are no other wyrms on record with names remotely similar. Are you familiar with the history?"



Rejik doesn't meet her gaze. "A little bit. Arzaphaelin took tribute in the north for two hundred years, killing everyone that resisted him, then crawled half-dead with age and sickness into the Jepta valleys. The tribes of my forefathers took up arms and marched to meet him, but he was already dead when they got there. They hauled the carcass into the deepest cave they could find and sold everything they could harvest to the mage conclaves. Those trades are what enabled my mother's tribe to descend into the grasslands and build some of the earliest villages there. I don't know where your wizard grandmother comes into it."

He doesn't mention what else he knows of the mages. The boasts they made of Arzaphaelin's downfall, using relics they bought from the hill-tribes. The lies that became established history. His mother knew it all, but she and her kin had no stake in the dragon's death, and as the stories got bolder, so the mages' appetite for what was left of the body got more desperate.


----------



## wedgeski (Mar 27, 2015)

[OOC: Did I break the game?  ]


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 27, 2015)

*OOC:*


Aeiyan isn't missing in action, he's merely distracted by the interesting, yet perhaps conflicting, backstories about a black dragon, or multiple black dragons with similar names.






Aeiyan fully enters the room that holds both the well-dressed _skeleton-on-a-slab_ and the poorly-dressed _stabbed-in-the-sternum_ skeleton. 
"Aarrgh! Them's be deaders, fer sure," he waffles.








*OOC:*


Strike that. That's out of character for him.






"Have we checked the lady's fancy things for curses yet? Perhaps yon late stabbee tried to take her stuff."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2015)

(OOC - Nope, just me. Hee hee. Sorry about that.)

_"A little bit. Arzaphaelin took tribute in the north for two hundred years, killing everyone that resisted him, then crawled half-dead with age and sickness into the Jepta valleys. The tribes of my forefathers took up arms and marched to meet him, but he was already dead when they got there. They hauled the carcass into the deepest cave they could find and sold everything they could harvest to the mage conclaves. Those trades are what enabled my mother's tribe to descend into the grasslands and build some of the earliest villages there. I don't know where your wizard grandmother comes into it."_

Sulannus frowns at that and slowly shakes her head.

"No, that's...that's not it at all. That's not how it goes. Arzapalihan lived much more than two hundred years ago. And he wasn't killed while sick...and dragons don't get weaker with age, they get stronger."

She shrugs it off at that point, wrapping herself in hauteur. 

"It's a little strange the names are so similar, but it may just be your ancestors heard of a great black wyrm being killed and jumped to a completely unwarranted conclusion. Or maybe they just wanted to imagine they were part of a much greater legend. Or perhaps the dragon itself had delusions of grandeur. They _are_ prone to such things."


----------



## wedgeski (Mar 27, 2015)

Shayuri said:


> "It's a little strange the names are so similar, but it may just be your ancestors heard of a great black wyrm being killed and jumped to a completely unwarranted conclusion. Or maybe they just wanted to imagine they were part of a much greater legend. Or perhaps the dragon itself had delusions of grandeur. They _are_ prone to such things."



"Everything dies, even dragons." Rejik seems deflected by her conviction. "Maybe I got it wrong. I wasn't there, after all."


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 28, 2015)

[I will assume you want to do a thorough investigation of this area]

While conversing, you also take care of checking everywhere for curses, traps or other dangers, but you don't find anything. You also looked specifically for a cursed scroll similar to the one in a previous room, or any other sign of possibly cursed item, but there seems to be none. The room seems remarkably safe compared to the rest of the dungeon. And no curses.

The woman skeleton seems to have been dressed and laid to rest with particular care. She is dressed in dark silk garments of high value (although time and dust have somewhat taken a toll on them), and she wears beautiful jewelry. In particular, a braided gold chain an oversized gold-and-gems ring seem worth together many hundreds of gp at least. At a superficial investigation, the skeleton carries no marks of wounds of any sort.

The second skeleton sitting on the floor is otherwise dressed in moderately cheap civilian clothes, of modest value but definitely not of a poor. He definitely looks like he died from the wound by the dagger in his chest. His skeletal hands are gripping the dagger firmly. He has nothing of value on it, but you find a couple of items in his vest's pockets:

- a small rusty key
- an empty vial
- a yellowed folded paper* with some scribbled lines

*definitely not cursed


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

Swift quickly moves in and stashes the braided gold chain and the gold-and-gems ring.  "I'll just hang onto these for safe keeping, of course."  Then he begins a more thorough search of the skeleton sitting on the floor, and he stashes the small, rusty key and unfolds and inspects the folded paper.


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 28, 2015)

Aeiyan tries to work the dagger free from the hands and chest of the modestly-dressed skeleton. "More weapons might come in handy," he explains quietly, figuring that anyone who is interested would be wondering what he intends.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2015)

"No one really knows what happens to dragons at the end of their natural lives," Sulannus reflects. "They outlive empires, entire civilizations, unless killed. I read a treatise by a sage who had studied the eldest of wyrms in history, who believed that dragons that live thousands of years don't die even then. Rather, they become so large, and sleep for so long...that they simply start to grow into the earth. The dirt washes in around them, and they become mountain peaks, or towering hills...sleeping the centuries away, beneath rivers and forests and perhaps even towns and cities."

The elf wizardess shrugs at that and glances at Swift. "What do you have there?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

"What?  This?"  Swift shows Sullanus the folded piece of paper and the rusty key.  "See what sense you can make of it," he continues, handing her the folded paper and the rusty key.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Mar 29, 2015)

Tock listened, fascinated, to the conversation between Sulannus and Rejik. He had not been with the group long and had already seen things he had never even dreamed of - feats of magic, ancient curses, the walking dead. And now this talk of immortal dragons... he barely notices as Aeyian kneels beside him and frees the dagger from the skeleton's ribcage.

He seems slightly disappointed as Swift interrupts Sulannus.

"Ah, yes, the note. Perhaps a clue as to the identity of this man, and why he took his own life."

Tock moves closer to Sulannus, eager to see what the note reads and what she might make of it's contents.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2015)

Sulannus turns the key over in her hand, then gives Tock a dark look and steps a little away before turning her attention to the note.


----------



## wedgeski (Mar 30, 2015)

Shayuri said:


> "No one really knows what happens to dragons at the end of their natural lives," Sulannus reflects. "They outlive empires, entire civilizations, unless killed. I read a treatise by a sage who had studied the eldest of wyrms in history, who believed that dragons that live thousands of years don't die even then. Rather, they become so large, and sleep for so long...that they simply start to grow into the earth. The dirt washes in around them, and they become mountain peaks, or towering hills...sleeping the centuries away, beneath rivers and forests and perhaps even towns and cities."



"They're not gods. Poetry doesn't change that. Men use them for war...they _ride_ them into war. Just another battering ram. Ah, hell.." He trails off, his expression dark.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 30, 2015)

Barteby remains in the corridor, wary for any predators approaching.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

"What do you make of that key, Sulannus?"


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 2, 2015)

While waiting for the note to be read, Aeiyan finishes his efforts to work the dagger free from the sitting skeleton. 









*OOC:*


If a STR check is needed, here it is -- [roll0]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2015)

"Hmmm" Sulannus hmmmed. She looked at both the key, and the note again, as if waiting for some kind of revelation from a source beyond sight or sound, who could tell her what her own eyes were seeing and offer some kind of meaning or context to them. 

(OOC - Oh GM? )


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 8, 2015)

The note is written in common, although some expressions used sound quite outdated. The handwriting looks precarious, perhaps hasty. 

"_My trusted Eidan, now that only us four remain, your task will be the one to seal the history for Lord Wolf's clan forever.
When I am done, lay me to rest in the last room of the catacombs, lock it, and bring both keys to Grunwald. Make sure the fool melts them in the furnace, for I do not trust him, and forth dispose of him.
In the meantime Alarou will be performing the last enchantments downstairs, as for my instructions. As you reach back to him, lock yourselves behind the trapdoor, and wait for the priest to finish. We all know his dedication, you won't need to help him to his passing. As for you, choose as you see fit.

-Lord Wolf-_



tuxgeo said:


> While waiting for the note to be read, Aeiyan finishes his efforts to work the dagger free from the sitting skeleton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You carefully dislodge the dagger from the skeleton.


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

"Whazz th' dagger look like, Aeiyan?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 8, 2015)

"The note is from Lord Wolf himself," muses Sulannus. "It's a last request. He instructs his servant to have his body buried in the final chamber of the catacombs, and locked with two keys that were supposed to have been destroyed."

She pauses to eye the key with the note for a moment, then continues.

"There was someone...a priest I think...conducting some kind of enchantment in a lower level as well. I wonder if that's what the ghouls were. This was all to 'seal history' for the lord's clan. I suppose they never returned to claim it."


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 9, 2015)

Leif said:


> "Whazz th' dagger look like, Aeiyan?"




Aeiyan takes a closer look at the dagger before replying, and tells Swift what he sees; then he hands the dagger to the rogue and says, "That's how I see it. What do your eyes tell you?" 









*OOC:*


INT (Investigate) [roll0]


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 9, 2015)

tuxgeo said:


> While waiting for the note to be read, Aeiyan finishes his efforts to work the dagger free from the sitting skeleton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






tuxgeo said:


> Aeiyan takes a closer look at the dagger before replying, and tells Swift what he sees; then he hands the dagger to the rogue and says, "That's how I see it. What do your eyes tell you?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a high-quality dagger: sturdy, well-balanced and still sharp. It must have cut through the sternum easily without great effort.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Apr 9, 2015)

"So, these keys were to be melted down, but for whatever reason this didn't happen. And now we have them. So, shall we seek out the door that these keys might open?" asks Tock. "There seems to be little else in this room to interest us."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2015)

"We don't know for sure this key is one of the two," Sulannus comments, "But that would otherwise be an apt summation."


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

Swift gratefully accepts the dagger and makes a few practice lunges with it.  "Wow!!  Gosh, thanks!!  If it cut through a sternum like butter, then at the very least it's super sharp!"  Turning to Tock, he says, "If we know where one of the doors is, where could the other one be?"

OOC:  Swift will rely upon his new, slightly used dagger as his primary weapon for now, and he puts his short sword away carefully.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 10, 2015)

Bartleby's ready to move on, but is impressed with the new dagger.


----------



## wedgeski (Apr 10, 2015)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> "So, these keys were to be melted down, but for whatever reason this didn't happen. And now we have them. So, shall we seek out the door that these keys might open?" asks Tock. "There seems to be little else in this room to interest us."



"Aye, that seems like the right. These people wanted to bury their legacy in the ground, it only seems fair we pay our respects."


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 10, 2015)

Aeiyan smiles at Swift and turns toward the hallway again. 

He says to the others, "The note from Lord Wolf mentions a place that he called _downstairs_, as well as a place that he called _the catacombs_ where he was to be laid to rest. We found what we took to be his remains in the first room we opened off this hallway, so I suppose we should call this hallway _the catacombs_; does that sound about right? Have we now fully explored this hallway?"









*OOC:*


Aeiyan has minor use for daggers: they're not his choice for melee, since he has a scimitar for that; and they're his third choice for thrown weapons, behind hammers and axes. Since Swift seems impressed with the new dagger, and appears to use daggers for melee, that's an apt use for it, and Aeiyan appreciates the suitability of the tool for the use.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2015)

Sulannus nods slowly. "It could be. In any event, lets press on for now. We can return later if need be."


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 26, 2015)

After waiting a few seconds to allow the others to offer their opinions on the matter, Aeiyan continues: "Pressing on, then, would involve going which direction?" 

He gestures at the ladder going straight up toward a trapdoor above the hallway. "I would guess that this leads to the keep, which we avoided because it was full of bandits when we arrived here. The bandits would probably spend any money they had, so that seems not to offer a wealthy target for conquest; however, it would offer more comfortable accomodations than these dead halls, possibly including the prospect of baths and clean beds." 

He then gestures toward the other end of the hallway and says, "Otherwise, we entered this hallway from a room that might have had -- if I recall correctly -- other doors that were not standing open when we got here." 

Aeiyan shrugs his shoulders and asks, "Ideas?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 26, 2015)

[ooc: ref. posts 339, 343]

Bartleby speaks.
"We came through the caves past the ghouls and found the tomb of the Wolf King. From there we found this corridor, with its three doors, and we all remember what we found in each of these rooms.* I believe we are under the keep right now. If we head up, that will put us into the heart of the enemy. But that is the way I intend to proceed."



[* ooc: I don't, but I think we've pursued all the doors? Was there one we missed? Anyways...]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2015)

(OOC - Yeah, I feel like there's a door we haven't looked in, but I can't remember for sure.)


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 26, 2015)

(OOC: There were two rooms containing sarcophagi: a first room containing three of them, and a second room to the west of it containing one, which one had been opened and looted (by the ghouls?). 

I posted a text-only map of the first room here. The indication on that map where it shows a "door at south" is the entry we used to reach the catacombs. We didn't find any other doors in the second room to the west (through the "open door"). /OOC)

_Edit to add: that was last July._


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 29, 2015)

Kobold Stew said:


> Bartleby speaks.
> "We came through the caves past the ghouls and found the tomb of the Wolf King. From there we found this corridor, with its three doors, and we all remember what we found in each of these rooms.* I believe we are under the keep right now. If we head up, that will put us into the heart of the enemy. But that is the way I intend to proceed."
> 
> 
> ...




[OoC: Small recap about visited rooms after the ghouls' cave: 

- the three-sarcophagies room > you opened and looted all of them, then unlocked the door to the corridor
- the open/empty single-sarcophagy room > searched and looted
- the corridor leading to the next three rooms and trapdoor (not much to note here)
- the black knight skeleton room > you killed the giant centipedes and freed the cursed thieves
- the zombies and grim statue room > you killed the zombies, searched and looted, but failed to unlock the heavy door
- the fine lady skeleton room > searched and looted

That means there are still two doors you haven't gone past: the heavily locked door in the zombies room, and the trapdoor leading up.

Of course it is also possible to just go back, exit the catacombs through the caves, and do something different ]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Apr 29, 2015)

A thought stirs in Tock's memory.

"That room with the shambling corpses... did we manage to unlock the large door in there? Would it be worth trying this key?"

[OOC: Thanks for the recap Li Shenron, not sure about anyone else but I'm definitely guilty of totallylosing track of where we'd been and done so far...]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 29, 2015)

"Good thinking, Tock," enthuses Bartleby. "Your mind's like a steel... er. Sorry. Good idea. Let's go back and see, shall we?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

"Sounds good to me!  Let's go back there!"


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 30, 2015)

Aeiyan smiles and starts moving in that direction.


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2015)

Sulannus nods her assent to the plan.

(Guilty as charged here. )


----------



## tuxgeo (May 1, 2015)

*OOC:*


A lot of time has passed in real life since the fight in the zombie room, but have we taken a rest since then so people could heal up? 
Post #666: Bartleby takes 6 damage, Tock takes 9 damage. 
Post #708: Rejik takes 9 damage 
Post #734: Swift takes 6 damage

I mean, it would be a bit out-of-character for either Aeiyan or Sulannus to suggest a rest, wouldn't it? Neither is a healer, and neither took damage personally. If a rest is to be suggested IC before the keyed attempt on the door, I think someone else should suggest it IC.


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

"You know, I'm pretty beat.  Let's sit down for a couple of minutes, ok?  Chasing after you giants wears me out."

OOC:  If he can take a moment, Swift will have a short rest and spend a hit die to recover some hp.


----------



## Li Shenron (May 2, 2015)

Leif said:


> OOC:  If he can rest a moment, Swift will spend a healing surge.





[OoC Actually, you haven't been under threats since the battle with the zombies: after that, you've been trying to unlock the heavy door, then you investigated the corridor and the last room, and discussed a bit. The most threatening moment you've had, is when you attacked the ladder against the wall... and it didn't respond. So if you want, I'm willing to retroactively grant the party the benefits of a _short rest_. [/OoC]


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2015)

*All Messed Up*

*Error*


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2015)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*

Wait!  This game is 5E not 4E, isn't it?  *Brain Cramp*  

Swift will spend 1 hit die:  [roll0]

Swift is back to full hp again!


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 2, 2015)

Bartleby, six points down, will take one die as well during the retroactive short rest. [roll0]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (May 2, 2015)

[Tock spends a hit dice, 1d10 = 3]

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4816276/

Now on 11 / 17 HP


----------



## wedgeski (May 5, 2015)

[Rejik spends a Hit Die:

[roll0]

]

"We have a key, and a locked door. Sounds like a plan."


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2015)

Sulannus purses her lips as she looks at the key again, then nods.

"It can't hurt to try, I suppose," she graciously allows, and starts heading to the locked door.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2015)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*

"Keys, locks, doors, criminey!  No rest for the skilled!  Let's get to it, then!"


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (May 7, 2015)

Tock takes up the rearguard as they backtrack to the locked door, occasionally looking behind for any would-be ambushers.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 8, 2015)

When they get there, assuming all is well, Bartleby will try the key.


----------



## tuxgeo (May 8, 2015)

Aeiyan troops along with the others to the room with the locked door; but he stays in the hallway outside the room in case the ladder of spikes (at the far end of the hallway) attacks.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (May 8, 2015)

Curious as to what lies behind the door, Tock takes up a position close to Bartleby.


----------



## Li Shenron (May 9, 2015)

You all go back to the room with the grim statue and approach the heavy locked door... but sadly, it soon appears to all of you that the key doesn't match the lock. It must be the key to open something else...


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 9, 2015)

"Doesn't fit the lock," grunts the dwarf to the others. "I know we tried to open it before, but shall we set our mind to this more seriously now?"

Bartleby pulls out his thieves' tools, and begins to work away at the lock, planning to spend as much time as it takes to open the door.


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2015)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*

"Why don't you let me give you a hand with that?  I know a little something about locks, after all."


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 9, 2015)

"Please," says Bartleby, somewhat relieved. He steps aside for Swift, and helps where he can.


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2015)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*

Swift takes out his thieves' tools and gets right to work on the lock.

[roll0]


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2015)

*Swift, halfling Rogue*

AND, for having advantage (!), Swift rolls a second time and takes the better of the two rolls:

[roll0]

Oh, yeah, Swift will definitely take the 24, thanks, Bartleby!


----------



## Li Shenron (May 19, 2015)

Finally, *Swift *can hear the lovely sound of cogs freely spinning inside the heavy door... it seems your perseverence has been rewarded!

There is but one small effort yet required before opening it, as the door is heavy indeed and it seems to be somewhat designed to be harder to swing open than to close it, but a couple of strong people can likely pull it together [no rolls needed].


----------



## wedgeski (May 19, 2015)

"Having some trouble? Maybe I can make myself useful..."

Rejik lends a hand to heave the door open.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (May 19, 2015)

Tock takes a step back to allow Rejik and Swift room to heave the door open, but is ready to offer assistance if needed.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 19, 2015)

Having helped unlock the door, Bartleby gets out of the way, and lets the others open it.


----------



## Li Shenron (May 20, 2015)

You carefully open the door and take a look inside. The room behind is square and smaller than the previous. The first thing you notice is a stone slab with a skeleton in black armor on top of it, similar to the one you've seen in the centipede room. The skeleton's hands are grasping a large blackened sword. There is a sort of engraved plaque on the side of the slab, and various tapestries and curtains around the walls. You need to bring some light into the room if you want to see more details.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

OOC:  Is the skeleton holding the sword as if to weild it, or as if in agony at being stabbed by it and trying to prevent it sticking in his body?


----------



## Li Shenron (May 21, 2015)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Is the skeleton holding the sword as if to weild it, or as if in agony at being stabbed by it and trying to prevent it sticking in his body?




The sword is lying on his chest, the hilt grasped by his hands and the pointed end near his knees, as in a funeral arrangement.


----------



## tuxgeo (May 21, 2015)

Seeing that the door has been opened, Aeiyan congratulates the others: "Well opened!" He enters the room that held the undead, and holds his torch to shine a little way through the hidden doorway and into the small room beyond. 

"Any monsters?" he asks.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (May 21, 2015)

"Let us hope not." says Tock, grasping his halberd firmly and taking a few small, cautious steps into the room before looking around for any foes, or places that might conceal them.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 21, 2015)

Bartleby follows, the small hook at the butt of his mace dangling from his belt loop. His right hand is open, and his shield is raised.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

Swift, follows, swallowing hard at the mention of monsters.  "Oh, dear!" he exclaims.


----------



## Li Shenron (May 21, 2015)

As you scuttle carefully into the room, the torch quickly reveals that indeed the room is full of fully-armed non-humans ready to fight! One slim, one short, one small and one mechanical, but apparently each one of you can see only three of them at a time...

Besides those, nothing else apparently moves in this room.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2015)

"What is it?" Sulannus wants to know, bringing up the rear of the group. She goes up on her toes, trying to see over the shoulders of the taller folk in front of her. "What's in there?"


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (May 24, 2015)

With no immediate danger in sight, Tock relaxes slightly. There's a brief _clonk_ noise and the ticking of his timepiece slows it's rhythm and grows quieter, as if in response to his calmed state.

"The room is clear of monsters... it seems."

He steps up to the skeleton and tomb, reaching out slowly for the blade... before hesitating. He thinks back to the centipedes they had encountered earlier.

"Perhaps it would be a good idea for one of our magic-users to take a look at this. I for one do now wish to risk being the victim of another one of this place's curses."

[OOC: Is this a longsword or greatsword?]


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

Just for giggles, Swift will inspect all the items before us looking for any traps that may be present.


----------



## Li Shenron (May 27, 2015)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> [/COLOR][OOC: Is this a longsword or greatsword?]




Consider it a longsword of unusual craftsmanship.



Leif said:


> Just for giggles, Swift will inspect all the items before us looking for any traps that may be present.




You can make a check! It will cover the whole room.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

[roll0]

Yee-ouch!  I'm guessing that a natural one is a fail!


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 1, 2015)

Aeiyan enters the room (OOC: is there space for that many inside?) and holds the torch aloft, saying, "If there are no monsters inside, is there treasure; and is this light needed more in one place than another?"


----------



## wedgeski (Jun 2, 2015)

Rejik lingers in the corridor outside, keeping one eye on the action in the room, alert for sudden dangers.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 2, 2015)

Bartleby returns to the corridor.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 3, 2015)

Leif said:


> Yee-ouch!  I'm guessing that a natural one is a fail!




[OoC: not an auto-fail, you still have a result]

You take a look around but don't notice anything of great interest in either the corpse, stone slab or tapestries. You do notice that the engraved plaque on the stone slab reads "Lord Wolf", and that the skeleton is also grabbing a rolled up piece of paper together with the sword.


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

Swift will look to see if any trip wires are connected to the parchment or anything else "trappy' is present.

[roll0]

Then, unless he sees something that makes himhesitate, he will grasp the parchment, pull it free, and look at it.  (Read it.)


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 5, 2015)

Leif said:


> Swift will look to see if any trip wires are connected to the parchment or anything else "trappy' is present




You don't find any wire or any other sign of traps in this room. 



Leif said:


> Then, unless he sees something that makes himhesitate, he will grasp the parchment, pull it free, and look at it.  (Read it.)




You get a strong feeling of deja vu.... what could it be?

[OoC: make a Wisdom saving throw!]


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

[roll0] -- wisdom saving throw


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 8, 2015)

Leif said:


> [roll0] -- wisdom saving throw




[OoC: Actually I think you deserve *advantage* on this roll because you know... you've been afflicted by the same "disease" before  So go ahead and roll another dice!]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2015)

With her usual, just a tich too late, sense of timing, Sulannus manages to peek past the people in front of her and say, "Wait, don't pick that up..."

She winces.

"The last one was cursed."


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

[roll0] - wisdom saving throw -- take two (thanks!)

:-(  there's just no help for the Swiftster.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 9, 2015)

Well...

As you read the scroll, you notice you have troubles holding it up and it's slipping in your hands. Then you notice you have no hands, and you think "Oh no, not again..." 

Everybody sees Swift shrink and change into a giant centipede, all his clothes and gear melding into the new (old?) form. The scrolls falls to the ground and rolls up close by itself.


----------



## wedgeski (Jun 9, 2015)

Rejik peeks in from outside. "What's going on? Where's Swift?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 9, 2015)

The dwarf hesitates, and thinks about banging his head against something.

"Swift is in a better place, now," he says sardonically. Bartleby enters the room, picks up the scroll using the point of a dagger, and proceeds to burn the scroll.


----------



## wedgeski (Jun 9, 2015)

Rejik spots the giant centipede, and snorts out a laugh as the scroll goes up in flames.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2015)

*Swift -- Centipede (ex-Halfling) Rogue*

Centi-Swift scurries between two stone blocks in the floor and vanishes from sight.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 9, 2015)

Indeed as Bartleby sets the scroll on fire, a familiar smell of sulphur fills the air and the scrolls bursts with a harmless flash, and just as it happened before, the centipede turns back into the shape of your impatient friend... 

The small size of the room however is such that the fumes from the burning scroll this time feel taxing on your lungs and eyes. You have time to evacuate the room quickly and safely, but if you want to stay here you'll need to roll a Constitution saving throw to avoid some possible consequences to your health.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2015)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*

Bursting back to normal, Swift finds himself lying in the room with a stone block from the floor perched on his stomach.  He rolls to the side, duping the block off him, jumps up, and follows the procession away from the smoke and toward better air.

"Jiminy!!  That was most nerve-wracking!  Please don't let me do anything like that again?"


----------



## tuxgeo (Jun 10, 2015)

Aeiyan leaves the room as rapidly as he can, and hopes no one is too upset at him for adding to the smoke in the room with the (scant) smoke that is still coming from his torch.


----------



## wedgeski (Jun 10, 2015)

Leif said:


> "Jiminy!!  That was most nerve-wracking!  Please don't let me do anything like that again?"



Rejik grabs the halfling by the shoulder and bends down to look him in the eye. "Consider it done." Then, with a smile, he claps him on the back. "You're of much more use to me with just the two legs and all of your fingers intact."

Anyone paying attention might notice that Rejik sticks closer to Swift than he has before now.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 10, 2015)

"Has anyone grabbed the sword? We should take it, I think." Bartleby looks around. If necessary, once the smoke clears somewhat, he'll hold his breath and go in to grab it.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2015)

"Yes, Bartleby, I had intended to grab the sword, but ... ahhh .... I was distracted, or something.  It's much to big for me to carry around, anyway," says Swift.


----------



## wedgeski (Jun 10, 2015)

Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Leif's character's name is *Swift*, btw...











*OOC:*


Oops! Sorry about that. Now repaired.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2015)

*OOC:*


 ;-)


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 10, 2015)

Kobold Stew said:


> "Has anyone grabbed the sword? We should take it, I think." Bartleby looks around. If necessary, once the smoke clears somewhat, he'll hold his breath and go in to grab it.




You carefully remove the skeleton's hands from the sword, just in case there are more traps or hidden dangers, but luckily this task this time seemed surprisingly easy. The blackened longsword is now yours.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 12, 2015)

Bartleby offers it to any of the others, who might want to use such a weapon. If none takes it, he stores it in his pack.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2015)

Sulannus backs hastily away from the smoke and fans her face with a hand.

"Honestly, it hasn't even been an hour since the last cursed scroll and you go grabbing another one?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

"Mercy me!  It's crazy, I know, right?"


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 23, 2015)

[OoC: Short summer break! See OOC thread  ]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 17, 2015)

Very short recap...

You have investigated seemingly all locales of these catacombs, but you have found one possible way further, through the trapdoor on the ceiling at the end of the corridor. You have looted the tombs and corpses for some jewelry and fancy-crafted weaponry, but no major treasure. To get to this point, you've wiped out the hobgoblins, the stirges, the ghouls, the giant centipedes, and the zombies in the room with the grim statue (which is where you are standing now), but none of these monsters could match 'the' monster of legend, if it ever existed. 

[OoC: it's been a long time since the beginning of the game, I suggest you go take a quick read at the 1st post in the 1st page to recall what the adventure is all about... I am starting to forget it too!  ]

Overall, you have been in this dungeon for several hours... it was after sunset when you entered, so you can estimate it's probably very early morning right now.

Most recently, you have managed to unlock the last room and found the very tomb of Lord Wolf himself. After a quick survey of the room, your newly acquired comrade Swift fell victim of another cursed scroll and turned back again into a vermin form, but you immediately figured out to break the spell in the same way as before, by burning the scroll. You had to evacuate the room because of the smoke, but Bartleby managed to go back briefly and secure the black sword of Lord Wolf, which is now in his possession.

Anyway... as Bartleby rushed in and out to grab the sword, covering his eyes to protect them from the acrid smoke, and perhaps coughing a bit, he seems to catch a glimpse of the shadow of someone or something peeking into the grim statue room from the outer corridor, but when he instinctively rubs his eyes and looks better, the shadow is gone...


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2015)

OOC:  "Leif" is the new player of the same old character, SWIFT, the halfling rogue, remember?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 18, 2015)

(OOC:also, we think we know the shield is magic (Bartleby's been using it, but I don't remember if we've been told of specific effects), and Bartleby is happy to let anyone try out the sword to discover if the same is true for it.)


IC:

Bartleby blinks, and thinks he has missed something. "Wait! Was that something in the shadows?"


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 18, 2015)

Leif said:


> OOC:  "Leif" is the new player of the same old character, SWIFT, the halfling rogue, remember?




Sorry  fixed now.



Kobold Stew said:


> (OOC:also, we think we know the shield is magic (Bartleby's been using it, but I don't remember if we've been told of specific effects), and Bartleby is happy to let anyone try out the sword to discover if the same is true for it.)




Yes, I think Bartleby is actively using the shield, and benefitting from a +1 AC bonus. Have you taken this bonus into account?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 18, 2015)

[sblock=shield]







Li Shenron said:


> Yes, I think Bartleby is actively using the shield, and benefitting from a +1 AC bonus. Have you taken this bonus into account?




I hadn't, and I realize that maybe I can't: when the character was made, we were using play test stuff, before the PHB. Did we have a conversation about druids-wearing-metal? I don't remember. I do remember that his wisdom dropped because they shifted the wis bonus to hill dwarves, and the armour proficiency became redundant.

So he's still in scale mail (dwarven and druid proficiency, but against druid regs; ok because of dwarf?); and shield (druid proficiency only; and so must be non-metal?). If so, someone else can take the shield.

(And I notice that we're roughly a year of play time since we levelled to 2, though that includes several months trying to integrate a centipede into the party. Just saying'.) [/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 18, 2015)

Kobold Stew said:


> [sblock=shield]I hadn't, and I realize that maybe I can't: when the character was made, we were using play test stuff, before the PHB. Did we have a conversation about druids-wearing-metal? I don't remember. I do remember that his wisdom dropped because they shifted the wis bonus to hill dwarves, and the armour proficiency became redundant.
> 
> So he's still in scale mail (dwarven and druid proficiency, but against druid regs; ok because of dwarf?); and shield (druid proficiency only; and so must be non-metal?). If so, someone else can take the shield.
> 
> (And I notice that we're roughly a year of play time since we levelled to 2, though that includes several months trying to integrate a centipede into the party. Just saying'.) [/sblock]




[sblock=shield]It is up to you to decide if Bartleby as a druid would use metal shields and armors, or not. It's an ethical/spiritual issue and as such nobody can tell you what to do, not even a stupid line in the book. [/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 27, 2015)

Li Shenron said:


> Anyway... as Bartleby rushed in and out to grab the sword, covering his eyes to protect them from the acrid smoke, and perhaps coughing a bit, he seems to catch a glimpse of the shadow of someone or something peeking into the grim statue room from the outer corridor, but when he instinctively rubs his eyes and looks better, the shadow is gone...




So... do you want to rush quickly after it, follow it slowly but carefully, or continue your activities in this room?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 29, 2015)

"Lads!  I saw something in there! I'm sure of it." He draws his weapon and advances cautiously, holding his shield high.


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

Swift is willing to stand by Bartleby and meet the new danger.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 29, 2015)

Swift and Bartleby carefully go after the shadow...

OoC: both of you, make a Dex(Stealth) check and an Int(Investigation) check. We'll use these together as if they were single group checks with advantage, where the group is the two of you.


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2015)

*Swift, halfling rogue*

[roll0]
[roll1]

Forgot to add Swift's Proficiency Bonus on the Stealth check!  So that's +2, which makes it a 16.


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 29, 2015)

Rejik stands with weapon at the ready, prepared to rush to his companions' defense.

[OOC: In the meantime, I may as well try a Perception check as well?

[roll0]

]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 29, 2015)

wedgeski said:


> Rejik stands with weapon at the ready, prepared to rush to his companions' defense.
> 
> [OOC: In the meantime, I may as well try a Perception check as well?
> 
> ...




You turn around towards the entrance of the grim statue room, but alas you realize you weren't probably quick enough to see youself what the druid had. But as your two comrades walk past you and approach the doorway for investigation, you ready yourself for possible dangers.

[OoC: if it's ok, I am assuming that Swift & Bartleby leads the investigation by going carefully towards the door, and if it seems safe to do so, even a bit further]


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 29, 2015)

[OoC: if it's ok, I am assuming that Swift & Bartleby leads the investigation by going carefully towards the door, and if it seems safe to do so, even a bit further][/QUOTE]

[OOC: No problemo. I just wanted to say something more than "Rejik waits to see what happens..."  ]


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 29, 2015)

Realizing a brief moment later that he's being left standing there, Aeiyan checks to make sure his gear is properly secured, then tries to hide behind the wall near the left side of the door -- but he does not follow Bartleby and Swift in their investigation. (Aeiyan hides as silently as he can.) 

He thinks to ask if the party had been seen; but then he re-thinks that the answer would automatically become moot if he were to ask that out loud, since being heard would be as good as being seen, so he doesn't. 

To Hide: Dexterity (Stealth): 
[roll0]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2015)

Sulannus puts arrow to nock and takes up a position on the other side of the doorway from Aeiyan, ready to go in, or fire from outside, as the situation dictates.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 29, 2015)

Bartleby 

Stealth (Prof): [roll0]
Investigation (Prof): [roll1]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 30, 2015)

Swift and Bartleby peek out of the room's door into the corridor, and at least they catch a glimpse of a slim humanoid figure quietly rushing out the corridor and into the first room you visited, then possibly towards the cave exit. You can't say for sure if the figure noticed that _you_ noticed its presence.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 3, 2015)

"There! There was something. Shall we give chase?" asks Bartleby, clearly hoping the others will move to follow him.

(If there's the opportunity, and he's within 30', Bartleby will cast Produce Flame ([roll0], damage [roll1])


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 3, 2015)

Upon hearing Bartleby speak, Aeiyan abandons attempts at stealth and answers, "Aye, we come."

He moves through the doorway and follows Bartleby, holding his torch in his left hand as he moves. He also draws a light hammer with his right hand and holds it in a grip ready for throwing.


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 3, 2015)

Rejik readies his weapon and follows. "Let's at least make sure it's an enemy before we set it on fire!"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 4, 2015)

Bartleby pursues to see if it might be an enemy.


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2015)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*

Swift runs as fast as he can to keep up with Bartelby, his stubby legs causing him to fall behind despite his best efforts.  "Gahh!  Don't leave me back here, Bartelby!  There's critters and rats and skeletons lurking in the shadows!"


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 4, 2015)

"On your feet, Swift! We're not leaving anyone anywhere..."

Rejik grabs the back of Swift's tunic and hauls him upright as he pursues Bartleby.


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2015)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*

Swift smiles a peaceful smile as he is jerked upwards by Rejik.  _"They like me!  They really like me!"_ thinks he.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 6, 2015)

You follow the figure into the first room of the catacombs, and then you catch a better glimpse of him entering the hole where you came in (i.e. the narrow cave passages where you have fought the ghouls). It appears clearer to you now that it's an unarmed human boy and that he's trying to rush out of the catacombs through the caves, probably to make it to the outside.

He moves quite fast, and therefore you had no time to target him with spells right now - but might be possible to do so if you keep following him until he is in the larger caves nearer to the entrance.

What would you like to do:

- attack him (_Produce Flame_ or weapon ranged attacks) as soon as you have enough room
- try to catch him or use some other idea to prevent him from running away
- just follow him stealthy  and see what happens
- stop here and let it flee

(I will assume that you do your best to stay alert of dangers, should anything else spring up)


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2015)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*

Swift calls out where the boy can hear him, "I sure hope there are no ghouls left in those tunnels, because he looks like a mighty big snack!"









*OOC:*


Hopefully, he fears the possibility of ghouls more than he does us.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 6, 2015)

Seeing it is a child, Bartleby is surprised, and ceases to prepare his spell. It is Swift's words that make him stop. 
"Huh."


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 7, 2015)

Aeiyan asks the others, "Could that be a scout, sent down here from the fortress above to see what happened to the hobgoblin guards? Should we follow in order to make sure that one _does_ go out through the main caves?"









*OOC:*


"Have they taken the hobbits to Isengard?"


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 7, 2015)

Rejik smiles at Swift's tactic, and waits to see how the boy reacts.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 11, 2015)

Leif said:


> Swift calls out where the boy can hear him, "I sure hope there are no ghouls left in those tunnels, because he looks like a mighty big snack!"




The kid doesn't stop at your words. To the contrary, he rushes a bit more and almost hurts himself when jumping down from the hedge of the ghoul lair into the stirges cave. You follow him but he is fast and keeps the distance from you. When you reach the hedge, he is already in the next cave (i.e. the outermost cave where you battled the hobgoblins), and you can hear him shouting "_They are coming out!!_".


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2015)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*

Swift immediately stops when he hears the boy's shout.  "Son of a gun, that little rotter has set an ambush for us!  We can't go out there now, we have to wait in here until they get bored and disperse."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 11, 2015)

*OOC:*


realistically, I think we would have given up the chase once he headed to the ghoul's labyrinth. Regardless...







Bartleby assesses the situation, standing as he watches the departing figure. He's not sure he understands, but he no longer cares. 

"We're being set up. We can leave now, or we can press on. If we press on, we need to ensure that there is no easy means to follow us."

He looks at the first proper door, emerging from the ghoul's lair into the hallway, and wonders if it is possible to somehow block the access, or perhaps jam the lock to prevent someone coming through.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2015)

Sulannus frowns after the boy and shakes her head.

"Something's amiss. I realize humans don't adhere to the high standards of elves in war, but I've never read about them sending children to scout for them in ambushes before. Into caves full of monsters and...as far as they know...hobgoblins, no less."


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2015)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*

"I say we get somewhere defensible and wait in the caves for at least an hour before we follow him.  Whoever has planned the ambush may get tired of waiting and come in after us, but we'll be ready."


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 12, 2015)

Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> realistically, I think we would have given up the chase once he headed to the ghoul's labyrinth. Regardless...
> ...




The ghoul lair leads into the first catacomb room via a hole in the wall, which apparently was a long time ago repaired using some bricks. These bricks are still here, scattered around. (http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...s-Den/page35&p=6305468&viewfull=1#post6305468)

There used to be a door connecting this room to the corridor, but you have burst it open (http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...s-Den/page48&p=6356304&viewfull=1#post6356304)









*OOC:*


Just in case we didn't remember, you have destroyed the ghouls: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...s-Den/page38&p=6314721&viewfull=1#post6314721


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 12, 2015)

Aeiyan muses, "If the people setting the ambush are from the stronghold -- and why wouldn't they be? -- then that _could_ mean there are fewer guards within the stronghold than usual. We don't know whether the current occupants of the stronghold know about the trapdoor, or whatever it is, which is located above the ladder of spikes. _If they do not_, we might be able to climb the ladder of spikes, silently enter the stronghold, and make our defense there."


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2015)

*Swift, Halfling Rogue*



tuxgeo said:


> Aeiyan muses, "If the people setting the ambush are from the stronghold -- and why wouldn't they be? -- then that _could_ mean there are fewer guards within the stronghold than usual. We don't know whether the current occupants of the stronghold know about the trapdoor, or whatever it is, which is located above the ladder of spikes. _If they do not_, we might be able to climb the ladder of spikes, silently enter the stronghold, and make our defense there."




"Oooh, how devious!  I love it!"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 13, 2015)

Bartleby shrugs and grunts his approval. "Sorry I acted impulsively there, everyone."


----------

